# 2014 Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Giveaways and Curb Alert Finds/Treasures Thread



## ferguc

I want to be part of this thread for sure!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya now can not wait to start finding goodies


----------



## NOWHINING

where are the goodies?


----------



## BlueFrog

A pair of cherubim tree ornaments at GW today, just 50cents! They're a great size for embellishing a tombstone.


----------



## Abunai

I almost bought a 4ft. tall "Big Bird" from Home Depot yesterday for $25.
I could think of all sorts of devious thing to "Halloween-Him-Up", I just couldn't figure out where I was going to store him.


----------



## Saki.Girl

the only thing i found today was this christmas house which will get a make over to a gothic house


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Can't wait to see what you do with this Saki  love your before and after's.


----------



## Passi

Picked this guy and the stand up for $5.00 total. He needs a little patchwork and a new paint job. He's pretty heavy.


----------



## Paint It Black

Passi, that knight is soooo cool. Wow $5. What a great find!!


----------



## ALKONOST

OMG Great find, Passi!!


----------



## Jules17

Saki.Girl said:


> the only thing i found today was this christmas house which will get a make over to a gothic house


Awesome find! Like ''I got a rock" said, I can't wait to see the end result either!


----------



## ferguc

Luv the knight


----------



## mejess68

Wife and daughter were out of town so me and my son went to the movies and on the way back stopped at the thrift store and for $20 got these








My son wants to do something steam punk this year so I picked these guns and a light saber ($6)








Then I saw these candle holders, 2 matching candelabras and this other one I figured some drippy candles and a skull or dried head and my wife will have a nice centerpiece.








And what I think is the best find are these spice jars, the rack with 9 bottles was $7, the 2 skinnies were $1 a piece and the tall jar $1. All I have to do is make some labels and paint the rack, then witch potions are done.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Passi said:


> Picked this guy and the stand up for $5.00 total. He needs a little patchwork and a new paint job. He's pretty heavy.


the knight is wicked


----------



## Saki.Girl

Those are great finds mejess68

I picked up these finds today this cool light cover 









which i will put a tea light under maybe out in yard like this 









and got these 2 yard stakes at ross


----------



## lizzyborden

So glad to see a new thread started!  Haven't been to a thrift store yet in 2014 and I think I'm going through withdrawal.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I pick-up these "cut-ups" made my a local Mormon cartoonist named Chadwick Bagley.... http://www.mormonwiki.com/Val_Chadwick_Bagley (I'm not Mormon BTW) and they are made of heavy cardboard and are made to cut out and glue to posted board to make holiday posters. I got a 100 of the Full Moon Witches and 50 of a mix of the others. I also got 4 of his Christmas Manger one and one of the Winter Wonderland.


----------



## Saki.Girl

got this cart for free today it will be getting a big time make over


----------



## Saki.Girl

also picked up this table and charis today love the look of them


----------



## Passi

Can't wait to see what you do with the cart, Saki!


----------



## stick

Looking forward to seeing all the new finds for the year.


----------



## BlueFrog

So much potential in that cart, Saki. Perhaps you'll be serving tea - or something stronger? - in that gothic garden of yours this year 

I bought a wine glass well hand-painted with vines and white berries at GW. I really need to purge the glassware but this one's so nice I'm positive it will make the cute. Besides, gotta buy things like this when you see them, right?


----------



## ferguc

gemmy scardy cat (moves and screams)






cool dvd






awesome bottle






wicked tree






vase. any ideas on this???






gargoyle and chain






very stout lighted pumpkin






jack in box(already modified a little)






skull candle holder






lighted wall hanging pumpkin

these are my finds for the day!!!!


----------



## ferguc

also this pirate flag


----------



## Passi

Holy moly, Ferguc, I love a bunch of the stuff you found!


----------



## ferguc

Passi, thanks. i love to get odd finds


----------



## Saki.Girl

WOW thos are some wicked finds Ferguc


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok preaty excited about these finds got my gothic garden haunt 
to hang a latern from 









i am thinking to add one of the white glass tops to this for the garden and just use tea light 









this big guy will have the lamp part removed and this will go great in the gothic garden maybe add a little moss to it 









here are the glass white tops i was talking about had to have them the clock i thought would look wicked with a plannt in it or skulls or both in garden. the rod iron mirror was a must have and the little church will get a gothic make over


----------



## scareme

Damn Saki. Girl, your garden is going to look so good I'll have to travel out to your place. I love the things you find, and what you think of to do with them.


----------



## Jules17

Ferguc - I love that vase!! Be great painted like stone and used as a tombstone, or with black roses on a table, or black branches with moss hanging down the sides.


----------



## Saki.Girl

scareme said:


> Damn Saki. Girl, your garden is going to look so good I'll have to travel out to your place. I love the things you find, and what you think of to do with them.


thanks ya for sure come on out  there was this really cool vase thing but they wanted to much so i left it LOL


----------



## Jules17

Saki - like that clock and the mirror! Looks like everyone is picking up some great items! Looks like I need to get back on the thrift store circuit myself!


----------



## ALKONOST

WOW.. more awesome finds! I really need to get by butt out there and do some shopping. I have cabin fever bad!


----------



## NOWHINING

Nice! I need school to start back up again so I can start working in the ASL Lab and get my paycheck so I can start plotting this year Halloween. =}


----------



## Saki.Girl

half off day you know where I will be after work whoot


----------



## MummyOf5

Saki.Girl said:


> half off day you know where I will be after work whoot


I wanna go shopping with you!


----------



## Saki.Girl

MummyOf5 said:


> I wanna go shopping with you!


come on over will go find some killer items  I am hoping there is a pitcher there I should have bought it last night but I was not willing to pay full price will see if it is there when I get off work which is dragging today 3 more hours to go ugh


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok todays finds haha 
first we have this slate that will look fantastic in the gothic garden think i might paint the flowers black and red 









then 
this light never been opend and oh my what a gothic look it has it was a must have 









next we have this aray of glass the one copper one reminded me of a earn and i know your asking what is the other stuff for will every gothic garden needs a gothic birdbath so with a little make over i will make a gothic bird bath out of these pics to come


----------



## Jules17

More great finds Saki!! Here's a vase I found earlier today at Goodwill. Not a fan of the white but some spray paint will take care of that.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Jules17 said:


> More great finds Saki!! Here's a vase I found earlier today at Goodwill. Not a fan of the white but some spray paint will take care of that.


oh love that ya it will look even better painted


----------



## ferguc

awesome finds peeps


----------



## NOWHINING

today, I got three foam pumpkins from Goodwill. I hope to use it towards Winter Reaps and maybe do something with it.


----------



## Jules17

Found this gargoyle box at Savers


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the box wicked find


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok gotta share my free items of the day 
so i got these bed colums that will for sure be painted and added to my gothic garden now to brain storm some ideas they are wicked 


















i got this chair and though now how cool to have the gravekeeper or one of the vistiors ( ghost) to sit in 










i also got these to pots 










this one will get a bit of a make over


----------



## dawnski

Just putting myself on here so I can be part of the thread!


----------



## Passi

Love your finds, Saki. Those bedposts are spectacular and I really love the chair!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Passi said:


> Love your finds, Saki. Those bedposts are spectacular and I really love the chair!


Thank you when I saw them I thought I have to have those have so much potential


----------



## Saki.Girl

So has anyone found any great finds


----------



## BlueFrog

Right now the Halloween gods seem to be telling me to work on my huge backlist of projects, or plan how to steal Saki's bedposts. In other words, I am finding bupkis


----------



## Paint It Black

Me either, BlueFrog. This week I even resorted to buying a few items at (gasp!!) retail.


----------



## BlueFrog

Retail? What is this "retail" you speak of?


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog said:


> Retail? What is this "retail" you speak of?


It's on the other side of town from "curbmart."


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok note to self make sure minons are on high alert guarding bed post lol 

Retail price oh my that is just not right . But those gargoyles were dang cool


----------



## NOWHINING

Nothing yet.


----------



## Paint It Black

Good yard sale this morning. I found this column, a couple old skeles, some brand new pumpkins, a large spider and some other odds and ends.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool finds Paint it Black. 

Retail---that is highway robbery! LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Score PIB love that colume and skellentons 

I picked up these today and yes all ready started there make overs lol


----------



## BlueFrog

Paint It Black said:


> It's on the other side of town from "curbmart."


Oooooh, I've heard of that place, but I never stray past the 50% line in town


----------



## WitchyKitty

Terrific finds so far, everyone! 
Saki.Girl, I love that yellow cart/table...I can't wait to see what you do with it. If you decide you don't want it, I'll gladly take it!  Those bed posts will look great in your garden, too.


----------



## Cal78

Got a Brand new Real estate Post, made out of 4x4 Lumber, my neighbor moved in a year ago, and the Real estate People left it at the house, i'm Going to add about two feet to the bottom and about a Foot to the Arm and Add a 45 Degree Brace, so I can Use it in my Pirate Display This Year and a Hanger for My Gibbet Cage


----------



## Jules17

Paint It Black said:


> Good yard sale this morning. I found this column, a couple old skeles, some brand new pumpkins, a large spider and some other odds and ends.


Nice haul! I love the column!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Hit some yard sales over the weekend, found an animated spider and a red halogen floodlight, along with this guy (on the left), a 3 foot alligator in hard plastic. He goes well with the other alligator (on the right) I found a month or so back at goodwill. Sorry for the poor quality cell phone pic.


----------



## NOWHINING

those are great really. WOW!


----------



## NOWHINING

These I scored at a Goodwill not too long ago. Sorry it took awhile to get them on here.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow everyone is starting to find such cool stuff . Love seeing what everyone gets


----------



## offmymeds

OMG, Paint it Black!! What a great score on the skellies!!! 

Love those gators Monstersquad.


----------



## Penumbra

Today I found a REAL tombstone at a yard sale for $20.


----------



## printersdevil

A real one! OMG. Did you buy it? Did it have someone's name on it?


----------



## Penumbra

printersdevil said:


> A real one! OMG. Did you buy it? Did it have someone's name on it?


It was a real one made for a graveyard, but it had never been used. Or so the guy said, I hope I didn't bring any ghosts home with me. Got enough already.


----------



## printersdevil

lol, you win the prize for uniqueness


----------



## Saki.Girl

Penumbra said:


> Today I found a REAL tombstone at a yard sale for $20.


post pics love to see it


----------



## BlueFrog

What a terrific find, *Penumbra*. I see them for sale every now and again, but they're always much more expensive. Well, other than my supposedly-haunted antique cross grave marker that the previous owner couldn't get rid of fast enough.


----------



## printersdevil

I was just doing my usual surf through the online garage sales on Facebook in my area and checking out Craigs List. I found this and thought what a find for someone. 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/for/4291512178.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/for/4286511054.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cool love the coffins


----------



## DansHauntedHouse

Awesome call! Constantly on the hunt.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yard sale down the street yielded a couple items:
A large witch flag for $1










And a $1 grapevine wreath. I am going to take the Christmas décor off and use it under a cauldron with some orange lights.










And a set of long sheer curtains for $2.


----------



## printersdevil

PIB, what cool finds. Love the witch flag!


----------



## dawnski

Finally got around to taking a picture of my find from last week. I found this awesome set of gothic looking wall candle holders. I love the curve to it. They are a little over two feet long. The best thing about it is that it's very light plastic--easy on the walls! Can't wait to get some LED tapered candles and hang these on the wall for my haunted hotel themed party. Only $4


----------



## im the goddess

Dawnski, I love those.


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture of my find from last week. I found this awesome set of gothic looking wall candle holders. I love the curve to it. They are a little over two feet long. The best thing about it is that it's very light plastic--easy on the walls! Can't wait to get some LED tapered candles and hang these on the wall for my haunted hotel themed party. Only $4


OMG Love these


----------



## im the goddess

I found a great deal of thing last week at Goodwill. I can't show them now since my victim may get some of them.


----------



## MummyOf5

Those are awesome dawnski!!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

This afternoon I FOUND three people willing to drive 100miles in extremely cold temperatures with a terrible Winter forecast hanging over them and their travel plans willing to come to The Ravens Grin Inn haunted house in Mount Carrol, lIlinois I ! ! !
Mom-Dad, Daughter who also happen to live in a haunted house. (We shared some stories, which were very interesting ones too!
This January has been very lonely here because of this weather!


----------



## Bethany

need to keep up on this one.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hoping to get to salvation this weekend


----------



## printersdevil

I ran into one of the area Goodwills today just before closing time. I was looking for ideas and things to use for my Reaper Victim. I didn't find anything, but ran through the clothes area quickly (one benefit of being a Plus size--they are all grouped together and not sorted by colors). I found a pretty cool black dress with 3/4 length sleeves that would make a nice witch costume for me or even a prop. It comes just below the knees and I prefer maxi length. I decided to go ahead and buy it and I could always wear black leggings or hose under it with some witchy shoes. I just held it up to see if I thought it would fit and decided that $4.99 was not a bad investment and I could always use it as a prop if it didn't fit. Came in and washed it and it fits! Not bad for a quick visit today. 

I also score a couple of things I needed from Dollar Tree for my victim. 

All this Valentine stuff and ideas about spooky romantic Valentines has my mind churning. I noticed a very pretty red dress on a mannequin at another Goodwill a couple of days ago. I remember thinking, hmm... I would so wear something like that. Not sure of the size, but it looked like it MIGHT fit. I think I will run back by there tomorrow since I am not working due to 2 doc appts. They are so iffy and variable on the price of formals, so not sure I will buy it, but am thinking that I might be a red witch this year. I also have a light pink Glenda the Wizard of Oz good witch that someone at my former job gave me. I just might have to be two different style witches at my parties this year!!! 

Now, see what this dang Valentine's Reaper exchange has done to this witch!!!! LOL


----------



## Bethany

I need to find outfits for my 2 poseables. Was thinking a nice black dress for one but may go with fortune teller garb, may put the other in scrubs &/or a lab coat.


----------



## offmymeds

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/offmymeds-albums-insane-asylum-props-picture190350-005.jpg

Found this at the goodwill. it's not as old as I wanted but it has 2 lines and a hold button. Got it for the receptionist desk at the asylum.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great find offmeds


----------



## Paint It Black

Printersdevil, the dresses sound fun.

OMM, the phone is very convincing.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## Bethany

Got this chandelier for the dining room.  For Halloween most of the long acrylics will be taken off and replaced with Skeletons or perhaps every other one......


----------



## Saki.Girl

love it girl that is wicked cool


----------



## NOWHINING

that is cool. I am waiting for payday so I can start stalking and hunting and what not.


----------



## ferguc

luv it so many possibilities


----------



## NOWHINING

I wish I had the eyes to see something and think.. "OH! I could..." Oh, I need to..." you know. I have a smidge eye for seeing certain things, but never like you guys....


----------



## Saki.Girl

NOWHINING said:


> I wish I had the eyes to see something and think.. "OH! I could..." Oh, I need to..." you know. I have a smidge eye for seeing certain things, but never like you guys....


not always do I know what I will make out of something but I buy it cause I know it has potential. its the stuff I don't buy and later kick my but and say see you should have bought that LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

half of at my favorite store on Friday and Saturday hoping to find lots of goodies


----------



## offmymeds

Good Luck Saki, i'm sure will find something great!


----------



## Saki.Girl

offmymeds said:


> Good Luck Saki, i'm sure will find something great!


I am hoping I do may just have to work from home Friday hehe


----------



## printersdevil

nowhining, I don't have a great eye for things either. Or maybe I can think of things to do, but just don't have the skills or talent to pull it off.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok i went today and found some goodies lots of make overs to come


----------



## Saki.Girl

I just learned my favourite shop is having half of Friday and Saturday you know where I am going


----------



## Bethany

Picked up another of these yesterday that works Perfectly!!








also a set of tupperware measuring cups & spoons & 2 Bath & Body Works Creamy Coconut body sprays  
Spent less than $6!


----------



## dawnski

I've been on the hunt for some landscape art for the longest time and finally snagged this one. It's perfect. I can't wait to paint some ghosts into this forest scene.


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> I've been on the hunt for some landscape art for the longest time and finally snagged this one. It's perfect. I can't wait to paint some ghosts into this forest scene.


you would have loved this one I saw yesterday I will take a pic of it if still there Friday


----------



## Paint It Black

Can't wait to see the finished painting, Dawnski.


----------



## Bethany

dawnski said:


> I've been on the hunt for some landscape art for the longest time and finally snagged this one. It's perfect. I can't wait to paint some ghosts into this forest scene.


Looking forward to seeing your finished painting!!


----------



## NOWHINING

cool finding guys. I cant wait to start shopping. Come on payday! get your butt here!


----------



## Spooky McWho

I bought this shadow box for a dollar. Trying to decide how to make it over. Thinking of putting a skellie couple in it or perhaps a Lizzy Bordon scene. I do have several small dolls that would work for that purpose. I am not into blood and guts, so maybe a vignette of the moment before. Dad lounged on the couch with Lizzy holding the axe. Too morbid for my museum of oddities?


----------



## NOWHINING

I think that is cute idea.



Spooky McWho said:


> I bought this shadow box for a dollar. Trying to decide how to make it over. Thinking of putting a skellie couple in it or perhaps a Lizzy Bordon scene. I do have several small dolls that would work for that purpose. I am not into blood and guts, so maybe a vignette of the moment before. Dad lounged on the couch with Lizzy holding the axe. Too morbid for my museum of oddities?


----------



## Bethany

Spooky McWho said:


> I bought this shadow box for a dollar. Trying to decide how to make it over. Thinking of putting a skellie couple in it or perhaps a Lizzy Bordon scene. I do have several small dolls that would work for that purpose. I am not into blood and guts, so maybe a vignette of the moment before. Dad lounged on the couch with Lizzy holding the axe. Too morbid for my museum of oddities?


Oh just to be able to decorate it for Halloween........... Now I'm going to go look for some of those. Is it easily opened from the back or front?


----------



## Spooky McWho

The back screws off so I don't think it will be hard to get in to it


----------



## printersdevil

I bought a shadow box today, but nothing cute as that. I will be able to add something to it though.


----------



## Saki.Girl

found some great stuff today some goodies for my victim and then these 









this looks like might be a make up thing was never used had to have it


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> found some great stuff today some goodies for my victim and then these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this looks like might be a make up thing was never used had to have it


May be a painting set... Not positive though
I wouldn't have passed it up either!!


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> found some great stuff today some goodies for my victim and then these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this looks like might be a make up thing was never used had to have it


Calligraphy Set - Awesome!!
http://www.wentaisun.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=51_53&products_id=517
I wouldn't have passed it up either!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Calligraphy Set - Awesome!!
> http://www.wentaisun.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=51_53&products_id=517
> I wouldn't have passed it up either!


Cool thanks girl ya I got it for 1.50 oh victims notes ith it hehe


----------



## matrixmom

Spent @ $22 for all this (candlestick are brass) Salvation Army has 50% 0ff whole store today


----------



## Bethany

should head your way to shop!!


----------



## matrixmom

Alot of new thrift shops have opened around here too.


----------



## Paint It Black

Great finds, matrixmom. I love all the pirate clothes you found too. You just might end up with the best-dressed pirates ever!


----------



## Joven76

dawnski said:


> I've been on the hunt for some landscape art for the longest time and finally snagged this one. It's perfect. I can't wait to paint some ghosts into this forest scene.


*Oh, I would love to see the finished product!*


----------



## Joven76

*I had a couple of finds, one today and one last week. First, I've been looking for a bird cage for a prop idea for the last few weeks and I finally found one for $5. If I ever get my tree done this year, I may have it hanging from one of the branches.









Secondly, today I found... Well, not quite sure how to describe it other than I've seen some haunters use it as a mad scientist lab or fortune teller's prop. This one was at a Goodwill for $3.









Now if I could only find that automated grazing Christmas deer prop, I'll be set for this year!*


----------



## Bethany

Here's my bird cage I did over a couple years ago. I use black lights where it is displayed. 

Got a new one from a friend I'm hanging bats in.


----------



## Joven76

Bethany said:


> Got a new one from a friend I'm hanging bats in.


*That's what I'm planning on doing with mine. I was planning on getting the swaying bat from Tekky Toys, but I'm not sure if it will work or not. Either way, it will make a nice prop once i've "pimped" it out.*


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the bird cages i am on the hunt for some i want to do this with them


----------



## printersdevil

Saki, I don't think I every told you, but I love that pub table and chairs you picked up at the start of this thread. I was looking back through things and it caught my eye again!


And LOVE that idea with the birdcages!


----------



## pumpkinking30

A neighbor put this out for the trash today. It's no good as a TV with the new digital signal stuff, but if I can plug it in and at least get the screen to flicker, it will be neat on a shelf in a mad scientist's lad setup.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Saki, I don't think I every told you, but I love that pub table and chairs you picked up at the start of this thread. I was looking back through things and it caught my eye again!
> 
> 
> And LOVE that idea with the birdcages!


aww thank you ya it really was happy when i found the table i got the table off craigs list and the chairs at salvation army


----------



## NOWHINING

Saki,Girl, THAT IS A PAINTING SET! WOW!


----------



## printersdevil

I bet that painting/calligraphy set cost a lot originally.

Matrixmom, have we seen photos of your pirate costumes? I would love to see them. Are you using traditional pirates or Pirates of the Carribbean type? Somewhere I have a Jack wig, costume and a woman's costume that is from one of the movies. I bought it cheap at a Resale store and thought my nephew and his wife might use them. I put them someplace and they never had the chance. LOL


----------



## printersdevil

pumkinkin, that tv will make a great prop for the mad scientist lab. Great thinking!


----------



## printersdevil

I found these today and love them, They hold the small candle flame lights. They were $3.99 each.











Here is some of the other items I picked up, too.


----------



## printersdevil

That is the second pair of black pointy toe boots that I have found lately. These were $1. I thought the books were good for a shelf somewhere since they all are about witches. The larger book that is called Leaves something, I bought because the inside pages are the oldtime scrapbook papery parchment look. The cover also intrigued me and I think it will make a good book to alter for spells or potions. I bought the two little ceramic owls hoping they will look good on a shelf. My mom used to have those in her owl collection. The flowers were already fading and will make some good eyeball plants. The wooden thing on the back holds two photos and has a faded saying in the center section. I will add a spell or saying to it probably. The big green bottle in the box was really pretty. I will have to soak the label off or use a large label over it. Another metal stand for a crystal ball and a small stand for one of the open book things I bought last week that I will make into spell books. They sell these at Dollar Tree, but this one is already creeped up a little and was only 29 cents. The three little frames are supposed to link, but there was nothing to tie them together, so I will come up with something.

Then I also go several neat things to use for my special Victim. Bahaaaaaaaa! I plan to spend Super Bowl Sunday working on things for the Reaper exchange. I have a lot to do and need to get going. I have been planning and plotting and have several projects underway. It is time to start finishing up some. We have ice and snow headed out way again and if it is ice, it will shut us down again. I went to the store today and got everything (I hope) that I need and stocked up on groceries.


----------



## Bethany

Love it all printersdevil! I still need to locate a good pair of lacing, pointy boots for witch's shoes. I don't think I have the patience to make a pair like I've pinned. LOL


----------



## dawnski

That's a nice, safe way to display real candles at your party. I'm always worried about people jostling into candles or leaning into one accidentally and setting their costume or fake hair on fire.



Saki.Girl said:


> Love the bird cages i am on the hunt for some i want to do this with them


----------



## dawnski

Oboy, some good finds last night. Stopped in at our local thrift store. Checked out a curio cabinet and said, "No way!" Ceramic doll heads! Salt and pepper shaker, odd tea cup and two heads. One has the eyes and mouth open so I can light it from within. The worker there told me someone who owns a ceramic shop dropped them off. Yay for me! 

I also found two portraits of a boy and girl. They were nicely wrapped so I didn't get a photo of the flip side. I'll probably do some kind of black eyed children for them. And finally a figurine of a girl I'm not sure what to do with yet. Felt it would be a nice oddity piece on a shelf.

BTW my husband has a rule that I'm not supposed to talk about Halloween related subjects until August. But I was so excited about those doll heads I had to share. My husband and daughter looked at me like I was nuts.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok those doll heads are Creppy lol 
Great finds 
And those tall candle sticks omg those rock


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow, printersdevil, you found lots of good things for projects. Should keep you busy for a while. The candlesticks are way cool.

Great finds, Dawnski. The ceramic heads are perfect oddities. It will be fun to see what you do with the paintings and the little statue. By the way, that is a terrible rule!!


----------



## NOWHINING

doll heads cup? salt and pepper shaker really?? I didn't know that exist!! WEIRD BUT COOL!!


----------



## Jules17

Printersdevil - love those candlesticks!
Saki & Dawnski - love the birdcage/candle idea!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Good day at my local GW last Friday, finally found a Ouija board, yea, I know it’s a new one, but I don’t care I wanted one so bad and for 2 bucks can’t go wrong, also picked up some crazy dinosaur skelly toy thing, it’s pretty cool, a globe, scary books, candle holder, jar I can use as a potion bottle, shadow box shelf with glass doors and a ceramic book which already has bugs on it. SCORE


----------



## Saki.Girl

I got a rock you got some cool stuff love the dinisore


----------



## Bethany

I got a rock GREAT SCORE!!! 
I hope I can find a Ouija Board before halloween this year at a thrift store.


----------



## matrixmom

Love the dino set up I got a rock. Alot of creepy things you can do there. Hey guys- dont forget other places like Salvation Army....they also do 50% off days too. And tend to be cheaper than Goodwill lately.


----------



## ALKONOST

Great finds, I got a rock! Especially love the book made of stone and the tapes.


----------



## ALKONOST

pumpkinking30 said:


> A neighbor put this out for the trash today. It's no good as a TV with the new digital signal stuff, but if I can plug it in and at least get the screen to flicker, it will be neat on a shelf in a mad scientist's lad setup.
> 
> View attachment 190745


Great idea, Pumpkin King. I don't think I would've thought of that.


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany said:


> View attachment 190714
> View attachment 190713
> 
> Here's my bird cage I did over a couple years ago. I use black lights where it is displayed.
> 
> 
> Got a new one from a friend I'm hanging bats in.



That birdcage is awesome, Bethany! You did a great job!


----------



## Saki.Girl

matrixmom said:


> Love the dino set up I got a rock. Alot of creepy things you can do there. Hey guys- dont forget other places like Salvation Army....they also do 50% off days too. And tend to be cheaper than Goodwill lately.


every wednseday is 50% off here at salvation army I do not even go to good will to high price.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked these up today


----------



## Jules17

Great finds for your Gothic garden Saki!


----------



## Halloween Havoc

So earlier this month, I saw someone post on our local classifieds they were selling all their Halloween props for an entire haunt for $700 worth $3000. I just kinda kept an eye on it. Well I posted a motor bike we had for sale on the site for $250 and the lady with all the Halloween props contacted me. She told me she would give me all her Halloween stuff for the trade of the motor bike. Now how do I say NO to that. So I acquired, $3000 worth of crazy homemade Halloween props for a motor bike. These items are all homemade but dang she was good at what she did. I will post pics soon. I'm starting to go through each of these items and fixing any minor or major problems they have. Everything from a pirate and pirate ship, standing gas mask man, an animated clown, a stirring cauldron, crazy scientist, 3 zombies, a grave digger, 6 tombstones, lights, two new fog machines, and tons more. Can't wait for Halloween. Oh and I moved into a new house with a more fun yard to decorate. EEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK so excited. This year's Halloween is gonna be epic. BAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## MummyOf5

LOVE the clock Saki! The little frog is neat too.
Havoc, you got an awesome deal on all that stuff! Wish I could find stuff like that!


----------



## printersdevil

Cool clock, saki.

Havoc, how wonderful. Can't wait for pics. I would love a stirring witch.


----------



## Bethany

saki, most of your items would look good in our master bedroom. I really need to get the house in order (waiting on garage floor to be done) so I can start decorating the master!
Havoc, Awesome!! I would be excited too! Must be like opening presents. Congrats on the new house & bigger yard! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow please post pics of your amazing hull we all want to see


----------



## ferguc

halloween havoc, post pics plz. luv to see ur goodies


----------



## dawnski

Yesterday I acquired a giant amount of beaded necklaces at $1 for 20. I was expecting the typical cheap Oriental Trading version but these were high quality New Orleans Mardi Gras beads. Apparently the person's family does a float every year so they have tons of beads. I want to spray paint Halloween colors and decorate with them. Example pic included.


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> Yesterday I acquired a giant amount of beaded necklaces at $1 for 20. I was expecting the typical cheap Oriental Trading version but these were high quality New Orleans Mardi Gras beads. Apparently the person's family does a float every year so they have tons of beads. I want to spray paint Halloween colors and decorate with them. Example pic included.


VERY COOL I dsid one of those last year but your beads will look amazing


----------



## bethene

Nice, Dawnski, can't beat the price, and good quality too,? Win win!! 

Havoc, can't wait to see pictures, wow, jack pot!!!!!! 

My huge find, ;-) is a mortar for a cool brass bowl I found a couple of weeks ago. The bowl is old looking, the mortar not so much, so have to age it. Paid 49 cents for it. I might put it in my reaper stash, not sure.


----------



## Bethany

Dawnski, Love that chandelier. Since my skulls all fell off my chandeliers, May have to redo them each a little different.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wow! Great deal on the beads! I'd love to find 20 strands for a dollar, lol. I'd use them for Mardi Gras decorations. Maybe some for Halloween and St. Patrick's Day, too, if I painted them or if there were already some in the right colors. Lucky!


----------



## Paint It Black

Found a couple things at estate sales yesterday. First, I have always wanted a crashed witch. Finally, for $2, I have one:










Also, these two appliqued panels of Egyptian scenes, for which I paid a bit more, but they are beautifully done.


----------



## NOWHINING

nice. I planning to go to Goodwill today before heading to Southside to teach some ASL. Wish me luck!


----------



## hallorenescene

whew, 17 pages later and I find this thread. so many cool finds, it took me awhile to catch up. I love everything, but to many to mention. 
I hit goodwill a few days ago, and spent $40.00 on items. mostly Halloween, and a few xmas. I got tons of goodies. 4 costumes at $3.75 each, and everything else was $0.50 to $2.00 each.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow hallorenscene, our Goodwill never has Halloween or even Christmas out this time of year. What a great find!


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> whew, 17 pages later and I find this thread. so many cool finds, it took me awhile to catch up. I love everything, but to many to mention.
> I hit goodwill a few days ago, and spent $40.00 on items. mostly Halloween, and a few xmas. I got tons of goodies. 4 costumes at $3.75 each, and everything else was $0.50 to $2.00 each.


post pics we want to see


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Catching up myself, lots of great finds everyone, more pics please, love seeing everyone's finds, gives me lots of ideas I never would have thought of. went out last night gw & sa no luck this time, maybe next time.


----------



## WitchyKitty

printersdevil said:


> Wow hallorenscene, our Goodwill never has Halloween or even Christmas out this time of year. What a great find!


That's what I was thinking...my Goodwill only has stuff out for the current holiday. I drove to a further away thrift store yesterday and it was the same thing, they only put out current holiday stuff. No Halloween finds for me. Very lucky finds, hallorenscene!


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost motion window decoration, clown hat, purple wig, 2 unopened tattoo makeup kits, a dark pink xmas tree [I use multi colored xmas trees to build my mazes in my haunt sometimes], mrs santa claus [we used animated xmas dolls in the haunt one year in the claws factory], 2 hibrow disguises, a package of creepy cloth, a package of 18 hanging ghosts, a package of vampire yard bags, a package of 3 pumpkin lawn bags, a bag of 5 flying witches [these have very cool faces], a pumpkin scarecrow mug, a light up spider tie, a red plastic skeleton head [will be good for a lab], a cool lenticular trick or treat bucket, a strobie ghost, a revolving shadow projection light, and a ray gun [I need this for this years haunt. 2 easter rabbit boxes not shown. there's more


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, what a haul of goodies!


----------



## hallorenescene

a glass block that I will use to make my glass mausoleum bigger, a blow mold ghost [I already have 2 of these], some candy cane yard stake light holders, and a hairy potter broom. and there's more


----------



## Paint It Black

Haha, hallo..."and there's more"

..........I am on the edge of my seat.

Went back to the estate sale for half-off prices today. Found this for the Mad Lab. There was so much stuff on Thursday, I hadn't even seen this item.


----------



## hallorenescene

a blouse that will be perfect for a gypsy, and 2 costumes that are 1/2 angel, 1/2 devil, dig their cool tails, and maybe this is a hairy potter robe?


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, that is an awesome lab find.


----------



## printersdevil

PIB, great bottles!!

Hallo, wowzer! I can't believe all that loot. Great score. A Harry Potter broom. How cool!

It is cold and dreary today, but no new precip. I just don't feel good, so staying in and tweaking my Reaper stuff and getting ready to mail. I am leaving the laptop up to the Forum and checking in every so often for a fix! LOL

Keep posting---it is helping me get through the day.


----------



## bethene

Hallo, I can not believe all the good stuff you found,,, and good prices too, I never see Halloween off season at thrift stores, the flea market and garage sales yes, but thrift stores,, not so much, you got a amazing amount of cool stuff! 

Paint it black,, I love those, those will be perfect in a lab!!! and half price,, can't beat that!!

printersdevil, hope you feel better, but I totally get the checking in with the forum thing.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, you did get a ton of stuff on your thrift store run. The stores around here are like what most people are saying - they don't put out holiday anything until the month of the holiday. 

I scrubbed off the bottle labels, took out the tops, and painted the top of the holder silver. Now, they look more like beakers for the lab, than oil and vinegars.


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

This is all a combination of one thrift store, one antique store, and one service league yard sale. The little nails in the bottom right are old horseshoe nails I'm labeling as coffin nails. The six glass pieces are transformer insulators. The stack on the left are some kind of wreath spray that will be painted for hanging in a gypsy tent. Loved the antique wooden hammer.

I'm going to alter the frame into a makeshift shadow box. The angels are going on a tombstone. Not sure about the larger jars, but I just had to have them. That urn may go into the graveyard.


All told, I was only out $30 for everything. I'm very pleased


----------



## printersdevil

Elaina, great finds! I love the wooden hammer. Would love to find one like that a little smaller. I also love the wicker looking thing. You got some great things! Can't wait to see what you do with it all. Watch out though this is addicting!

I am also very interested in your gypsy tent and what you plan to do. I want one, but will have it indoors in one of my bedroom. I don't know if I mentioned it earlier, but Witchfromcanada did a great gypsy witch tent several years ago. I still have a copy of the picture of it. I really loved it.

That wooden hammer would be great for a vampire killing kit!


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, again I will say, cool bottles. you will have a fine lab
elaina, some nice scores. that hammer would be great in a vampire killing kit. [oh, I see printersdevil had the same idea]. what are you going to do with those transformers? I have a few. I think I might adorn my glass mausoleum with mine
thanks everyone for the kind comments.


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> ghost motion window decoration, clown hat, purple wig, 2 unopened tattoo makeup kits, a dark pink xmas tree [I use multi colored xmas trees to build my mazes in my haunt sometimes], mrs santa claus [we used animated xmas dolls in the haunt one year in the claws factory], 2 hibrow disguises, a package of creepy cloth, a package of 18 hanging ghosts, a package of vampire yard bags, a package of 3 pumpkin lawn bags, a bag of 5 flying witches [these have very cool faces], a pumpkin scarecrow mug, a light up spider tie, a red plastic skeleton head [will be good for a lab], a cool lenticular trick or treat bucket, a strobie ghost, a revolving shadow projection light, and a ray gun [I need this for this years haunt. 2 easter rabbit boxes not shown. there's more


I have the revolving shadow projection light. LOL Have had it for years!



hallorenescene said:


> a glass block that I will use to make my glass mausoleum bigger, a blow mold ghost [I already have 2 of these], some candy cane yard stake light holders, and a hairy potter broom. and there's more


Like the ghost. He'd look cute in the bushes.



Paint It Black said:


> Haha, hallo..."and there's more"
> 
> ..........I am on the edge of my seat.
> 
> Went back to the estate sale for half-off prices today. Found this for the Mad Lab. There was so much stuff on Thursday, I hadn't even seen this item.


LOVE IT!!!



Paint It Black said:


> Hallo, you did get a ton of stuff on your thrift store run. The stores around here are like what most people are saying - they don't put out holiday anything until the month of the holiday.
> 
> 
> I scrubbed off the bottle labels, took out the tops, and painted the top of the holder silver. Now, they look more like beakers for the lab, than oil and vinegars.


Looks great!! Going to fill them with different color highlighter water & light them up with a flourescent black light? 



Elaina M Roberts said:


> This is all a combination of one thrift store, one antique store, and one service league yard sale. The little nails in the bottom right are old horseshoe nails I'm labeling as coffin nails. The six glass pieces are transformer insulators. The stack on the left are some kind of wreath spray that will be painted for hanging in a gypsy tent. Loved the antique wooden hammer.
> 
> I'm going to alter the frame into a makeshift shadow box. The angels are going on a tombstone. Not sure about the larger jars, but I just had to have them. That urn may go into the graveyard.
> 
> 
> All told, I was only out $30 for everything. I'm very pleased
> View attachment 191177


Great stuff & deal!!


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

printersdevil said:


> I am also very interested in your gypsy tent and what you plan to do. I want one, but will have it indoors in one of my bedroom. I don't know if I mentioned it earlier, but Witchfromcanada did a great gypsy witch tent several years ago. I still have a copy of the picture of it. I really loved it.
> 
> That wooden hammer would be great for a vampire killing kit!


We have a 5 meter round canvas Bedouin tent that we're setting up with a crystal ball, a traveling apothecary kit, dried herbs, etc. I'm still looking for a Ouija board. We're going to hand out the non-candy treats in there (mardi gras beads/small trinkets for the older kids, cardboard books/cloth books for the under-3 ToTs). It's our new edition this year and I've been buying up stuff since November to stock it. 

The hammer is definitely going in a vamp slaying case. I've bought several boxes to use, but none have been right so I'll keep looking. I'll use them for something. I'd been looking for one that was reasonable, and the one was only $7. Best I could do.



hallorenescene said:


> what are you going to do with those transformers?


Next year, we want to add a mad scientist's lab section (doubt we'll get to it this year), and they're going to have LEDs inside them and be part of the lab. I only really needed two, but they were just 75c each, so grabbed all they had!



Bethany said:


> Great stuff & deal!!


Thank you! I've gotten lucky recently. Can't wait to start fixing them up.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks Bethany, and do you like/use your projection light?
elaina, good idea to use those in a mad lab. I don't know why, but this made me think they could be used as part of an electric chair, or a frankenstein table. I think they are very cool looking


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

NOWHINING said:


> where are the goodies?


No goodies for me! They go right to my hips!


----------



## Bethany

Hallor, Used it a couple times in the Ohio House. Didn't really have the right place to make it work. Hope I can find the right place here. May try it out in the Living Room (Fortune Tellers Room). I also may have a spot for it in the Family room. Time will tell. 

Elaina, love your idea for the insulators!! And you really got a deal on the price!! can't find them for less than $5 each down here. Luckily I have a couple so gonna steal your idea


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

hallorenescene said:


> elaina, good idea to use those in a mad lab. I don't know why, but this made me think they could be used as part of an electric chair, or a frankenstein table. I think they are very cool looking


Well, I have six now so eventually they might  I just have to keep within storage parameters right now until we get a shed or my daughter moves out (she's waiting on a promotion at work). Right now, we have to stay fairly small.



Bethany said:


> Elaina, love your idea for the insulators!! And you really got a deal on the price!! can't find them for less than $5 each down here. Luckily I have a couple so gonna steal your idea


Steal away! I saw a Jacob's Ladder set up that had some kind of lights set into the box on either side of the arc. When I saw these at the charity shop, I thought they were perfect. Everywhere else I've seen them, even the smaller plain ones like these have been over $5 each. I couldn't believe someone donated them to the shop which probably had little idea what they were/how much they were worth.


----------



## Jules17

Looks like you all got some great stuff at great prices!! I need to get out to the thrift stores this week!


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG you guys are finding some great stuff wow 
PIB i love the bottle set you got 

Elain
wow you got some great finds love the nails and the trasnsormer caps 

the large blue jar you could paint and trun into a earn of ashes 

great finds


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

Saki.Girl said:


> Elain
> wow you got some great finds love the nails and the trasnsormer caps
> 
> the large blue jar you could paint and trun into a earn of ashes
> 
> great finds


Yup, that ginger jar is getting a makeover for the cemetery. Hubby has claimed the large wooden box along with the transformer insulators for the mad scientist's lab. No clue what I'm doing with the funky shaped box with woven inserts but I'll think of something by then, I'm sure  It was a productive weekend. On the downside, I also managed to smack my thumb with a hammer and shattered my acrylic nail. Yeah, I don't recommend that. At. All.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Elaina M Roberts said:


> Yup, that ginger jar is getting a makeover for the cemetery. Hubby has claimed the large wooden box along with the transformer insulators for the mad scientist's lab. No clue what I'm doing with the funky shaped box with woven inserts but I'll think of something by then, I'm sure  It was a productive weekend. On the downside, I also managed to smack my thumb with a hammer and shattered my acrylic nail. Yeah, I don't recommend that. At. All.


post after pics please love to see what you create


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

Saki.Girl said:


> post after pics please love to see what you create


If it doesn't look absolutely horrible, I will!


----------



## ferguc

i recently acquired a pair of these. they are made out of latex and attached to a wood base. they are approximately 3 ft tall. any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks!!!!


----------



## Bethany

And I will say again THOSE ARE AWESOME!!

My haul today.


----------



## Jules17

Picked up this ceramic gothic-style church at ARC today. Will have to paint it of course. Has open back to put in candle.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oh can not wait to see it after painted. That is a cool price you could even put one of those lights that plug in from villages if did not want a candle


----------



## Jules17

Saki.Girl said:


> Oh can not wait to see it after painted. That is a cool price you could even put one of those lights that plug in from villages if did not want a candle


Yes, I would probably use an LED flicker tea-light as that's safest, especially around my cats. If I get stuck on painting it, I know who to ask for advice.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Jules17 said:


> Yes, I would probably use an LED flicker tea-light as that's safest, especially around my cats. If I get stuck on painting it, I know who to ask for advice.


is it just a circle hole in the back if so I could send you one of the kind that has a light bulb in it and you plug it into the wall . the kind you see with Christmas villages.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I just hit my first ever Craigslist score! I found an ad last night from a woman who was moving and wanting to get rid of all their Halloween stuff - the pics she had posted didn't look like a ton, but substantial. I got ahold of her and asked how much - $15 for all, so sold! I went after work and it was so much more than I thought.

I haven't looked through it all yet, haha. There are three tubs of lights and smaller décor, but what I do know is there- a large latex vulture, a lifesize poseable skeleton. a big resin tombstone, three tall lighted jack-o-lanterns (about 20-25" tall each), a big winged ghoul, a groundbreaker skeleton, some yard signs, a big cauldron, etc. Plus the tubs that I haven't gone through yet.

I will take pics and post once I've got it all sorted.


----------



## MummyOf5

Nice haul Zombiesmash!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## ferguc

pics pics pics!!!!! plz


----------



## Paint It Black

Sounds terrific Zombiesmash. Love when it works out like that!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Alright guys, I finally got it all out and took pics.


----------



## Zombiesmash

More:


----------



## Zombiesmash

There was also another full tub of the spider string lights, a big witch's hat covered in black feathers, a bag of masks and wigs, a hanging lighting fixture, and a bunch of ground stakes and zipties, and a big plastic cauldron.

So, HF jury- worth it for $15?


----------



## Paint It Black

Zombiesmash said:


> There was also another full tub of the spider string lights, a big witch's hat covered in black feathers, a bag of masks and wigs, a hanging lighting fixture, and a bunch of ground stakes and zipties, and a big plastic cauldron.
> 
> So, HF jury- worth it for $15?


Absolutely worth it!!


----------



## printersdevil

Absolutely!!!! Wow, what good luck.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow that was a fantastic hall Congrads in great find


----------



## MummyOf5

I say YES!!


----------



## Bethany

Zombiesmash said:


> There was also another full tub of the spider string lights, a big witch's hat covered in black feathers, a bag of masks and wigs, a hanging lighting fixture, and a bunch of ground stakes and zipties, and a big plastic cauldron.
> 
> So, HF jury- worth it for $15?


Definately!! Great stuff!! I never have that luck with Craig's List!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

So here was my CL deal know where near as good as Zombiesmash! but i am still preaty happy with it  
I got all of this stuff for 20.00 
so the first thing that cought my eye was this little village i want a halloween one for next year. 
even has a headless horse man 


























the next thing i love is there is a place setting for 6 of purple spider web plates and cups and 3 chip bowls 


















then there was blood candles, two window light things, witches pot, ribbion , candy corn pillow, crate of pumpkins, candles, spidercandle holder , place mates these are very cool they are fabric dracula, witch and franky, and a bunch of other stuff halloween 


























also got a bunch of fall stuff with it most of this i will proble get rid of


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, Looks like another great CL deal. Wow!


----------



## Jules17

Great deal on all that stuff zombiesmash! Saki - looks like you got some great items as well! I've never tried looking on CL.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok hit salvation army today hot these goodies 


MummyOf5 said:


> Where do you get those wonderful things? LOL!


Salvation army LOL also picked up this stuff some of the angels will go great on tumbstones 




























i also got this arrangement for 2.00 i wanted the picock feathers always thought would be cool to make one of the feathers a potion type thing frame it with a wicked label or something. well for 2.00 i could not go buy this many LOL 










and after i went thure it and picked out just the feathers


----------



## Saki.Girl

got this also


----------



## ferguc

You Suck. just kidding great find zombiesmash
im jealous


----------



## Bethany

ferguc said:


> You Suck. just kidding great find zombiesmash
> im jealous


LOL Glad to see I am not the only one use says that to people who get great deals.


----------



## BlueFrog

*zombiesmash* and *Saki.Girl*, congrats on the finds and thanks for keeping the hope alive. The best thing I've found in weeks is... wait for it.... a bottle. I know, I know, you're all simply [I[shocked[/I] at the prospect of BlueFrog buying a bottle. It's a hexagonal handblown (into a mold, I'm sure), applied lip aqua bottle for Somebody or Another of Philadelphia's Pulmonary Syrup. GW got in a big group of vintage, dug bottles a couple of weeks ago so I'm guessing this is one of that group. From a collector's standpoint it's probably not even worth the 49 cents I paid for it, but it has a great patina and overall look.

The fact I've spent this much time talking about one inexpensive bottle of no great value should tell you how lean the pickings have been around here!


----------



## boobird

excited to see all your hauls! for those getting odds and ends to make in to headstones and whatnot, please link the "before" pictures to what you end up making!! i love seeing everyone's creativity


----------



## hallorenescene

furguc, I don't have any info, but I sure think they are awesome. you found something very different for sure. very cool.
Bethany, you got a nice haul too. love the iv holder
jules, that candle holder is very pretty. you'll have to post a picture when you get done painting it in the craft thread
zombie, just the first posted picture alone was worth that price. you scored big time. lots of awesome stuff there
saki, you didn't rate to bad either. nice peacock feathers. you know, some people feel peacock feathers are bad luck. you should research that and make your potion label with that in mind


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> nice peacock feathers. you know, some people feel peacock feathers are bad luck. you should research that and make your potion label with that in mind


Good thinking. They're also associated with rebirth and resurrection, which could be a fun theme to play with. My upcoming necromancer will have one as a pet.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Thanks all!

This is awful, I know, but the lady who sold me all that emailed me today and said she found two more tubs of stuff and asked if I wanted it- no extra charge. Some vultures and rats and black cats. I couldn't say yes fast enough. Picking them up tomorrow.

Saki- That is an excellent haul as well!


----------



## matrixmom

And there it is folks...first barrel! At St Matthews Thrift - $20


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, that is awful? I think that is awesome! post pictures. make us all green with envy. lol. we do want to see.
blue frog, I did not know that. thanks for the info.
nice barrel and super nice price matrix


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, I did not know that. thanks for the info.


Always happy to return the favors given to me by you and so many other members of this board  

I haven't had the opportunity to do further research about any of the entries on this web page about peacock symbolism but there's an interesting reference to a "talisman of amethyst, swallow feathers, and peacock feathers" used to ward off witches and sorcerers.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Hey Matrix Mom- You may already know this, but Big Lots has HALF BARRELS (plastic) for $20. They're a nice alternative to the real deal. Should be going on sale here in a few weeks, too!


----------



## im the goddess

Zombiesmash said:


> More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTe]
> I love that silly green frog. Great score Zombiesmash.


----------



## im the goddess

Saki.Girl said:


> got this also


That would look great on a tombstone. Great score as always saki


----------



## im the goddess

So, I googled the Salvation Army thrift store, and there is only one in the area. Guess I'll be heading that way.


----------



## fenixcelt

Went down to Louisville to visit my daughter, we spent all day going from thrift store to antique mall.


----------



## fenixcelt

part 2 in total spent about $30


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Bates motel sign...


----------



## printersdevil

fenixcelt,you got some great things. A whole box of the flameless candles! Love the ventriloquist looking doll and the clown. What on earth is that rusty looking thing? It is interesting. Is the very first pic of eyeball lights?

Stringy_Jack that Bates Motel sign is a great find!

I just remembered that I passed an Estate Sale yesterday on my way to the memorial service. I am headed over there to see if they are open today---hopefully half price day and some great finds. Wish me luck. I even made a spiral notebook and listed some things that Forum members are looking for so that I can keep my eyes open for them.


----------



## fenixcelt

printersdevil said:


> fenixcelt,you got some great things. A whole box of the flameless candles! Love the ventriloquist looking doll and the clown. What on earth is that rusty looking thing? It is interesting. Is the very first pic of eyeball lights?
> 
> Stringy_Jack that Bates Motel sign is a great find!
> 
> I just remembered that I passed an Estate Sale yesterday on my way to the memorial service. I am headed over there to see if they are open today---hopefully half price day and some great finds. Wish me luck. I even made a spiral notebook and listed some things that Forum members are looking for so that I can keep my eyes open for them.


The pick of the 2 things with plugs are both led light misters. Grabbed them for $4 each. The rusty thing is an old animal trap for my kitchen/slaughter room


----------



## Bethany

Great finds everyone!! Love the Eye Balls! 
Bates motel sign is Killer!!


----------



## NOWHINING

why can I ever get lucky finding great stuff? Heck, I think I am doing good if I found five items to use for Halloween reason.


----------



## matrixmom

3pinkpoodles said:


> Hey Matrix Mom- You may already know this, but Big Lots has HALF BARRELS (plastic) for $20. They're a nice alternative to the real deal. Should be going on sale here in a few weeks, too!


The 3pink: I have gone there and this is what they look like- look a little odd, bit in the dark who cares right?


----------



## Bethany

matrixmom said:


> The 3pink: I have gone there and this is what they look like- look a little odd, bit in the dark who cares right?
> 
> View attachment 191791


Guess they aren't really "half barrels" are they....


----------



## printersdevil

Sorry that the pic only shows top of clock. This is metal and so pretty. The back opens and will allow me to fill the area up with skulls or something. It was a a ew thrift shop downtown that I found on Facebook yesterday. It was marked $7 but they let me have it for $3.









This was at the same shop and had the bottom drawer gone so they let me have it for $1. I hope to make it into a fortune teller's booth---like the machines you see in stores. Looking for a small fortune teller to go in it. I may have to add a table, too and then will have to find small card. It just sort of jumped out at me. Not sure I can do this, but hey it was only a buck!









Microscope found at the last day of an estate sale. I don't need, but it might be something to use at some point. They were marking things down and I couldn't resist. It is not very big, but would work in many themes.










This has a sign that says Weather Rock. The rock goes in the string and swings around and then lands and predicts the weather. I thought I might be able to change the rock for a crystal and have a prediction board---sort of like the Divination Board that someone made awhile ago.










I also picked up several small bottles for my witches potions for 25 cents each and a very pretty large green bottle for $1, several strings of pearls for my pearls of wisdom bottles, Not a bad day. 

I am headed to my favorite two thrift stores today and to the Salvation Army where I find lots of treasures. I am taking advantage of the pretty weather we are having and my day off for President's Day.


----------



## Bethany

I hope to find a microscope on an excursion before Halloween this year to add to my Mad Scientist Lab. I thought I bought one back home, just have to go through all my boxes & totes of Halloween.  

The jewerly box would also make a nice witch's cabinet if you add some shelves. Great idea for the clock. Think I saw one on pinterest like that.


----------



## WitchyKitty

matrixmom said:


> The 3pink: I have gone there and this is what they look like- look a little odd, bit in the dark who cares right?
> 
> View attachment 191791


I'm assuming that those are two half barrels, one upside down on top of the other...right?


----------



## matrixmom

Yes those are 2 planters that look like half barrels at Big Lots. The ones at home depot are better. Peeps keep a lookout for when they go on sale at HD....
Printersdevil...love that clock and for $3 what a steal.

I did same thing on Sat I ran amok hitting all the thrifts (thus the barrel!) . I notice around here anyway - when goodwill has their 50% off days, all the thrifts do the same thing on the same day. Its pretty smart of them.....


----------



## printersdevil

I have to check and see if any of ours do the half price day. I know the area Goodwills have % off days for teachers, military, seniors. It is only like 105 though.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Sorry that the pic only shows top of clock. This is metal and so pretty. The back opens and will allow me to fill the area up with skulls or something. It was a a ew thrift shop downtown that I found on Facebook yesterday. It was marked $7 but they let me have it for $3.
> View attachment 191793
> 
> 
> 
> This was at the same shop and had the bottom drawer gone so they let me have it for $1. I hope to make it into a fortune teller's booth---like the machines you see in stores. Looking for a small fortune teller to go in it. I may have to add a table, too and then will have to find small card. It just sort of jumped out at me. Not sure I can do this, but hey it was only a buck!
> View attachment 191794
> 
> 
> 
> Microscope found at the last day of an estate sale. I don't need, but it might be something to use at some point. They were marking things down and I couldn't resist. It is not very big, but would work in many themes.
> View attachment 191795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has a sign that says Weather Rock. The rock goes in the string and swings around and then lands and predicts the weather. I thought I might be able to change the rock for a crystal and have a prediction board---sort of like the Divination Board that someone made awhile ago.
> View attachment 191796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up several small bottles for my witches potions for 25 cents each and a very pretty large green bottle for $1, several strings of pearls for my pearls of wisdom bottles, Not a bad day.
> 
> I am headed to my favorite two thrift stores today and to the Salvation Army where I find lots of treasures. I am taking advantage of the pretty weather we are having and my day off for President's Day.


Love the clock and the board idea can not wait to see what you do with them and the fortune teller booth will be so cool


----------



## WitchyKitty

My Goodwill has half off sales all the time...but they go by the color of the little tag hangers or stickers. They pick a color and all items with a tag hanger or sticker of that color get the sale price. I have never gotten the half off so far, lol, the items I want are always the wrong color!


----------



## printersdevil

Ours also do he colored tags on clothes, but not other items. I have bought many black dresses for witches that way


----------



## matrixmom

Really? I know they do that here, but every 2 or 3 months here, on their website for my area they will have in the upcoming events section 50% off sat. and the date. They usually wont let you know till thurs or fri right before, because people will go and make a mess of the store hiding stuff they want for the next day.



WitchyKitty said:


> My Goodwill has half off sales all the time...but they go by the color of the little tag hangers or stickers. They pick a color and all items with a tag hanger or sticker of that color get the sale price. I have never gotten the half off so far, lol, the items I want are always the wrong color!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Salvation army here has half off every Wednesday and then they will at times do it on Friday and Saturdays also.


----------



## offmymeds

My cousin gave these to me......


----------



## offmymeds

Good lord those pics are big! LOL

got my orderly outfits and a file cabinet and in box for the receptionist desk.


----------



## offmymeds

and I found this little guy. brand new in the box for 3.15. gonna use it as a prize for my game







his eyes light up


----------



## WitchyKitty

matrixmom said:


> Really? I know they do that here, but every 2 or 3 months here, on their website for my area they will have in the upcoming events section 50% off sat. and the date. They usually wont let you know till thurs or fri right before, because people will go and make a mess of the store hiding stuff they want for the next day.


I guess I don't know how often they do the sale, exactly, but it seems like it is going on every time I have gone there. Maybe I just have really good timing, lol.


----------



## Bethany

offmymeds said:


> and I found this little guy. brand new in the box for 3.15. gonna use it as a prize for my game
> View attachment 191824
> 
> his eyes light up


I wanna win!! What do we play to win it?! Love all your stuff Offmymeds!! Totally Jealous!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Offmeds those will be great for your party great stuff you got


----------



## BlueFrog

*offmymeds*, my jealousy knows no bounds!


----------



## printersdevil

offmymeds, you got some great things. I would love to win the game prize.


----------



## offmymeds

oh, thanks everyone!! 
Now I really need that IV pole Bethany!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Here's the other part of that CL score. A rat, two vultures, a black cat, a heavy skull, two folding spiders, a sad pumpkin to go with the evil one in the last batch, and a skeleton spider.


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG LOVE the vultures and skull spider 
you got one fantastic sore that is for sure


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, you got some great stuff Zombiesmash! Nice haul!


----------



## printersdevil

Zombiesmash, I love the black cat and the skeleton spider. Great stuff there!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I found these awesome boxes by the side of the road last year and KNEW I could use them for something. Then I got inspired by some really cool haunted grandfather clock pictures going around... I think ihauntu was the forum member who had this really cool clock:









Well, anyhow, IHAUNTU you got me pumped up to start my own clock. Here are the beginning stages:

The boxes before I cut anything out:









The boxes with center opening cut and first option for swinging pendulum:









The second option of the grandfather clock's innards:









A close up showing how I am copying IHAUNTU by adding bones, etc to outer edges of the clock.









I plan to keep this in the grayish scheme, so may need to change the colors on the 2nd option innards. Or if I paint the clock brown, I can pretty much keep those innards as is, maybe add some moss.

Does anyone have any input or ideas for how to really make this clock awesome?


----------



## Bethany

Zombiesmash You Lucky Lucky haunter!! I love everything you got & am extremely jealous!! Great score!!

3PinkPoodles, That is looking awesome!! Great job!

I picked up some halloween items today at GoodWill. Invites, witch hats & Liquor dispenser (holds 6 bottles)


----------



## printersdevil

Bethany, look what I just found on Craigslist in my area. I thought of you. These are precious. $55 each though.


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> Bethany, look what I just found on Craigslist in my area. I thought of you. These are precious. $55 each though.
> 
> View attachment 191873


OMG THEY are SELLING THEM?!! How cool would one of my skellies look in that!!


----------



## offmymeds

Wow 3pP, your clock is looking awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl

3pinkpoodles said:


> I found these awesome boxes by the side of the road last year and KNEW I could use them for something. Then I got inspired by some really cool haunted grandfather clock pictures going around... I think ihauntu was the forum member who had this really cool clock:
> 
> View attachment 191854
> 
> 
> Well, anyhow, IHAUNTU you got me pumped up to start my own clock. Here are the beginning stages:
> 
> The boxes before I cut anything out:
> 
> View attachment 191855
> 
> 
> The boxes with center opening cut and first option for swinging pendulum:
> 
> View attachment 191856
> 
> 
> The second option of the grandfather clock's innards:
> 
> View attachment 191857
> 
> 
> A close up showing how I am copying IHAUNTU by adding bones, etc to outer edges of the clock.
> 
> View attachment 191858
> 
> 
> I plan to keep this in the grayish scheme, so may need to change the colors on the 2nd option innards. Or if I paint the clock brown, I can pretty much keep those innards as is, maybe add some moss.
> 
> Does anyone have any input or ideas for how to really make this clock awesome?


So FAR it is looking fantastic WOW i love the second option best . You could put glow in the dark paint on the skull and chest that would be cool. Or maybe even pick up a skull that has glowing eyes. 
I love the idea of a little moss not to much just a little


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks OffMyMeds and Saki! I think I may decoupage/tissue paper the entire clock before I start painting it. I want it to look wrinkly, like skin..... Hmmmm.... 

Bethany --- Love those mInions!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked this up today for 3.00 it will be getting a make over


----------



## Saki.Girl

3pinkpoodles said:


> Thanks OffMyMeds and Saki! I think I may decoupage/tissue paper the entire clock before I start painting it. I want it to look wrinkly, like skin..... Hmmmm....
> 
> Bethany --- Love those mInions!!!


keep the pics coming of your progress love to see it


----------



## printersdevil

Love the satchel/brief case. What a great vampire kit or so many other items.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Love the satchel/brief case. What a great vampire kit or so many other items.


Ya this has so many possibilities now for so ething to hit me. Who knows maybe someone's reaper gift for mini reaper hehe


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> picked this up today for 3.00 it will be getting a make over


Oh I saw and immediately thought Vampire Slayer Kit!!


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, I love the vultures and the black cat.
3pinkpoodles, that is an awesome clock to copy. looks like you're off to a good start to me. hope we get to see the finished project.
Bethany, a dispenser is an awesome find
printer, those are cool, but ouch, the price
saki, that suitcase is awesome. it would make a cool vampire kit. but I've also seen where you've made potion bottle displays too.


----------



## printersdevil

3pinkpoodles, your clock is amazing


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks PrintersDevil and Hallorenescen! I am dedicating today to working some more on it. Want to get a heart that beats to put in its chest--- and I still need to figure out what will go in the actual clock face area.

Saki Girl- The suitcase is great---- It can be used in lots of ways.... A hitchhiker by the side of the road with body parts sticking out?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

offmymeds said:


> oh, thanks everyone!!
> Now I really need that IV pole Bethany!


 You know this makes me think of something I thought would be funny for a party. You know the BOXED WINES? We drink those in our house, and the red wine bag inside totally looks like a blood bag that could be attached to an IV pole. I think it would make a fun way to serve wine if you were having a party with an asylum or hospital theme. Here is a picture of what it looks like:


----------



## Bethany

wondering if one of these would be a good clock background


----------



## matrixmom

I think they are too busy.But just my opinion. May not be able to see the clock hands.



Bethany said:


> View attachment 192011
> 
> 
> wondering if one of these would be a good clock background


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Here's the actual clock I picked up today at Ross- It is a see-through clock, meaning it has no backing. so it will be great for back-lighting. I can always put two red glowing eyeballs by the 11 and the 1, maybe even and evil grin down by the 6. You can see more of the clock progress pictures on the thread I started to show my Haunted House projects and progress over in the Parties and Experiences Forum.











matrixmom said:


> I think they are too busy.But just my opinion. May not be able to see the clock hands.


----------



## hallorenescene

3 pink poodles, I never would have thought of that, but the wine bag does look like an iv bag.
Bethany, at first look I agreed with matrix, but after seeing 3 pink poodles clock, I have to say #3 might work.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Posting all my finds over in my thread about the haunted house I am working on for the school- but let's just say it was a VERY good day at the yard sales!!!! It was a FREE SALE to boot! I am trying not to double-post my stuff... so i am keeping most of it over there, as I am strictly hunting for items for the school's haunted house. *Check it out here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/133880-kids-haunted-house-vampires-castle-evil-pumpkins-witches-mad-science-lab.html*


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, nice job on the haunted house, and some more good scores


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the clock you used looks great


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks halloreenscene and saki girl....... The clock is ALMOST done! I want to get some LED uplighting...... then I can post some pictures. 

I also had such a great weekend at yard sales. 

*6 Martha Stewart green velvet curtain panels (84 inches long and super wide) to shred into swamp vines for my witch's swamp scene. Before anyone freaks out that i am shredding Martha's wares, they are faded from the sun, so it's all good! 

*AMAZING black "Gone with the Wind- feel" dress for a child, that I can just picture a little girl vampire wearing. 

*FREE dumpster dive (outside the place my daughter does theater getting ready to be thrown away) portable wardrobe to hang my prop's costumes on.... no more shoving them in a bin. It needed some duct tape as some of the connectors were missing but the bones of it are all there!!! 

*More specimen jars for Frank's Lab. 

*Fantastic garden "finial" about 2 feet tall, perfect for the cemetery. 

*And a great fireplace screen that looks just like this picture I swiped off the web:







I picture this in Dracula's Dinner Party scene somewhere..... Of course filled with romantic candles.

I need to be better about taking pics as soon as I get my stuff in the house. BUt I like to get it up to the attic, before hubby asks me "why are you bringing more crap into the house?" lol So I am usually rushing my stuff up to my storage area and have not been that good at taking the pics. I will try though!


----------



## Bethany

Nice Scores! 
Love your clock, will be using it for inspiration in the future!


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, I like how you can see outside the box. you know, incorporating everyday stuff into valuable props. you got some cool items. your fireplace screen will be a great backdrop for a vampire scene, but your curtain idea is the idea I love most. tearing them up for vines is just genius.


----------



## Saki.Girl

3pinkpoodles said:


> Thanks halloreenscene and saki girl....... The clock is ALMOST done! I want to get some LED uplighting...... then I can post some pictures.
> 
> I also had such a great weekend at yard sales.
> 
> *6 Martha Stewart green velvet curtain panels (84 inches long and super wide) to shred into swamp vines for my witch's swamp scene. Before anyone freaks out that i am shredding Martha's wares, they are faded from the sun, so it's all good!
> 
> *AMAZING black "Gone with the Wind- feel" dress for a child, that I can just picture a little girl vampire wearing.
> 
> *FREE dumpster dive (outside the place my daughter does theater getting ready to be thrown away) portable wardrobe to hang my prop's costumes on.... no more shoving them in a bin. It needed some duct tape as some of the connectors were missing but the bones of it are all there!!!
> 
> *More specimen jars for Frank's Lab.
> 
> *Fantastic garden "finial" about 2 feet tall, perfect for the cemetery.
> 
> *And a great fireplace screen that looks just like this picture I swiped off the web:
> View attachment 192426
> 
> I picture this in Dracula's Dinner Party scene somewhere..... Of course filled with romantic candles.
> 
> I need to be better about taking pics as soon as I get my stuff in the house. BUt I like to get it up to the attic, before hubby asks me "why are you bringing more crap into the house?" lol So I am usually rushing my stuff up to my storage area and have not been that good at taking the pics. I will try though!


Lol I need a attic my hubby says the same thing lol 
I need to hit my thrift store just been busy soon


----------



## Paint It Black

Great ideas for your finds, 3pinkpoodles. The fireplace screen has that gothic look to it, so it will be perfect. Anytime you get pictures is good, but I still like hearing all of your plans for the items you've picked up here and there. You are very creative.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds for your haunted house. Love the idea of the fireplace screen. It will look great. The green velvet curtains is a fantastic idea. 

I cant wait to see the finished clock. It looks awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok here is the goodies i got today i have to say the case with the budda first thing i thought was make over and display a skull in it or something cool 
the candle holder was just cool and then two items for my gothic gaerden


----------



## printersdevil

It is a shame that the glass couldn't be changed on that Budda thing. I love the looks of it--minus him. lol

I have to hit some stores this weekend. I am going to my first Make and Take meeting with some from here in a little over a week. I am so excited to get to meet them!!!

I need some supplies to work on!!!!! Hope the thrifty gods are with me this weekend on my scavenger hunt. Wish me luck. 

Better yet, saki.girl, rub Budda's belly for me!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

The glass is fine he us carved in the back and when I get done you will never know he was even there


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice finds. I would like the budda, I have some oriental dolls I could display there


----------



## BlueFrog

printersdevil said:


> Better yet, saki.girl, rub Budda's belly for me!!!


Be careful there. According to family legend, my previously infertile mother conceived me after rubbing a wooden Buddha's belly!


----------



## ferguc

cool finds everybody


----------



## printersdevil

LOL BlueFrog!


----------



## ferguc

got this today. the angel is about 15 inches tall. after a paint job she will be part of my cemetary


----------



## ferguc

got these creepy crawlers also


----------



## ferguc

also got this cherub planter but i need ideas on how to spook this out. it ir quite large and made out of cardboard/paper mache ideas ideas plz


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds furgec.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok my scores for the day 

this pic i think is just cool going to spook up the frame some 









then i got this mortor cup, some candles 2 cool books great red glass candle holder pirit chest pirate cards


----------



## im the goddess

printersdevil said:


> It is a shame that the glass couldn't be changed on that Budda thing. I love the looks of it--minus him. lol
> 
> I have to hit some stores this weekend. I am going to my first Make and Take meeting with some from here in a little over a week. I am so excited to get to meet them!!!
> 
> I need some supplies to work on!!!!! Hope the thrifty gods are with me this weekend on my scavenger hunt. Wish me luck.
> 
> Better yet, saki.girl, rub Budda's belly for me!!!


enjoy your MNTGroup. I love mine.



BlueFrog said:


> Be careful there. According to family legend, my previously infertile mother conceived me after rubbing a wooden Buddha's belly!


 and look how awesome that turned out bluefrog.



ferguc said:


> View attachment 192659
> also got this cherub planter but i need ideas on how to spook this out. it ir quite large and made out of cardboard/paper mache ideas ideas plz


 I see that on a tombstone with wilted flowers in the bowl.


----------



## im the goddess

Wow saki. Great finds. I needed a mortar and pestle for my recent victim and couldn't find one. Love the house picture and the red candle holder, and the book. Most excellent


Saki.Girl said:


> ok my scores for the day
> 
> this pic i think is just cool going to spook up the frame some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i got this mortor cup, some candles 2 cool books great red glass candle holder pirit chest pirate cards


----------



## printersdevil

I have been looking everywhere for a pestle and mortar! Cool find. I also love the books. Is that big one really about making wands? It looks awesome even if it is blank.



I found some neat stuff this week. Today, I went to a little thrift store that I always forget about. I was rummaging around and one of the workers came up and asked if I was looking for something in particular. Turns out she does psychic readings. She was a bit eccentric, but very interesting.

I found several cool pieces of brass there and an unusual round metal incense burner that looks like a big ornament. I will get photos tomorrow. I am headed back to another store tomorrow to hopefully by a vintage suitcase that I found yesterday. I hope it is still there. It is leather and so cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Wow saki. Great finds. I needed a mortar and pestle for my recent victim and couldn't find one. Love the house picture and the red candle holder, and the book. Most excellent


ya i have been looking for a mortor for ever and today i find one for 1.50


----------



## im the goddess

printersdevil said:


> I have been looking everywhere for a pestle and mortar! Cool find. I also love the books. Is that big one really about making wands? It looks awesome even if it is blank.
> 
> 
> 
> I found some neat stuff this week. Today, I went to a little thrift store that I always forget about. I was rummaging around and one of the workers came up and asked if I was looking for something in particular. Turns out she does psychic readings. She was a bit eccentric, but very interesting.
> 
> I found several cool pieces of brass there and an unusual round metal incense burner that looks like a big ornament. I will get photos tomorrow. I am headed back to another store tomorrow to hopefully by a vintage suitcase that I found yesterday. I hope it is still there. It is leather and so cool.


i hope the suitcase is there for you too. I never see anything cool like that around here.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I have been looking everywhere for a pestle and mortar! Cool find. I also love the books. Is that big one really about making wands? It looks awesome even if it is blank.
> 
> 
> 
> I found some neat stuff this week. Today, I went to a little thrift store that I always forget about. I was rummaging around and one of the workers came up and asked if I was looking for something in particular. Turns out she does psychic readings. She was a bit eccentric, but very interesting.
> 
> I found several cool pieces of brass there and an unusual round metal incense burner that looks like a big ornament. I will get photos tomorrow. I am headed back to another store tomorrow to hopefully by a vintage suitcase that I found yesterday. I hope it is still there. It is leather and so cool.


it is about making wands 
here is a few pics of inside


----------



## im the goddess

I love it.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those are some very cool finds. that is great you found a wand making book.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, I love it. What a find! Gonna try my hand today at making a wand. Am doing a Witches Box next weekend at a group prop making meeting for our area. It is the first time I have attended anything like that. Looking forward to meeting these people---some from the Forum. I am in awe of all they make and will be on overload watching and learning. They are doing Vampire Kits. Also going to make chicken wire figures. So excited.


----------



## Bethany

I found a place at one of the nearby flea markets that had wooden mortar & pestles for $3.50. Good size for displaying. I looked at them & thought "Oh, I could do the mod podge & paper finish on them & make them look like stone!" Didn't pick any up, but will have to go back if I take part in the mini reaper since so many people want them.....

Sounds fun Printersdevil. For your wands are you doing the chopsticks & hot glue way? 

Great finds everyone!!


----------



## printersdevil

$1.50? You are kidding! Wow. Love that book. Did it have the wand in it? I picked up some chopsticks and am going to make one with them and hot glue as shown on Pinterest and one that is rugged and witchy looking from sticks from the yard, if I can find some things for it today.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> $1.50? You are kidding! Wow. Love that book. Did it have the wand in it? I picked up some chopsticks and am going to make one with them and hot glue as shown on Pinterest and one that is rugged and witchy looking from sticks from the yard, if I can find some things for it today.


yep it came with the wand 
cool can not wait to see your wands


----------



## printersdevil

yes, Bethany, I am going to try the hot glue and chopsticks and then make a more natural wood one with some twine, wire or crystals or something. WIll just add as I make. Lol. Don't have a clue what I am doing.


----------



## Saki.Girl

got this today for 3.00


----------



## im the goddess

Saki, love the angels. I pick things like that up every time I see them. I want to put them on tombstones, but think they are too heavy. I took a molding and casting class last week with the though of casting mine with foam and using the castings on the tombstone.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

*cool find*

Found this at goodwill a couple of days ago. Its hollow inside.


----------



## Saki.Girl

that candle is cool


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, cool find. I love angels. it will fit your garden theme
spookygirl, oh my gosh, that is cool. great for a pirate theme


----------



## im the goddess

Here are some of the goodwill finds I have purchased lately. If you see a price tag, I bought these one 50% off day.


----------



## Paint It Black

Im the goddess, I hope you post the "before and afters" in the thread that got started about before and after yard sale/thrift store finds. Will be interesting to see what all you do with these finds.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds Im the goddess. spookygirl and saki. I need to get some photos up of things I bought. Thankfully, WiFi is up at the moment. Been having lots of problems with it. We are essentially iced in now. It was right in the upper 70s yesterday and today we have an ice storm. We were pounded earlier with sleet and chunks of ice falling. The roads are covered and so is my lawn. Only in Texas do you find these extremes. I bet there is not school tomorrow since the buses can't roll on ice. I won't be rolling for sure.


----------



## im the goddess

Paint It Black said:


> Im the goddess, I hope you post the "before and afters" in the thread that got started about before and after yard sale/thrift store finds. Will be interesting to see what all you do with these finds.


 I wish I could paint the clock with a haunted scene with witches and things like some of you do here on the forum, but I think that is above my skill level. I will try to see if I can get the face away from the glass to change the dial to a 13 hour one I found on the internet. I'm sure there will be lots of black paint involved. I'm mean with a spray can.



printersdevil said:


> Great finds Im the goddess. spookygirl and saki. I need to get some photos up of things I bought. Thankfully, WiFi is up at the moment. Been having lots of problems with it. We are essentially iced in now. It was right in the upper 70s yesterday and today we have an ice storm. We were pounded earlier with sleet and chunks of ice falling. The roads are covered and so is my lawn. Only in Texas do you find these extremes. I bet there is not school tomorrow since the buses can't roll on ice. I won't be rolling for sure.


Same changing weather here. It lightly snowed all day here yesterday and the temperature dropped into the 10s last night, after 60s and 50s on Thursday and Friday. You're smart for staying in tomorrow. There was a really bad pile up on I-25 about 10 miles north of me that killed one, hurt numerous others, and involved over 100 cars. They said it was a really heavy, fast moving band of snow that caused low visibility. It closed the interstate for 5 hours. Everyone stay safe. There's more snow rolling through Kansas and heading east to NY. I'm ready for warmer weather.


----------



## Bethany

i am the goddess great stuff you got and 1/2 off to boot!!! Is the first item a cookbook holder? 
We went to the beach for most of the day today. Left at 10 am got home after 8 pm tomorrow it will be in the 80's!
hope there is relief soon for all of you dealing with the horrible weather!! Stay safe!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am the goddessomg you got some killer finds that cross is amazing and i love the little glass jar with the lid very cool the wood schoops are wicked cool too great finds


----------



## NOWHINING

went shopping with Silver Lady and made it home in time for the Ice/Snow Strom to hit... Here are the goodies I picked up.

eye shadows, but you can never have enough when it comes to your Halloween makeup. Found them at Dollar Tree.









Found these at Goodwill. I am going to try my hand at making monster babies for the Southside Haunted House.









these goodie from WalMart on sale!


----------



## hallorenescene

imthe goddess, looks like you got some nice finds. yes, what is the item in the first picture?
nice finds no whining. so what are the skeleton items?


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> i am the goddess great stuff you got and 1/2 off to boot!!! Is the first item a cookbook holder?


Yes, or a spell book holder!

Nowhining, what's in store for those babies?


----------



## printersdevil

Found this small cauldron on an altar like thing at Goodwill. I bought it because it was unique. I think I will add it to my Travelling Witch Kit that I am going to make this weekend.








this is the vintage suitcase that I am using for my kit. I love it. Wish it was black, but I don't want to change it, because it is so great.









Inside of the suitcase. I had to hot glue some of the lining and a place in the bottom of it. But, I think it is perfect for my needs. Was $12.99









Brass incense ball for the kit


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Found this cute little container which I've never seen before. There are no markings so I have no idea what this was made for, if anything special, anyone ever seen one like it? BTW it's made of tin.


----------



## Paint It Black

Stringy, the tin looks so vintage. I really love it. Great find.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the tin, stringy!\


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the incent ball to cool


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Paint It Black said:


> Stringy, the tin looks so vintage. I really love it. Great find.


They do have that vintage feel don't they. Thanks printersdevil


----------



## NOWHINING

scarf (sp?) and coin purse.



hallorenescene said:


> imthe goddess, looks like you got some nice finds. yes, what is the item in the first picture?
> nice finds no whining. so what are the skeleton items?


----------



## NOWHINING

I would like to try my hand at making zombie/monster babies for the Southside Haunted House. They want to do nursey but no babies to put in.



im the goddess said:


> Yes, or a spell book holder!
> 
> Nowhining, what's in store for those babies?


----------



## Jules17

Great finds I'm the goddess, especially the cross, clock and crackle glass jar!


----------



## printersdevil

That's a scarf! I love it. I thought it might be a t-shirt. Cool find, nowhining. I need to check Dollar Tree for some of that eye make-up, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

my finds for the day paid a hole 6.00 for everything


----------



## BlueFrog

Now the details of my find can be revealed! Due to a series of weird communication coincidences, I received the entire stock of Denoyer-Geppert science models from a closed school district. There are numerous anatomical models; small tabletop skeletons; models of the solar system, plants, flowers, teeth, various human systems... the breadth and quality of these originally very expensive models is simply stunning. I was told they were classroom used and thus not necessarily in good condition or complete, but of the ones I've unpacked from their handmade wooden transport crates all look terrific. I am absolutely gobsmacked. The shipping and warehouse guy who opened the warehouse for me was initially just happy to be rid of them, but my enthusiasm was so contagious that even he got excited! Of course everyone involved was given my business card and an open invitation to my haunt.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> Now the details of my find can be revealed! Due to a series of weird communication coincidences, I received the entire stock of Denoyer-Geppert science models from a closed school district. There are numerous anatomical models; small tabletop skeletons; models of the solar system, plants, flowers, teeth, various human systems... the breadth and quality of these originally very expensive models is simply stunning. I was told they were classroom used and thus not necessarily in good condition or complete, but of the ones I've unpacked from their handmade wooden transport crates all look terrific. I am absolutely gobsmacked. The shipping and warehouse guy who opened the warehouse for me was initially just happy to be rid of them, but my enthusiasm was so contagious that even he got excited! Of course everyone involved was given my business card and an open invitation to my haunt.


i am so excited to see pics of what you got that is so cool and man you are right a find of a life time whoot


----------



## BlueFrog

Apologies for posting on two threads - I was so darned excited that I posted in the Thrift Store thread first without remembering the main conversation was here!

I'm trying to go through the boxes slowly so that I don't become too overwhelmed. My mind can't wrap itself around the ideas that yes, they really all belong to me now and (b) I didn't have to pay my left lung to acquire them. They will be amazing sculpting reference as well as props for mad lab and Museum of Oddities.


----------



## printersdevil

Fantastic news bluefrog! Can't wait to see pics when you get things sorted out!


Saki, love that suitcase.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> Apologies for posting on two threads - I was so darned excited that I posted in the Thrift Store thread first without remembering the main conversation was here!
> 
> I'm trying to go through the boxes slowly so that I don't become too overwhelmed. My mind can't wrap itself around the ideas that yes, they really all belong to me now and (b) I didn't have to pay my left lung to acquire them. They will be amazing sculpting reference as well as props for mad lab and Museum of Oddities.


that is so cool i am so happy for you


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> Apologies for posting on two threads - I was so darned excited that I posted in the Thrift Store thread first without remembering the main conversation was here!
> 
> I'm trying to go through the boxes slowly so that I don't become too overwhelmed. My mind can't wrap itself around the ideas that yes, they really all belong to me now and (b) I didn't have to pay my left lung to acquire them. They will be amazing sculpting reference as well as props for mad lab and Museum of Oddities.


Congratulations of your awesome find!! If you need to cast any off feel free to ship them my way!! 
Can't wait to see pics of everything & at halloween!!


----------



## MummyOf5

That is super awesome! Man, some people have all the luck


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, that was the Motherload - and perfect for you. Great going! And I like the ideas you have for using it all. Will be fun to see any photos you want to share as you go along.


----------



## BlueFrog

A friend helps you move.
A good friend helps you move a body.
A great friend removes the wrapped body in the back seat of your car at 1a.m. while a police car drives by  

These pictures show _most_ of yesterday's haul. There are three more fairly large containers in my car from today. I just love this big anatomy guy (the wrapped body in question) not just from the front, but also the back. I don't think any of my other anatomy models shows the spine in this manner.


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow you were not kidding those are some amzing wood cases they came in and that guy is fantastic wow can not wait to see more very very cool


----------



## lizzyborden

Wow! You guys are sure finding some great stuff!  I'm finding stuff but I never seem to get a picture of it. Here's a not so good picture of one of today's hauls.









There are 46 of these cardboard bricks. Paid a quarter for all of them. I may use them to make a display for my paper mache creations I plan to have for sale in the near future.


----------



## Bethany

Mario Blocks!!


----------



## lizzyborden

Gee, they really do look like Mario blocks don't they.


----------



## doto

Reminds me of the year I spent in the cadaver lab at University. However I must have missed the class detailing ones "flower" anatomy.



BlueFrog said:


> A friend helps you move.
> A good friend helps you move a body.
> A great friend removes the wrapped body in the back seat of your car at 1a.m. while a police car drives by
> 
> These pictures show _most_ of yesterday's haul. There are three more fairly large containers in my car from today. I just love this big anatomy guy (the wrapped body in question) not just from the front, but also the back. I don't think any of my other anatomy models shows the spine in this manner.


----------



## im the goddess

doto said:


> Reminds me of the year I spent in the cadaver lab at University. However I must have missed the class detailing ones "flower" anatomy.


Doto, the flower is from the sex ed class. It is from the unit of alternative love between the flower and the bee. It's full of pollination and stuff. Very racy. You missed a steamy one. I could say more, but there may be children lurking.


----------



## im the goddess

Blue Frog, congratulations on your find. Enjoy!


----------



## lizzyborden

Saki.Girl said:


> my finds for the day paid a hole 6.00 for everything


I'll be watching to see what you create with those insulators. Hubby probably has about 100 of them.


----------



## Bethany

lizzyborden said:


> I'll be watching to see what you create with those insulators. Hubby probably has about 100 of them.


I have a couple I took from hubby. Going to use them in my Mad Scientist's Lab (kitchen) 
They are pretty pricey here when you find them. I dont' think I need more.


----------



## Saki.Girl

lizzyborden said:


> I'll be watching to see what you create with those insulators. Hubby probably has about 100 of them.


Wow 100 dang girl that many would be cool on the top of graveyard fence post . 
Ya I have to put some thought into what to do with only 2 lol I do keep my eye out for them here last ones I found they were asking some stupid price so I did not buy . But with luck maybe by Halloween I can find 10 more 12 in my gothic garden I am sure I can come up with some wicked ideas


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Meet the beginnings of Frankenstein's laboratory equipment, fresh off the Goodwill trucks! Picked up this awesome used kid's kitchen with frosted glass doors in a couple places, as well as the Ikea tempered glass medicine cabinet that I have sitting on top in the picture. Going to use Terr'as faux metal tutorial and age these items to look like grimy metal! Sooooooo excited- It stands about 5 feet tall now, but I will probably place on top of a table to make it taller and more impressive. The doors are all removable and there are lots of great little shelves throughout the piece. I put a disco light inside to show what I plan to do where any glass doors are: (Add colorful changing lights to give appearance of moving machinery)... The light inside is super cool- Got it at Home depot, it's a spinning light changing light show thing you can hook up to music... that was $30.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Love the suitcase Saki!!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

ferguc said:


> View attachment 192659
> also got this cherub planter but i need ideas on how to spook this out. it ir quite large and made out of cardboard/paper mache ideas ideas plz


 Hey FERGUC. I spent a lot of time creeping out my cherubs a couple years back. Here's what I did to a whole collection of sweet angels:


----------



## ferguc

awesome 3pinkpoodles. thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl

3pinkpoodles said:


> Hey FERGUC. I spent a lot of time creeping out my cherubs a couple years back. Here's what I did to a whole collection of sweet angels:
> 
> View attachment 193139


I plan on creeping out a bunch of angels for my gothic garden. 
Look great

also love the kitchen I just missed out on a free kids play house I was going to transform into a mosoluiam but I will get one one of these days.


----------



## BlueFrog

*3PP* I've seen those kitchens before and never once thought to use them in a mad lab. How did I miss that opportunity, esp since I'm mad lab happy?! Great idea I plan to cheerfully swipe once I find one of my own 
___________________________

Last year I bought a small group of science models from a teacher who saved them from the trash; a new crop of teachers had joined the staff and was throwing the old models out wholesale. One of the items she saved was a giant leaf, which I dubbed the "whale tail" despite it being green and scaly. The material was starting to break down due to poor storage conditions and age but for some reason I just loved it and searched eBay to no avail to find a replacement. Guess what turned up in one of the boxes from my latest haul? This one is clearly a much newer casting but it's in nearly pristine condition and even came with the stand. Woo hoo!



im the goddess said:


> Doto, the flower is from the sex ed class. It is from the unit of alternative love between the flower and the bee. It's full of pollination and stuff. Very racy. You missed a steamy one. I could say more, but there may be children lurking.


I'm laughing so hard I may wind up in that cadaver lab myself!


----------



## MummyOf5

I've seen people make those play kitchens out of old entertainment centers so using one of those to make this would work too I think


----------



## Bethany

http://imgur.com/a/C0WQA
3PP check out this link. A dad did a kids kitchen makeover to a Mad Lab for his son.

Then if you want a bigger scale, think "old entertainment center"
http://giggleberrycreations.blogspot.com/2009/11/millas-kitchen-handmade-by-papa-grandma.html

If I ever move the Mad Lab to the garage, I'll be picking up a cheap old entertainment center to make into a cool lab!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog when I first saw the photo I thought it was a mermaid tail.

As for opening your box after having looked all over for one, sometimes things are just meant to be!


----------



## im the goddess

3pinkpoodles said:


> Hey FERGUC. I spent a lot of time creeping out my cherubs a couple years back. Here's what I did to a whole collection of sweet angels:
> 
> View attachment 193139


Don;t Blink, Blink and you're Dead.


BlueFrog said:


> *3PP* I've seen those kitchens before and never once thought to use them in a mad lab. How did I miss that opportunity, esp since I'm mad lab happy?! Great idea I plan to cheerfully swipe once I find one of my own
> ___________________________
> 
> Last year I bought a small group of science models from a teacher who saved them from the trash; a new crop of teachers had joined the staff and was throwing the old models out wholesale. One of the items she saved was a giant leaf, which I dubbed the "whale tail" despite it being green and scaly. The material was starting to break down due to poor storage conditions and age but for some reason I just loved it and searched eBay to no avail to find a replacement. Guess what turned up in one of the boxes from my latest haul? This one is clearly a much newer casting but it's in nearly pristine condition and even came with the stand. Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing so hard I may wind up in that cadaver lab myself!


Great leaf, we can hold a class on photosynthesis next.


----------



## im the goddess

Saki.Girl said:


> my finds for the day paid a hole 6.00 for everything


That suitcase is fabulous. Or, is is a turntable in a case?


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> That suitcase is fabulous. Or, is is a turntable in a case?


lol nope the case is empty


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Bethany said:


> http://imgur.com/a/C0WQA
> 3PP check out this link. A dad did a kids kitchen makeover to a Mad Lab for his son.
> 
> Then if you want a bigger scale, think "old entertainment center"
> http://giggleberrycreations.blogspot.com/2009/11/millas-kitchen-handmade-by-papa-grandma.html
> 
> If I ever move the Mad Lab to the garage, I'll be picking up a cheap old entertainment center to make into a cool lab!


BETHANY! Those were AWESOME! Thank so much for sharing! I was wondering what type of paint I should use--- but I am thinking I want to use Terra's method where you slather on the monster mud first then rust everything out so it looks like old metal. I wonder if MONSTER MUD will STICK to this surface? It's shiny particle board right now--- very glossy... So I'd love any suggestions on what type of paint or adhering product to use as my base coat.... Now that I finished my grandfather clock, I think I want to move onto my lab now. I am so excited to get started- thanks for the pictures!


----------



## MummyOf5

You could always sand the surface down before you paint it.


----------



## lizzyborden

Here's a portion of what I found this week.









This one was only a quarter! Now where to hang it.









This one was $2.99 at Goodwill. It will either hang in my dining room or my spare bedroom.









I totally burnt up my old mixer mixing up paper mache pulp. Bought a drill attachment for the pulp but still use a mixer for the paste. This one works fantastic and was only $1.


----------



## hallorenescene

printersdevil, I like your oriental find. I love oriental items. pagoda of some sort I believe. and your suitcase and incense ball will be perfect for witch curiosities.
thanks for the feedback nowhining. awesome items.
stringy jack, I would guess maybe the tins held different kinds of popcorn. I love those tins. I don't really collect tins, but every once in awhile, you just gotta keep one that is really extra cool. I store my trick or treat goodies in them. the non perishable ones. yep, those are cool.
saki, the material of that case is gator cool.
bluefrog, that guy is amazing. I remember our school had something similar. I loved putting the pieces in. you really purchased a treasure. and the boxes are very, very nice too.
lizzie, you got a good deal on those blocks. I see those and want to get them, but even second hand they are expensive. wow did you score good.
3 pink poodles, that is an interesting idea. cool cherubs too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Mu finds for the day hit the jack pot found avon glasses got 8 of them for 4.99 and i got this cool circle sign which i am going to trun into a sun dail for my gothic garden


----------



## im the goddess

lizzyborden said:


> Here's a portion of what I found this week.
> 
> View attachment 193242
> 
> 
> This one was only a quarter! Now where to hang it.
> 
> View attachment 193244
> 
> 
> This one was $2.99 at Goodwill. It will either hang in my dining room or my spare bedroom.
> 
> View attachment 193243
> 
> 
> I totally burnt up my old mixer mixing up paper mache pulp. Bought a drill attachment for the pulp but still use a mixer for the paste. This one works fantastic and was only $1.


 Love your finds lizzy, especially the architectural piece. 



Saki.Girl said:


> Mu finds for the day hit the jack pot found avon glasses got 8 of them for 4.99 and i got this cool circle sign which i am going to trun into a sun dail for my gothic garden


 Wow Saki great score. I love the medallion just as is. I would hang it on the wall. the long line of the original families of darkness or something equally as sinister.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Love your finds lizzy, especially the architectural piece.
> 
> Wow Saki great score. I love the medallion just as is. I would hang it on the wall. the long line of the original families of darkness or something equally as sinister.


that is a good point i may have to think on if i leave it or turn it LOL


----------



## mariem

Saki.Girl that round plate is awesome. Great find.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Love your finds lizzy, especially the architectural piece.
> 
> Wow Saki great score. I love the medallion just as is. I would hang it on the wall. the long line of the original families of darkness or something equally as sinister.


i just looked at the back to see if had hanger to hang and found this on the back


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Saki.Girl said:


> i just looked at the back to see if had hanger to hang and found this on the back


I would totally use that gold plate in my vampire's castle/dinner scene. It's lovely just as is!


----------



## im the goddess

Saki.Girl said:


> i just looked at the back to see if had hanger to hang and found this on the back


How cool is tha1t


----------



## lizzyborden

Great find on those glasses Saki. They're usually outrageously high here. That plate is really cool too!


----------



## Saki.Girl

3pinkpoodles said:


> I would totally use that gold plate in my vampire's castle/dinner scene. It's lovely just as is!


its actualy a wood carving


----------



## Saki.Girl

lizzyborden said:


> Great find on those glasses Saki. They're usually outrageously high here. That plate is really cool too!


ya i like when i find them for a steal i have seen them craxy priced here to and on ebay lol


----------



## BlueFrog

Hello, my name is BlueFrog. It has been one half hour since I last bought a piece of silverplate. I've been good, really I have, but these were so nice I couldn't resist:

One of this vase for $3:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SIMPLE-GORG...976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d19e5e6a0

Three of these shakers for $5 each:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wallace-Bar...965281?pt=Antiques_Silver&hash=item3a84abf5e1

And heaven help me, I think I'm going to buy a butter dish from a different thrift store because it turns out to be the same pattern as the rest of my main set.

________________________________________

Love the medallion, Saki! That I like the red glass should go without saying


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog You really got a great deal looking at the Ebay listing you showed!


----------



## BlueFrog

I hope those were realistic prices but one never knows. A lot of sellers see $$ as soon as they find a piece of silverplate, but most of it doesn't sell for much. That's how I can afford for my dead people to eat off elegant servingware


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> I hope those were realistic prices but one never knows. A lot of sellers see $$ as soon as they find a piece of silverplate, but most of it doesn't sell for much. That's how I can afford for my dead people to eat off elegant servingware


i find silver at salvation army a lot if there are some pices your looking for let me know i will be happy to pick them up for you


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

_*Ever died and gone to yard sale HEAVEN? *_ I did this weekend! eeeek! Hit the jackpot over the last couple days. *I got it ALL for around $30...........*

First up: a few small items I got today: a strand of rope lights; 4 lanterns for tea lights (about the same size as the Dollar Tree black ones that are out now); a couple of cherubs waiting their dismal fate once I am done with them (they are plastic and very light weight); a couple plastic wall display shelves -very intricate, painted gold, very light weight; nice new looking lava lamp; an old ratty metal pitcher (maybe copper or brass not sure- but it's cool for the witch scene); a beautiful metal pillar candle stick holder ; and a few extra crystals (new in box- they are rectangle- you have to look closely).









Close up of one of the cherubs and the nice pillar:









Brand new, Ikea wooden couch or futon slats. PERFECT for my swamp scene bridge I will build (one set) and my haunted castle draw bridge entry (2nd set)









And, the score of all scores.... a brand new, still in box, Ikea Kristaller 7 arm chandelier.............. It's gorgeous - came with all 20 (or so) dangling crystals, and all the beaded arms... every single piece was there. This baby is going to be hacked into a tall, standing floor candelabra for Dracula's dinner party scene! eeeeekkkkkk! I can't find it on Ikea's website anymore, but I did find one for sale on line for like $150 









Here's what it looks like if hanging: 










And these were the doll heads I got a couple weeks ago- For some reason I forgot to post the pix. Gonna creep them out and put in Witch's Swamp Coven Scene.


----------



## BlueFrog

saki.girl said:


> i find silver at salvation army a lot if there are some pices your looking for let me know i will be happy to pick them up for you



enabler!!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

So many great finds, 3PP. I'm glad you tell what projects you have in mind for them. I would not have thought of how to use the futon slats. The chandelier will be so cool too.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome finds everyone! Wow, that chandier is beautiful.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> enabler!!!!!!



lol i may no a guy on that LOL


----------



## mariem

That is a great chandelier. 

Saki.Girl I thought those looks like provicial flags on the plate, thought I recognised the one for BC, and I should have asked when I first saw it. I wondered because of the maple leafs in the center that are surrounded by the words "Canada". I have never seen anything like it before. Good find.


----------



## mariem

Saki.Girl said:


> Mu finds for the day hit the jack pot found avon glasses got 8 of them for 4.99 and i got this cool circle sign which i am going to trun into a sun dail for my gothic garden


The flag at the bottom left of the plate is the BC flag. I didn't ask if the plate was provincial flags because something was just a little different and I couldn't figure out what it was. I just realised it is missing the crown.


----------



## Hallomarine

I enjoy this thread because I like to see the scores. I love to garage sale, but my wife doesn't. She has threatened death and divorce (in that order) if I start going again. I may risk it though. I can't get rid of anything without a total evaluation of prop factor value. And that drives her nuts too. I have totes and totes of possible prop usable items. I'm not a hoarder by any means, and I do audit the stuff regularly - if I haven't made a prop out of it, and can't remember what I was going to do with it, out it goes.
HM


----------



## Bethany

Hallomarine said:


> I enjoy this thread because I like to see the scores. I love to garage sale, but my wife doesn't. She has threatened death and divorce (in that order) if I start going again. I may risk it though. I can't get rid of anything without a total evaluation of prop factor value. And that drives her nuts too. I have totes and totes of possible prop usable items. I'm not a hoarder by any means, and I do audit the stuff regularly - if I haven't made a prop out of it, and can't remember what I was going to do with it, out it goes.
> HM


Perhaps you should check out the pay it forward thread & join. 
You could possibly pass on some of your "audit stuff" and may be the recipient of something you want.


----------



## NOWHINING

while I was reading this, Grease 2 was running through my head.... LMBO!



im the goddess said:


> Doto, the flower is from the sex ed class. It is from the unit of alternative love between the flower and the bee. It's full of pollination and stuff. Very racy. You missed a steamy one. I could say more, but there may be children lurking.


----------



## im the goddess

Nowhining, I never saw Grease 2, so, I don't get the reference. What am I missing?


----------



## offmymeds

Great finds 3PP!! 

Thanks nowhining........now I've got darn, RE-pro-duction...reproduction....song stuck in my head! 
admit it, you sang that while you reading it didn't you?


----------



## Bethany

Today was MY DAY in more ways than one! 
Went to "little Webster" flea market this morning & picked up 4 boxes of clear glass ornament & 1 box of frosted ornaments ($1 each), a Silver Wedding Cake box ($3), a Mr. Boston Bartenders Guide (.50) & 2 wrought iron candlelabras ($1 each). Then I went to the thrift store up the road & got 2 porcelain doll heads with hands, 3 spools of cording & a cool flat glass container on a stand ($7 total) I see the flat glass thing with an eyeball mod podged to the back 















And not Halloween Related, but got my folding doors for my head board in one guest bedroom $15 for both!! When opened up they total 5'. 







This is what I plan to do with them to an extent. Bed base & drawers are black, but don't know if I want to paint them black, may just dry brush some black on them. Pic on bottom is bedroom it is going in. So there will be Shear Leopard Panels invloved


----------



## Bethany

Now I have to show you what I SAW! I see a little TIN MAN in my future! Lady wanted $25 for him!! 








Saki I thought of you when I saw this item! I don't know what they were asking for it.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Awesome finds Bethany, I want that bedroom, great ideal.


----------



## Paint It Black

Nice haul, Bethany. Of course I like the candelabra, and at $1 each, who could pass them up?!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Now I have to show you what I SAW! I see a little TIN MAN in my future! Lady wanted $25 for him!!
> View attachment 193384
> 
> 
> Saki I thought of you when I saw this item! I don't know what they were asking for it.
> View attachment 193385


OMG that is awsome looking now why could i not find something like that here too cool


----------



## lizzyborden

Great finds Bethany! Makes me anxious for flea market season to begin here.  

Looking forward to seeing your finished headboard.


----------



## lizzyborden

3pinkpoodles said:


> a couple of cherubs waiting their dismal fate once I am done with them


awaiting their dismal fate... I like that 

Really great finds. The chandelier is amazingly creepy.


----------



## texaslucky

Dismal fate to this crew is like hitting the lottery.


----------



## NOWHINING

Oh Lord.... I would suggest you to rent it. It is musical video. Kids in class with sub teacher. Teacher trying to teach class, class don't listen and break out into song. then words gets bity racy about flower from the sex class. You would need to watch it to get the reference. I wonder if there is youtube of this?



im the goddess said:


> Nowhining, I never saw Grease 2, so, I don't get the reference. What am I missing?


----------



## NOWHINING

I had the whole thing in my head!!!


offmymeds said:


> Great finds 3PP!!
> 
> Thanks nowhining........now I've got darn, RE-pro-duction...reproduction....song stuck in my head!
> admit it, you sang that while you reading it didn't you?


----------



## NOWHINING

are you sure that is not a weed pipe or something?


----------



## MummyOf5

I thought "Alice in Wonderland" when I saw it


----------



## printersdevil

Nowhining, it does look like a water pipe. That is what I thought, too.


----------



## Bethany

If you all are talking about the Hooka Pipe I posted a picture of, I'm ROFLMAO!
Do you see the old dude in the pic? he was the one selling it.


----------



## printersdevil

Couldn't think of the name of it. Yep, I laughed at it. It does have potential for a prop. I could check with the college where I used to work and probably get all kinds of them for free. But, with a raised eyebrow or two. LOL. It is against residence hall policy for them to be in the rooms and they are always acquiring them. I was in the office one day and they had about six on a table an I cracked up.

Bethany, I had to go back and look at the guy. I thought you meant an elderly man. LOL. That pipe Is really beautiful.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> If you all are talking about the Hooka Pipe I posted a picture of, I'm ROFLMAO!
> Do you see the old dude in the pic? he was the one selling it.


would have been perfect for my dark alice theme last year


----------



## fenixcelt

Found some nice things yesterday. these plus a queezy bake oven







candlesticks and a bag full of red taper candles







not sure what to do with him yet







found this, had lots of really good ideas, until I found out it is from the 1930's


----------



## printersdevil

Great find there. Love the wooden candleholder. Is the thing from the 30s an incense burner?


----------



## Saki.Girl

fenixcelt said:


> Found some nice things yesterday. these plus a queezy bake oven
> View attachment 193412
> 
> candlesticks and a bag full of red taper candles
> View attachment 193414
> 
> not sure what to do with him yet
> View attachment 193413
> 
> found this, had lots of really good ideas, until I found out it is from the 1930's
> View attachment 193415
> 
> View attachment 193416


i had one of those wood candle things painted it black and added red on the deatils. not sure where the heck it is now lOL


----------



## Bethany

I don't think I posted about the hour sand timer I got last week at a Flea market for $5. It is in a wood holder about 12" high.  Been wanting one & that one just screamed at me 
will post pics later.


----------



## Paint It Black

printersdevil said:


> Great find there. Love the wooden candleholder. Is the thing from the 30s an incense burner?


I was guessing it was a piece in which you arrange flowers for a centerpiece. ?? In any case, it is very cool.


----------



## fenixcelt

Paint It Black said:


> I was guessing it was a piece in which you arrange flowers for a centerpiece. ?? In any case, it is very cool.


It is a flower arranger, or what I have learned to be called frog.


----------



## lizzyborden

Not sure if I should post this since technically I bought it last year, but just now realized its potential. 









I gave .50 for it at the flea market last year (no, my mind's not that good, the tag is still on it). At one time it probably had a a few small glass doors as there was some hardware remaining which I removed.









Since I'm planning to display some of my paper mache skulls I was absolutely thrilled to find they fit. Now I have to creep it up a bit.


----------



## Bethany

Got mine from a Hallmark store that was closing don't remember if I gave $5 or $10 for it. It is big & heavy.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I was bummed went to salvation and it was so picked over got nothing dang LOL but maybe this weekend I will find something want to find a little cabinet for a witch cabinet


----------



## Paint It Black

Aside from the ceramic pumpkin, today's estate sale finds look more like a luau...or from what I learned here from Tannasgach, a Freaky Tiki Party!! Also found a couple cool vintage Tiki wall hangings there.


















Not sure when I will get to have a Freaky Tiki party, but I am going to be ready when I do, LOL.


----------



## Bethany

lizzyborden said:


> Not sure if I should post this since technically I bought it last year, but just now realized its potential.
> 
> View attachment 193467
> 
> 
> I gave .50 for it at the flea market last year (no, my mind's not that good, the tag is still on it). At one time it probably had a a few small glass doors as there was some hardware remaining which I removed.
> 
> View attachment 193468
> 
> 
> Since I'm planning to display some of my paper mache skulls I was absolutely thrilled to find they fit. Now I have to creep it up a bit.


Love your skulls Lizzy!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cool finds PIB ya I at somepoint want to do a tiki party but in the summer kinda like a pre Halloween party hehe


----------



## Bethany

Today was my day again at the Flea Market!! I picked up 5 small cute spice jars (like side laying candy jars) for $1, 8 picture frames (6 8X10 & 2 5X7) $2, 2 metal maple leaf wall pieces $1, a cool box with a drawer & a hard cover address book in it $2, 6 small metal tray .60, silver base $2, an apothecary jar $1, a black plate stand that can hang on the wall for $1 & a magnafying bar .20. Now I need to stop going out shopping & start creating!


----------



## printersdevil

I was out today for the first time all week. Just had to get out and look. Found a really cool tall bottle complete with the cork for $1. I think all the pretty bottles and colored ones will go in a special collection of potions for my bedroom this year.

I also found: wooden mallet (not as heavy as I wanted, but it is the only one I have found) for a Vampire Kit. I has the meat tenderizer cuts on one end. I figure that I can glue that up against the box or drape the lining to hide it. She only charged me 10 cents.

Cool looking frame for some witchy pics for .70

Several small Bibles for the kits. They gave these to me. Two cool belts--on that is all metal sort of link. I will take it apart and use each separately maybe on spell books. THe other is a macramé looking one that I can use to tie up a book or box. They were 99 cents and BOGO. So a great deal.

A book about crystals and what they mean for 50 cents. Thot it would be interesting to read. 


Nice small metal tin that I will use a potion box. Will try my hand at the small bottles.

I also found a new Uno game of dice for 50cent. I have never played that, but thought it would be fun.

So ready to get going on some crafts. Just need a victim name.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice score on those cape cod glasses.
blue frog, very pretty vase
3pinkpoodles, amazing finds. especially the slats and the chandelier. 
nice finds Bethany. pretty bedroom. interesting art, and nice tin man. I have a similar tin man.
don't know what a hooka pipe is.
fenixcelt, nice finds.
lizzy, that cupboard is perfect for those skelly heads.
nice display Bethany.
pib, I'm always grabbing luau stuff. I hope to do a tiki party some summer too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

did get one find today happy with pirateolagy game


----------



## Jules17

Paint It Black said:


> Aside from the ceramic pumpkin, today's estate sale finds look more like a luau...or from what I learned here from Tannasgach, a Freaky Tiki Party!! Also found a couple cool vintage Tiki wall hangings there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure when I will get to have a Freaky Tiki party, but I am going to be ready when I do, LOL.


Awesome tiki items! I see you picked up a Cheeseburger in Paradise mug. I have one of those too...it's one of my favorites! I collect tiki mugs/items as well.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool looking game, Saki.girl. It even came with the skull? 

Amazon has a whole series of books along the lines of the one you recently picked up on wand making. 

You do find the best things. Would love to shop where you do.

I am headed to a small town about 20 miles from me tomorrow to look at some books that someone posted on a FB estate sale. She has a bunch on crystals, magic, etc. She want $2 each. She also sells jewelry and has some pretty interesting looking small vial looking bottles with crystals in them and some nice crystals also. I am gong to check them all out.

I hope to find some thrift stores while there and check out the GW also.

Hoping to not have to cancel. Dear daughter was in a wreck earlier this evening. She and Audree were taking the BF and his daughter to a daddy daughter dance. They were stopped waiting to pull into the parking lot and were rearended. The took Richy and Audree to the ER by ambulance. He has had back surgery and was hurting. They have released him. AUdree is still waiting on an MRI results on her neck and back. Hope everything is okay. Tracie is so upset. She is supposed to drive to Kansas early Saturday to drop Audree off with her Nana for Spring Break. Hope his doesn't mess that up. I may have to go drive them depending on condition of her SUV.


----------



## lizzyborden

Keeping your family in my thoughts printersdevil. Hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Yep the skull is part of game 
Oh my I hope your daughter is ok tell her to make sure she us ok before signs off I made the mistake of sign off to soon after hit .


----------



## NOWHINING

I also thought that too.



Saki.Girl said:


> would have been perfect for my dark alice theme last year


----------



## NOWHINING

I do hope everything is okay.


----------



## printersdevil

They're all home. Texaslucky has to work tomorrow. She just started this 3 day 12 hour shifts and has to go in tomorrow. She wll be off Saturday though to take the teen to Kansas to meet her nana. I have to drive up to their house about an hour away Saturday morning so we can take Audree in my vehicle since the back end of hers won't shut completely. I hope she feels like making the trip. We meet them about half way so it makes for a long day. It is about a 5 hour drive each way. Then I may just spend the night before I come home depending on what time we get back.

The car can be fixed. They can't. Thankful that they are not hurt worse. But, sometimes these things set in. Hope there are no problems while the little one is gone all week to Nebraska. They had to cut off her hoodie from Nebraska and she was so upset. At least she will be able to get one next week.


----------



## im the goddess

printersdevil said:


> They're all home. Texaslucky has to work tomorrow. She just started this 3 day 12 hour shifts and has to go in tomorrow. She wll be off Saturday though to take the teen to Kansas to meet her nana. I have to drive up to their house about an hour away Saturday morning so we can take Audree in my vehicle since the back end of hers won't shut completely. I hope she feels like making the trip. We meet them about half way so it makes for a long day. It is about a 5 hour drive each way. Then I may just spend the night before I come home depending on what time we get back.
> 
> The car can be fixed. They can't. Thankful that they are not hurt worse. But, sometimes these things set in. Hope there are no problems while the little one is gone all week to Nebraska. They had to cut off her hoodie from Nebraska and she was so upset. At least she will be able to get one next week.


I'm glad to hear they're okay.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh, that's good news Printer!

Love your tiki items PIB, I collect those too. I love anything tropical.
Cool looking Pirate game Saki


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

My sis found this little guy discarded in the dumpster behind where she works. It was tucked into its styrofoam and had the cardboard box covering. It was called a Witch Time Skeleton Reaper. It doesn't work, but I'm hoping to change that. Hurrah, a freebie


----------



## Paint It Black

Elaina, Your skele looks like a Motionette. I have a collection of them, and half of mine don't work. I love them anyway.


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

Paint It Black said:


> Elaina, Your skele looks like a Motionette. I have a collection of them, and half of mine don't work. I love them anyway.


I've been doing some digging and I think it's a knock-off. According to the tag, it was made by EPI which the interwebs tell me made several copies of the original Motionettes. She's still a fun find


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Remember this?









Now it looks like this:

















Details are on this thread here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...en-unit-using-terras-faux-metal-tutorial.html


----------



## lizzyborden

Bethany said:


> Love your skulls Lizzy!!


Thank you. They're in the beginning stages as I have a lot more work to do to them. 

I absolutely love your shelf too! I'm so inspired by your cabinet of curiosities.


----------



## Bethany

Why thank you!! I am going to start unpacking some of my jars & items for one of the cabinets in the garage. It will hold all Blacklight reactive stuff. Got it cleaned & the shelves put in. Wondering if it will look better if I paint the back of it black before filling it. Will the neon & glowing stuff show up better? Anyone know. I am going to paint the back of the cabinet black that is going to be my spider cabinet.


----------



## printersdevil

That is freaking fantastic


----------



## lizzyborden

3pinkpoodles said:


> Remember this?
> 
> View attachment 193653
> 
> 
> Now it looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 193652
> 
> 
> View attachment 193654
> 
> 
> Details are on this thread here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...en-unit-using-terras-faux-metal-tutorial.html


Wow, just wow! That's awesome! Quite a makeover indeed.


----------



## lizzyborden

Only you guys would understand why I'm excited about this









When I cleaned out my new store, I picked up a 60-gallon garbage bag full of styrofoam. The previous tenet, who was a dear friend of ours passed away and when his family cleaned out the building, they left lots of this marvelous white stuff behind. I saved any piece big enough to carve a foam brick out of and am planning to "brick" the wall above this shelving









My inspiration comes from this video 






video isn't showing up so here's the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVbOhJPZBzw&list=UUZq4H7vcVurcuNabgvcol9g


----------



## hallorenescene

very cool looking game saki.
that's some tough luck printersdevil. hope everyone is alright.
printersdevil, glad to hear they're alright. to bad about their car.
elaina, I agree with paint it black, that looks like an motionette. they are collectible because they are to cute. you should do a search on this forum. there are at least a couple of threads started on these. I have a few. one of mine doesn't work, but I love them all anyway.
3pinkpoodles, that turned out awesome


----------



## BlueFrog

Today's trip to GW turned out to be unexpectedly good. I bought six four-packs of Litecubes fpr $1 each, all NIP. Two Roscher Romania painted wine glasses for $2 each. And a super creepy setting of artificial strawberries and cherries that look like they were coated in congealing blood for $2.


----------



## mummy247

I went to huge kids consignment thing tonight, I find a Nightmare Before Chirstmas Blu/DVD/Digital Brand New for $5.00. I was so excited!! My son who is severely autistic, has tons of sensory issues, is non verbal loves Jack!. I can't tell you how many DVD's I bought for him and this was most likely my 3rd one and I was happy it had digital as I can put it on his Ipad. Well, I left my cart for two seconds come back and it was gone.  so upset.


----------



## printersdevil

I made a quick stop at GW today and bought a zip lock bag that contained 4 of the push on lights that are much smaller than I have seen. Hoping to use the as Bethany explained in the bottom of my crystal balls. I have crystal ball globes that are small and some that are of the larger globes. I think they will work in the bigger ones. Not bad for $4.95.

I also bought another base for a crystal ball for $1. It is silverplate looking and more fancy than my others. 

I also picked up a couple of boxes to use for either potions bottles for gifts or maybe small witch kits or a vamp kit.

I went to three thrift stores and got several things to use in crafting. Bought a cardboard type small "suitcase" that I hope I can paint and use in a project. I think it will work fine. Also found a wooden cabinet that has a door and a shelf inside that gives it two levels for bottles or potions or witch stuff. the front is perfect for a specialty kit of thins like Love Potions or Anti-Love Potions. I am working on an idea of how to use it. 

I also ordered several things for me and my great victim. I couldn't order for vic and not for me. Shared shipping with texaslucky on this stuff since ebay seller greatly reduces shipping on multiple items. She got a couple of things, too.

Not much money spent, but lots of potential and ideas for the Mini Reaper and some for future ones or gifts. Just wish I had a supply of some of the Dollar Tree skelly garland and some skulls. I will prepare in the future.


----------



## printersdevil

mummy247, that is so terrible. The nerve f some people!


----------



## hallorenescene

very cool looking game saki.
that's some tough luck printersdevil. hope everyone is alright.
bluefrog, the lites are cool.
mummy, that really bites.
lizzy, that is good luck having those bricks left.
nice luck printersdevil


----------



## lizzyborden

mummy247 said:


> I went to huge kids consignment thing tonight, I find a Nightmare Before Chirstmas Blu/DVD/Digital Brand New for $5.00. I was so excited!! My son who is severely autistic, has tons of sensory issues, is non verbal loves Jack!. I can't tell you how many DVD's I bought for him and this was most likely my 3rd one and I was happy it had digital as I can put it on his Ipad. Well, I left my cart for two seconds come back and it was gone.  so upset.


That's really low.  Two of the thrift stores I visit have laundry baskets instead of shopping carts. If you fill one up you can set it by the register and grab another. I've had a few things "picked" from them but the day that beat all was when this woman unloaded her baskets and picked mine up and began unloading it too. I spoke up and she said she thought it was hers too. I remember her giving me a dirty look earlier because I picked up three pair of Levis before she could get to it and I guess she thought she would get them one way or another.


----------



## Saki.Girl

lizzyborden said:


> Only you guys would understand why I'm excited about this
> 
> View attachment 193829
> 
> 
> When I cleaned out my new store, I picked up a 60-gallon garbage bag full of styrofoam. The previous tenet, who was a dear friend of ours passed away and when his family cleaned out the building, they left lots of this marvelous white stuff behind. I saved any piece big enough to carve a foam brick out of and am planning to "brick" the wall above this shelving
> 
> View attachment 193830
> 
> 
> My inspiration comes from this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video isn't showing up so here's the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVbOhJPZBzw&list=UUZq4H7vcVurcuNabgvcol9g



that wall will look so cool can not wait to see it when your done


----------



## Bethany

I picked up a glass from the 50's (didn't know it at the time) in a thrift store. I was walking around with it and one of the workers came out and said he really liked it and wanted it. I told him so did I and it went great with my Halloween themed bar that I have year round. He seriously thought I was going to hand it over. He walked away & went into the back room and said "I just put it out a minute ago!" I didn't hear him another customer did and she came up and asked if she could see the glass he wanted so bad. LOL I paid $1 for it! They are selling for $24.99 online.  It is on the shelf above my bar!! I will be scouring the thrift stores for more. I refuse to pay that kind of $$$. It's a rocks glass.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> I picked up a glass from the 50's (didn't know it at the time) in a thrift store. I was walking around with it and one of the workers came out and said he really liked it and wanted it. I told him so did I and it went great with my Halloween themed bar that I have year round. He seriously thought I was going to hand it over. He walked away & went into the back room and said "I just put it out a minute ago!" I didn't hear him another customer did and she came up and asked if she could see the glass he wanted so bad. LOL I paid $1 for it! They are selling for $24.99 online.  It is on the shelf above my bar!! I will be scouring the thrift stores for more. I refuse to pay that kind of $$$. It's a rocks glass.
> View attachment 193852


love the glass glad you kept it  cause it will have the right home now


----------



## lizzyborden

That is one cool glass Bethany. I'll keep my eye out for them.


----------



## Bethany

lizzyborden said:


> That is one cool glass Bethany. I'll keep my eye out for them.


They have differnt sizes & "labels". I'll be picking up whatever ones I can find.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, cool glass. at the goodwill I go to, some workers got caught doing stuff like that. they got in trouble.


----------



## BlueFrog

Bethany, as one glass collector to another, I salute you! I've seen those glasses on eBay and drooled but have never found one "in the wild."
__________________

A few more pictures of the models I acquired a few weeks back.


----------



## NOWHINING

Mummy, I will have to keep an eye out for another Nightmare before Christmas for you.
Bethany, that glass looks neato! I have never seen that before and its vintage?? WOW


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, just an awesome score


----------



## Bethany

Bluefrog I agree. I am SO jealous of your acquisitions!! 
I am on the look out for more of those glasses "in the wild"


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I'm building a Halloween count-down clock in the shape of a tombstone and wanted a bell like used in the 1800s on what was known then as safety coffins. These were placed on, or near, the stone with a cord running down into the coffin to be rang buy the person in the grave if they woke-up and found them selves there. Found this old school wind-chime that has perfect bell(s) for my stone.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Stringy_Jack*, that's an inspired concept for a countdown clock. Can hardly wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Found this cool painting at goodwill today along with a halloween
collector tin that came with to cds and a dvd on Night of the Living Dead with bouns features.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> *Stringy_Jack*, that's an inspired concept for a countdown clock. Can hardly wait to see the finished project.


i am so loving your goodies bulefrog. 

and stringy jack love the bells can not wait to see the finished item when done


----------



## printersdevil

Spooky_girl1980, love that painting. Stringy_Jack, can't wait to see the countdown clock. I have to go back and make sure that I didn't miss something from BlueFrog, too.


Okay, I remember the cool lite cubes. I am not even really sure what they are. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy jack, I like that bell idea.
blue frog, you have amazing stuff.
spooky girl, that is an awesome picture.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks Bluefrog, Saki.Girl, printerdevil, and hallorenscene, I'll post photos as the build comes together. Blue.Frog I know you stop by my facebook page and keep -up on what I doing, thanks.


----------



## Bethany

Picked up yesterday at a new flea market. There will be small potion bottles & skulls displayed.


----------



## Paint It Black

Bethany said:


> View attachment 193982
> 
> Picked up yesterday at a new flea market. There will be small potion bottles & skulls displayed.


Perfect for that!


----------



## hallorenescene

very pretty Bethany.


----------



## lizzyborden

Gee I haven't even got a picture of my haul from the other day yet, but wanted to show you what hubby found for me yesterday.









I sent a few boxes for him to drop off at the quarter thrift store yesterday and he was helping one of the ladies carry in boxes when he saw this. He asked if she would put it aside until they reopened on Tuesday. She picked it up and noticed a few broken places and told him to go ahead and take it as it would likely get thrown away otherwise. Looks like he had something in his hands at one time, possibly a scythe. I'll probably paint him next week when I'm painting skulls.


----------



## lizzyborden

Bethany said:


> View attachment 193982
> 
> Picked up yesterday at a new flea market. There will be small potion bottles & skulls displayed.


Nice score Bethany! This reminded me that I have an old shadow box in the garage that is missing the mirror. I may have to dig it out and creep it up a bit.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, hand or no hand, he is cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got this fountain for free today love it works great


----------



## printersdevil

lizzy, that is a great find and free, too. That husband sounds like a keeper! LOL

Love the shelf, Bethany. I don't remember if I commented last night. Very nice.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I haven't been focused too much on Halloween yet this year - in the middle of planning a wedding - but today was 50% off day at the Goodwills in our town, and I managed to stop at two over the course of the day, and found a* ton* of stuff I can use. Most of the time at goodwill I find either nothing or maybe one thing I like, so this was a huge haul, and great timing that it happened on the 50% off day. Later in the day, I saw a halloween decorations curb alert on craigslist, stopped by and found some more stuff, this time for free.










The four sheets on the right are king or queen size white sheets, and will be used to spray paint on for my blacklight room. The sheets on the left struck me as carnival colors, and so will be cut into strips and hung as doorway transitions in my house this year (theme is circus/carnival). Paid about $20 for the lot.










Clown outfit. Paid I think $4.










Cosmetology head was $5, and the shiatsu was $2.50. Not sure what I'm going to do with either yet. Might try to make a standing swaying clown with the shiatsu.










I think this was a doorbell, not really sure. It struck me as steampunky and I thought it would look very nice bolted to a wall panel in my laboratory. $2










Nice big metal popcorn tin, $.25. And my favorite find is on the right, a claw machine that worked just fine once I popped in some D batteries. Makes some nice creepy carnival music when its running too. $2










And finally here's the stuff I got from curby's. Nothing special but its hard to argue with free.

I also stopped at the dollar tree, and picked up some of the pinwheels they have right now for my circus, as well as some of the black plastic lanterns, which will definitely come in handy. Overall a great haul today.


----------



## Bethany

Will be looking at door chimes in a whole new light now thanks to you TheMonsterSquad!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice haul TMS


----------



## printersdevil

TMS, great stuff. Love the claw machine!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Despite promising myself that I wouldn't buy anything new until the workspace is cleared... I picked up a few things. The bottle has a indented bottom that I want to find a cool way to utilize in its finished design. The kids lamp thing will have the insert pulled out and replaced with a transparency print of bats or something. It spins so it should project the shadows on the wall!
Also friends (prepping for their own yardsale) GAVE me 15 gallons of grey and white paint. And this amazing standing candelabra.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool finds. Love that bottle with the indent. Would a tea light battery candle fit in there?


----------



## ferguc

great finds all


----------



## MC HauntDreams

printersdevil said:


> Cool finds. Love that bottle with the indent. Would a tea light battery candle fit in there?


Yes, it would. I thought of that to light the contents or a skull/something else sealed in from the bottom as if it's the result of the potion in the main part of the bottle.


----------



## mariem

Great finds and you sure lucked out on all the paint.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice fountain. 
tms, yes that is a door chimes. and boy did you get some nice items.
mchaunt, useful stuff you have there.


----------



## Paint It Black

Saturday morning was one of my favorite local high school rummage sale fundraisers, and this year was the best ever for me. So good, that I don't even know where I can put everything. I got a whole box full of Halloween items, not pictured are 2 large black crows, 1 large black owl, 1 feathered vulture, several hats and costume items, and two large boxes of Tiki/Luau party decorations. Here are some photos of the best Halloween stuff:

Two of these painted canvas wall hangings, brand new with tags still on them.









This cute little family of rats. The woman pricing things couldn't even bear to touch these, LOL.









A goggly-eyed pirate skull.









This gal - notice her skeleton earring. She was missing the other earring, darn it.









Two felt tot bags with bone-shaped handles, and a skull.


----------



## Jules17

Wow PIB...you got a bunch of great stuff!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice score pib. so the lady couldn't touch those rats. lol. why, I'd take those cute little fellows right home with me. you wouldn't have got them. don't they have the cutest little hands!


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, you added more! that skeleton and those tote bags are really cool.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score PIB


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

_
Cosmetology head was $5, and the shiatsu was $2.50. Not sure what I'm going to do with either yet. Might try to make a standing swaying clown with the shiatsu._

THE MONSTER SQUAD
Okay- That HEAD is amazing- and she'd make a fantastic fortune teller! Yes---- Make a body, dress her like a gypsy, set her in front of a round table, throw down some tarot cards or put her in a booth....That sort of fits your theme, right? Or am I thinking Carnival, not Circus?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

PIB; SOunds like a very good day! I love that banner with the skeleton.

MC Haunt: I love your finds as well. That candleabra would be perfect anywhere : cemetery, vampire scene, or next to a fireplace draped in cheesecloth or creepy cloth!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

PIB- that is quite the list. Very cool stuff. And you helped a good cause... Win win!


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, I have several of those heads, boy do they come in handy. we got a couple of those massagers. I haven't done anything with them yet. maybe a spider, maybe a ground breaker. how about you? plans?


----------



## Myis300

I am trying to find one of those massagers for cheap. Great find


----------



## im the goddess

lizzyborden said:


> Gee I haven't even got a picture of my haul from the other day yet, but wanted to show you what hubby found for me yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 194158
> 
> 
> I sent a few boxes for him to drop off at the quarter thrift store yesterday and he was helping one of the ladies carry in boxes when he saw this. He asked if she would put it aside until they reopened on Tuesday. She picked it up and noticed a few broken places and told him to go ahead and take it as it would likely get thrown away otherwise. Looks like he had something in his hands at one time, possibly a scythe. I'll probably paint him next week when I'm painting skulls.


 very nice. Look at his skull belt buckle.



Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 194202
> 
> 
> Got this fountain for free today love it works great


 Saki, that will go great with your theme.



TheMonsterSquad said:


> I haven't been focused too much on Halloween yet this year - in the middle of planning a wedding - but today was 50% off day at the Goodwills in our town, and I managed to stop at two over the course of the day, and found a* ton* of stuff I can use. Most of the time at goodwill I find either nothing or maybe one thing I like, so this was a huge haul, and great timing that it happened on the 50% off day. Later in the day, I saw a halloween decorations curb alert on craigslist, stopped by and found some more stuff, this time for free.
> 
> The four sheets on the right are king or queen size white sheets, and will be used to spray paint on for my blacklight room. The sheets on the left struck me as carnival colors, and so will be cut into strips and hung as doorway transitions in my house this year (theme is circus/carnival). Paid about $20 for the lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clown outfit. Paid I think $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmetology head was $5, and the shiatsu was $2.50. Not sure what I'm going to do with either yet. Might try to make a standing swaying clown with the shiatsu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was a doorbell, not really sure. It struck me as steampunky and I thought it would look very nice bolted to a wall panel in my laboratory. $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice big metal popcorn tin, $.25. And my favorite find is on the right, a claw machine that worked just fine once I popped in some D batteries. Makes some nice creepy carnival music when its running too. $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally here's the stuff I got from curby's. Nothing special but its hard to argue with free.
> 
> I also stopped at the dollar tree, and picked up some of the pinwheels they have right now for my circus, as well as some of the black plastic lanterns, which will definitely come in handy. Overall a great haul today.


 Great finds. I like the outfit you put together for your clown.



MC HauntDreams said:


> Despite promising myself that I wouldn't buy anything new until the workspace is cleared... I picked up a few things. The bottle has a indented bottom that I want to find a cool way to utilize in its finished design. The kids lamp thing will have the insert pulled out and replaced with a transparency print of bats or something. It spins so it should project the shadows on the wall!
> Also friends (prepping for their own yardsale) GAVE me 15 gallons of grey and white paint. And this amazing standing candelabra.


 Love the candelabra!



Paint It Black said:


> Saturday morning was one of my favorite local high school rummage sale fundraisers, and this year was the best ever for me. So good, that I don't even know where I can put everything. I got a whole box full of Halloween items, not pictured are 2 large black crows, 1 large black owl, 1 feathered vulture, several hats and costume items, and two large boxes of Tiki/Luau party decorations. Here are some photos of the best Halloween stuff:
> 
> Two of these painted canvas wall hangings, brand new with tags still on them.
> This cute little family of rats. The woman pricing things couldn't even bear to touch these, LOL.
> 
> A goggly-eyed pirate skull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gal - notice her skeleton earring. She was missing the other earring, darn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two felt tot bags with bone-shaped handles, and a skull.


 Love the skull and the skelly. I have the other one of her earrings. They glow in the dark.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lots of great finds everyone


----------



## Bethany

PaintItBlack, Great stuff!! Why, oh why can't we have sales like that here in FL & "curb" days like 3PP has. 
I am so Jealous. BTW We need to become FB friends as I have found some awesome Pins for you but cannot send them to you. 

May hit a thrift store or 2 up the road today, but have a lot of stuff to do for the Development's Easter Egg Hunt & myself.


----------



## offmymeds

Great finds you guys!! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks for the comments, everyone. I have been wanting to comment on all the cool stuff everyone else is finding, but lately only time to "This post is killer" them, LOL. But know that I have been admiring what you find and the creative ways you plan to use it all.


----------



## lizzyborden

printersdevil said:


> lizzy, that is a great find and free, too. That husband sounds like a keeper! LOL


Yeah he's a keeper alright!  We'll be celebrating ten years in less than two weeks. And to think I once said I'd never remarry. 



im the goddess said:


> very nice. Look at his skull belt buckle.


It's odd that I just noticed the belt buckle this morning and it's been sitting on the mantle for days. 



Paint It Black said:


> This cute little family of rats. The woman pricing things couldn't even bear to touch these, LOL.


Those rats are just darling! LOL Love your other finds too.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

3pinkpoodles said:


> THE MONSTER SQUAD
> Okay- That HEAD is amazing- and she'd make a fantastic fortune teller! Yes---- Make a body, dress her like a gypsy, set her in front of a round table, throw down some tarot cards or put her in a booth....That sort of fits your theme, right? Or am I thinking Carnival, not Circus?


Oh wow I'm not sure how I didn't think of this myself! I've been wanting to do a fortune teller for the circus/carnival, but I thought I might have to buy a mask or something. The cosmetology head will be perfect! I've got some tarot cards, as well as a GITD ouija board I bought from goodwill last year and am planning to make into a moving ouija board. I've also got a gypsy costume I can borrow, so the head is really the final piece of the puzzle. Thank you!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Well, I'm on a roll. Another curby's find. Don't really have room to store it, but it fits the carnival theme so well I had to pick it up. Keeping it in the backyard for now.


----------



## Paint It Black

Perfect, the monster squad. That's how it was with my $4 rummage sale clown car, which I bought around this time last year. So annoying to my husband, but I had to have it, LOL. When it came time to put up the display, HE was the one who wanted to hoist it up on the roof so everyone would notice it!


----------



## hallorenescene

monstersquad, that is a good find.
pib, just like a hubby, all a downer, and then rise to the game.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

hallorenescene said:


> monstersquad, that is a good find.
> pib, just like a hubby, all a downer, and then rise to the game.


That applies to some wifeys too Hallo, lol

I saw a Wonder Horse on CL, similar to that one TMS, it was vintage too, guy wants $60, nice that you got yours for free.


----------



## hallorenescene

now scorpion, are you sure wifey's too. is this just something you read in the examiner, inquirer, or such tabloid, or can you attest to it personally? lol.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

hallorenescene said:


> now scorpion, are you sure wifey's too. is this just something you read in the examiner, inquirer, or such tabloid, or can you attest to it personally? lol.


I read it on the Internet so it has to be true...


----------



## offmymeds

Haha, you guys are making me laugh!! 
Awesome score on that pony! 

got this at GW for 4.15. Going to work great in the Asylum, or for the Hubbys costume.


----------



## Paint It Black

Here's what I found today at a couple of estate sales. I think the silverplate container will make a nice spooky-elegant centerpiece, and the cloche will work for an oddity of some kind. Just can't resist a strand of pumpkin lights, nor the black light. And the resin crown will be good for my Medieval theme or Scary Tales some day...or pirates treasure, as I am sure matrixmom is thinking, LOL.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds, PIB.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice scores OMM and PIB


----------



## matrixmom

Very cool items.... Ok ok... I really want THAT CROWN!!!!  Too too cool.....




Paint It Black said:


> Here's what I found today at a couple of estate sales. I think the silverplate container will make a nice spooky-elegant centerpiece, and the cloche will work for an oddity of some kind. Just can't resist a strand of pumpkin lights, nor the black light. And the resin crown will be good for my Medieval theme or Scary Tales some day.


----------



## matrixmom

Perfect costume and price!!




offmymeds said:


> Haha, you guys are making me laugh!!
> Awesome score on that pony!
> 
> got this at GW for 4.15. Going to work great in the Asylum, or for the Hubbys costume.
> View attachment 194603


----------



## printersdevil

That is a nice costume and price is right!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

PIB: Love all your goodies  Especially the CROWN.... I can just picture it in Dracula's castle, not that Drac would have worn it, but maybe one of his departed friends?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I have three of those massagers. I have never done anything with mine yet. BUt this is the year!!!! (Haven't we all said THAT?!) I think mine will go in the cemetery with some light weight props attached. I like what someone else recently did on this forum. They made a cool zombie shiatsu guy by putting the shaitsu on a chair, so it was raised off the ground. Then the clothes just fell away from the body, and he got a great movement out of his prop that way!


hallorenescene said:


> 3pinkpoodles, I have several of those heads, boy do they come in handy. we got a couple of those massagers. I haven't done anything with them yet. maybe a spider, maybe a ground breaker. how about you? plans?


----------



## Paint It Black

I am in the shiatsu massager group of people who have bought them and still need to make something with them. I have two lying around. This is the year to get motivated to do something outside the comfort zone!


----------



## Bethany

Paint I think I have a wood base for that dome.  Going to do another Spider Jar & set it on the wood bases I found at a thrift store over a year ago.


----------



## hallorenescene

offmymeds, nice costume.
pib, love the crown.
3pp, and pib, I don't think a ground breaker would be all that hard to make with the massagers. just need the time.


----------



## printersdevil

I used to see those massagers all the time for about $4 or $5. Now that I want to give this a try, I haven't seen a one! Dang it!


----------



## im the goddess

I would like to propose the massager collectors support group. I have three! Although I have immediate plans for one.


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> I would like to propose the massager collectors support group. I have three! Although I have immediate plans for one.


That is one support group I wouldn't need to join, I have 0.


----------



## Paint It Black

Or a "virtual make-and-take" workshop?!


----------



## im the goddess

Paint It Black said:


> Or a "virtual make-and-take" workshop?!


That would work too. Maybe that would motivate us more.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok picked up these today


----------



## Paint It Black

good finds, Saki. Love the old mortar and pestal.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got this today too


----------



## printersdevil

Cool looking mortar and pestle. Love the crosses, too. Is that an incense burner?

That book is really interesting. I bought a bunch of books recently on crystals and similar things. I would love to have one on oils, I have a friend who swears by essential oils for staying healthy. Nice score, saki


----------



## Deadna

Found this adorable jacket at Goodwill....love being able to find halloween clothes all year long there!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-misc-picture194742-jacket.jpg


----------



## im the goddess

For those looking for mortars and pestles, Costco has a set of the really rough stone ones like they have in Mexican restaurants to make guacamole in. I think it was about $15.oo for the set. Hopefully, it will work for some of us.

Saki, cool finds.


----------



## printersdevil

im the goddess, that sound like a good deal. We don't have a Costco, but I know there are some in the Dallas area.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Cool looking mortar and pestle. Love the crosses, too. Is that an incense burner?
> 
> That book is really interesting. I bought a bunch of books recently on crystals and similar things. I would love to have one on oils, I have a friend who swears by essential oils for staying healthy. Nice score, saki


yep its a incense burner


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice finds.
deadna, that is the sweetest jacket.


----------



## Bethany

I need to post a pic of the mortar & pestel that I got for 3.50 at a fleamarket. Everything is wood. good size too


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, Bethany, that was a great price. I found a used wooden one for $9.


----------



## NOWHINING

nothing to report and yardsale weekend is coming up in a few months. I may have to work one but I cant wait to start shopping. heheh


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Well I guess this was bound to happen sooner or later. Headed out again this morning to search for items I can use in the haunted house at the school.... You know the city wide recycling program I mentioned before..... Well, I got yelled at today by a home owner who did not want me taking his trash! LOL I had not even actually "taken" anything at all, I was just glancing at his pile of garbage.....Jeez, I felt like I was some derelict or something. He said "Go on, get out of here...." to me and shooed me away  Said he would call the cops (He would have had to call the cops on like 20 other people who were out driving around and looking for goodies too)... 

One thing for sure, it's worth it because I find some great stuff that's just being tossed out.... during this one month every year. I just felt a little weird after that.

On one hand, I "get" where he was coming from, being that I would not want my pile of garbage to become a big messy heap, if I had neatly organized my recycling collection at the curb. But I never tear open anyone's bags, just take what is right on top. I never leave a mess either. Plus, the way I see it, is I am upcycling and avoiding sending more garbage to the land fill. That's where it would be headed anyhow. And it's for a school fund raiser! 

Some people are happy and encourage the pickers to take their stuff. Some even offer to help you get it in your truck!

No worries though, I still found some great stuff today in other people's trash.... lol. 

Will post pix tomorrow.....


----------



## Bethany

Well... he did put it out to the curb, so my understanding is it's fair game.


----------



## matrixmom

Have you tried telling him its for a childrens halloween fundraiser for a school? Usually I mention something halloween yard haunt for TOT and they are ok after that. 




3pinkpoodles said:


> Well I guess this was bound to happen sooner or later. Headed out again this morning to search for items I can use in the haunted house at the school.... You know the city wide recycling program I mentioned before..... Well, I got yelled at today by a home owner who did not want me taking his trash! LOL I had not even actually "taken" anything at all, I was just glancing at his pile of garbage.....Jeez, I felt like I was some derelict or something. He said "Go on, get out of here...." to me and shooed me away  Said he would call the cops (He would have had to call the cops on like 20 other people who were out driving around and looking for goodies too)...
> 
> One thing for sure, it's worth it because I find some great stuff that's just being tossed out.... during this one month every year. I just felt a little weird after that.
> 
> On one hand, I "get" where he was coming from, being that I would not want my pile of garbage to become a big messy heap, if I had neatly organized my recycling collection at the curb. But I never tear open anyone's bags, just take what is right on top. I never leave a mess either. Plus, the way I see it, is I am upcycling and avoiding sending more garbage to the land fill. That's where it would be headed anyhow. And it's for a school fund raiser!
> 
> Some people are happy and encourage the pickers to take their stuff. Some even offer to help you get it in your truck!
> 
> No worries though, I still found some great stuff today in other people's trash.... lol.
> 
> Will post pix tomorrow.....


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Bethany and MatrixMom--- I was just feeling sheepish and wanted to leave. You could tell he was a mean spirited person so nothing I said would have mattered. 

This morning, I locked myself out of my truck while searching for props!!!! Sheesh! But I met a MUCH nicer neighbor lady who saw my plight and called AAA for me. Really she was so super kind! I am sending her a thank you note in the mail for her help. As far as pickings: This weekend is being written off now. Will try again next weekend!


----------



## im the goddess

printersdevil said:


> im the goddess, that sound like a good deal. We don't have a Costco, but I know there are some in the Dallas area.


 If you want one, let me know, and I will pick one up for you and ship it.



3pinkpoodles said:


> Well I guess this was bound to happen sooner or later. Headed out again this morning to search for items I can use in the haunted house at the school.... You know the city wide recycling program I mentioned before..... Well, I got yelled at today by a home owner who did not want me taking his trash! LOL I had not even actually "taken" anything at all, I was just glancing at his pile of garbage.....Jeez, I felt like I was some derelict or something. He said "Go on, get out of here...." to me and shooed me away  Said he would call the cops (He would have had to call the cops on like 20 other people who were out driving around and looking for goodies too)...
> 
> One thing for sure, it's worth it because I find some great stuff that's just being tossed out.... during this one month every year. I just felt a little weird after that.
> 
> On one hand, I "get" where he was coming from, being that I would not want my pile of garbage to become a big messy heap, if I had neatly organized my recycling collection at the curb. But I never tear open anyone's bags, just take what is right on top. I never leave a mess either. Plus, the way I see it, is I am upcycling and avoiding sending more garbage to the land fill. That's where it would be headed anyhow. And it's for a school fund raiser!
> 
> Some people are happy and encourage the pickers to take their stuff. Some even offer to help you get it in your truck!
> 
> No worries though, I still found some great stuff today in other people's trash.... lol.
> 
> Will post pix tomorrow.....





3pinkpoodles said:


> Bethany and MatrixMom--- I was just feeling sheepish and wanted to leave. You could tell he was a mean spirited person so nothing I said would have mattered.
> 
> This morning, I locked myself out of my truck while searching for props!!!! Sheesh! But I met a MUCH nicer neighbor lady who saw my plight and called AAA for me. Really she was so super kind! I am sending her a thank you note in the mail for her help. As far as pickings: This weekend is being written off now. Will try again next weekend!


I would have felt that way too. I don't like confrontation. Sorry you had a rough time this weekend.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Here you can not go thur people's trash 
we infact only have garbage cans if you have other stuff u must take it to the dump it good will


----------



## Kelloween

speaking of trash picking..I got this from my sister's neighbor's trash today..It seems to have an arm missing, Im going to put it on a tombstone and put an old photo where the clock face is..of course it will be painted like cement also..It is over 2 feet tall!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cool clock 



Kelloween said:


> speaking of trash picking..I got this from my sister's neighbor's trash today..It seems to have an arm missing, Im going to put it on a tombstone and put an old photo where the clock face is..of course it will be painted like cement also..It is over 2 feet tall!
> 
> View attachment 194799


----------



## Kelloween

see, do something like this (photo shopped) but this is the idea and put it on a tall stone!
what ya'll think? May have to cover her breasts with moss or the neigbor kid will be out there looking her over..lol


----------



## mariem

Kelloween said:


> speaking of trash picking..I got this from my sister's neighbor's trash today..It seems to have an arm missing, Im going to put it on a tombstone and put an old photo where the clock face is..of course it will be painted like cement also..It is over 2 feet tall!
> 
> View attachment 194799


Love it. It will be great on a tombstone.


----------



## Bethany

Awesome Kelloween! Get so many ideas from this Forum! Too many!


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, that sucks. one time my niece in law and I found a nice toy box and it had toys in it. she wanted the box and I wanted the toys. we were on foot. we both picked up an end, and ended up running for it. the owners opened their door and let their yappy, heel biting wiener dog out. he chased us a ways. I hate those dogs. but we held on to that box.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh kelloween, that is an amazing find. it looks great silver with the picture. maybe you could stiffen some material, glue it over the breasts, and then paint it all silver. I love curb finds. amazing stuff that way. I'm always glad when people take my stuff. less stuff filling up a dump area.


----------



## Kelloween

hallorenescene said:


> oh my gosh kelloween, that is an amazing find. it looks great silver with the picture. maybe you could stiffen some material, glue it over the breasts, and then paint it all silver. I love curb finds. amazing stuff that way. I'm always glad when people take my stuff. less stuff filling up a dump area.


oh, thats a great idea Hallo! I can just wrap it around her and when I paint it and stuff it will get hard and look like it belongs there!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Love the clock and ideas!!!*


----------



## im the goddess

Kelloween said:


> speaking of trash picking..I got this from my sister's neighbor's trash today..It seems to have an arm missing, Im going to put it on a tombstone and put an old photo where the clock face is..of course it will be painted like cement also..It is over 2 feet tall!
> 
> View attachment 194799


What a great find, and and a really cool idea you have for it. 


hallorenescene said:


> 3pinkpoodles, that sucks. one time my niece in law and I found a nice toy box and it had toys in it. she wanted the box and I wanted the toys. we were on foot. we both picked up an end, and ended up running for it. the owners opened their door and let their yappy, heel biting wiener dog out. he chased us a ways. I hate those dogs. but we held on to that box.


I had quite the visual reading this of two women running down the street with a toy box with a wiener dog hot on your heals. Too funny.


----------



## offmymeds

PIB, love the crown, and yes that is great pirate treasure
That clock thing is going to look awesome for a stone Kelloween
Don't worry about people like that 3pp......I would have had the urge to just kick the crap out of his pile of trash though, just for grins 
That is a scream, Hallo!! 
I also have 3 massagers. I finally made a man holding his head and rocking, like he is screaming. It's very cheesy and sad...( I cant 
even show it) 

Ok, found a few things this weekend. 
This heart thing. put some batteries in it and it works great. has the sounds of the heart beating, reg and A Fib. I love it!! 







and this??? 
I'm sure of you who have little girls know what it originally was or what was in it. it's heart shaped and domed out, it has changing lights inside and don't know if you can see the thing in the middle but you can attach something to it and moves up and down! 
Cant wait to give this thing a make over.







any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kelloween

offmymeds said:


> PIB, love the crown, and yes that is great pirate treasure
> That clock thing is going to look awesome for a stone Kelloween
> Don't worry about people like that 3pp......I would have had the urge to just kick the crap out of his pile of trash though, just for grins
> That is a scream, Hallo!!
> I also have 3 massagers. I finally made a man holding his head and rocking, like he is screaming. It's very cheesy and sad...( I cant
> even show it)
> 
> Ok, found a few things this weekend.
> This heart thing. put some batteries in it and it works great. has the sounds of the heart beating, reg and A Fib. I love it!!
> View attachment 194836
> 
> and this???
> I'm sure of you who have little girls know what it originally was or what was in it. it's heart shaped and domed out, it has changing lights inside and don't know if you can see the thing in the middle but you can attach something to it and moves up and down!
> Cant wait to give this thing a make over.
> View attachment 194837
> 
> any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


awesome! I would get rid of the pink bow and the pink back..can you paint over the back? maybe put a head in it?? (not a real one) lol or even make it like an aquarium with a big piranha ..that heart thing is great too!


----------



## offmymeds

oh yes, for sure getting rid of the pink stuff on it, may have glue something over that bow. Tried to pop it off, it wouldn't budge.


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

My finds over the last few weeks (finally got around to taking pictures!) -

From Mission Thrift, this wonderful leather-ish (not sure it's real leather, but doubt it) trunk. The clasp was broken so it was only $9. It's the perfect size for my vampire slayer kit (my antique wooden hammer fits wonderfully)









From Lowe's, we're stocking up on these tiki torch cannisters to place in the cemetery in places the kidlets won't travel. Love the blue fire. Lasts about 3.5-4 hours









These lovely finds from an estate sale. Got everything for under $20!! And yes, the candelabra and vase/urn are sterling.









And my find for the day at our local Goodwill. For only $5, this wonderful doll-sized cradle. I'm thinking a mobile of shrunken heads would be lovely, don't you?


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks for the offer to pick up a mortar and pestle for me. I have one that I bought not too long ago, so I am good. That is a good buy though!

Kelloween, that photoshop'd image of the makeover for the gravestone is great. It is going to look fantastic.


----------



## RCIAG

Kelloween I am in LOVE with your avatar kitty! She's purty! 

offmymeds, alien baby or a devil baby for the horrid pink egg?


----------



## printersdevil

Elaina, that trunk is perfect for a Vampire Killer's Kit! Awesome.

I love the silver items, too. You are on your way to a fantastic vampire display.

I also LOVE the crystal ball. Fantastic find.


----------



## printersdevil

Delete triple post


----------



## printersdevil

Elaina, that trunk is perfect for a Vampire Killer's Kit! Awesome.

I love the silver items, too. You are on your way to a fantastic vampire display.

I also LOVE the crystal ball. Fantastic find. Check your PMs. I just sent you one. Make sure that you sign up for the Pay It Forward thread with your likes.


Off my meds, that heart is awesome. Great find!


----------



## printersdevil

Not sure how I triple posted. SORRY!


----------



## Joven76

*Planning on doing a corpse bride display this year and was able to get this from my local freecycle.







*


----------



## Jules17

Joven - Great dress for your corpse bride! She'll look lovely! 

Love the urn and candelabra Elaina!


----------



## hallorenescene

offmymeds, blue frog will be seething over that heart. it is awesome. and I would leave the pink bow and background, splash it with blood. then set a headless form on the bottom, and have a head with hands attached going up and down. or a spider web with a fly and a spider going up and down. or a table with a chair and a gypsy sitting in it, and her arm going up and down with tarot cards. 
elaina, nice finds. that trunk will be a perfect vampire kit.
joven, that is a beautiful bride gown


----------



## BlueFrog

*offmymeds* I... I.... I... :clutches at real chest and keels over from the sheer awesomeness:

*Elaina M Roberts* if that urn and candlestick are truly sterling, then they are worth much, much too much to be safely placed in a public haunt setting. And as the queen of silverplate, I salute you!


----------



## printersdevil

Joven, love the dress. It will be fantastic for the bride


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

Everyone (as I missed the names, sorry!), that trunk was the best thing ever! I almost didn't buy it due to the broken clasp but thank goodness my kid was there to smack me upside my head and make me get it.

Printersdevil, that's my second crystal ball, but for $1.50, I couldn't turn it down! My gypsy tent will just have a collection of crystal balls (one for every occasion?) because I'm getting them whenever I find them for such good prices.

BlueFrog, the auction company that was running the estate sale claimed they were sterling, so I'm taking their word for it. The way they run it was the auction was Friday with a yard sale type of situation on Saturday with everything half of sticker price. The urn was originally $20, so I paid $10 while the candelabra was $15, so I got it for $7.50. I'm resisting the urge to polish them (too many years working in a jewelry store with a bridal registry), but they look too cool as-is to do that. I may bring the urn in at night, but the tent the candelabra will be in is a heavy canvas bedouin deal from Pakistan. I'm not sure folks want to try to figure out how it unlaces just to make off with a candelabra lol


----------



## Kelloween

RCIAG said:


> Kelloween I am in LOVE with your avatar kitty! She's purty!
> 
> offmymeds, alien baby or a devil baby for the horrid pink egg?



She is my renegade..her mother and brother and 4 sisters don't like her for some reason..so she runs away every other day!! Once she was missing for 3 days and I was all upset, but she showed up! (she also bites if you look at her wrong, shes a mess!)
she has an "M" on her forehead..lol


----------



## hallorenescene

kelloween, she is precious. that m marking is very pretty. I love my cat. I am gone a lot because of work. when I was leaving today, he wrapped himself around my leg like he was trying to hold me back. it was sad and very touching. right now he is laying in bed with me on his back sound asleep. they are such great company.


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff everyone!! 
I absolutely love the wedding dress. Since my daughter has no interest in wearing or making over mine, one of my skeletons will probably wear it some years. Def. will have one in it in 2016 for our 25th!


----------



## MummyOf5

Freecycle is awesome


----------



## offmymeds

Great ideas guys, Thanks!! 

love that crystal ball and that dress is beautiful. 

Pretty kitty, kelloween


----------



## RCIAG

She sounds like a typical tortoiseshell kitty! I think they're all like that,just a little fussy, prissy & bitey.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Kelloween- This is a beautiful piece! Lucky find  


Kelloween said:


> speaking of trash picking..I got this from my sister's neighbor's trash today..It seems to have an arm missing, Im going to put it on a tombstone and put an old photo where the clock face is..of course it will be painted like cement also..It is over 2 feet tall!
> 
> View attachment 194799


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

LOL I can just picture it!!! What can a weiner dog do, really? ha ha ha


hallorenescene said:


> 3pinkpoodles, that sucks. one time my niece in law and I found a nice toy box and it had toys in it. she wanted the box and I wanted the toys. we were on foot. we both picked up an end, and ended up running for it. the owners opened their door and let their yappy, heel biting wiener dog out. he chased us a ways. I hate those dogs. but we held on to that box.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Great finds! I need to find a crystal ball like that. Do you have a scene where you use babies for the cradle/ What's the overall plan for it?


Elaina M Roberts said:


> My finds over the last few weeks (finally got around to taking pictures!) -
> 
> From Mission Thrift, this wonderful leather-ish (not sure it's real leather, but doubt it) trunk. The clasp was broken so it was only $9. It's the perfect size for my vampire slayer kit (my antique wooden hammer fits wonderfully)
> 
> View attachment 194860
> 
> 
> From Lowe's, we're stocking up on these tiki torch cannisters to place in the cemetery in places the kidlets won't travel. Love the blue fire. Lasts about 3.5-4 hours
> 
> View attachment 194861
> 
> 
> These lovely finds from an estate sale. Got everything for under $20!! And yes, the candelabra and vase/urn are sterling.
> 
> View attachment 194862
> 
> 
> And my find for the day at our local Goodwill. For only $5, this wonderful doll-sized cradle. I'm thinking a mobile of shrunken heads would be lovely, don't you?
> 
> View attachment 194863


----------



## Kelloween

RCIAG said:


> She sounds like a typical tortoiseshell kitty! I think they're all like that,just a little fussy, prissy & bitey.


well, you can imagine..we have 3 of them..and they do have such odd personalities, almost like they think they are better than the 4 solid black ones, you nailed the description perfect!


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

3pinkpoodles said:


> Great finds! I need to find a crystal ball like that. Do you have a scene where you use babies for the cradle/ What's the overall plan for it?


I found my first crystal ball at a thrift store for about the same price. It used to hold water and a rose from the 70s or 80s. I remember someone in my family either having one, wanting one, or buying them for others. It came on a wonderful metal base that was just awesome.

The cradle is tentatively scheduled for the cemetery. I'm still not 100% certain what it will be used for, but it was such a great deal, I had to get it.



RCIAG said:


> She sounds like a typical tortoiseshell kitty! I think they're all like that,just a little fussy, prissy & bitey.


Kinda like this guy?


----------



## printersdevil

3PinkPoodles, you can also use metal stands for candles or such and a round glass globe. I have several like that. I usually wrap a scarf around them, but after seeing all the ones on here with fringe, I m going to add that to one.

I also have one of the crystal balls that used to have a red rose in it. I just removed the rose.

You definitely need one to go with that fantastic costume. Did they have any more of them?


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

Amazon sells acrylic light globes for a decent price in several sizes with different width neck holes. I was going to go that route until I found the first glass globe.

This one is 8", clear, and has an extruded neck opening. It'd be around $20 after shipping unless you have prime.

This one is 4" but has no opening at all, it's a solid sphere, It's also the cheapest at $6

And finally, this one is similar to the first, but instead of an extruded neck, its opening is flush with the sphere. It's 8" and still around $20 after shipping.

Granted, none of these are as cheap as a thrift store/yard sale find, but if you find yourself in a pinch, maybe these will help


----------



## Bethany

You can get the globes cheaper at the Home Improvement stores than online. I've bought all mine at thrift stores or flea markets. When I see them, I buy them.  Same goes for what will work for stands & fringe. need to remember to use my Joann's coupons for buying Fringe!!!


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

Bethany said:


> You can get the globes cheaper at the Home Improvement stores than online. I've bought all mine at thrift stores or flea markets. When I see them, I buy them.  Same goes for what will work for stands & fringe. need to remember to use my Joann's coupons for buying Fringe!!!



All we can find in our area is frosted. Zero clear, which is why I went searching for them online. Even the Habitat Resale store only had frosted globes  Definitely try a hardware store and stalk...er shop thrift stores often


----------



## Bethany

I'm ok with the frosted globes. Add a color changing battery operated light or even a push light, silhouettes on the inside or webs or fiber fill. Unless you want to put a Picture in the globe.  Then the frosted won't work. LOL














I've also done some for others using the plastic 2 piece fillable ornaments. Painted the insides with glow in the dark paint so they glow under black light or after exposed to light.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I love the fringed globe.


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

That frosted is nice! hmm... hubby would kill me if I bought yet another crystal ball. Maybe. Probably.


----------



## NOWHINING

that is what I thought too.



Bethany said:


> Well... he did put it out to the curb, so my understanding is it's fair game.


----------



## NOWHINING

that is a wonderful wedding dress!



Joven76 said:


> *Planning on doing a corpse bride display this year and was able to get this from my local freecycle.
> 
> View attachment 194871
> *


----------



## Bethany

Thanks Hallorenescene! I put fringe on all the ones I've done. That one is the only one I have and I've done 4! LOL



















these were all reaper gifts. They are glow in the dark painted inside the globes.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice crystal balls, Bethany.


----------



## Bethany

Thank you printersdevil.


----------



## printersdevil

I bought three small pretty bottles yesterday for only 50 cents each. Two are purple colored and one is green. The lady wrapped on in a plastic sack and evidently put a second one at the end of the same sack and then all three in the same sack. When I got home one of the purple ones was broken. So sad.

I also bought a large ball that is probably a Christmas bulb. It is clear plastic, but has had shimming paint dribbled inside. It looks like a witch's ball. So cool. It was also 50 cents!!


----------



## Dementedone

Hey guys, I have missed you all. Hope to get back at my haunt building this weekend. Spent last weekend with my mom. She is doing much better and the doctor will tell her tomorrow when he will do the surgery to remove the pins from her leg. 

While I was there, I did visit a few thrift stores before I lost my wallet! I got it back, but my $100 I was saving for a special occasion and some other things were missing. Not any of my credit cards, but my pistol license and a few other things. I have been watching my accounts, and have seen no activity. I hate that people are so dishonest. I would never think of going through someone's wallet if I found it. Well, they will get theirs later, I suppose.

I did have some good luck at the thrift stores. I got a set of lighted drums that are multicolored. I will probably use them as a filler in the yard. Any ideas are welcome. I also got some other sets of lights. Multicolored and clear. I got 5 pink flood light bulbs for .99 each. Those are so expensive. What a great find! I got a wig, and some sets of icicle light covers. Don't know what I will use them for, but they were like 50 cents for a dozen sets. 

The biggest find is four three foot masks I have been watching at Party City for weeks. They never went on sale there after Mardi Gras. I found them at a store there for $3 a piece. She gave two of them (which are clown faces) for $1 each because they are cracked. I was so excited! 

I'll post some pics when I find my camera.


----------



## Dementedone

printersdevil - Great finds. Sorry your bottle broke. At least it was not expensive.


----------



## Bethany

Dementedone, hope your mom has a speedy recovery. Sucks about your wallet. I'd only look inside to find contact information. Sounds like you got some great deals. 

Printersdevil, Boo about the bottle. I always tell them I don't need bags. I just lay them in my car. The plastic bags don't do much for cushioning glass.


----------



## hallorenescene

berthany, you got some more cool crystal balls.
demented, that is to bad about your wallet. and hope your mom mends fast.
printersdevil, that is to bad a bottle broke.


----------



## NOWHINING

I brought a bunny to paint for a gift. Does that count?


----------



## printersdevil

Dementedone, I hope your mom continues to get better. That's tough about your wallet. People can be so dishonest. 

Thanks everyone. I am feeling spoiled.


----------



## scareme

Dementedone, I hope your Mom is feeling better. It sounds like you got a great deal at Party City, The one near me never has deals either. I've never thought about visiting them in cities I travel to. 

Bethany, Love the crystal balls, and the way you embellish them. 

Nowhining, Will your bunny have fangs? 

I went to a thrift store I haven't been to in a while. They had a great stock of dolls from 20 cents to .75. I don't like to pay over $1 for a doll. I also talked to the manager, and he's going to let me put a box in the back room where they'll throw the dolls they can't sell, like shaved heads or markered on, and doll parts. I'll have my number on the box and they'll call me when it's full. 

My score


----------



## Jules17

Picked up this great framed pic of Frida Kahlo. Will probably repaint the frame but it will go great with my DoD display.


----------



## Bethany

Our thift stores seldom have dolls if they do they want too much for them.
Cool Frame Jules17


----------



## printersdevil

Who is the woman in the photo, Jules. She looks so regal. 

Wow, that is a lot of dolls.


----------



## im the goddess

Jules, I like the frame the way it is.


----------



## hallorenescene

scareme, looks good, and looks like work.
jules, who is frida? pretty frame and picture.


----------



## NOWHINING

I have not been able to figure out how to put teeth on it. :/


scareme said:


> Dementedone, I hope your Mom is feeling better. It sounds like you got a great deal at Party City, The one near me never has deals either. I've never thought about visiting them in cities I travel to.
> 
> Bethany, Love the crystal balls, and the way you embellish them.
> 
> Nowhining, Will your bunny have fangs?
> 
> I went to a thrift store I haven't been to in a while. They had a great stock of dolls from 20 cents to .75. I don't like to pay over $1 for a doll. I also talked to the manager, and he's going to let me put a box in the back room where they'll throw the dolls they can't sell, like shaved heads or markered on, and doll parts. I'll have my number on the box and they'll call me when it's full.
> 
> My score


----------



## Jules17

printersdevil said:


> Who is the woman in the photo, Jules. She looks so regal.
> 
> Wow, that is a lot of dolls.


The woman in the pic is Frida Kahlo who was a Mexican painter in the early to mid 1900s and she is frequently associated with a lot of Dia de los Muertos folk art. I was surprised to find this framed pic of her at the thrift store!


----------



## Bethany

Nowhining, haven't seen your bunny, but I plan to do a teddy bear & give him teeth. I plan to cut the mouth area & hot glue in the teeth.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found a martini glass lamp (May become a Shock-tale Hour lamp) and some type of light box which will be turned into a "Dark Rock Cafe" sign for the garage.


----------



## Bethany

Stringy Jack that martini glass light would look great on my bar. 

Super finds!


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, those are nice finds.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks guys.


----------



## Saki.Girl

only got this cool wood carved mushroom cork this weekend.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh saki, that is a cool cork


----------



## NOWHINING

the cork is cool and I have never seen that before.


----------



## lizzyborden

Wow! Great finds everyone.  Flea market opened this weekend and didn't find anything.  I forgot a blacklight for my skull display and found a beat up one for $10 but passed on it. Checked at Walmart yesterday and can get a new one for $11, so glad I didn't bite on it. I did score a free aquarium (probably 50 gal.) and stand. A friend of ours has been trying to sell it for over a year and she probably could have if she'd cleaned it up a little. She wanted it gone so we loaded it up. It's complete with filters, light, decorations and everything. It's stored in the garage for now.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lizy what plans you have for fish tank going to use it as a tank or maybe build a graveyard tariamin in it ?


----------



## lizzyborden

Probably fish. Though if I could get enough mannequin heads to fill it up, that would be pretty cool too. I have a ten gallon tank I've been thinking of making a miniature cemetery in.


----------



## Bethany

You all have to stop!! Too many ideas I want to copy!! 
I am filling a jar with "Barbie" heads


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

Went on the hunt for some Dollar Tree Tarot Cards and stopped by one of my favorite thrift stores. Found one awesome column (ignore the grass, it's been pouring rain so it's taking over before we can get it cut! lol)...








And one awesome...something. I have no idea what this is, but it was cool! It's metal but not too heavy and around 10-12 inches tall. There's no hook for a clapper so it's not a bell, nothing to hold a candle (I thought it might be a sconce). It does unscrew into two pieces at the narrowest part and it looks like something might have screwed into the smaller end. I have no idea what I'm doing with it, but I liked it!


----------



## Dementedone

Bethany said:


> You all have to stop!! Too many ideas I want to copy!!
> I am filling a jar with "Barbie" heads


Bethany - I want a Barbie head jar!! How fun and morbid (dare I say Demented?) LOL

Elaina - Those are so cool. Great finds.


----------



## hallorenescene

elaina, I love your column. I don't know what the other item is either, but it is very pretty.


----------



## Bethany

Elaina M Roberts said:


> Went on the hunt for some Dollar Tree Tarot Cards and stopped by one of my favorite thrift stores. Found one awesome column (ignore the grass, it's been pouring rain so it's taking over before we can get it cut! lol)...
> View attachment 195425
> 
> 
> And one awesome...something. I have no idea what this is, but it was cool! It's metal but not too heavy and around 10-12 inches tall. There's no hook for a clapper so it's not a bell, nothing to hold a candle (I thought it might be a sconce). It does unscrew into two pieces at the narrowest part and it looks like something might have screwed into the smaller end. I have no idea what I'm doing with it, but I liked it!
> View attachment 195426


Well, if there is a hole in the bottom? (Small end) perhaps you can get a sturdy wire and drive it into the ground and put that over the wire, rod, whatever. FIll it with skull or something 



Dementedone said:


> Bethany - I want a Barbie head jar!! How fun and morbid (dare I say Demented?) LOL
> 
> Elaina - Those are so cool. Great finds.


I should have a Full jar in a few weeks. Going to be taking off a few more barbie heads when making Fiji mermaids.


----------



## Dementedone

We had flea market weekend here too. Should have gone to all of them instead of to the lake. Our boat is acting up and needs a new carburetor. Boo. 

I did get a crazy necktie, 4 pink flamingos that I will paint black or grey with skelly bones, some more candy canes (light up and just plastic ones), a giant bow that offmymeds had suggested for my corpse, and some multi lights. Also, I found some more chains in my own shed, as well as a random can of spray paint that I didn't know was there. I guess finds in your own house are still finds, right? haha.


----------



## Bethany

Dementedone said:


> We had flea market weekend here too. Should have gone to all of them instead of to the lake. Our boat is acting up and needs a new carburetor. Boo.
> 
> I did get a crazy necktie, 4 pink flamingos that I will paint black or grey with skelly bones, some more candy canes (light up and just plastic ones), a giant bow that offmymeds had suggested for my corpse, and some multi lights. Also, I found some more chains in my own shed, as well as a random can of spray paint that I didn't know was there. I guess finds in your own house are still finds, right? haha.


Certainly!! I find stuff I forgot I bought all the time.


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

Bethany said:


> Well, if there is a hole in the bottom? (Small end) perhaps you can get a sturdy wire and drive it into the ground and put that over the wire, rod, whatever. FIll it with skull or something


I think something was there, looks like the threaded rod either goes all the way through and got shorn off, or something broke off inside. I'll fiddle with it tomorrow. I may see about making a tabletop holder for it and putting dry ice or something in it so it smokes 



Dementedone said:


> Elaina - Those are so cool. Great finds.


Thanks! I thought I had a perfect cherub to go on top of the column but....alas, her base is square (and too big). The other I have is too small lol Will have to keep an eye out for a nice topper.



hallorenescene said:


> elaina, I love your column. I don't know what the other item is either, but it is very pretty.


I stared at the column trying to decide if I wanted it or not. It was $20 which is more than I usually pay for *anything* at a thrift store. Because I'm cheap.  But I knew if I didn't get it, I'd kick myself so, it went home with me. Now to search for a topper!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Yesterday a business/neighbor of mine called and informed me that another business was giving away the 4 year old flooring they had tore out. It was a pile of 1/4 " boards with a varnished side (up) with white foam padding attached under neath .
I walked away. Too much bother, too flimsy, and removing that foam padding could have been quite a job for such questionable returns?
It is finally nice weather and I have so much to do here! So many leaves to rake and move. Tomorrow , weather permitting, I may be doing some painting outside!
In this state you can't buy oil-based paints anymore (But they work So Good on Metal!) Nope. Can't buy them... unless you buy "Tractor Paint!"
There are several "Reds" a few "Yellows" Oranges" Safety paint, in bright colors. I pressure washed several items in front of the house yesterday that really need re-painting:The 1949 Hudson "Yellow-Streak" Cab, Mr. Tuxedo's Tank (War Memorial), the "POE"-Lease car (Ravens Grin Inn, you know!) AND last but never "Least", the huge steel skull ! We might be changing it from faded flat Yellow to... Safety bright blue! (Other colors for high-lights of course!)
Maybe we should camo him? Then he could sneak up on others so much better!


----------



## Bethany

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Yesterday a business/neighbor of mine called and informed me that another business was giving away the 4 year old flooring they had tore out. It was a pile of 1/4 " boards with a varnished side (up) with white foam padding attached under neath .
> I walked away. Too much bother, too flimsy, and removing that foam padding could have been quite a job for such questionable returns?
> It is finally nice weather and I have so much to do here! So many leaves to rake and move. Tomorrow , weather permitting, I may be doing some painting outside!
> In this state you can't buy oil-based paints anymore (But they work So Good on Metal!) Nope. Can't buy them... unless you buy "Tractor Paint!"
> There are several "Reds" a few "Yellows" Oranges" Safety paint, in bright colors. I pressure washed several items in front of the house yesterday that really need re-painting:The 1949 Hudson "Yellow-Streak" Cab, Mr. Tuxedo's Tank (War Memorial), the "POE"-Lease car (Ravens Grin Inn, you know!) AND last but never "Least", the huge steel skull ! We might be changing it from faded flat Yellow to... Safety bright blue! (Other colors for high-lights of course!)
> Maybe we should camo him? Then he could sneak up on others so much better!


They must have sent all the oil based paint to FL. That seemed to be all Rural King had.


----------



## dawnski

I used a tank to house our Thing, a sound activated hand. With a 50 gallon tank, you could make some kind of containment unit for a demon doll or something like that. I would adhere an official plaque with the history of the doll. Add some mood lighting--that would look awesome! Or create a zombie torso with a decent mask, submerge in yellow or green water with some submersible lights. Dang, too many ideas--I've got to snag myself a big tank.


----------



## Saki.Girl

elaina, I love your column and love the metal thing to what ever it is


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

Saki.Girl said:


> elaina, I love your column and love the metal thing to what ever it is


 I tried to wear it as a hat (how'd that work out? not so good...) but it's a bit small. Still toying with ideas but it was too pretty to leave behind.


----------



## printersdevil

Hmmm... I have an empty 10 gallon tank that used to be home to hermit crabs. It has a wire screen top. I also have an old green monster hand that moves with bateries. The green is peeling off and I almost threw it away. Wonder if I can paint it flesh color and have a Thing display. Great idea. I am going to steal uh borrow this one, I think.

Thanks!

I am looking for a razor for you. I wasn't really sure what to look for and my husband showed me his grandfathers---then threatened me to not make it into a prop! Found one for $25---ouch. Will keep looking. Opps, the razor comment is for elaina. I read the info about the aquarium and then Elaina's and just responded together with no name. Sorry.


----------



## Bethany

GREAT Idea for the aquarium. I wonder how hubby will feel when I pick up a big aquarium................


----------



## moony_1

Elaina M Roberts said:


> Went on the hunt for some Dollar Tree Tarot Cards and stopped by one of my favorite thrift stores. Found one awesome column (ignore the grass, it's been pouring rain so it's taking over before we can get it cut! lol)...
> View attachment 195425
> 
> 
> And one awesome...something. I have no idea what this is, but it was cool! It's metal but not too heavy and around 10-12 inches tall. There's no hook for a clapper so it's not a bell, nothing to hold a candle (I thought it might be a sconce). It does unscrew into two pieces at the narrowest part and it looks like something might have screwed into the smaller end. I have no idea what I'm doing with it, but I liked it!
> View attachment 195426


could the bell-like thing be a large, old candle snuffer perhaps? they are used to snuff out a candle without having to blow. maybe for a large three wick candle or something? regardless, it's beautiful!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Got this lamp for $10. Think it will become something for the lab. 
Almost left it but M had me go back. Glad bc I would have regretted not getting it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up these today all for 5.00


----------



## Bethany

MC HauntDreams said:


> Got this lamp for $10. Think it will become something for the lab.
> Almost left it but M had me go back. Glad bc I would have regretted not getting it.


OH A few ping pong balls eyeballs cut with X to fit over those lights would look great in the lab!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

that is one wild looking lamp dig it


----------



## Paint It Black

Great lamp, McHaunt. Perfect for a lab, and not a bad price.
Good haul for $5 Saki.


----------



## doto

Like Bethany Said....

I picture green and purple tentacles with eyeballs over the bulbs. 



MC HauntDreams said:


> Got this lamp for $10. Think it will become something for the lab.
> Almost left it but M had me go back. Glad bc I would have regretted not getting it.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Got this pedestal for $5. 3 ft tall and not too heavy, not too light. Perfect for graveyard.








Then on way home found all these freebies. Bottom of styrofoam cooler (as you can see I already have it stone carved to serve as a base in graveyard), end table (May not seem Halloweenish but it's now in pieces for parts for at least 3 projects), and this creepy old FOLDING rocking chair that I can wait to sit a skellie in. And double yay for the folding part!!! All the better to store it.


----------



## MummyOf5

Very NICE!


----------



## scareme

You have some great finds there. The pedestal is beautiful.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I really like all your finds MC HD


----------



## Bethany

great finds mcHauntDreams! Like the carving you did on the cooler!! I've got several of those in different sizes!


----------



## im the goddess

Nice finds everyone. Love both columns.


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnski, I like your tank housing. hmmmm, I have a hand and a tank. 
I also have a tank I'm going to put 3 brains in with water for a game. it will be like the duck pond concept where there is a number on the bottom of each. Pick A Brain. each number wins a different prize.
mc haunt, cool tree. very different. and lucky finds on the rest.
saki, cool items. I see potion bottles a brewing.
Bethany, that is a brilliant idea on those ping pong balls.


----------



## NOWHINING

tomorrow is the first opening of the flea market and I am kicking myself because I am toooo poor for this crap. I am really annyoed I cant go shopping and dream up a plan. GRRRR


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry you can't go shopping no whining. I'm pretty much in the same boat.
well, I went to good will and got 4 cool items.
I got this black witches dress with silver trim, and a matching hat. $3.75.

and I got this burlap scream costume for $3.75. my grandson said he never saw a take on the scream costume like this. he said it was creepy scary, but cool at the same time. it has a robe, gloves, and the mask


----------



## printersdevil

Cool witch dress


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks printersdevil.
and here is a circus craft I picked up for $2.00. I can't wait to finish the craft I am doing so I can start this one.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallorene, I love the scarecrow scream costume. Also, the witch costume. Great finds for this time of year!


----------



## printersdevil

I guess you were posting when I did earlier. I didn't see the Scream one until now. Nice score!

Our GW never puts Halloween stuff out this time of year. You are lucky.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

MC HAUNT: Loving that lamp so much!!!! Very good for your lab, I agree.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks pib and printer. our goodwill leaves an area for Halloween and xmas all year round. otherwise they get overwhelmed in stored merchandise. mostly when I go, they have the same stuff. so I usually pick here and there. maybe one or two items at a time. 
so a co worker is having a garage sale. she told me since her kids are big, she doesn't decorate much anymore. she said she has lots of Halloween. I said I would for sure come to it. she laughed and said I have never missed any of her garage sales. well, I did not know that.


----------



## matrixmom

Yard sale today : $10.50 
I couldnt belieive it for my pirate theme!


----------



## Bethany

Great finds everyone! Seems to be a great time for costumes!


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix, that is an exquisite costume. nice price


----------



## Joven76

*Well, my garage saleing yesterday was a flop, but I was able to pick this wooden music stand off Freecycle today. A piece was broken off, so I am glueing it back as you can see in the pic. My wife makes witches books, so we'll "pimp" this out and make it a book stand.*


----------



## printersdevil

Cool stand for a witch spell book!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Joven76 said:


> *Well, my garage saleing yesterday was a flop, but I was able to pick this wooden music stand off Freecycle today. A piece was broken off, so I am glueing it back as you can see in the pic. My wife makes witches books, so we'll "pimp" this out and make it a book stand.*
> 
> View attachment 195672


cool looking stand


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Palm meet Forehead, Forehead meet Palm. Music stands as witches spell book stand... Should have thought about that *before* I got rid of extra ones.


----------



## printersdevil

MC HauntDreams, I would never have thought of that either. What a great idea though.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

JOvan, MCHAUNT, Printer: Me too! Who would have ever thought? I bet if you used a standard balck music stand, the spell book could even appear to be "floating"!!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

That is an unusual looking stand. Is the top even original? Not that it would matter...Just wondering.


----------



## BlueFrog

What an interesting stand. I like it.
___________________________

I was whiny today because I wasn't feeling well enough to attend a really great flea market. I did end up making it to a couple of GWs that were holding 20% off sales. I wound up with a few small treasures: some artificial mushrooms, a couple of particularly nice artificial orchids, a probably-over-priced-but-I-bought-it-anyway roll of monofilament line, two ginormous artificial grape clusters, and a marriage cup identical to this one. Total for everything was under $15.


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> What an interesting stand. I like it.
> ___________________________
> 
> I was whiny today because I wasn't feeling well enough to attend a really great flea market. I did end up making it to a couple of GWs that were holding 20% off sales. I wound up with a few small treasures: some artificial mushrooms, a couple of particularly nice artificial orchids, a probably-over-priced-but-I-bought-it-anyway roll of monofilament line, two ginormous artificial grape clusters, and a marriage cup identical to this one. Total for everything was under $15.


Nice cup!! Great price for all your treasures! I will need to buy silver for our 2016 Halloween Party - we'll be celebrating our 25th that year. OH & our party will be on the 29th of October, Just 4 days before our Anniversary!!


----------



## matrixmom

Cool costumes hallo! What a deal....


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Great looking pirate suit!


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in a Goodwill today and got inspired to pick up one of those framed cat pet doors for $3. This one has a clear flap. All I could think was what a great pathway for a snake to come out. Suppose a big rat would work too. Or a hand reaching out thru the hole.... Hoping I can use a reindeer-arm-type of motor to push it thru the door and pull it back in.


----------



## hallorenescene

jovan, I never would have known that was a music stand. it will work perfect for a book stand.
Bethany, I'd never seen a wedding cup before. that is very pretty.
thanks matrix mom


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Found these for $2 total. The tank will hold something horrible in the lab.








These were freebies. Horse for my version of a HH tombstone, metal rack will be lab equipment, lamp will become cage base, belt for leather hinges (inspired here in the Forum), and a frame to put into a tombstone.


----------



## Paint It Black

I like your vision, McHaunt, especially for using free and close-to-free items.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds i love the freee items


----------



## hallorenescene

mchaunt, I am impressed how you visualize items. that lamp base for a bird cage is awesome. yeah, I like that concept a lot. you got some good items and some sweet ideas.


----------



## offmymeds

Good stuff Mchaunt! I have one of those tanks. 
Great idea for the birdcage


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

McHaunt- Great use of random things that would otherwise go to waste. I also just used an old film reel in my Frankie's lab scene- turned out great! I never thought to use a lam base as a bird cage stand- but clearly it's perfect for that!


----------



## Bethany

is that a film reel? looked like the insert for my pan for putting the egg poaching cups in...... Either way, great idea.
I'm going to do some gears out of foam or wood.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Remember this?








I gave it a makeover


----------



## Paint It Black

Looks a LOT better, 3PP.


----------



## Bethany

I concur!! Great makeover!!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks PIB and Bethany- I still feel it needs something MORE....


----------



## Bethany

Only to be sitting on top of the bottom of a styrofoam cooler that has been painted to look like stone!!!


----------



## mariem

Huge improvement. Well done. Great find.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Bethany, it's not a film reel. I think it held condiment things, it's larger than a egg poacher (I think.) 

3PP, I do have film reels though. A bunch. So if you could post a pic of what you did I would love to see. 
I like the remade heart very much and agree with Bethany- all it needs is a 'rocked' styrofoam base.


----------



## NOWHINING

I do have Town Yard Sale coming up right after my Birthday in May, I do plan to go shopping. I am hoping to go looking around. Who know what goodies I can find. (running my hands)


----------



## Bethany

Mchaunt, you posting it just got the wheels turning (pun intended  ) I see them a lot at thrift stores now I'll be picking them up!

The community yard sale is scheduled for our development in early May. I will be scoping out the neighborhood, but don't think I'll be selling until next spring. Want to do it after my first halloween here.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Half of at salvation army today have to see if I can find any treasure


----------



## MummyOf5

NOWHINING said:


> I do have Town Yard Sale coming up right after my Birthday in May, I do plan to go shopping. I am hoping to go looking around. Who know what goodies I can find. (running my hands)


I see your B-day is on the 2nd, mine is the 5th


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I have since added more texturing/paints to the actual film reel, but I like the way it looks with the green flashing back lighting.



MC HauntDreams said:


> Bethany, it's not a film reel. I think it held condiment things, it's larger than a egg poacher (I think.)
> 
> 3PP, I do have film reels though. A bunch. So if you could post a pic of what you did I would love to see.
> I like the remade heart very much and agree with Bethany- all it needs is a 'rocked' styrofoam base.


----------



## printersdevil

That looks great, 3pinkpoodles.


----------



## Bethany

Super 3PP! you're killing me! I won't have enough time to do all the stuff on my list!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok found some finds today whoot 

picked up these lights and candle holders olng with candle holder tumb stone 









got this blow up just cause i thought it looked cool and i am sure i can find a place in a husnt for it 









these great chop sticks which i will trun into wands 









and this cool doll in her own wood case which will get a total day of the dead girl make over


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Awesome stuff Saki. Can't wait to see the doll.

3PP, that looks great. I will have to see about putting one or more of mine to use for sure.


----------



## printersdevil

Those chop sticks look awesome as is. What a great find.


----------



## Jules17

Great finds Saki!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks guys was very happy with the finds today


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks everyone! Great finds while you were all out and about.

Saki- That DOLL is creepy even without a makeover! Can't wait to see her after you've finished!


----------



## Dementedone

Saki.Girl said:


> thanks guys was very happy with the finds today


You should be happy Saki. Great finds.


----------



## Saki.Girl

been doing some brain storming for ideas for doll hehe


----------



## hallorenescene

3 pink poodles, I think that vase turned out pretty darn good. and I love your lab. the hand in the glass is a pretty nice touch.
saki, the chop sticks as wands is a cool idea. I love the doll. she is so sweet. makes me sad she will lose he charming demeanor.


----------



## hallorenescene

3 pink poodles, I think that turned out pretty darn good.


----------



## matrixmom

I need all of you to be my personal thrift shoppers. You Ladies (and guys) find awesome stuff. Do all of you go everyday? I wish I could!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

matrixmom said:


> I need all of you to be my personal thrift shoppers. You Ladies (and guys) find awesome stuff. Do all of you go everyday? I wish I could!!!


I wish I could go every day I go usualy once a week or sometimes every two weeks


----------



## Saki.Girl

Can not wait till my red Avon cap cod goodies get here to post pics


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> Can not wait till my red Avon cap cod goodies get here to post pics


I was thinking of taking pics of it all before I packaged it up.


----------



## Paint It Black

matrixmom said:


> I need all of you to be my personal thrift shoppers. You Ladies (and guys) find awesome stuff. Do all of you go everyday? I wish I could!!!


Most of the thrift stores around here have become so popular, and now think they are actually high-end boutiques or something with the prices they charge. And the gas prices here don't merit running around hit or miss to the various yard sales. So I have decided to try to wait until the big rummage sales start happening in the Spring - held as fundraisers for various high schools, scout troops, and churches. They generally have lots of stuff to choose from, and don't charge big prices. The other avenue is to attend estate sales - but some are more expensive than others, and you don't really know until you get there.

I am going to a big high school rummage sale this weekend, so let me know if there's something you want me to look out for.


----------



## matrixmom

alas, matey, what I need cant be shipped without taking out a second mortgage. Barrels!

Here too, the thrift shops and goodwill are getting crazy expensive too. I usually only go when they have 50% off sales. Otherwise I hit yard sales.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> I was thinking of taking pics of it all before I packaged it up.


you can post pics for me hehe


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Our neighborhood yard sale is this weekend! A great chance to hit dozens of yard sales in a couple hours' time. I will also be selling loads of stuff to make room for more important stuff. ha ha. Hubby jokes he is selling my Halloween props, 2 for 1. I'll kill him if he tries.


----------



## NOWHINING

So close together heheh. Do you know what you are getting?


MummyOf5 said:


> I see your B-day is on the 2nd, mine is the 5th


----------



## NOWHINING

I love the chop sticks!!! I is using dowel wood stick and hot glue to make wands. She got if off of Pinterest. We are making crafts to sell at the Mothman Festival come Sept.



Saki.Girl said:


> ok found some finds today whoot
> 
> picked up these lights and candle holders olng with candle holder tumb stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this blow up just cause i thought it looked cool and i am sure i can find a place in a husnt for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these great chop sticks which i will trun into wands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this cool doll in her own wood case which will get a total day of the dead girl make over


----------



## NOWHINING

Mom and I found large case where I will change it into makeup case to hold my Halloween makeup. I have not decided how I want to change the looks on it yet. only for $3.00. I will post pic when I get the chance and remember it too. LOL!


----------



## printersdevil

No whining, I bought some long wooden skewers in Walmart around the barbecue grills to use for wands. There were 100 in the package and only about $3. Thiat is probably cheaper than the dowel rods and they are already the right length. You could make a lot with that Pinterest idea and the hot glue. Would love to see some of your wands.


----------



## MummyOf5

NOWHINING said:


> So close together heheh. Do you know what you are getting?


Think I'm gonna plan a shopping trip to Home Depot to get more supplies for my cemetery fence, need more pvc pipe and some wood.


----------



## NOWHINING

I plan to take pictures and post them on SilverLady's (MOM) page when she get done. She has a few things going at the same time and I will tell her about that too. I think she got the ones that were like 12 for .97 cent.
She also have to make sure that she put side wand for me, spookyone and our kids that are Harry Potter Fans. LOL!



printersdevil said:


> No whining, I bought some long wooden skewers in Walmart around the barbecue grills to use for wands. There were 100 in the package and only about $3. Thiat is probably cheaper than the dowel rods and they are already the right length. You could make a lot with that Pinterest idea and the hot glue. Would love to see some of your wands.


----------



## NOWHINING

hubby is suppose to get me picture of Frankenstein and the bride bend over sharing a milkshake for our bedroom. Once I get a paycheck if ever, I think I am going for shoes!!



MummyOf5 said:


> Think I'm gonna plan a shopping trip to Home Depot to get more supplies for my cemetery fence, need more pvc pipe and some wood.


----------



## Bethany

I use chopsticks for wands. If you go to Chinese carry out places they're free. 
I'm about due for a trip to the Asian grocery store. Will pick up a few packs of chopsticks there among other things.


----------



## matrixmom

My hubby says he will have a garage sale when Im not home and sell all my halloween stuff. This is what nightmares are made of none of this Freddy Kreuger Stuff.



3pinkpoodles said:


> Our neighborhood yard sale is this weekend! A great chance to hit dozens of yard sales in a couple hours' time. I will also be selling loads of stuff to make room for more important stuff. ha ha. Hubby jokes he is selling my Halloween props, 2 for 1. I'll kill him if he tries.


----------



## NOWHINING

DANG! I would of just shoot him. hubby always says I have too much stuff, I claim I do not know what he is talking about. LOL!


matrixmom said:


> My hubby says he will have a garage sale when Im not home and sell all my halloween stuff. This is what nightmares are made of none of this Freddy Kreuger Stuff.


----------



## Dementedone

There is no such thing as 'too much' Halloween stuff. It seems to disappear when we aren't looking, so you have to get more to replace it. 

Here are some things I picked up in Knoxville. Since my mom has been in the rehab, I have actually been able to venture out and not stay around the house. We hit some new stores that I haven't been to before and got some great items. We also came across a 4 family yard sale with tons of finds. 

Short rundown:

2 sets of sheets and some odd sheets, stained and dirty. Perfect for backdrops. Got the whole pile for $5.
A ton of feather boas, don't know how many. Got them for free.
Huge bag of colored lights. Don't know how many sets. One set has a regulator that makes them run fast or slow like a marquee. Other sets are like new. All for $3. 
Rope light, new in box for $1.
2 other light sets for $1 each.
3 boxes of 100 clips that we can use for lights, decorations, or closing curtains, etc. All for $1.
3 leis for .25
That orange pom pom thing on Johnny's head for free. Isn't he a sexy beast?! LOL
The 12" candy canes, new in box. 10 for $1.
All that glue and 4 plastic table cloths for $5. 
The masks I talked about earlier. Got them on a previous trip. The 2 clown masks were $1 each. The gold ones were $3 each. 
Oh, and that mirror behind Johnny on the wall, side of the road for free. It is broken, but who cares. FREE


----------



## hallorenescene

demented one, lots of nice stuff. haha, what a sport hubby is.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds there. Looks like Johnny is really into this right now. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow you found some great finds d


----------



## Saki.Girl

my $2.00 find today


----------



## Jules17

Great score Saki!


----------



## matrixmom

Saki great find! love it!


----------



## hallorenescene

great score saki. and a decent price too.
they had city wide curb pick up day. I got a few things. here is one thing I got, a fuzzy band hat. a few years ago I got a band uniform. this is great. I'm thinking of making a nut cracker out of it, or one of those soldiers from the wizard of oz.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found a nice little lamp/light today...

Lamp








Base is a graveyard








Lighted


----------



## printersdevil

Saki. love the pirate skull!

Hallo, that band hat is a great find, especially since you already have the uniform!

Stringy that is an unusual light with the graveyard. Nice.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oh love the lamp very cool.


----------



## im the goddess

Great finds you guys.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a very cool lamp. stringy, I love the moon and witch. looks great all lit up.


----------



## Paint It Black

Some good finds at an estate sale today. A red "satin" curtain, tot bucket, fall stems, skull candelabra - eyes light up and candles flicker, and a parrot.










Also a gothic-looking arch for the garden and a pony for our western theme this year. I am planning to have a few of these at a hitching post. This is the 3rd I have found.










And some more frogs for the witches.


----------



## Saki.Girl

PIB I love the skull candelabra wicked find


----------



## moony_1

great finds, folks! I'm excited for this weekend because garage sale season starts much earlier in the season here than in our old city! And this place has much more history and some older folks around so there will be more available than just kids clothes and baby toys


----------



## offmymeds

Great finds PIB. Is that one of the dirty talking parrots?


----------



## Paint It Black

offmymeds said:


> Great finds PIB. Is that one of the dirty talking parrots?


I don't know - will have to get batteries and see if it even works!


----------



## offmymeds

If it is, brace yourself girl cause it's pretty Fowl ( haha, I had to say it)


----------



## printersdevil

Love the frogs and skull candelabra!


----------



## Paint It Black

offmymeds said:


> If it is, brace yourself girl cause it's pretty Fowl ( haha, I had to say it)


LOL. Maybe I will just leave the batteries out.


----------



## NOWHINING

This one Silver Lady (Mom) and I founded it at Goodwill for $3.00. I plan to do make-over, I am not sure how yet.









This one I brought from friend from WalMart. It came with box of junk for $10.00.


----------



## im the goddess

offmymeds said:


> If it is, brace yourself girl cause it's pretty Fowl ( haha, I had to say it)


My kind of humor!


----------



## scareme

matrixmom said:


> My hubby says he will have a garage sale when Im not home and sell all my halloween stuff. This is what nightmares are made of none of this Freddy Kreuger Stuff.


What is it with husbands? My husband threatens the very same thing. I don't threaten to sell his tools or his guns. And believe me, his guns cost a lot more than my props. Ladies, I say we all get together and have a garage sale with our hubby's things. And maybe that way there would be more room for my props.


----------



## scareme

Those are some nice finds Nowhining, but what I really love is that you have a skull underglass in the background, in April. lol


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Mine is threatening to do this to me tomorrow when we have our yearly neighborhood yard sale! Seriously he better stay away!



scareme said:


> What is it with husbands? My husband threatens the very same thing. I don't threaten to sell his tools or his guns. And believe me, his guns cost a lot more than my props. Ladies, I say we all get together and have a garage sale with our hubby's things. And maybe that way there would be more room for my props.


----------



## NOWHINING

my kitchen is all-year around skull heads. 



scareme said:


> Those are some nice finds Nowhining, but what I really love is that you have a skull underglass in the background, in April. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

more great finds love the box and the sign


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it black, nice find on the curtains. and if the bird talks fowl, that'd figure it being a pirates folly. 
and scareme, there's the winged skeleton trying to pull the case away. 
no whining, that is a nice case. is it going to be a witch bag? a vampire bag, a mad lab bag? do tell us.
here is a coffin skirt. I got it at goodwill for $3.75. it will go well with my purple coffin hooded cape.


----------



## moonbaby345

Saki.Girl said:


> ok picked up these today


Love the crosses! Is that an incense holder?Been wanting one for awhile to hold my incense sticks.Great finds!


----------



## moonbaby345

Paint It Black said:


> Here's what I found today at a couple of estate sales. I think the silverplate container will make a nice spooky-elegant centerpiece, and the cloche will work for an oddity of some kind. Just can't resist a strand of pumpkin lights, nor the black light. And the resin crown will be good for my Medieval theme or Scary Tales some day...or pirates treasure, as I am sure matrixmom is thinking, LOL.


I would love that cloche(glass dome)to put one of those skelleflies that some people have been making on here!I love that crown just by itself as a decoration and I like everything else too!Such great finds!


----------



## moonbaby345

Saki.Girl said:


> So here was my CL deal know where near as good as Zombiesmash! but i am still preaty happy with it
> I got all of this stuff for 20.00
> so the first thing that cought my eye was this little village i want a halloween one for next year.
> even has a headless horse man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the next thing i love is there is a place setting for 6 of purple spider web plates and cups and 3 chip bowls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there was blood candles, two window light things, witches pot, ribbion , candy corn pillow, crate of pumpkins, candles, spidercandle holder , place mates these are very cool they are fabric dracula, witch and franky, and a bunch of other stuff halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got a bunch of fall stuff with it most of this i will proble get rid of


Great score!Love the Halloween village and the purple spider web plates,bowls and cups!What are those Care Bear items?I love Care Bears.


----------



## hallorenescene

I also got this snow white dress from goodwill for $3.75, my grandkids love it


----------



## moonbaby345

Jules17 said:


> Found this gargoyle box at Savers


Love it so much!Wish I had a Savers


----------



## matrixmom

Now whining great deal on the trunk!! how big is it?

hallo love the snow white dress, looks nicely made too.

Saki are you kidding me all that for $20 - I want to go shopping with you!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

scareme said:


> What is it with husbands? My husband threatens the very same thing. I don't threaten to sell his tools or his guns. And believe me, his guns cost a lot more than my props. Ladies, I say we all get together and have a garage sale with our hubby's things. And maybe that way there would be more room for my props.


Selling a man's tools is grounds for divorce....


----------



## printersdevil

Love that trunk. Such potential!

Great Snow White costume and what a stash of things. Wow would love to shop with you guys.

I have several of those purple spider web chip bowls and love them.


----------



## printersdevil

Love that trunk. Such potential!

Great Snow White costume and what a stash of things. Wow would love to shop with you guys.

Scorpion, threatening to sell someone's Halloween props is grounds for DEATH and in a horrific way!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks you guys for the comments.
here are some cast iron witches I got for a $ at goodwill. I'm on the look out for a small cast iron cauldron. I'm thinking and hoping they will put one out that got separated from this.

and here are some pumpkin lights that look like they were never out of the box. $2.00 at goodwill.


----------



## im the goddess

Jules17 said:


> Found this gargoyle box at Savers


 that's a great box.



Saki.Girl said:


> So here was my CL deal know where near as good as Zombiesmash! but i am still preaty happy with it
> I got all of this stuff for 20.00
> so the first thing that cought my eye was this little village i want a halloween one for next year.
> even has a headless horse man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the next thing i love is there is a place setting for 6 of purple spider web plates and cups and 3 chip bowls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there was blood candles, two window light things, witches pot, ribbion , candy corn pillow, crate of pumpkins, candles, spidercandle holder , place mates these are very cool they are fabric dracula, witch and franky, and a bunch of other stuff halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got a bunch of fall stuff with it most of this i will proble get rid of


 I recognize some of those cute things. Trevor took possession of the candy corn pillow. 



Saki.Girl said:


> got this also





hallorenescene said:


> I also got this snow white dress from goodwill for $3.75, my grandkids love it


 Great find on the dress.



Paint It Black said:


> Some good finds at an estate sale today. A red "satin" curtain, tot bucket, fall stems, skull candelabra - eyes light up and candles flicker, and a parrot.
> 
> 
> 
> Also a gothic-looking arch for the garden and a pony for our western theme this year. I am planning to have a few of these at a hitching post. This is the 3rd I have found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more frogs for the witches.


 I love the stick horse idea. You could have a skellie riding one.



NOWHINING said:


> This one Silver Lady (Mom) and I founded it at Goodwill for $3.00. I plan to do make-over, I am not sure how yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I brought from friend from WalMart. It came with box of junk for $10.00.


Thanks a nice case. I've been keeping my eye out for one, but no luck so far.


----------



## Paint It Black

Man, Saki, you made out getting all that for just $20. That little ghost soap dispenser is so cute.

Hallo, The Snow White dress is just beautiful. I have been buying fairy tale dresses - no matter what shape they are in - to someday be able to put together a Scary Tales theme. So far I have a ripped up Rapunzel dress, soiled Cinderella dress, a very stained Belle dress from Beauty and the Beast, a slightly torn Tinkerbell outfit, and a disheveled Snow White dress, LOL.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya what I really wanted was the Halloween town but I new all the extra I could find uses for. The the last reaper ism goddess like cute stuff I was like sweet box number one for her


----------



## Bethany

Super finds everyone!! I have not been out to thrift stores lately. Maybe next week. 

Selling a person's Halloween stuff is just suicide.


----------



## MummyOf5

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Selling a man's tools is grounds for divorce....


I just lay claim to the tools and use them for prop building


----------



## Paint It Black

Finds from a church rummage sale this morning. A spellbook holder, a metal black cat silhouette with green glass eyes, a small plastic cauldron, and red roses. I think the black cat will go well with the witch silhouette I bought last year at Home Goods (shown below).


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Ok, disclaimer here, I didn't buy this!!! I went to the flea market and I snapped a pic because I know alot of you would have loved to use it for a fortune teller.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

oh man, you guys are on fire  awesome stuff


----------



## moony_1

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Ok, disclaimer here, I didn't buy this!!! I went to the flea market and I snapped a pic because I know alot of you would have loved to use it for a fortune teller.
> View attachment 196765



that would make an amazing fortune teller booth! or ticket sale booth! (could be used for a haunted theatre, or carnival!) I'd have bought it for sure! 

You guys have amazing finds! I'm so jealous of the amazing things you find! I didn't find much for halloween stuff unfortunately. I got a bunch of other amazing finds for my house (some old furniture that will be refinished including an old metal hospital bedside table, a telephone chair, and a kids table and chairs that I'm going to make into a lego table) but I did get these two owl statues for free from the place I bought the phone chair and hospital table! so I was happy with that! 

I'm loving our new city for the garage sales and vintage finds....our old town was full of young families all wanting to sell baby toys and kids clothes. Loving this new area and the history that comes with it! I have high hopes for my halloween hunting down here now! Again though, nothing compared to what all of you seem to be able to find! 

also...that 20$ craigslist find? wow. that's an amazing haul! jealous! 

my owls  http://imgur.com/Z41hXhg


----------



## matrixmom

Found some piratey stuff! I remember my mom and grandma both owned a couple of these plates. I got these 2 items for $4.50.


----------



## moony_1

matrixmom said:


> Found some piratey stuff! I remember my mom and grandma both owned a couple of these plates. I got these 2 items for $4.50.
> 
> View attachment 196773


love that bottle! We decided that it will be pirates again this year for our theme (our oldest, 6, said "it's a good idea to do pirates because lethbridge hasn't seen it yet!" lol) So I will be keeping an eye out for all things pirate this year while garage sale shopping


----------



## Paint It Black

You always find the best treasure, matrixmom.


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh great finds love both the plate and the jar


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up this gold ball and this little red bead haning thing today


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, nice book holder, and love the last years witch. that cat does go well.
scorpion, that is a killer booth. boy would I have snatched that up. well, if I could afford it. how much was it? and what was it used for originally?
matrix mom, nice pirate items.
saki, nice gold ball. so what you going to use the bead hangy thing for? it's very pretty.
here is a cool security guard costume I got at goodwill for $3.75.


----------



## bobzilla

*Invasion of the Funkins!*

Just thought I'd share my Craigslist freebie find.
I don't know why someone would want to get rid of all of these Funkin Pumpkins?.....but they did. I picked them up this morning. There is about 40 of em. If I start carving them now, they should all be ready by Halloween


----------



## hallorenescene

holy smoly bobzilla, that is a fantastic find. there's a lot of money there. yes, why would anyone throw those out. oh my gosh, what fun you will have carving those. I hope you post pics in the craft thread.


----------



## Kelloween

bobzilla said:


> Just thought I'd share my Craigslist freebie find.
> I don't know why someone would want to get rid of all of these Funkin Pumpkins?.....but they did. I picked them up this morning. There is about 40 of em. If I start carving them now, they should all be ready by Halloween



wow!!!!!! lucky you! and here I was mad at the price for 1 big one..lol


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score bobzilla


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hey Bobzilla, 
I am thrilled for you! Those pumpkins are $35 or more per pumpkin. I have a few myself, they are AWESOME pumpkins. That couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## Bethany

I couldn't see the pumpkins..... 
but 40? great score!! Lucky you!


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow, bobzilla. Wonderful find!! Glad you got the funkins!


----------



## printersdevil

Where the heck is Edinburg, TX. I am off to check this out. I would love to have that for a fortune teller!!!!

Edited to add:

Dang it it is way down in the valley and I am in North Texas! 

Would so love this!


----------



## hallorenescene

got this giant game marker at goodwill for $1.00. thought it would come in handy for the game show. I just wish it buzzed instead of saying cheesy sayings.
also got this cool cauldron for $2.75 at goodwill


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the game marker. 
I have that same red cauldron mine came with a lid they do look so cool I even left it red cause it was diffrent then most 
Great finds


----------



## MummyOf5

MC HauntDreams said:


> Got this lamp for $10. Think it will become something for the lab.
> Almost left it but M had me go back. Glad bc I would have regretted not getting it.


I just saw a lamp similar to this on an episode of Warehouse 13


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

printersdevil said:


> Where the heck is Edinburg, TX. I am off to check this out. I would love to have that for a fortune teller!!!!
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> Dang it it is way down in the valley and I am in North Texas!
> 
> Would so love this!


Road trip printersdevil?


----------



## printersdevil

It would be a LOOOOOOOONG one! Lol


----------



## MC HauntDreams

MummyOf5 said:


> MC HauntDreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this lamp for $10. Think it will become something for the lab.
> Almost left it but M had me go back. Glad bc I would have regretted not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a lamp similar to this on an episode of Warehouse 13
Click to expand...

We saw that too!!

Bobzilla, my jealousy knows no bounds.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I have not been on the forum for about a week to really LOOK at everyone's finds. GREAT STUFF everyone. Gets me itching to go yard saling.....


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks saki, I like it too. oh, that's cool yours has a lid. it was the red color that grabbed me. I'm leaving it that color too. I don't know if I would have bought it if it was black. after I grabbed it, a lady came over and was checking out the Halloween. she saw me holding it, and said...oh, I wish I had spied that first, I would have bought that to give my friend for her birthday, it's on Halloween. oh, I'm very glad I got it first.


----------



## Cloe

I was going through some of these pages and admiring everyone's great finds. I don't ever really get lucky enough to see much and our outdoor selling season here is so short. I've found a thing or two on craigslist but that's about it. Saki, I notice you picked up a village piece. I can't quite make it out. Is that a Dept. 56 or lemax piece? Or are you just in the market for any village type houses in that scale?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cloe said:


> I was going through some of these pages and admiring everyone's great finds. I don't ever really get lucky enough to see much and our outdoor selling season here is so short. I've found a thing or two on craigslist but that's about it. Saki, I notice you picked up a village piece. I can't quite make it out. Is that a Dept. 56 or lemax piece? Or are you just in the market for any village type houses in that scale?


I like any village pieces in that scale I love giving them make overs working on my own Halloween village for this year


----------



## ChrisW

My wife picked up a Walgreens Halloween Evil Clown Jack in the box - still boxed - for 2 bucks at a local thrift store. I was quite pleased!


----------



## Paint It Black

Sweet, Chris W. Your wife has a good eye!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Great finds everyone. Here are a few I've gathered up over the past week or so...
Wire thing that will be a cage, bottles again, container for a lab creature, glass dish thing that splits in half to be Petri dish things, and hair thing for mermaid hair jar. Plus two Halloween shot glass things. 
View attachment 197203

Here is a better shot of the 2 glasses. Love!













Then this candle that begged me to go on the witch's shelves, another bottle, some old white sheers (no photo) and this cool glass box. Can't wait to fill it with creepy bits. 







Tons of free grabs::: wood trellis that will become castle gates; clear acrylic corrugated pieces, clear tubing, old radio, plastic beakers, milk crates, and conduits that will be part of the garage lab display; junk lamp bases for a variety of things; more styrofoam coolers for tombstone bases, and these stuffed dinos that will get made into creatures! 













But my favorite find was these delicate glass oil candlesticks. Just $6 and retail of like $90! These will be used all year I think but can't wait to see them with black oil for Halloween.








Edit: sorry for sideways pics don't know why it does that.


----------



## Bethany

Great Stuff McHaunt!! Never saw glass oil candles like that!! 
My cousin does a dinosaur tree at Christmas she'd prob. like your dinos! 
I feel like I need to get out to the thrift stores.


----------



## MummyOf5

MC HauntDreams said:


> Great finds everyone. Here are a few I've gathered up over the past week or so...
> 
> Then this candle that begged me to go on the witch's shelves, another bottle, some old white sheers (no photo) and this cool glass box. Can't wait to fill it with creepy bits.
> View attachment 197206
> 
> 
> But my favorite find was these delicate glass oil candlesticks. Just $6 and retail of like $90! These will be used all year I think but can't wait to see them with black oil for Halloween.
> View attachment 197209
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for sideways pics don't know why it does that.



LOVE the oil candle sticks! Those are sooooooo awesome! 
I had to laugh when I saw the little bottle in the other pic. I found one just like it about a week ago at the thrift store.


----------



## hallorenescene

chris, that is a wonderful find.
mc, nice finds. the glasses are very cool. and I agree, those candle sticks are very pretty.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the glasses and the candle holders great stuff


----------



## Saki.Girl

need a salvation army fix hope to go this weekend


----------



## Bethany

Went to Goodwill after lunch yesterday. Got some great stuff.
Picked up 3 Leniculars about 5x7, 2 are the same, .39 each - going to cut them out and put them in actual frames. 1 of the doubles will go to a new home. 
Got some cute Green Fanged Devil looking stuffed toys - 2 for .99, 2 new stands for crystal balls .99 each, 4 award buttons for Halloween - .99 & 2 Tinsel Spiders .39 each.













& my buy of the day....




















An 18 FOOT Neon Snake!! The last pic is a section of him with the black light. He is going to be awesome in the garage with all the blacklights! He was 4.99!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, awesome finds. that snake should be a hit under the black lights in your haunt.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oh great finds you got betheny


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Bethany, some good there, never seen a snake like that...cool.


----------



## Bethany

Stringy_Jack said:


> Bethany, some good there, never seen a snake like that...cool.


Me either & I was going to pass it up, but my friend who was with me said "you'll regret it if you don't buy it."


----------



## lizzyborden

Gee I haven't been on this thread for a week or two and I'm so far behind. Nice finds everyone, especially on those funkins.

I found something neat at the flea market last weekend but was way out of my price range-a wooden coffin priced at $450. Not the toe pincher type, more modern with no lining and looks like it's had alot of wear and tear. I'm going to try and get a photo this weekend. 

I've been debating all day about whether to stay home and plaster kitchen ceiling or go find some first-of-the-month yard sales and hit all the thrift stores. I asked my husband which he thought I should do and it seems that I'll be searching for bargains tomorrow!


----------



## BlueFrog

I hear ya, *LizzyBorden*. Blink and miss lots of cool finds! Glad you'll be doing some hunting yourself tomorrow. Find something great and tell us all about it! I'm totally rescheduling my entire day so I can both go to a sale that has a Halloween-centric piece I'm drooling over, AND do an emergency animal rescue pull (rats) from a kill shelter. Gonna be busy, that's for sure.

______________


But first, here's my cool find. I ran across a dated 1909 Greek revival style candleholder at a flea market last weekend for $15. Even though I've been promising myself absolutely no more candleholders and no more silverplate, well... I broke down and bought it, even though its mate was missing. Plug in the words "1909 candle" into eBay and these come up: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-FINE-D...142?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d4afc8316

No, they're not worth that much but it's fun to think they are  A trivial amount of additional digging turned up the information that these were sold as souvenirs for the Veiled Prophet Ball, a masquerade event held in St. Louis. One of the few things I love as much as Halloween are masquerade balls, so now it seems only right that that candlestick came to live with me. I even found it a couple of (relatively) inexpensive friends on eBay tonight. When I hold my Monster's Ball display, these will be front and center even if no one else understands their relevance.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have found a coffin on cl I really want told hubby could be my mother's day gift


----------



## moonbaby345

Saki.Girl said:


> I have found a coffin on cl I really want told hubby could be my mother's day gift


If he's a good hubby he will get you this!Well he better if he knows what's good for him!


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonbaby345 said:


> If he's a good hubby he will get you this!Well he better if he knows what's good for him!


Oh he us I just bought him a motorcycle for his bday. It's just a matter of where I would store it we do not have a garage just a shed that is preaty full lol


----------



## "i got a rock!"

You bought him a motorcycle, he buys you a coffin. Wait that don't sound right  lol Hope he gets it for you Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl

"i got a rock!" said:


> You bought him a motorcycle, he buys you a coffin. Wait that don't sound right  lol Hope he gets it for you Saki.


haha ya I guess that sounds odd LOL


----------



## BlueFrog

I had a great estate sale experience today. I went to purchase some old coroner and police ephemera. The woman conducting the sale checked me out and asked was I ... a coroner? a police officer? No, I explained. I operate a body farm themed Halloween display that utilizes real items as much as possible. 

I thought her jaw truly was going to hit the floor. She was _so_ excited about a left-field use for these interesting but odd items, it was great to see. She thought she had an old coroner's badge at her house but it turned out to be something else. Still, she gets bonus points for trying.


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff!! Lucky you!!


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, those are really cool signs. at first glance I misread the sheriff one. I thought it said sheriff of crook country....lol.


----------



## BlueFrog

Crook County is more accurate than you know!


----------



## Deadna

Found these at Goodwill recently. The frogs are a Hallmark piece that sing a song about wondering what will happen when the witch comes back. Their mouths move and the cauldron lights up and when the witch comes back they tremble...so cute! I thought the lighted "vampire" ghost was unusual.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=197374&d=1399087498


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, those are very cool. I think those frogs are adorable. every cauldron should have some.


----------



## moonbaby345

Saki.Girl said:


> Oh he us I just bought him a motorcycle for his bday. It's just a matter of where I would store it we do not have a garage just a shed that is preaty full lol


Maybe it's time to get anthor shed.lol.


----------



## moonbaby345

Deadna said:


> Found these at Goodwill recently. The frogs are a Hallmark piece that sing a song about wondering what will happen when the witch comes back. Their mouths move and the cauldron lights up and when the witch comes back they tremble...so cute! I thought the lighted "vampire" ghost was unusual.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=197374&d=1399087498


Love it all!Especially the frogs.They are adorable!Wish my Goodwill had good Halloween stuff like this.Your Goodwill has Halloween stuff all year round?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Found these today for .50 each in a yard sale. The bigger one is badly faded, has some gouges and pinholes, and a couple of broken off teeth, but I plan on corpsing it anyways, so none of that will matter.


----------



## hallorenescene

nightshifter, those will be cool once you get them corpse. 
here is a toy tomahawk I picked up at goodwill for $0.75. I've grabbed a couple of indian costumes, and when I do my western theme again, this will be nice. I also for $2.00 grabbed this jar. it will be a cool potion bottle.


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonbaby345 said:


> Maybe it's time to get anthor shed.lol.


oh trust me it is but the one i want is 1000 plus dollors and well vacation first hehe


----------



## Spooky McWho

I just picked this up at a yard sale. It glows in the dark and will be an excellent addition to my fortune teller's display


----------



## printersdevil

Bluefrog that coroner stuff is great!! I used to have a press sticker from the DPS on my car. I sure hated to lose it when I quit the paper and went back to school.
Deadna, what a cute find on the frogs. I also like the ghost and sign.
Bethany, cool snake. Did I say that? I hate snakes, but that one is adorable.
Knightfisher, those are neat JOL. I like them as is, but I love these in all types.
Hallo, love the jar for the potion bottle. It will look cool. Did it already have the beads on it---if so someone started to customize for you!
Spooky McWho, that is fabulous looking. Let us know what it does and how it works. I WANT ONE NOW for my new fortune teller room. Looks awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spooky McWho said:


> I just picked this up at a yard sale. It glows in the dark and will be an excellent addition to my fortune teller's display


that is so cool great find


----------



## printersdevil

Spooky McWho, you got a deal on that evidently. I did a quick search and did not find on ebay, but Google showed that these go for a few hundred bucks on ebay!!! What did you pay for it?


----------



## Spooky McWho

I paid $7 she was asking $10 but offered to drop the price when she saw my interest. Thanks for the info printer I really got a good deal. I will put up some more pics when I get home. It's free comic book day and my son is not leaving this monster line at the local comic store.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spooky McWho said:


> I paid $7 she was asking $10 but offered to drop the price when she saw my interest. Thanks for the info printer I really got a good deal. I will put up some more pics when I get home. It's free comic book day and my son is not leaving this monster line at the local comic store.


what a find that is cool i will have to keep my eye out for that one.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky mchoo, that will be great in a fortune teller booth. I love finds like that.
my grandson told me he and his mom was in a thrift store to look at a devan, and they noticed some cape cod. so I went back to check it out. sure enough, I got 2 candle sticks, and 2 cruets 1/2 off. I paid $12.00 for all four.


----------



## Deadna

moonbaby345 said:


> Love it all!Especially the frogs.They are adorable!Wish my Goodwill had good Halloween stuff like this.Your Goodwill has Halloween stuff all year round?


All the Goodwills around me have a year round holiday section. I'm surprised they don't all have one. I wonder what they do with the stuff if they don't put it out right away? Sometimes on weekends you see the cars lined up at the drop off door with ALL the yardsale leftovers held that weekend and it gets taken right out to the store. I just wait it out and hit all the sales there instead of running all over town


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> spooky mchoo, that will be great in a fortune teller booth. I love finds like that.
> my grandson told me he and his mom was in a thrift store to look at a devan, and they noticed some cape cod. so I went back to check it out. sure enough, I got 2 candle sticks, and 2 cruets 1/2 off. I paid $12.00 for all four.


Those are great pieces Hallo...I swear you and Saki are gonna have me collecting the red pieces before long and I am out of room...LOL!!!!


----------



## matrixmom

Here in Fort Myers FL they have opened a sort of "last chance" goodwill. Its all the stuff from all the stores locally at rock bottom prices before they go. I havent gone yet, but maybe they will be popping up soon all over USA.



Deadna said:


> All the Goodwills around me have a year round holiday section. I'm surprised they don't all have one. I wonder what they do with the stuff if they don't put it out right away? Sometimes on weekends you see the cars lined up at the drop off door with ALL the yardsale leftovers held that weekend and it gets taken right out to the store. I just wait it out and hit all the sales there instead of running all over town


----------



## Dementedone

Hey guys, my wonderful husband got these mannequins for me at a yard sale yesterday for $3 a piece!! The fabric was $5 for the whole box. And The Thing was .25.


----------



## moonbaby345

Deadna said:


> All the Goodwills around me have a year round holiday section. I'm surprised they don't all have one. I wonder what they do with the stuff if they don't put it out right away? Sometimes on weekends you see the cars lined up at the drop off door with ALL the yardsale leftovers held that weekend and it gets taken right out to the store. I just wait it out and hit all the sales there instead of running all over town


I don't know what they do with the Halloween stuff after Halloween.Hopefully they save it until next year.I sure hope they don't throw it out!I'm in Ohio.What state are you in?


----------



## moonbaby345

Dementedone said:


> Hey guys, my wonderful husband got these mannequins for me at a yard sale yesterday for $3 a piece!! The fabric was $5 for the whole box. And The Thing was .25.


The fabric is so pretty but I wouldn't know what to do with it.Have anything in mind what you might use it for?


----------



## Dementedone

Moon - I'm not really sure either. It is for wreaths, and is very expensive at the stores and craft fairs. The craft fair I went to yesterday they had it for $15 per roll. 

I will probably wrap some things with it that are naked. Like the tree in my yard. Maybe the gallows for my hanging clowns. Posts on my carport. It won't be left unused, I'm sure.


----------



## printersdevil

My hubby would have paid the garage sale to HIDE those from me on the off chance that I drove by. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> spooky mchoo, that will be great in a fortune teller booth. I love finds like that.
> my grandson told me he and his mom was in a thrift store to look at a devan, and they noticed some cape cod. so I went back to check it out. sure enough, I got 2 candle sticks, and 2 cruets 1/2 off. I paid $12.00 for all four.


oh my favorite thing great find hallo


----------



## Saki.Girl

Deadna said:


> Those are great pieces Hallo...I swear you and Saki are gonna have me collecting the red pieces before long and I am out of room...LOL!!!!


LOL you should collect lol 
i forgot to even post my newest red glass here 3 shampaing glasses, 2 small candle holders and there was 13 of the big water goblets but 4 got broken in the mail  so have 9 now after seeing the boxes i am surprized more were not broken got them all for 75.00


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow Dementedone that was dsome great stuff you got.


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff everyone. I would LOVE to find some more mannequin parts Half or whole!
As for the fabric, I picked some up at Sam's after Holiday for less than $5 a roll. I am thinking about using it around the front door with lights & branches. Kind of this way but for halloween.


----------



## Dementedone

printersdevil said:


> My hubby would have paid the garage sale to HIDE those from me on the off chance that I drove by. LOL


LOL PD! He just bought me a 10x20 shed to put all my 'stuff' (not the word he used) in. Now just a matter of getting it from another county to here without it falling off the trailer.


----------



## Dementedone

Bethany - That is a beautiful door. Lucky find on that fabric. I think they make it so expensive at those fairs so you will not want to spend $15 on the fabric plus accessories when you can spend $50 on the wreath they already made. LOL


----------



## Dementedone

Saki.Girl said:


> wow Dementedone that was dsome great stuff you got.


Thanks Saki. Love your red glasses. 

Your items too Hallo!! That red is so blood colored and beautiful.


----------



## Bethany

Not my door I should add! I have one pinned on Pinterest for Halloween, but cannot find it. Go figure. Maybe too much stuff "pinned".


----------



## im the goddess

printersdevil said:


> My hubby would have paid the garage sale to HIDE those from me on the off chance that I drove by. LOL


That's too funny Printer!


----------



## BlueFrog

A very late arrival to a church rummage sale still yielded a never used, Renaissance style red wig for $1. Wigs are one of the categories, like silverplate and bottles, that I don't really "need" more of but how could I pass on a deal like that?


----------



## printersdevil

We have a large shed that is filled with my er... stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene

demented, that is an awesome price and find. your hubby rocks. 
saki, that is about $5.00 a piece. that is a good price. I've never even seen the champagne glasses in person. I hope to score those some day. at another mans treasures, they had 2 pedestal mugs I need, but for way more than I want to spend. i'll just keep looking. eventually I find what I want. 
Bethany, maybe not your door, but still pretty


----------



## ChrisW

Spooky McWho said:


> I just picked this up at a yard sale. It glows in the dark and will be an excellent addition to my fortune teller's display


SMcW - Fantastic find, and it looks like it is in great condition! Ka-Bala is a very desirable game from the 60s. I picked up Ka-Bala at an antique mart for around 10 bucks a few years ago, but the box was in nowhere as good a condition as yours. Does your game have all of the cards that go around the center disk? You'll love seeing it glow under black light.


----------



## Deadna

moonbaby345 said:


> I don't know what they do with the Halloween stuff after Halloween.Hopefully they save it until next year.I sure hope they don't throw it out!I'm in Ohio.What state are you in?


I'm in Indiana.


----------



## Spooky McWho

Yes the set was only missing the marble even the instructions were with it. I tested it under black light and it is amazing!


----------



## mariem

This past week at work has been pretty good for me, the maintenance guys always save all the styro for me to have first dibs. They have given me 6 coolers over the last few days plus many smaller sheets of white styro in different thickness and today I got a round and two triangular styro shapes. I have two garbage bags of packing popcorn so I told them to stop saving that for me.























I still have quite a stash of styro sheets under my deck so all these smaller shapes will come in handy for my tombstones. This was a pretty good haul. I ow have almost a doz coolers of various shapes.


----------



## Bethany

I left prob. 20 plus styrofoam coolers in the attic of our garage of our old house.


----------



## Haunted Nana

My Husband found this Very heavy framed lenticular at a garage sale and decided he better buy it instead of just telling me about it. LOL Guess he didn't want to be a Halloween prop this year.LOL he paid a whopping ........Wait for it.........................wait for it...............................A BIG $1.00.LOL Made me very happy.


----------



## printersdevil

Great haul of Styrofoam, Mariam!

Nice lenticular, Haunted Nana!


----------



## HalloweenWorld

Are you looking for any of the small goblets. I have 2 I am trying to get rid of....


----------



## HalloweenWorld

Are you looking for any of the small red goblets. I have 2 I am trying to get rid of....


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky mchoo, if you write the company, a lot of times you can get the replacement pieces. 
mariem, nice styrofoam. hope you post pics when you make your stones.
haunted nana, nice lenticular. and that frame is fabulous. I really love that.


----------



## Dementedone

mariem - great haul on the styro. 

If any of you are looking for some small (six pack size) styro coolers for tombstone bases, they have a ton at the dollar tree. They also have all of their summer pool inflatables, noodles and such out. I got some beach balls to make big candy from. I'll post some pics on my thread.

nana - really nice picture.


----------



## hallorenescene

printersdevil, the jar already had the beads. the beads around the base looks like one of those kids wrap around bracelets. and the upper beads look like a necklace hung there.
here are some items I got from a consignment store going out of business. everything was a $. the mini skeleton has light up eyes. and the bouncing, hanging spider I haven't put new batteries in to see if it works. I hope it does. my grandson when he was little was mesmerized by these characters. we have 3 ghosts. he still calls them woo woo ghosts. so I guess this is a woo woo spider. he's 17 now, and they are still one of his favorite props. and the cowbow in a saddle dog costume. I don't know why I wanted that. it's kinda cute. I don't have a dog. maybe when I do a western theme again, it can adorn the stable sign. and I got a big bag of moss. I want to put out fake pumpkins this year, and I think they would look cool displayed on moss. and the cutest vampire candle


----------



## hallorenescene

and we went to the treasure chest, and for $0.50 I got this game.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great finds everyone I only ha e picked up 2 fake books 
Love the game hallo


----------



## lizzyborden

Bethany said:


> I left prob. 20 plus styrofoam coolers in the attic of our garage of our old house.


What! How could you!  I just picked up my third one last week.


----------



## lizzyborden

I'm off for more hunting today! Have taken pictures of last weeks haul and now just need to position camera and laptop in the same place at the same time so I can get them uploaded.


----------



## Bethany

lizzyborden said:


> What! How could you!  I just picked up my third one last week.





lizzyborden said:


> I'm off for more hunting today! Have taken pictures of last weeks haul and now just need to position camera and laptop in the same place at the same time so I can get them uploaded.


No room in the trucks  On the bright side my sister bought the house so I may bring a few back with me each time we drive up for a visit. 

Our development has garage sale today & tomorrow. Going to see who's got what


----------



## moonbaby345

Bethany said:


> No room in the trucks  On the bright side my sister bought the house so I may bring a few back with me each time we drive up for a visit.
> 
> Our development has garage sale today & tomorrow. Going to see who's got what


I love going to garage sales when I can.Unforuntaly since I don't drive and my insomnia sometimes keeping me up all night it's hard for me to go as often as I would like.Hope you find some stuff that you like today!


----------



## Bethany

Bought one thing. A doll that will be getting a christening dress of some sort and a ghostly makeover. What a let down. Only like 6 houses in the whole development had sales. maybe tomorrow will be better....


----------



## Deadna

Found these strange horses at my local thriftstore. They are fragile and made like machet but totally covered in leather. I intend to use them for a HH statue once I find a doll large enough.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool horses deadna


----------



## printersdevil

Found this at a friend's yard sale this morning. I will add it to my Fortune Teller table. Just $2.


----------



## moony_1

Printers devil that's a great little thing! Great for a tellers table...how does it work? 
I finally found some Halloween goodies! Not a large haul...but I was happy! (I also got five new pieces of vintage Pyrex for a buck a piece that I'm over the moon about...but that's not Halloween  

First, is this lot! Two shaking ghosts that I was thrilled to find play that old early nineties wailing sound (it brings me back to my childhood Halloweens the second I heard it! A set of unused Halloween stamps (marked ten but I paid about 3.50!), a new in package lantern, a universal monsters book, a book from 1978 called magic that has a great little story with a wizard and witch, and....the one I almost died over (my heart may have skipped a few beats) this old Disney haunted house album!!! So happy! All in...I paid five bucks! 
http://i.imgur.com/eLkr0h2.jpg

Then we got these two pirate ships last night. I think hubs paid ten or fifteen for both. (We are resurrecting our pirate theme for the new town) 
http://i.imgur.com/eIwgr49.jpg


----------



## BlueFrog

*printersdevil*, I'm not quite sure what that is but I know I like it! Excellent addition for a fortune teller.

__________________________________

Some weeks ago I had a flash of inspiration about modifying one of my props that required a set of roe deer antlers. These antlers are readily availavle in Europe for next to nothing, but since I don't have a wildlife import permit I have to buy them in the U.S., where they're still somewhat common but considerably pricier. I contacted my local oddities shops, scoured eBay, and finally decided that I would have to buy in bulk to get the price per set down (with an eye toward selling off the extra sets on CL). I duly bought a set of five off of eBay, mounted to crappy modern bases but at a price I could live with. I've been meaning to get around to selling off the duplicates but just haven't gotten around to it.

What did I find at GW today? TWO sets of roe deer antlers, mounted to better quality vintage-y bases, for $2 each, less the 20% off for Mother's Day weekend. I almost fell over from shock. (If they'd been mounted to antique Black Forest hand-carved bases, I wouldn't be typing this now because I'd still be at the ER being revived). 

Aside from one alligator head, I have never seen a piece of taxidermy at any of the many GW and SA shops I hunt regularly, not even the ubiquitous ringneck pheasants and whitetail deer heads that infest estate sales and antique malls in the area. What were the chances that of all the dead animal pieces they could possibly have gotten in, it would be these?


----------



## moony_1

Sorry....the one image didn't upload. Basically...it was another ship like the one pictured lol


----------



## Bethany

Great finds everyone. 
Bluefrog isn't that the way it goes. We paid $200 for a pet door online ($100 cheaper than buying locally) and after we installed it I found one at a Habitat Store for $9.99.


----------



## mariem

Bethany I don't think I could leave so many coolers behind. Thank goodness your sister bought the house; you may still get a share of the coolers. 

hallorenscene & Dementedone I wil try to post some pictures when/if I get any new stones made this summer. I am also going to use some of the smaller styro sheets on a new base for my Christmas village. 

Don't be haters...I like both Christmas and Halloween.


----------



## printersdevil

It is sort of like a magic Eight Ball. You ask a questions and spin it to get an answer. Answers include: Yes, No, Maybe, Buy, Sell, Ask Mom, Go for It, Pray, and Fire someone.

I am not really sure what it was, but I thought it was something I could use for $2.


----------



## hallorenescene

printersdevil, I'm not quite sure what you got either, but I like it. maybe it went with a game. 
moony, nice pirate ship
mariem, thanks, that will be nice if you post pics if you get some made.
bluefrog, glad you got what you wanted, but sorry it was roundabout and pricey. good luck on selling some off.


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> *printersdevil*,
> 
> __________________________________
> 
> Some weeks ago I had a flash of inspiration about modifying one of my props that required a set of roe deer antlers. These antlers are readily availavle in Europe for next to nothing, but since I don't have a wildlife import permit I have to buy them in the U.S., where they're still somewhat common but considerably pricier. I contacted my local oddities shops, scoured eBay, and finally decided that I would have to buy in bulk to get the price per set down (with an eye toward selling off the extra sets on CL). I duly bought a set of five off of eBay, mounted to crappy modern bases but at a price I could live with. I've been meaning to get around to selling off the duplicates but just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> What did I find at GW today? TWO sets of roe deer antlers, mounted to better quality vintage-y bases, for $2 each, less the 20% off for Mother's Day weekend. I almost fell over from shock. (If they'd been mounted to antique Black Forest hand-carved bases, I wouldn't be typing this now because I'd still be at the ER being revived).
> 
> Aside from one alligator head, I have never seen a piece of taxidermy at any of the many GW and SA shops I hunt regularly, not even the ubiquitous ringneck pheasants and whitetail deer heads that infest estate sales and antique malls in the area. What were the chances that of all the dead animal pieces they could possibly have gotten in, it would be these?


Bluefrog.....have you ever tried Goodwills online auction service? I'm sure taxidermied animals get donated so may be they are going there.


----------



## Dementedone

Deadna - Pretty horses.

PD - Cool find.

Moony - Great finds for $5. How do people throw away any Disney records? I still have all of mine from childhood. That means they are OLD. LOL

Mariem - no hating on Christmas here! LOL...a lot of folks that come by my haunt ask if I start my Christmas decorations right after Halloween. I automatically direct them to my friend's house down the way, which has lights on every blade of grass for Christmas . He even has a transmitter for music that runs with the lights through your car radio. You go with your Christmas girl!

BF- What a killer find!! I have some taxidermy pieces as well. But no Roe deer antlers of course. I do have some antlers that my boss gave me that he was throwing away. They are very nice. I mounted them on some plain bases. We have a cow skull with giant horns.


----------



## moonbaby345

hallorenescene said:


> printersdevil, the jar already had the beads. the beads around the base looks like one of those kids wrap around bracelets. and the upper beads look like a necklace hung there.
> here are some items I got from a consignment store going out of business. everything was a $. the mini skeleton has light up eyes. and the bouncing, hanging spider I haven't put new batteries in to see if it works. I hope it does. my grandson when he was little was mesmerized by these characters. we have 3 ghosts. he still calls them woo woo ghosts. so I guess this is a woo woo spider. he's 17 now, and they are still one of his favorite props. and the cowbow in a saddle dog costume. I don't know why I wanted that. it's kinda cute. I don't have a dog. maybe when I do a western theme again, it can adorn the stable sign. and I got a big bag of moss. I want to put out fake pumpkins this year, and I think they would look cool displayed on moss. and the cutest vampire candle


Nice finds!I think that bouncing hanging spider is a bouncing hanging bat but I could be wrong.Did you check to see if it works yet?I usually pass on thing's that takes batteries because sometimes they end up not working even if the person says it does,unless it has batteries already in it so I can test it.I love the vampire candle.


----------



## hallorenescene

moony, you got some real treasures there. I love and have the record. that monster book is very cool. I wouldn't mind that. and that ghost is what my grandson calls woowoo ghosts. I have 4 now. they're all different. and yours is different too. they are very delightful. I have some weird goblin looking one too. 
moombaby, you're right, it is a bat. and I put batteries in it, and it works. yippee!


----------



## Bethany

moonbaby345 said:


> Nice finds!I think that bouncing hanging spider is a bouncing hanging bat but I could be wrong.Did you check to see if it works yet?I usually pass on thing's that takes batteries because sometimes they end up not working even if the person says it does,unless it has batteries already in it so I can test it.I love the vampire candle.


I try to have batteries in the car in case I find something that takes them, I run out to the car, get the batteries & then go in and test the item.


----------



## vwgirl

*found this gem.*

Went to a local thrift store and found this chair. It instantly spoke to me for a restoration. My 10 dollar chair will be my new thrown in the haunted garage.


----------



## moonbaby345

Bethany said:


> I try to have batteries in the car in case I find something that takes them, I run out to the car, get the batteries & then go in and test the item.


That's a great idea Bethany!I might even start carrying some batteries in my purse!


----------



## im the goddess

I like your chair. Great find.


----------



## texaslucky

Great chair!


----------



## moonbaby345

vwgirl said:


> Went to a local thrift store and found this chair. It instantly spoke to me for a restoration. My 10 dollar chair will be my new thrown in the haunted garage.


That chair would also look great in a medieval setting!


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Wow, that is a beautiful chair, vwgirl. Perfect for a haunt!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Some Goodwill finds from today - a Ouija board game (something I've never had so I'm super excited to have found it), a skull-faced JOL and a couple tombstones. $6 for all. I was able to get the game 1/2-price because the game box only included the board and no other pieces.


----------



## printersdevil

Zombiesmash, you can order a Ouija planchette from ebay for the game. Nice find. It looks like the box for the Glow in the Dark one. Is it? Very cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the chair great find.


----------



## hallorenescene

vwgirl, that chair is very pretty. perfect for a thrown.
printer, I think it is the glow in the dark one too. if there is an address on the box for the company, you can probably get a replacement from them for cheap. sometimes that works.


----------



## boo who?

LOVE that chair!

I would so want to do something with the armrests... like adding clutching skeleton hands and resin - stained to match the wood.


----------



## BlueFrog

Deadna said:


> Bluefrog.....have you ever tried Goodwills online auction service? I'm sure taxidermied animals get donated so may be they are going there.


Now that you mention it, I do recall seeing an antelope head there but it was local pick-up only (not that I would have bought it anyway - severed animal heads wig me out). Now that I'm much more taxidermy-oriented I should resume looking there. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## lizzyborden

Zombiesmash said:


> View attachment 197823
> 
> 
> Some Goodwill finds from today - a Ouija board game (something I've never had so I'm super excited to have found it), a skull-faced JOL and a couple tombstones. $6 for all. I was able to get the game 1/2-price because the game box only included the board and no other pieces.


Love that pumpkin! One can never have too many tombstones and that Ouija board is just awesome!


----------



## lizzyborden

Here's my haul from the week before last. Still haven't managed to get camera and my haul from last week in the same place at the same time. 









One of those 3-drawer organizers (can never have too many), a funkin that someone had cut a window in, two wire pumpkins, two JOL candle holders, a new metal folding chair, a thread organizer, a mesh silverwear organizer (these are great for markers, pens and paintbrushes), four bags of spiderwebs, a spiderweb dish and another pumpkin candleholder. On the ground are four document frames and a small styrofoam cooler.









I don't know exactly what this chest was used for. Maybe it was a picnic basket of sorts. It's fairly heavy and covered with vinyl upholstery. Needs a makeover and I have several ideas for it in mind. 









When I saw these, I was envisioning them in the cemetery with a bit of a makeover of course!









Two candy molds. 









Two little shadow boxes needing a Halloween makeover. The one on the left has glass on the front but is missing the back. For a quarter a piece, these were a great buy!









Well not technically a thrift store find, but a gallon of brown oops paint from Lowes.









And last is my $10 wooden screen door. It's 30" so I knew it wouldn't fit on the house. Thought it would look cute on the chicken house but we used salvaged doors when we originally built it and they were shorter that normal. So either have to modify the door opening on the chicken house or find another use for it. May use it in my future workshop or just hang it on the wall. Hubby looked at it and said it was of much better quality than the doors they sell for $30 where he works.


----------



## im the goddess

Great finds everyone. Lizzyborden, you hit the halloween lotto this week, or last week. LOL.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great stuff lizzy wow love the two bust and have not seen the skeleton hand candy mold great stuff you got


----------



## lizzyborden

Realized that I do have a few things from last week's haul nearby









I found several classic horror movies on VHS. I think 22 of them are from the Universal Classic Monsters collection. Also found some of the Hammer films with Christopher Lee, a few Vincent Price movies, and others that peaked my curiosity. One of my favorite reads as a kid was Stephen King's Danse Macabre in which he discusses horror fiction and movies up to 1980. I recently picked up a copy on audiobook and so many of these classics are mentioned. 









More movies. We've been watching Bates Motel and hubby, having lived a sheltered lifestyle , has never watched Psycho. Still searching for it, but did find Psycho II. Same with Rosemary's Baby, we were too tired to stay up and watch the first part Sunday, so recorded it and hoping we get to watch the original before the new one. My absolute favorite find was House of Dark Shadows! I'm basing my decorating on the soap and have been wanting to find a copy of this. Thank goodness hubby's hobby is VCR repair, so I should always have a way to watch these!









I've passed up the alien model for a few weeks as I'm not much into them, but then I thought it would be kinda cool so I bought it this past weekend. The angel lamp takes nightlight bulbs and not sure how I'll use it yet. I plan to modge podge the wooden box as I was so pleased with the Oujia box I made for Bethany in the winter reaper.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow lizzie, I'm the goddess had it right, you hit the lotto jackpot


----------



## Always Wicked

got these for .10 ea.. will make into potion/rum bottles


----------



## Bethany

Always Wicked said:


> View attachment 197990
> 
> 
> got these for .10 ea.. will make into potion/rum bottles


Excellent price. I paid $2 for mine at 50% off


----------



## Bethany

lizzyborden said:


> Realized that I do have a few things from last week's haul nearby
> 
> View attachment 197959
> 
> 
> I found several classic horror movies on VHS. I think 22 of them are from the Universal Classic Monsters collection. Also found some of the Hammer films with Christopher Lee, a few Vincent Price movies, and others that peaked my curiosity. One of my favorite reads as a kid was Stephen King's Danse Macabre in which he discusses horror fiction and movies up to 1980. I recently picked up a copy on audiobook and so many of these classics are mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 197960
> 
> 
> More movies. We've been watching Bates Motel and hubby, having lived a sheltered lifestyle , has never watched Psycho. Still searching for it, but did find Psycho II. Same with Rosemary's Baby, we were too tired to stay up and watch the first part Sunday, so recorded it and hoping we get to watch the original before the new one. My absolute favorite find was House of Dark Shadows! I'm basing my decorating on the soap and have been wanting to find a copy of this. Thank goodness hubby's hobby is VCR repair, so I should always have a way to watch these!
> 
> View attachment 197961
> 
> 
> I've passed up the alien model for a few weeks as I'm not much into them, but then I thought it would be kinda cool so I bought it this past weekend. The angel lamp takes nightlight bulbs and not sure how I'll use it yet. I plan to modge podge the wooden box as I was so pleased with the Oujia box I made for Bethany in the winter reaper.


I love the box you did for me. It sits on the shelf in the entry hall for everyone to see. 
LOVE your alien!!


----------



## printersdevil

Lizzy, great finds.

Love, love the potion bottles, Always Wicked


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Always Wicked said:


> View attachment 197990
> 
> 
> got these for .10 ea.. will make into potion/rum bottles


Ooh, beautiful potion bottles, Always Wicked!

And that's an incredible jackpot, lizzyborden. Wow!


----------



## BlueFrog

Looks like some of the luck others are experiencing (aka WOWZA!) is rubbing off on me. A trip to GW yielded some craft supplies, plus a nice clean copy of Romancing the Vampire for $3. CurbMart turned up a really cool, incrediby sturdy hand built wooden crate/cage thingy that will be perfect for Halloween if I can convince the family to let me keep it


----------



## mariem

vwgirl said:


> Went to a local thrift store and found this chair. It instantly spoke to me for a restoration. My 10 dollar chair will be my new thrown in the haunted garage.


I love this chair. What kind of restoration are you going to do? I like it the way it is, it has a nice vampira feel to it. 

That chair would fit right in with all Sakigirl's Halloween stuff and all her red goblets. You better hang on tight to it or she might try to talk you out of it.


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked, those are wicked bottles. how are you going to dress them up?
bluefrog, is that a book, a movie, or a poster. cool front.


----------



## Bethany

I kept mine simple with a skull & tassle


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that looks good.


----------



## Bethany

thank you hallor, it was given to Moonwitchkitty in a Reap.


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> bluefrog, is that a book, a movie, or a poster. cool front.


It's a hardcover book with a few posters inside, all wrapped up in that snazzy slip cover. Original retail was $50 and it looks every penny of it. Here's hoping the contents are equally worthwhile.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, the front cover looks great.


----------



## Always Wicked

hallorenescene said:


> wicked, those are wicked bottles. how are you going to dress them up?
> bluefrog, is that a book, a movie, or a poster. cool front.


Not sure yet !!! Just knew i had to have them ,,,


----------



## moonbaby345

Bethany said:


> View attachment 197999
> 
> 
> I kept mine simple with a skull & tassle


That's a cool looking bottle,Bethany!


----------



## moonbaby345

Always Wicked said:


> View attachment 197990
> 
> 
> got these for .10 ea.. will make into potion/rum bottles


These are so pretty!I really like the blue ones and at .10 cents each they were practically free.Sometimes I'm amazed at what people will get rid off.


----------



## vwgirl

The material has massive water damage. I have ordered some fabric to replace it. I will post pics in the before and after.


----------



## hallorenescene

so we went to goodwill tonight, and they had a scoobydoo phone. $30.00. it was just so cool. I had to have it. I am pennyless. what an awesome grandson I have. he lent me the $30.00.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> so we went to goodwill tonight, and they had a scoobydoo phone. $30.00. it was just so cool. I had to have it. I am pennyless. what an awesome grandson I have. he lent me the $30.00.


I love scoobydoo post pics love to see it


----------



## hallorenescene

it didn't come with the cord to plug it into the wall, but I have a cell phone, so there is no phone connection anyway. but those cords are easily accessible


----------



## MummyOf5

My 17yr old son would love that hallo, very cool!


----------



## ChrisW

We are on vacation in Cape May, NJ. Hit some thrift stores on a rainy day.I came away with a 2 dollar glow in the dark Ouija board (to use as a prop), a 25 dollar 60" dancing Santa Claus and an 8 foot tall airblown snowman for $20. All in all pretty pleased.


----------



## dawnski

For those following my haunted hotel thread, sorry for the double post. I wanted to share my great garage sale find today. This $2 nickel-plated picture tree. I couldn't wait and already transformed it for Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

chrisw, that santa is an awesome buy. I want one. do you have a picture? there are some really cool ones out there.
oh my gosh dawnski, that is a very cool transformation.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

I'm making a few witches for the yard this year. I couldn't believe how PERFECT these Goodwill dresses I picked up today are! 








Edit: sorry for the huge image. I usually don't post pics and can't figure out how to resize.


----------



## hallorenescene

not, I like the big sized pictures. those are nice witches dresses. they sure have small feet though.


----------



## Kelloween

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> I'm making a few witches for the yard this year. I couldn't believe how PERFECT these Goodwill dresses I picked up today are!
> View attachment 198193
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the huge image. I usually don't post pics and can't figure out how to resize.



those are great!


----------



## printersdevil

Great dresses for your witches. Be sure to show us pics of them along the way. I would love to have at least one full size witch. Just don't know how to manage the head.


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> Great dresses for your witches. Be sure to show us pics of them along the way. I would love to have at least one full size witch. Just don't know how to manage the head.


Foam head with either mask or check on pinterest to see how others have made witch heads.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, there are some cool witches masks out there.


----------



## printersdevil

hallorescene, I read your comment about the small feet last night and thought I had missed a photo. I just now looked back and noticed the small shoe under the dresses. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> it didn't come with the cord to plug it into the wall, but I have a cell phone, so there is no phone connection anyway. but those cords are easily accessible


oh love the phone i would have bought it to very cool


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

printersdevil said:


> hallorescene, I read your comment about the small feet last night and thought I had missed a photo. I just now looked back and noticed the small shoe under the dresses. LOL


It made me laugh too!


----------



## printersdevil

I made a quick stop at a garage sale early this morning. I was on my way to my sisters to check her BP, blood sugar and give her the morning insulin shot. She just lives a few blocks away. I didn't get in from our MNT and tour of the Haunt House until almost midnight and was too wound up to sleep until around 3 a.m. So, I just pulled on a pair of workout capris and my University of Witches t-shirt without a bra. Well, this garage sale was calling my name, so I stopped. I figured it would be the woman of the house out there at 8 a.m. Nope, it was her young nice looking husband. I decided to stop anyway and was carry my purse around clutched to my chest.

Then I spied two plastic grocery sacks full of Crown Royal bottles. He had $2 a bad on them and I was about to buy them when he told me that I could have both for $2! There are two different sizes of them with a total of 15 bottles. I have them soaking to remove the labels. I think they will make a nice collection of potions. I need to make a special label for these with an appropriate witchy name that goes with the elegance of the bottles and the crown lid. One is missing a lid.

I also bought a wooden expandable rack that will be used to hang witches hats. 

Yesterday, I stopped at a church garage sale and found two witch hats, a round globe for a crystal ball, a great black photo book for witchy photos, and a nice stand for another smaller crystal ball. The globe is too big to fit on it, but I had one at home that will work. 

I also got a small kid's size tambourine. Thought it would be good to hang in the Fortune Teller's room. 

Pictures of the bottles later.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Not, I would wear the dress on the right in a heartbeat! Great finds!


----------



## MummyOf5

printersdevil said:


> I made a quick stop at a garage sale early this morning. I was on my way to my sisters to check her BP, blood sugar and give her the morning insulin shot. She just lives a few blocks away. I didn't get in from our MNT and tour of the Haunt House until almost midnight and was too wound up to sleep until around 3 a.m. So, I just pulled on a pair of workout capris and my University of Witches t-shirt without a bra. Well, this garage sale was calling my name, so I stopped. I figured it would be the woman of the house out there at 8 a.m. Nope, it was her young nice looking husband. I decided to stop anyway and was carry my purse around clutched to my chest.
> 
> Then I spied two plastic grocery sacks full of Crown Royal bottles. He had $2 a bad on them and I was about to buy them when he told me that I could have both for $2! There are two different sizes of them with a total of 15 bottles. I have them soaking to remove the labels. I think they will make a nice collection of potions. I need to make a special label for these with an appropriate witchy name that goes with the elegance of the bottles and the crown lid. One is missing a lid.
> 
> I also bought a wooden expandable rack that will be used to hang witches hats.
> 
> Yesterday, I stopped at a church garage sale and found two witch hats, a round globe for a crystal ball, a great black photo book for witchy photos, and a nice stand for another smaller crystal ball. The globe is too big to fit on it, but I had one at home that will work.
> 
> I also got a small kid's size tambourine. Thought it would be good to hang in the Fortune Teller's room.
> 
> Pictures of the bottles later.


Printer, what size bottle is missing a lid? I might be able to snag one from the bar when I'm working sometime.


----------



## Bethany

Printersdevil, to remove the labels, put them in hot water with dish soap & add vinegar!! It works WONDERFUL!!


----------



## printersdevil

I did these with hot water and dish soap. It worked fine on these.

MummyOf5, the Crown Royal bottle is a 1 liter. 

The bottles look so cool without the labels. I have never bought it in such a small size. LOL. I have 11 of the liters bottles and and four of the smaller ones. They look like glass flasks. I think I may stop back by and leave a note asking him if he has more of these later to let me know. I would love to have a lot of them to use!!!!! Love Crown, but wow, the small flask size had a $9.99 price tag on it. Buying bigger bottles is cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Always Wicked

i got lucky at least to me this weekend.. found a vintage metal milk crate( boy.. that thing is heavy), a lighted foam head pumpkin, plastic pumpkin, some small sweet looking hallo decorations, a perfect sized birdcage for my skeleton parrot, 13 pt canning jars, streamers, napkins, tablecloths, rolling plant stand ( think this is all ) for 17.00.. i will take pics later


----------



## jdubbya

printersdevil said:


> Great dresses for your witches. Be sure to show us pics of them along the way. I would love to have at least one full size witch. Just don't know how to manage the head.


As mentioned, a mask of your choosing on a foam wig head makes for an easy and effective fix.


----------



## printersdevil

How much does a mask like that run? They are wonderful!

Always wicked, great scores!


----------



## ChrisW

hallorenescene said:


> chrisw, that santa is an awesome buy. I want one. do you have a picture? there are some really cool ones out there.











It looks lightly used, if at all. The hands were still wrapped as if from the factory.

BTW, sorry about the sideways pic, I uploaded from my iPad and obviously did something wrong!


----------



## ChrisW

The glow Ouija board I just picked up. I plan on using it as a prop, the planchette moving by itself.


----------



## printersdevil

I would love to have one of the moving Ouija Boards, but don't think I can do all that. Please post your procedure as a tutorial for us.


----------



## jdubbya

printersdevil said:


> How much does a mask like that run? They are wonderful!


Prices vary. Death Studios makes a great mask. Nice thick latex with excellent sculpts, paint and hair.
Here's a link to their witch collection. Most run 70-80 bucks


http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Group/Group:11/ID:1/index.html

Halloween Asylum also has a couple nice ones for less.

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/wicce_halloween_mask.html
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/madame-yidhra-mask.html

check out The Horror dome as well. Also a great mask and good prices.

http://www.thehorrordome.com/the-swamp-hag-collector-halloween-mask.aspx

http://www.thehorrordome.com/esmeralda-the-wicked-witch-collector-halloween-mask.aspx

http://www.thehorrordome.com/witchy-woman-halloween-mask.aspx

Hope that helps!


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, you got some good deals. those bottles will be awesome. and what a great price. I've stopped at garage sales before that had blow molds I wanted as I spied them driving by. well, pajamas, bathrobe, slippers, no wonder my boss says I'm the most different person she knows. lol. I don't know what she means. I ask....odd. she says no, just stand out and different. as long as I'm having fun, then I guess i'll go with it.
you can't beat juddbya's witches. 
chris, he is an awesome santa. a very kind face. your going to keep him that way, right?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love this thread


----------



## Echo Sorceress

printersdevil said:


> I made a quick stop at a garage sale early this morning. I was on my way to my sisters to check her BP, blood sugar and give her the morning insulin shot. She just lives a few blocks away. I didn't get in from our MNT and tour of the Haunt House until almost midnight and was too wound up to sleep until around 3 a.m. So, I just pulled on a pair of workout capris and my University of Witches t-shirt without a bra. Well, this garage sale was calling my name, so I stopped. I figured it would be the woman of the house out there at 8 a.m. Nope, it was her young nice looking husband. I decided to stop anyway and was carry my purse around clutched to my chest.
> 
> Then I spied two plastic grocery sacks full of Crown Royal bottles. He had $2 a bad on them and I was about to buy them when he told me that I could have both for $2! There are two different sizes of them with a total of 15 bottles. I have them soaking to remove the labels. I think they will make a nice collection of potions. I need to make a special label for these with an appropriate witchy name that goes with the elegance of the bottles and the crown lid. One is missing a lid.
> 
> I also bought a wooden expandable rack that will be used to hang witches hats.
> 
> Yesterday, I stopped at a church garage sale and found two witch hats, a round globe for a crystal ball, a great black photo book for witchy photos, and a nice stand for another smaller crystal ball. The globe is too big to fit on it, but I had one at home that will work.
> 
> I also got a small kid's size tambourine. Thought it would be good to hang in the Fortune Teller's room.
> 
> Pictures of the bottles later.


WOW, printersdevil, that sounds like my dream haul! I can't wait to see what you do with all of those bottles and witchy items.


----------



## im the goddess

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> I'm making a few witches for the yard this year. I couldn't believe how PERFECT these Goodwill dresses I picked up today are!
> View attachment 198193
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the huge image. I usually don't post pics and can't figure out how to resize.


 Nice find on the dresses.



printersdevil said:


> I made a quick stop at a garage sale early this morning. I was on my way to my sisters to check her BP, blood sugar and give her the morning insulin shot. She just lives a few blocks away. I didn't get in from our MNT and tour of the Haunt House until almost midnight and was too wound up to sleep until around 3 a.m. So, I just pulled on a pair of workout capris and my University of Witches t-shirt without a bra. Well, this garage sale was calling my name, so I stopped. I figured it would be the woman of the house out there at 8 a.m. Nope, it was her young nice looking husband. I decided to stop anyway and was carry my purse around clutched to my chest.
> 
> Then I spied two plastic grocery sacks full of Crown Royal bottles. He had $2 a bad on them and I was about to buy them when he told me that I could have both for $2! There are two different sizes of them with a total of 15 bottles. I have them soaking to remove the labels. I think they will make a nice collection of potions. I need to make a special label for these with an appropriate witchy name that goes with the elegance of the bottles and the crown lid. One is missing a lid.
> 
> I also bought a wooden expandable rack that will be used to hang witches hats.
> 
> Yesterday, I stopped at a church garage sale and found two witch hats, a round globe for a crystal ball, a great black photo book for witchy photos, and a nice stand for another smaller crystal ball. The globe is too big to fit on it, but I had one at home that will work.
> 
> I also got a small kid's size tambourine. Thought it would be good to hang in the Fortune Teller's room.
> 
> Pictures of the bottles later.


 Great finds Printersdevil.


----------



## ChrisW

hallorenescene said:


> chris, he is an awesome santa. a very kind face. your going to keep him that way, right?


Corpse him up, shredded clothes, skeletal face, sack of body parts, evil laugh.... no seriously, I'll keep him as is. We bought him primarily as a decoration for our church's Christmas Bazaar, same as the large (8 ft) airblown snowman.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks for the links jdubbya> Will check them all out.


----------



## Always Wicked

ChrisW said:


> View attachment 198356
> 
> 
> It looks lightly used, if at all. The hands were still wrapped as if from the factory.
> 
> BTW, sorry about the sideways pic, I uploaded from my iPad and obviously did something wrong!



My iPad does the same thing


----------



## Always Wicked

Just some of the stuff I found this weekend - my foam cooler to make into my treasure chest for my pirates -YES !!


----------



## hallorenescene

printersdevil, goodwills, yard sales, and thrift shops yield masks sometimes. you just never know when. maybe check out craigslist. 
chris, I was having a rush attack, but I'm okay now. he will be a bonus to the bazaar. if I had one, I would have had him tied up in the toy shop the year I did my Addams family theme. then he would have broke free come xmas time because he would have made an appearance at our gathering.
always, nice finds. cool jug and foam coolers


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Oh my, those witches! And that Ouija board idea is fabulous. Please do post your process for us.


----------



## LadySherry

Printer: just bring a Styrofoam wig head to the next mnt we will make you a witches head. And with the mnt being about shiatsu massagers we can make it move as well. I will facebook you with all the details and material list.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh printer, you have a winner. do that, and then post pictures please.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

The hubs and I took a trip to our local Goodwill yesterday to goof around (and for me to look for Halloween stuff, of course.) 

I found a couple of unusual jack-o-lantern pails to hang as lanterns from our trees for around and under $1.00 ea.:








I found three hand painted polka-dot plastic bowls ($.89 ea.), and a hand painted metal jack-o-lantern tub for drinks ($3.99):















Last, but not least, I found an animated grim reaper for $2.99! He's a few feet tall, his eyes light up, and he says "Happy Halloween (spooky laughter.)" I plan on altering him to fit the carnival theme for this year's party.


----------



## killerhaunts

Saki.Girl said:


> found some great stuff today some goodies for my victim and then these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this looks like might be a make up thing was never used had to have it


That is not for make up. It is a calligraphy set. Most likely Chinese from the look of it. Very nice! I guess they are now not too hard to find as a home decor item: http://www.princetonhomedecor.com/product_info.php?products_id=68


----------



## killerhaunts

I just LOVE, LOVE the Meg Mucklebones mask! I wish I had one.



jdubbya said:


> As mentioned, a mask of your choosing on a foam wig head makes for an easy and effective fix.


----------



## killerhaunts

Saki.Girl said:


> Mu finds for the day hit the jack pot found avon glasses got 8 of them for 4.99 and i got this cool circle sign which i am going to trun into a sun dail for my gothic garden


It is the Provincial crests like it says on the back, not the flags (which are different). I really hope you don't permanently repurpose it. It is so cool and gorgeous, especially if it is wood.


----------



## killerhaunts

My sister picked up a grandfather clock for me off the CURB! Score! The front glass is broken but it has all of the other parts. Not sure how one works. I'll have to do some research to see if I can get it working again. Picked up the spiders at Goodwill along with the owl light-up window thing. 


















I got a cat one at a Food Bank thing but can't seem to find it to take pics  










I bought them a while ago but here is a pic of the grow snake. It is in a (2 gallon I think) jar.


----------



## printersdevil

LoveAndEyeballs, there are tutorials on her for the animated Ouija Boards. I read them, but hope to follow the recent progress of someone in case I have questions along the way.


----------



## printersdevil

killerhaunts, great clock, even if it does not work. Fantastic find!

Lady Sherry, you are AWESOME! I have four of the massagers so I am anxious to find out how to use them


----------



## Saki.Girl

killerhaunts said:


> It is the Provincial crests like it says on the back, not the flags (which are different). I really hope you don't permanently repurpose it. It is so cool and gorgeous, especially if it is wood.


LOl it is wood and so far I have not done anything to it.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

A grandfather clock on the curb?!? How awesome is that!


----------



## Always Wicked

killerhaunts said:


> It is the Provincial crests like it says on the back, not the flags (which are different). I really hope you don't permanently repurpose it. It is so cool and gorgeous, especially if it is wood.


love this!!!!


----------



## ChrisW

hallorenescene said:


> printersdevil, goodwills, yard sales, and thrift shops yield masks sometimes. you just never know when. maybe check out craigslist.
> chris, I was having a rush attack, but I'm okay now. he will be a bonus to the bazaar. if I had one, I would have had him tied up in the toy shop the year I did my Addams family theme. then he would have broke free come xmas time ...


That's a great idea, very Addamsesque.


----------



## hallorenescene

love, cute pumpkin pails. and I have that grim reaper. I've had him quite a spell. I've used him in my haunt many a year. he's really pretty cool. I don't think mine says happy Halloween though. mine shakes and makes scary noises.
killer, that is a cool clock. that would be great if you could get it to work. you can get the glass replaced at a place that sells windows for very little. nice big spoders too.


----------



## killerhaunts

I should send my daughter and Hubby to the thrift store more often. Lookie what they found:








I new mini skelly from Savers! I never have such luck there. Now I have a skeleton for each member of the family! 2 Adult and 3 kid skellies!


----------



## hallorenescene

killerhaunts, that is one fantastic find. it feels good when you have that good of luck.


----------



## Bethany

Killerhaunts fantastic find! I am definately going to hit up the 2 Saver's when I go visit in Ohio. I sure do miss them.


----------



## BlueFrog

People actually find things at Savers? All I ever find is junk, junk, and more junk. :jealous: Congrats on the great finds!

GW is finally starting to yield the occasional useful item. A container of glass mosaic tiles for my top secret skeleton project. Some very fine fishing line. A small silverplated Reed & Barton bell with rose motif. Some artificial branches with tiny LED lights on the tops of the branches. No-sew hem trim in a variety of useful colors. No big finds, just small "stuff" to make the display that much more detailed. 

Now to figure out how I'm going to get all this "stuff" outside in the haunt in one day and still have time for ToTs!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score KH


----------



## Always Wicked

picked up another case of quart jars for 2.00 yea... 2.00 for the case.. and they were wide mouth KERR jars.. soooo i think i will swap out some of my cheaper canning jars and put them into my craft room... use those KERRS for the job intended for them ..


----------



## hallorenescene

always, you can always can, and put labels on the canning. good till you eat the stuff. could make it fun.


----------



## killerhaunts

I have a big ol' WTF here:










Now I know what these are but here's the thing: My husband went out shooting and come home for a bit, then went back out again to pick something up. When I went in to the garage I saw these filthy heads in a box! I was like WTF!? When he got back (just now) I asked him where he got them. He said they were out where he was shooting and thought I'd just love them  What a sweetie! They have holes in them from being used as target practice! Guess SOMEONE was mad they failed beauty school! Nothing is better than free Halloween stuff.


----------



## matrixmom

Funny story killer H and nuthin is better than free.....


----------



## matrixmom

Got 6 of these today at a thrift store for $5 (i think they didnt know they have a timer too!!!)

http://www.batteryoperatedcandles.net/2086030-SILVER-p-window-candles.html


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score MM


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Don'tcha love it when they just don't know what they have, MM? Yay!


----------



## moony_1

It has been slow here for us...but yesterday we finally found some Halloween stuff! Got quite a haul! Some of it is a bit cutesy/country...so I may out that up early then switch out as Halloween gets closer. But...considering I paid five bucks for everything here...I wasn't about to be picky about the lot! 
http://imgur.com/iwojZI2
http://imgur.com/2ep7FuZ
http://imgur.com/hvNJMEK
http://imgur.com/Jd4yist
http://imgur.com/XhHx0MQ

The pic of the bowls...there are two of each type pictured. Included with this stuff was also a wooden "welcome" sign that has seasonal hangings...so I'd say it was a good deal!


----------



## moony_1

Nice find from the shooting range KH! Those cosmetology heads can be pricey!


----------



## im the goddess

Those are really cute Moony1.


----------



## Paint It Black

Moony, those are cute things that could be used in other projects too, like a wreath or centerpiece.


----------



## WitchyKitty

We went out fo town and hit some Goodwill stores while we were out...found SOOOOOO many awesome things! Here are some pics of some of it...there were other things we found, too, but they may be Secret Reaper gifts in the future, so I can't show you those pics! (Or I may keep them cause they are super cute, lol.) The pics I took do no justice to some of these items, which are so cool and detailed in person.

Here is a group shot of the few things I can show you:








Here is a pic of the solid cast iron spider web candle holder...it's freakin' awesome!! I actually had a woman pawing at it while I was holding it and asking how much it was and how cool it was, lol. The Hocus Pocus cauldron was originally from Hallmark:








This big Skeleton Mummy head Is our fave!!! My husband found it hidden on a shelf and grabbed it up quick! It's a Dept. 56 item, perfect condition, still tagged and we got it sooo cheap! LOVE THIS! The lady who was grabbing at the iron spider web was also pawing at this when we found it, lol. This big pumpkin cookie jar had no price, so the lady working gave it to me for .99 cents!!! Yays!








Pumpkin baking tin...so cute! I love baking!








Super cute stacking boxes with upraised velvet type decor on them and a cool wire witch basket...both items have so much detail:








Some neat coffee mugs, one is Boo Brew...it even has Boo Brew on the inside of the cup which is so adorable...then the spider web mug, the web goes all the way around. I can always use more cookie cutters! The white pumpkin dish is beautiful and classy. LOVE it!








Most of this stuff was still tagged and brand new!! We brought home 6 big bags of stuff for barely any money! Great day!

Ah, I wish I could show you the other stuff, but I can't until I decide if I am keeping or giving! I got some lidded jars, too, and stuff like that, for crafting, for cheap. I wish my Goodwill had stuff like this! We will definitely be hitting out of town ones more often, now!!!


----------



## Bethany

moony 1 & witchykitty greast finds!! 
I found some metalic red & green taper candles. 2 in each box, never burned or opened (3 boxes) & 2 small candelabras at Saver's the other day along with all the other stuff. Don't know that I will make it to any more thrift stores while here in Ohio. The less days we have the busier we get.


----------



## printersdevil

Witchy Kitty, awesome stuff. I wish our Goodwills and thrift stores would put out Halloween year round. They refuse.


----------



## printersdevil

Found this Ouija Board through a Facebook local for sale sight. I posted a requestion ISO and got this for $10. It will go great with all the fantastic fortune teller stuff I just got in a fourth box from the Mini Reaper from booswife02. Check out all the photos in that thread.









Found this Bratz doll head yesterday at a thrift store and she was free! Her hands will be perfect to hover over a crystal ball!








Wooden jewelry boxes for $2 eacg


----------



## WitchyKitty

printersdevil said:


> Witchy Kitty, awesome stuff. I wish our Goodwills and thrift stores would put out Halloween year round. They refuse.


That's how ours here is, too. They only do the current holiday...and ours is a smaller store, too. We never seem to have anything good. We just lucked out and found some stores out of town in bigger cities that put out all holidays...I can't wait to go back and see if they put out more soon! Hoping to find some outdoor stuff next time. They had shelves and shelves of other holidays, too. It was great!


----------



## printersdevil

More thrifty purchases
Boxes for Reapers gifts or PIF
Boxes were $1 or $2 each























Potion bottles
Crown Royal bottles in two sizes 15 total fro $2







Patron bottle $2







Small potion bottles 10 cents each







Bulbs for Witches Balls $1 a box 







Small box with cage--thinking a skelly or crow inside 50 cents







Lights 50 cents each







Book end with wtich hat. The other was broken and they threw it away. Free. This is a Harry Potter item







Massagers to use for props $4 and $5 each







Tambourine for gypsy fortune teller room. It is a child size but only $1


----------



## WitchyKitty

OMGosh!! That's the HP sorting hat on that bookend!! I love it!!


----------



## printersdevil

Yes, the owner of the thrift store saved it for me. the other bookend was broken and she kept it for me to fix. Someone threw it away! She gave me this one. The price tag on the bottom was $30!

I would love to have a sorting hat! do they sell them?


----------



## WitchyKitty

printersdevil said:


> Yes, the owner of the thrift store saved it for me. the other bookend was broken and she kept it for me to fix. Someone threw it away! She gave me this one. The price tag on the bottom was $30!
> 
> I would love to have a sorting hat! do they sell them?


Yes, they do!!!! I have almost bought one many times. I found one at a book store once...they are around, you just have to look for them.


----------



## printersdevil

I just have to show this again. I picked this doll head up for free yesterday and knew that she would make a great gypsy fortune teller. I just draped a scarf over her head and set this light globe under her hands. Imagine her when I get her dressed and a crystal ball fixed up for her. Her hands are perfect for this!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Yes, the owner of the thrift store saved it for me. the other bookend was broken and she kept it for me to fix. Someone threw it away! She gave me this one. The price tag on the bottom was $30!
> 
> I would love to have a sorting hat! do they sell them?


they do have sorting hats i own one i will have to get apic of it for you


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I just have to show this again. I picked this doll head up for free yesterday and knew that she would make a great gypsy fortune teller. I just draped a scarf over her head and set this light globe under her hands. Imagine her when I get her dressed and a crystal ball fixed up for her. Her hands are perfect for this!!!
> View attachment 198908


she will look fantastic great find


----------



## Saki.Girl

some great finds i have not been to a thrift store for a while need to soon


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff Printersdevil! You're on a roll. Love the boxes you got. I will def. be looking at the bratz heads differerntly from now on.


----------



## matrixmom

Wow printers devil WHAT A SCORE>>>>when youre hot you are hot! Lucky you! My fave are the wood boxes and wicker ones too. Be careful with that original quija board...


----------



## Always Wicked

Wow !!! Everyone did great this weekend !!! I will post my finds after the holiday -- been entertaining family and friends this weekend but I took a break and went to yard sales and got lucky again - I think next week I might hit our thrift shop - like most others - it doesn't really put out halloween stuff until then !!


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy kitty, boy did you score. I love the mummy head, the hocus pocus cauldron, the witches basket, the stacking boxes, the cookie cutters, and the cupcake pan. I love to bake too.
printer, I bet I know what you're going to do with those jewelry boxes. and that bratz doll is perfect. cool chest, maybe pirates. oh man are you going to be brain storming the potion bottles. and great buy on the massagers.


----------



## moony_1

Witchykitty and printersdevil those are great finds!!! Love that mummy skull and the wicker boxes from each of your finds!!!! Jealous!


----------



## Paint It Black

Crazy good finds everyone!


----------



## Jules17

Awesome stuff everyone! I will have to go hit a couple thrift stores this afternoon. We were out of town this past weekend so I didn't have a chance to hit any yard sales.


----------



## Always Wicked

Pics as promised






































Also a skull bath mat at walmart and a round ball cake pan for 2.00 

The trunk was 5.00, the inflatable was 10.00, costume 2.00, free rope, other cake pans , 3.00, game and movie 5.00, case of 12 bottles 2.00


----------



## Always Wicked

Forgot abt this 10.00 - I stuck it on our front door to make sure it would fit right on my wreath holder !!!


----------



## printersdevil

Love that wreath! That is awesome!!!


----------



## punkineater

Free is fab! Plug in candles from my mother in laws yard sale & silver plated serving dishes I found out in our storage.


----------



## Always Wicked

punkineater said:


> View attachment 198986
> View attachment 198987
> 
> Free is fab! Plug in candles from my mother in laws yard sale & silver plated serving dishes I found out in our storage.




all about free stuff.. i almost bought some off of ebay .. they were a decent buy and then i decided to cross my fingers and hope to find some... love the silverplated stuff..


----------



## matrixmom

Always Wicked said:


> Pics as promised
> View attachment 198967
> View attachment 198968
> View attachment 198969
> View attachment 198970
> View attachment 198971
> View attachment 198972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free rope,


FREE ROPE??? Lucky! Great haul there....


----------



## hallorenescene

always, other than the movie which I already have, I love it all. that is an awesome haul.
pumpkin eater, that's great you found your old silver. nice buy on the camdles too.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice silver plate and candles.


----------



## dawnski

Made some great finds to add more atmosphere for my haunted hotel party.


----------



## hallorenescene

dawn, very nice findings. the head in the frame is most interesting


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I absolutely love those flowers and the lamp Dawnski


----------



## Paint It Black

Dawnski, great finds - where did you find those treasures?


----------



## Always Wicked

love the stuff you found dawn... like.. hallo... the frame is great!!!!


----------



## moony_1

Dawnski those are great finds! Loveit all! Especially the bust and thelamp base!


----------



## dawnski

Well gosh, thanks for all the replies. I already did makeovers on them over the weekend. Here they are. I've been making a lot of my finds at a place called New Uses. They are only in IL, OH and MN right now. It's a shop where people turn in their home furnishings for cash and then they resell it. There's always something new. I'm sure the staff must think of me as the eccentric Halloween lady. http://www.newuses.com/


----------



## printersdevil

matrixmom, love all the things you picked up.

dawnski, cool finds


----------



## BillyBones

Post a picture when your done.......please


----------



## printersdevil

BillyBones, she started a thread for these transformations. Here it is: 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/134938-show-off-your-thrift-store-transformations.html


----------



## moonbaby345

printersdevil said:


> More thrifty purchases
> Boxes for Reapers gifts or PIF
> Boxes were $1 or $2 each
> 
> View attachment 198864
> 
> 
> View attachment 198865
> View attachment 198866
> 
> 
> Potion bottles
> Crown Royal bottles in two sizes 15 total fro $2
> View attachment 198868
> 
> Patron bottle $2
> View attachment 198867
> 
> Small potion bottles 10 cents each
> View attachment 198869
> 
> Bulbs for Witches Balls $1 a box
> View attachment 198870
> 
> Small box with cage--thinking a skelly or crow inside 50 cents
> View attachment 198871
> 
> Lights 50 cents each
> View attachment 198872
> 
> Book end with wtich hat. The other was broken and they threw it away. Free. This is a Harry Potter item
> View attachment 198873
> 
> Massagers to use for props $4 and $5 each
> View attachment 198874
> 
> Tambourine for gypsy fortune teller room. It is a child size but only $1
> View attachment 198875


Love the first box with the metal studs.I had a similar one but it was much bigger and it had lion heads on it.I used to keep my crystals,stones and tarot cards in it.Sadly it was left behind when I moved 2 years ago along with everything in itIt was such a unquie item.I bought it from an antique store.


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnski, nice make overs. that really made the bust as appealing as the framed guy.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Does anyone know what happened to Mr. Gris? I haven't seen him post in a long time. I tried to find his profile but couldn't... I was a member of his group on facebook but I can't even find that now =(


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Halloween_Queen said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Mr. Gris? I haven't seen him post in a long time. I tried to find his profile but couldn't... I was a member of his group on facebook but I can't even find that now =(


I could have sworn he said he was going off the grid. .


----------



## ferguc

He was back on here for a little while after taking some time off. Now he's gone again


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris and I are still in touch. He's busy with real life matters, and taking a break from all social media.


----------



## dawnski

Wow, what super finds I made today. Our subdivision had a garage sale today. All my finds were under $5 except for the extinguisher lamp. The flowers were free. I am ecstatic about the fire extinguisher lamp which will go well with that 1930s haunted hotel vibe but also go with our regular steampunk style home decor.


----------



## matrixmom

That lamp looks great! and , nothing is better than free for other things.


----------



## BlueFrog

Dawnski, those finds are astounding! I've wanted a fire extinguisher lamp for quite a while but have never seen one under $100 in my area - and we're even in the same state!


----------



## moony_1

That lamp is gorgeous!!!! Great find!


----------



## Paint It Black

Found this huge white tiger today at an estate sale for $3. It is an upgrade to the little tiger I used last year in my Midnight Carnival.










Last year's tiger, hahaha:


----------



## Kelloween

yep, hes a bit larger..lol


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Ohhh okay. Thanks guys I only just recently starting lurking again, guess I missed his post. Best wishes to him, hope to see him back one day =)


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

More realistic, too, Paint It Black!

Dawnski - that lamp! ::drool::


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnski, great scores.
pib, he's larger, but still playful looking. what a cute circus barrel.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone i have not been out in some time but love seeing what you are all getting


----------



## Paint It Black

High school rummage sales are the BEST. Today was the last of the big three in our area, and for about $20, I came home with all this:


----------



## bethene

oh wow,, what a haul!! LOVE the chests!!!!!!! and the wooden box is fabulous!!! Oh, and some great finds for your western theme,, and you can never have too many skulls!!


----------



## moonbaby345

I would love to have one of those chests to store my candles and incense in!Right now I have all my candles in a plastic bag.That wooden one would work for a vampire's killer kit too!I like the little ceramic tombstone and the bowl that the skull is sitting on!You found some great stuff,Paint It Black!


----------



## Always Wicked

Hmmm that painted guitar just gave me idea for pirate siren on the beach !!!!! Love it


----------



## punkineater

Today's haul~2 thrift stores, 2 yard sales & Rite Aide 50% off sale. The medical scale was $20, 4 dolls were $16 total, other misc was either 1-2 dollars.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow, nice score punkineater, especially like the cherubs


----------



## Paint It Black

punkineater, I love all the cherubs. I must have at least 6 in my haunt too. Cherubs and gargoyles are great for any haunt, indoors and out!


----------



## matrixmom

Everyone got some real cool halloween stuff this weekend! I had to work.....


----------



## Bethany

great finds everyone! 
PIB jealous of your haul. Feel free to send what you don't want.


----------



## Always Wicked

You did awesomely today punkineater


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, great finds everyone!
PIB, what cute western things for your theme. Love the boxes, especially the chest one with the lock. Skulls-can always use them

Punkin those are great cherubs. Do you do a cemetery? What great finds. Also the skulls. But, I love the red shoe. What a great witch's shoe that would be.

I picked up some pretty good things today. WIll have to get photos and share later.


----------



## Dementedone

Had to go out of town Friday for work. There is a large thrift store there that I like to go to when I am up that way. 

Got two mop heads for .99 each (for bloody 'guts' in the meat grinder).

Found some doll hair and cheerleading shakers for hair on the clown heads.

Got this rainbow tube thing that I'm not sure what I will do with, but it will be used. 

Found this super cute 'Billy Bones' like the popular bass fish plaque. It sings 'bad to the bone'. This is Johnny's theme song. He even played it at our wedding. I had to have it.


----------



## 1magicalwitch

cant wait to see the end results, i'm in the process of doing the same thing!


----------



## moony_1

Great finds everyone! I didn't get much in the way of Halloween stuff yesterday...BUT I did find an old chrome and Formica dining table (think 1950s-60s) and four matching chrome and vinyl chairs! ALL for 33$!!! (And considering how long I've been searching for a set like this (especially this size of table...with leaves it can seat 10-12!) I scored big time!!! Even if I didn't get much Halloween stuff...I was still thrilled! I'll post a pic later of the spice rack I got to turn it into a witches spice rack


----------



## Bethany

moony_1 said:


> Great finds everyone! I didn't get much in the way of Halloween stuff yesterday...BUT I did find an old chrome and Formica dining table (think 1950s-60s) and four matching chrome and vinyl chairs! ALL for 33$!!! (And considering how long I've been searching for a set like this (especially this size of table...with leaves it can seat 10-12!) I scored big time!!! Even if I didn't get much Halloween stuff...I was still thrilled! I'll post a pic later of the spice rack I got to turn it into a witches spice rack


Post a pic of the table and chairs too please!!


----------



## moony_1

http://imgur.com/vzv3P54

This is the spice rack I got for fifty cents! I think with a new paint job and some witch "ingredients" overflowing from some of the drawers it will be great! 

And Bethany...since you asked this is the table and chairs set! The vinyl is dirty, but in great shape...started cleaning with a magic eraser and it is coming clean no problems! I do have to shine the chrome though. http://imgur.com/ZeQuLjJ

(Excuse the mess in the background...I couldn't wait to get it in place so I just shoved the old table aside haha. On the plus side...our other table will likely fetch a couple hundred...so I will actually profit from getting this retro one!


----------



## printersdevil

moony that sounds great! Would love to see it and the spice rack.


----------



## MummyOf5

moony_1 said:


> http://imgur.com/vzv3P54
> 
> This is the spice rack I got for fifty cents! I think with a new paint job and some witch "ingredients" overflowing from some of the drawers it will be great!
> 
> And Bethany...since you asked this is the table and chairs set! The vinyl is dirty, but in great shape...started cleaning with a magic eraser and it is coming clean no problems! I do have to shine the chrome though. http://imgur.com/ZeQuLjJ
> 
> I actually have two tables like that. One was given to us by my husband's aunt and uncle several years ago and the other one his dad left at the house when he moved out so we gained it when we moved in. The chairs aren't nearly as cool as yours though.
> 
> (Excuse the mess in the background...I couldn't wait to get it in place so I just shoved the old table aside haha. On the plus side...our other table will likely fetch a couple hundred...so I will actually profit from getting this retro one!



I actually have two tables like that. One was given to us by my husband's aunt and uncle several years ago and the other one his dad left at the house when he moved out so we gained it when we moved in. The chairs aren't nearly as cool as yours though.


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, that western get up is perfect for your western theme. it's really nice looking. that silver chest looks like something a king would own. and the seashell lights and musical instrument would be perfect for my tikki party. 
pumpkineater, that scale would be perfect for a mad lab scene or a hospital scene. those toadstools would be great for a fairy tale scene, or in my garden. the angels would be good in my garden too.


----------



## moony_1

MummyOf5 said:


> I actually have two tables like that. One was given to us by my husband's aunt and uncle several years ago and the other one his dad left at the house when he moved out so we gained it when we moved in. The chairs aren't nearly as cool as yours though.


My Nan had one that I loved growing up. She would have given it to me...but she is in newfoundland and I'm in Alberta :'( the shipping would have been outrageous! I'm definitely jealous of your TWO sets! And free as well! Much better deal than me haha


----------



## punkineater

printersdevil said:


> Wow, great finds everyone!
> PIB, what cute western things for your theme. Love the boxes, especially the chest one with the lock. Skulls-can always use them
> 
> Punkin those are great cherubs. Do you do a cemetery? What great finds. Also the skulls. But, I love the red shoe. What a great witch's shoe that would be.
> 
> I picked up some pretty good things today. WIll have to get photos and share later.


thank you printersdevil~yes, we do a huge cemetery scene. We're up to 11-13 different scenes now on about half of our 1 acre property, with the cemetery being the largest. We also decorate a 20x40 patio, the garage & part of the inside of the house. In 2012 we had over 100 guests at the party! Lots of fun!
The red shoe is pretty fabulous(was only $1) & will be perfect for the guest bath, which is decorated in Victorian style witchyness.
Love that Billy Bones, Dementedone 
**I am having so much FUN seeing what you all are finding out there, and how you will incorporate it into your haunt!!!


----------



## MummyOf5

I only have 4 chairs and yours are way cooler.


----------



## Bethany

moony_1 said:


> http://imgur.com/vzv3P54
> 
> This is the spice rack I got for fifty cents! I think with a new paint job and some witch "ingredients" overflowing from some of the drawers it will be great!
> 
> And Bethany...since you asked this is the table and chairs set! The vinyl is dirty, but in great shape...started cleaning with a magic eraser and it is coming clean no problems! I do have to shine the chrome though. http://imgur.com/ZeQuLjJ
> 
> (Excuse the mess in the background...I couldn't wait to get it in place so I just shoved the old table aside haha. On the plus side...our other table will likely fetch a couple hundred...so I will actually profit from getting this retro one!


Love the table & the spice drawers! 



MummyOf5 said:


> I only have 4 chairs and yours are way cooler.


An Antique store back in Toledo would have sets that were redone. LOVED them. I picke up a table along the side of the road years ago, no chairs, but I do love the table. Will have to take pics & post.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome spice rack. There is much potential there! Love the table and chairs.


----------



## printersdevil

Here are some of my finds for the weekend. I also got several more long scarves that will be great for the gypsy things and also a brand new light purple tablecloth for a 20 inch round table. I picked up one of the fiberboard tables about this size that has the screw off legs for $1.99. I have one other that size and love it. I was happy to find the table cloth. It was at an estate sale I went to yesterday. I missed it then, but dropped back by today to see if they still had some of the small mini bundt pans that I skipped over yesterday. Not only did they have one new pack of 3 and another set of 3 that looked new, everything was half price today!!! I got all six for $2. Two scarves for $1 each, the table cloth for $1.50, 4 small tea size Halloween towels for 50 cents each. They didn't look like they had ever been used. Also a wonderful red hat for summer. I love hats. It was only $2 today! Now, I need a new summer dress in red!!!

This is my favorite buy of the weekend! An 8 Ball for my prediction tables! It was at Goodwill. They had a lot of new toys they picked up recently and I keep walking around checking them out. Today, I thought, what is that black ball? And there it was. However, the idiots had written the price on the white area beside the number 8. I was furious. How dumb. It was $4.95 but the words were kind of fuzzy. I was debating paying that much with the ink and fuzziness. Then I found another that was marked $3.95 and the words and letters were clear. However, it did still have the permanent marker price. I got it off with nail polish remover though.









This pretty wide ribbon decoration stuff for 50 cents at a garage sale. I also got 10 necklaces for $1.00 that I will use for various things..








I picked up this box last week after I posted my photos for the week. Love the look of it. Not sure what I will use it for yet. It is sort of pirate looking. Not big enough for a vampire killer kit though.








Also was very excited to find these at a garage sale. 12 cones that I will spray black to be witches hats for a game. $1 total.








Cool frame 75 cents








I showed this picture of the Bratz doll head on the right last weekend. I think I had just drapped a scarf over her head. I realized that I had another one of these in the garage that I have had for a little while. The blonde is a little smaller and doesn't have arms to pose on a crystal ball, but still nice. I put these scarves on them to show the sort of gypsy look. I have three of these head scarves like this. I think they have potential.








This is a brown sort of gypsy looking skirt and blouse that I got at GW for a prop. I just like the look of it and thought I could use it for the price.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, congrats on the 8 ball. that is a nice add. I love the look of a gypsy from a bratz doll. I see them all the time cheap. now that I am looking for one, zipo. I think bratz dolls are very exotic looking. perfect for a gypsy look.


----------



## printersdevil

I love the dark haired one with the moveable hands.


----------



## im the goddess

Printer, I really like that frame you found. Is that a roll of blue sequined cloth too? I had an 8 ball in my hand at goodwilll last week, and put it back. I just pack away all the halloween related items I had in my garage and dining room, and it filled up 2 45 gallon totes. I decided I didn't need the 8 ball too.

Hello, my name is Goddess, and I am a Halloween hoarder. Help me.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Printer great finds I and love the 8 ball I am on a mission to find one of those and the trunk/ box is cool what about a gypsy. fortune teller box for it


----------



## lizzyborden

Great finds everybody, but punkineater's scale scares me the most! 

I hit the mother lode at the flea market this weekend. Bought two huge boxes full for $12 and found a few other things as well. It will be a few days before I can upload pictures as I have no earthly idea of how to upload pictures from the iPod and I'm going through serious Internet withdrawal at home.


----------



## Bethany

lizzyborden said:


> Great finds everybody, but punkineater's scale scares me the most!
> 
> I hit the mother lode at the flea market this weekend. Bought two huge boxes full for $12 and found a few other things as well. It will be a few days before I can upload pictures as I have no earthly idea of how to upload pictures from the iPod and I'm going through serious Internet withdrawal at home.


Good to see you pop in Lizzy!!


----------



## Always Wicked

printer.... all of ur stuff is awesome..


----------



## Always Wicked

Picked all this up for 5.00 at a yard sale this weekend - only one I had time to stop in on ....

Will use it all in pirate setup this year


----------



## matrixmom

Love the chair AW - and the coconut is lookin very pirate!


----------



## hallorenescene

I really like the chair too.


----------



## Always Wicked

The lady was using it as a plant stand ... I almost walked by it bc it was under a table


----------



## printersdevil

Yes, the chair is a find! Also like the coconut and the bubba keg!


----------



## CrystalV

We have a city wide rummage sale for the first time ever this weekend so I'm super excited! I'm bound to find something!!!


----------



## printersdevil

GOod luck at the city rummage sale, CrystalIV and welcome to the Forums!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am having with drawls I so need to fin some goodies


----------



## WitchyKitty

My husband and I spent part of our anniversary hunting for more thrift stores, lol. We were out of town doing stuff, so we figured, why not? Here are a few of the things we found...there is about two times more stuff, some REALLY cool stuff, but I can't show you those because they may be SR gifts. Between this stuff and the stuff we found the weekend before that I posted, we have Halloween goodies everywhere!!







I love this kitty pumpkin plate!!!


----------



## moony_1

nice finds witchykitty! I do love that kitty plate! adorable~!


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, nice finds. I love the witch mug. and two cool pumpkins.


----------



## im the goddess

Witchykitty, all those things are great. Nice finds.


----------



## printersdevil

witchykitty, nice haul. Love the witch cup.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Found this Department 56 flip-top Franky candy bowl for $10 yesterday.


----------



## moonbaby345

I love that cat plate and that witch mug,Witchykitty!Now I really want to see your other stuff!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok picked up these two items today

















i also ordered a wood burning set that i plan on using on the rollor pen and wooden spoons


----------



## Always Wicked

witchkitty... i love the two tealight pumpkin holders.. and i have some orange colored pumpkins( like the big glass one in the back row) that i purchased at old tyme pottery...love them to decorate with........... they can be used as serving bowls or candy holders.. etc.. lol .. i get started and cant stop.. saki.. love the scroll sign


----------



## Always Wicked

i picked up a bunch of stuff this morning at a garage sale , i will add pics when i get a chance.. a old looking lamp base, vases, guitar , (to paint-insert cough here with my lack of artistic abilities), a leather looking purse that will be a pouch for some lucky pirate, and well too much too even list.. some will go out to our payitforward surprise peeps next week.. for ya'll to have your way with them since im not that great and know yall turn them into awesomeness..


----------



## printersdevil

I found a wooden cleaver for a vampire kit! Yea, they are hard to find. A couple of pretty bottles and a mannequin head with the flesh colored skin and details like a person. I hope she will work for my fortune teller. She is a cosmetology wig head. Photos to come.


----------



## printersdevil

Stingy_Jack, I almost missed your Frankie. he is wonderful!


----------



## mummy247

Great find the other day ..two huge Pumpkins Blow Molds..I want to say 36" ..though I really have to measure them. One has a crack on the back, they need a good wash down, plug them both in still works great!! Best part $1.00 each!!! Will try to post a pic sometime soon..I had to hide them so hubby won't (kill - ok kill a bit strong..) for buying more Halloween stuff.


----------



## printersdevil

Great find, mummy247!


----------



## RCIAG

We have a trunkload going to Goodwill today or tomorrow. I haven't been to our Goodwill store since around Christmas. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT I FIND!!

Wish me luck & lotsa tiki/Halloween/good stuff findings!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Hope you find lots of goodies!


----------



## Deadna

I love half off day at Goodwill but I tend to buy too much cute stuff 
Got 1986 McDonalds pails,heavy gargoyle shelf thingys,lighted moon,exit sign,long black velvet gloves,the jar has" aromatic dreams" embossed on it(perfect for potion),pumpkin napkin rings and a hideous green glitter foam pumpkin that changes colors,heavy wooden tic-tac-toe game. Unfortunately everything is now covered in green glitter!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=199817&d=1402200960


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy jack, that is an amazing find! gasp, how do people part with such treasures. wonderful price.
saki, I guess I have to see what you do to those. 
mummy, I love blow molds. good find on the pumpkins. $1.00, awesome
rciag, good luck.
deadna, nice finds. love the gargoyles


----------



## printersdevil

Got some cool stuff for my fortune teller theme. Posted on the Fortune teller thread on PARTY IDEAS. http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

WooHoo! I scored! Finally!
I was at Goodwill getting trick-or-treat jack-o-lantern pails to finish my totem pole (which s a really cool idea, to the HF member that first thought of it. To those of you thinking about trying it... orange only... I stuck a purple in the middle of mine and it's too thick/dark for the lights to shine through, hence my being at Goodwill to find more pails.)
Anyway, while I was there, with both arms wrapped around 8 pumpkin pails (because you can never have too many) and some miscellaneous Halloween items that may be future Reaper gifts, I saw this...
and damn near dropped everything on the ground so that I could grab it before anyone else touched it.
I didn't know what it was, but I knew I had to have it. Turns out it's a Dept 56 cider server that was discontinued back in 2004. There's a space in the back of the base for a tealight to keep everything warm. It's missing one arm (which I think I can make), and its party hat. And I paid a whopping $3.43 WooHoo!


----------



## matrixmom

Didnt even notice the missing arm. What a great piece. The fun part - where are you storing this bad boy? (girl? )


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

the legs come out, so it won't be quite that bad... It's definitely going to cost me some space, though


----------



## RedSonja

CzarinaKatarina said:


> WooHoo! I scored! Finally!
> I was at Goodwill getting trick-or-treat jack-o-lantern pails to finish my totem pole (which s a really cool idea, to the HF member that first thought of it. To those of you thinking about trying it... orange only... I stuck a purple in the middle of mine and it's too thick/dark for the lights to shine through, hence my being at Goodwill to find more pails.)
> Anyway, while I was there, with both arms wrapped around 8 pumpkin pails (because you can never have too many) and some miscellaneous Halloween items that may be future Reaper gifts, I saw this...
> and damn near dropped everything on the ground so that I could grab it before anyone else touched it.
> I didn't know what it was, but I knew I had to have it. Turns out it's a Dept 56 cider server that was discontinued back in 2004. There's a space in the back of the base for a tealight to keep everything warm. It's missing one arm (which I think I can make), and its party hat. And I paid a whopping $3.43 WooHoo!


Awesome find, Katerina!


----------



## printersdevil

Cool find!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I stopped in a Goodwill while out of state and spotted this awesome, small chest. It's about 8 inches wide and in terrific condition. I have been looking around Goodwills for awhile now for something like this at a good price...as I didn't want to have to spend more for one in a retail store if I didn't have to. I got it for $1.99!! I haven't decided yet what I want to turn it into...I'm thinking a witch's chest full of goodies maybe...


----------



## BlueFrog

Very nice box! I love attractive boxes, be they old or new, simple or ornate. I personally think yours looks like a presentation box for a magical object like a hand of glory or a monkey's paw.


----------



## WitchyKitty

BlueFrog said:


> Very nice box! I love attractive boxes, be they old or new, simple or ornate. I personally think yours looks like a presentation box for a magical object like a hand of glory or a monkey's paw.


Lol, yeah, my mom saw it and told me to put a human heart in it. There are so many possibilities for small chests...


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome box, witchykitty/


----------



## bethene

Czarina, love that!! I had to look to see the missing leg. I am sure you can make one,,, great find!!!


WitchyKitty, I ADORE that box! I would make it a witches box, with all the need supplies! The other ideas are good to, but to me, it screams "make me into a witches traveling kit"!LOL!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> Czarina, love that!! I had to look to see the missing leg. I am sure you can make one,,, great find!!!
> 
> 
> WitchyKitty, I ADORE that box! I would make it a witches box, with all the need supplies! The other ideas are good to, but to me, it screams "make me into a witches traveling kit"!LOL!


That's what I was thinking, lol. It's the perfect size.


----------



## hallorenescene

czar, that is one interesting cider dispenser. what a lucky find. that would be fun at a party. I wonder if you wrote the company that made it and see if you could score from them a new leg.
kitty, nice box. I'm thinking witchy things.


----------



## Paint It Black

WitchyKitty said:


> I stopped in a Goodwill while out of state and spotted this awesome, small chest. It's about 8 inches wide and in terrific condition. I have been looking around Goodwills for awhile now for something like this at a good price...as I didn't want to have to spend more for one in a retail store if I didn't have to. I got it for $1.99!! I haven't decided yet what I want to turn it into...I'm thinking a witch's chest full of goodies maybe...
> View attachment 199931


When they were younger, my kids used to make "haunted houses" in our living room, and they would have boxes that you had to open and feel or look inside. They had the usual spaghetti to feel like brains, and grapes to feel like eyeballs. But in one box, you opened the lid that read, "Look Inside," and they had a plastic toad covered in ketchup for blood. I still think that's pretty funny.


----------



## dawnski

For a DOLLAR, I got this awesome wolf cane at a garage sale. Then my husband noticed it was hollow and proceeded to pull out a sword. Mind blown!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Super awesome cane/hidden sword!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Very cool!
That looks like a replica of the cane from the original Universal Wolf Man movie....nice! 



dawnski said:


> For a DOLLAR, I got this awesome wolf cane at a garage sale. Then my husband noticed it was hollow and proceeded to pull out a sword. Mind blown!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow very cool sward/ cane


----------



## printersdevil

Found this chest today at GW for $3. It was filled with moss and flowers, that I left for them to reuse. I just liked the look of this. But, I CAN'T buy anymore chests. I have too many. I have to get to filling them with things.

Also got some black roses with sparkles and touches of white for $!


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnsky, that is an amazing cane. what a cool surprise
nice chest printer. even if you didn't get it


----------



## printersdevil

I did buy it, but I AM NOT BUYING ANYMORE until I use what I have. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

well printer, than let the fun begin. let's see what evolves from it.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found this today for 50 cents, looks vintage but I'm not sure. It also caught my eye because it looks to not be packaged in the US which is kinda different.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Dawnski, now that is cool...is the sword real?


----------



## BlueFrog

*dawnski*, add me to the chorus of admirers. That's a killer item, and you only paid $1? Color me stunned.



printersdevil said:


> I did buy it, but I AM NOT BUYING ANYMORE until I use what I have. LOL


Substitute bottles for small chests, and I resemble that remark!


----------



## im the goddess

Printer, I have to laugh. Your new obsession with boxes/chests is beginning to get like my potion bottle obsession. It is unreal how many empty bottles I have to fill.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the chest i buy them every time i come across one too LOL


----------



## dawnski

Yes the sword is real and pretty sharp. I looked it up online and it's around $30 retail.



Stringy_Jack said:


> Dawnski, now that is cool...is the sword real?


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome find on the sword!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I picked up a wood rolling pin that I plan on doing wood buring on.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, I don't know anything other than I love cutouts. I grab them every chance I get. those are real cute. a guy named gris use to be on here, he was our informant.


----------



## Paint It Black

Found this vintage mask today at an estate sale for $1. I have a couple others, and was thinking of putting them on wreaths for display. The other vintage masks are a pirate I received from Tannasgach for SR, and a Day of the Dead mask.










I also found a few "Freaky Tiki" items. The floral swim cap was a must-have item at a high school rummage sale. I plan to have one of my skellies wearing while sitting in a big cauldron of "boiling" water.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up this cake plater which i plan on painting and the straw holder 


















and this cnadle


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Went to a few Goodwills with Mr. Lil Ghouliette because he wanted some new shirts and today the whole store was 50% off. I found this. Squealed. Grabbed it before anybody else could take it.  They're actually candle holders for about tea light sized candles.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds everyone! I have numerous things to share, just have to get some photos.

PIB, love the swim cap and your plan for it. That will be very interesting.


----------



## Bethany

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Went to a few Goodwills with Mr. Lil Ghouliette because he wanted some new shirts and today the whole store was 50% off. I found this. Squealed. Grabbed it before anybody else could take it.  They're actually candle holders for about tea light sized candles.


I would be happy to take those off your hands!!  SUPER FIND!!

PIB The DT has lots of "tiki" stuff in. There are a lot of neon colors involved.  LOVE The swim cap & how you are doing the setting for your skeleton!!


----------



## Jules17

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Went to a few Goodwills with Mr. Lil Ghouliette because he wanted some new shirts and today the whole store was 50% off. I found this. Squealed. Grabbed it before anybody else could take it.  They're actually candle holders for about tea light sized candles.


Awesome find!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Went to a few Goodwills with Mr. Lil Ghouliette because he wanted some new shirts and today the whole store was 50% off. I found this. Squealed. Grabbed it before anybody else could take it.  They're actually candle holders for about tea light sized candles.


wicked cool i would have squealed too


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> I would be happy to take those off your hands!!  SUPER FIND!!


Actually, it would go perfectly with my coordinating urn, so you are out of luck, missy... That set is from back when Spencer Gifts had lots of tremendous, gothic/fantasy items along the lines of products from Alchemy Gothic and Design Toscano, in the early '00s or so. There was also a mirrored dragon trio very similar in style, which I would have been equally content with, but also missed out on due to lack of funds You were certainly fortunate in finding that beautiful sconce set at Goodwill, Lil Ghouliette. 

Tremendous scores all around.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it, I love the vintage mask. I remember that mask. was it blondie? not sure. that is a riot with the skelly wearing a flower hat while sitting in a bubbling cauldron.
saki, nice items and I love the straws, straw dispenser, and cake platter.
lil, those gargoyle sconces are awesome.


----------



## LairMistress

I popped in to Goodwill the other day and talked myself into a very large lid-less tote box full of craft goodies. It was $9.99, so I debated on it for quite awhile. As it turned out, it was worth it! I haven't had a chance to measure the white tulle lengths yet, but there are three different pieces, and the two that I did pull out were well over a yard each.

There were 8 packs of RIT in it, but no whitener, which is what I was hoping for. There were four packs of double sided tape, a box of brand new washable markers, a bunch of mini markers, several ink pens (boring, but useful, I'm always losing ours, even though I buy the industrial size box at Staples)...knitting needles still in the package, several full and partial skeins of yarn, a stand for a doll, some ribbon, several dress patterns and a few craft patterns, flag patterns and fabric for flags, a box of nice old wooden beads and lacing strings that I gave to my 3 yr old to play with, thank you cards, stationery, blank cards, a 10 CD ROM font and graphics printing set which is probably obsolete (one disk missing), and my favorite besides the tulle, what I thought was black and white printed tissue paper is a nice, thin fabric table runner!









I also bought what looked like an opened but unused roll of Thermoweb Heat-n-bond iron-on adhesive. It's huge, and was only $1.99!

Then, when I got home, Michael told me that his dad had given him some tools that he didn't use anymore, and lo and behold, there was a dual speed Dremel in the box! No bits, but I bought my own today.


----------



## printersdevil

Lair Mistress, you made a great score.


----------



## printersdevil

Plastic bag of beads. I almost didn't buy this because of the price, but I loved the colors. I thought it was just a bunch of necklaces, but it had two long plastic things that I thought maybe were used to thread the beads. Now that I look at it, I think this may be two of the beaded curtains! $3







Big chrome base. I bought one of these last week and loved it with a large ceiling fan globe in it. I found this at the GW As Is store for $1. However, it is so much bigger. Even the big globes don't fill it. Hmm... will have to think about this. It would make a fantastic huge crystal ball. Maybe a gazing ball???? Couldn't pass up a buck!







Bottles from GW. Today all bottles, glassware, vases were BOGO free.














This photo also shows the mannequin head I picked up last week.







Candle holders for one of the fortune teller tables. I got three of these for 50 cents each. They need to be cleaned up.







Found this at the As Is Store for a quarter. It is the box for a clock. I thought it was interesting. I am not sure what I will do--if anything. I was thinking something gypsy looking.maybe with colored beads and photos Mod Podged on it.







This is my favorite--a little metal and glass box for a gypsy chest.













Not sure how to use this, but I just liked it. One of my bedrooms is lime green--don't ask (girls) Right now we have the former patio furniture in there and it has bright orange cushions with lime green buttons. It is my computer room and my small hanging witches are decorating it at the moment. I thought this hour glass was cool. I bought a cheapy plastic one in orange that is only about a five minute one recently and have it on a shelf. This one is glass and about 30 minutes. Will see what I can come up with for it.
Small metal bird cage. It will probably get a skelly fairy or something in it. 

I also picked up a new Bunco game, another gyspy type dress for a prop, the 2nd Harry Potter book (the only one that I didn't have),and a pink painted wine bottle in jeweltone looking paint. Will probably use it for a candle and another book I just wanted.

All for about $20! Not a bad day!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Garthgoyle said:


> Actually, it would go perfectly with my coordinating urn, so you are out of luck, missy... That set is from back when Spencer Gifts had lots of tremendous, gothic/fantasy items along the lines of products from Alchemy Gothic and Design Toscano, in the early '00s or so. There was also a mirrored dragon trio very similar in style, which I would have been equally content with, but also missed out on due to lack of funds You were certainly fortunate in finding that beautiful sconce set at Goodwill, Lil Ghouliette.
> 
> Tremendous scores all around.


Nice! The more you know.  I paid a whopping $4.50 for it. Man, if there had been a dragon one there too, I would not have had enough arm space to grab it all. lol.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great finds PD, I'm especially in love with that cage...I need to start hitting some sales....u guys r finding amazing stuff


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, wow! that tote was gold. you got a lot of goodies in there.
printer, those beaded curtains are expensive. that's a nice price. sweet, free bottles. that's a nice mannequin head. those are expensive. I have several, they are very handy. that candle holder is pretty. what size is it. could it also be used for a card holder? and the clock base, at hobby lobby they have clocks you can put in pieces like that. take a picture of you as a gypsy, mount it on thick cardboard, put the clock from hl on it, and glue it to the clock base in the hole. that would be so cool. that gypsy box is very charming. very sweet bird cage. you got some very good deals.


----------



## Paint It Black

This was a big weekend for everyone. Thanks for showing all the photos. So fun!!


----------



## 22606

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Nice! The more you know.  I paid a whopping $4.50 for it. Man, if there had been a dragon one there too, I would not have had enough arm space to grab it all. lol.


If I am going to be relegated to doing public service announcements, I would prefer to be either Destro or Zartan That is one heck of a buy, particularly considering that the set was at least $30 originally, possibly even $40. 

Superb finds, LairMistress and printersdevil. As for the large chrome base, perhaps a bouncing ball (the huge kind that so many kids tend to play with in stores) could work? Dollar Tree had one in tones of gray, which would look fantastic, in my opinion.


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> As for the large chrome base, perhaps a bouncing ball (the huge kind that so many kids tend to play with in stores) could work? Dollar Tree had one in tones of gray, which would look fantastic, in my opinion.


Garth, what a great idea!


----------



## 22606

Thanks, PIB. The ball may turn out to be _too_ large, since I am unsure of the base's size, or the idea might be just crazy enough to work...


----------



## printersdevil

Garth, I never would have thought of a ball. Headed to Dollar Tree to check it out! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Paint It Black

printersdevil said:


> Garth, I never would have thought of a ball. Headed to Dollar Tree to check it out! Thanks everyone!


And if it is too large, you could always deflate it a little. Wow, this could work out to be a very nice big prop for only $2 total.


----------



## Dementedone

Great bottles PD!! I haven't thought of English Leather cologne for years. It makes me think of smoke filled lounges with heavy drinking mustached men from the seventies. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone.


----------



## hallorenescene

demented one, you bring back memories. I love the smell of English leather and I loved the seventies. I can't get use to the smell of axe.


----------



## 22606

printersdevil said:


> Garth, I never would have thought of a ball. Headed to Dollar Tree to check it out!


Not a problem, printersdevil. Good luck.



hallorenescene said:


> I love the smell of English leather and I loved the seventies. I can't get use to the smell of axe.


_Axe_ has multiple scents, so maybe one would be more to your liking. I generally buy the knock-off versions from a line called _Blade_, which happen to come in far cooler cans featuring metallic animals


----------



## hallorenescene

my town had city wide garage sales, and have I ever got some deals. we also went to one garage sale in a town over, and 3 garage sales another town a little further over.
they had this stack of illustrated books and long playing records. they asked a quarter each record, or $1.00 for the stack. I took the stack.
there is:
Cinderella, peter and the wolf, sleeping beauty, mary poppins, songs from mary poppins and other favorites, dumbo, the happiest millionaire, snow white, it's a small world, 101 dalmations, scandalous john, peter pan, bedknobs and broomsticks, three little pigs, babes in toyland, Winnie the pooh and the blustery day, Winnie the pooh and the honey tree, mother goose rhymes, organ and cdhimes at Christmas [just the cover], and brer rabbit.


----------



## matrixmom

Nice gold chest ! Thats the best thing they are for - hiding your finds from the spouse...and then forgetting on halloween everything that was in there!



printersdevil said:


> View attachment 200114
> 
> 
> Found this chest today at GW for $3. It was filled with moss and flowers, that I left for them to reuse. I just liked the look of this. But, I CAN'T buy anymore chests. I have too many. I have to get to filling them with things.
> 
> Also got some black roses with sparkles and touches of white for $!


----------



## matrixmom

Cool sword dawnski - you never know what you are gonna get sometimes....(like a box of chocolates! )



dawnski said:


> For a DOLLAR, I got this awesome wolf cane at a garage sale. Then my husband noticed it was hollow and proceeded to pull out a sword. Mind blown!


----------



## hallorenescene

I also got for $10.00 2 angels, 1 fairy, and a solar powered fairy fountain. 1 angel and the fairy had a missing wing, but who cares. 
I have lots more, but my camera battery is low. I will post more after I recharge.


----------



## TheBren

At a garage sale down the street from our house, we found a wooden, vintage tic-tac-toe game that was Halloween themed. I couldn't pass it up, it had a lot of charm and given a little bit of touching up will look amazing. It's an orange board with ghosts and witches as the pieces. I love it, and it only cost a couple bucks. I have a deep love of vintage Halloween decor so this will make a great coffee table piece.


----------



## hallorenescene

the bren, that sounds charming.


----------



## printersdevil

cool vintage find, Bren!

Hallo, those are great. Can't wait to see the rest of your things.


----------



## printersdevil

Just found this man mannequin on an online FB For Sale site. Actually, the woman that sold me a Ouija Board seveal weeks ago is a moderator on there and she sent me a message when he popped up. The man lost the stand, so I have to figure something out to make him stand alone, but I think he is worth $25. He will probably be a woman gypsy fortune teller. Hope he doesn't mind. LOL

It was 30 miles away form me, but the owner is coming to Walmart tomorrow and brining him to meet me there. Love FB!


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, that is an awesome find. maybe you could even use him at some time as a male gypsy.


----------



## printersdevil

I am trying to figure out how to slide this in the house like it has been here all along! LOL

Dear hubby is about to be shocked when he sees all the new stuff. I am out of room to store things!!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Hallow, love the statues. I wouldn't and couldn't have passed them up. What are you going to do with them?
Printer, nice find.
TheBren, congratulations on your find, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## printersdevil

The Bren, sorry that I didn't realize that you were new to the Forum. I am really bad about not watching that! Welcome!


----------



## moonbaby345

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Went to a few Goodwills with Mr. Lil Ghouliette because he wanted some new shirts and today the whole store was 50% off. I found this. Squealed. Grabbed it before anybody else could take it.  They're actually candle holders for about tea light sized candles.


Love it!I would have squeled too if I saw this and at 50/% off,I would have squeled again!What an awesome find!


----------



## Dementedone

hallorenescene said:


> demented one, you bring back memories. I love the smell of English leather and I loved the seventies. I can't get use to the smell of axe.


Too sharp, that Axe. And Bod, bleh!

The seventies were the best. Everyone was ugly and nobody cared.


----------



## Dementedone

Awesome finds this weekend guys! I love the items everyone has found. Can't wait to see what you do with them!!


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm the goddess, right now three are sitting in the middle of my front yard. and one is sitting over in my fariry/angel garden. I love them. but when Halloween comes, I may set tombstones along with them.
dementedone, exactly, very strong smelling. blech. do you remember tigress? I loved that perfume. and my mom always wore evening in paris. those were cute bottles too. of course they are women's scents, just wondering if you remember them.


----------



## Shadowbat

dawnski said:


> For a DOLLAR, I got this awesome wolf cane at a garage sale. Then my husband noticed it was hollow and proceeded to pull out a sword. Mind blown!



WOW! This is a find! I am completely jealous of this, and what a price!


----------



## NOWHINING

MAKE UP CASE!!!! That is what I plan to do with it. I do not know what size it is. I do need to measure it. I am lazy.


----------



## NOWHINING

Hi gang! Being trying to play catch up all day on the forum. I do have some pictures to post....

Bed sheets









My birthday gift from Beautifulnightmare









My birthday gift to myself.









From Goodwill









From Goodwill









From Goodwill









Goodwill as well. LOL









Yardsale


----------



## NOWHINING

My Anniversary gift from the Hubby.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay no whining, I love the bed sheets. very pretty color. I love, love the birthday gift. your sister rocks. beautiful necklace. pretty wings. and your anniversary gift is right on. so very sweet.


----------



## BlueFrog

So. Much. Cool. STUFF!!! I want it all, esp Lil Ghouliette's gargoyles. Can never have too many of those... or too many artificial flowers, like the arrangement I picked up at CurbMart today. No big shakes but they are decent quality and can't beat the price


----------



## NOWHINING

nothing today to report. Husband wouldn't let me go to a different Goodwill today and it was his payday. Geesh! LOL


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds today!


----------



## matrixmom

Great finds everyone!

I got his at a goodwill : $2.99


----------



## printersdevil

Nice sign, MM. It is different and I like it!


----------



## Passi

It's been a while and I've had some pretty decent finds, but this one takes the cake.










*$4.00!!*


----------



## dawnski

Ha! Passi, I love your expression. That is a great find.

Good garage sales finds today. Picked up a cracked Tiffany style lamp with a very nice lamp base (unpictured). Snagged a wonderfully gothic looking statue. She looks about 10 inches tall. Oh and someone was selling those large globe string lights that they used for a wedding. I got 5 of those. And then I got this chandelier for free! Huzzah!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Passi... holy crap! You got a grandfather clock for $4?! Wow. That's deal of the century right there.
dawnski!! I love that bust! That is super cool.


----------



## 22606

Certainly not a bad price for the sign, matrixmom.
Passi, that is an insane price for such a gorgeous grandfather clock.
Fabulous bust and chandelier, dawnski.


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix, that sign is perfect for your haunt. looks great. good price.
passi, I'd say that is an awesome find. are you going to Halloween it up? you should participate in the craft event for next month where we are working on clocks. and you and the little one are adorable.
dawnski, wow on the bust. I love it. nice chandelier too.


----------



## moonbaby345

Passi said:


> It's been a while and I've had some pretty decent finds, but this one takes the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$4.00!!*


What a steal!Does it still work?Are you going to do anything with it or are you just going to leave it as is?


----------



## moonbaby345

dawnski said:


> Ha! Passi, I love your expression. That is a great find.
> 
> Good garage sales finds today. Picked up a cracked Tiffany style lamp with a very nice lamp base (unpictured). Snagged a wonderfully gothic looking statue. She looks about 10 inches tall. Oh and someone was selling those large globe string lights that they used for a wedding. I got 5 of those. And then I got this chandelier for free! Huzzah!


That statue is wonderful!How much did that cost you?Are you planning to alter the chandelier?


----------



## Passi

Thanks for the comments. I definitely am going to give it a huge makeover - it doesn't work right now, which is probably why it was as cheap as it was.

And that was my husband in the picture, but I'll make to let him know you guys think he rocks


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome clock and bust!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great finds everyone


----------



## hallorenescene

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/135240-july-monthly-project-halloween-clock.html
passi, here is the thread for the clock make over. check it out. you might be interested in joining


----------



## Passi

hallorenescene said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/135240-july-monthly-project-halloween-clock.html
> passi, here is the thread for the clock make over. check it out. you might be interested in joining


I've actually been looking at that thread for a while. My mind went completely blank on the Steampunk idea, hence why I didn't contribute (even though there IS time left).

I look forward to submitting for the July one though, thanks!


----------



## im the goddess

I'll be the first to say it. Love the cat Passi! the clock too.
That bust is fabulous. I would look great on a tombstone.
Matrix mom, you're finding all sorts of cool stuff. Your haunt will be over the top this year.


----------



## ribbit1072

Well it's not as exciting as some of these posts and I don't have pic yet, but I got 27 sheets of styrofoam for 25 bucks!


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up these two games both brand new


----------



## Passi

That Scary Tales one looks amazing


----------



## Saki.Girl

Passi said:


> That Scary Tales one looks amazing


ya i am going to have to open it and see how it is played


----------



## TheBren

Please let us know, I can't even imagine how that game would work.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok guys opened it up after reading the back looks like you can get other packs to make it more then just a 2 player game. 

here is the link 
http://www.shop.playroomentertainment.com/Scary-Tales_c7.htm


----------



## printersdevil

Cool looking game, saki. You seem to find a lot of unique games and books!

Default 



Major score today at a yard sale around the corner. I was headed to an estate sale at the home of a friend who passed recently. I had spied a huge set of knitting needles on the FB online yard sale site and wanted to check them out for a Vampire Kit. Plus, I know that Myna was quite a collector of things. On the way I passed two yard sales in my immediate neighborhood and stopped.

At the first one they didn't have much and a lot was sort of spread out on the ground and I almost didn't stop. Soooo glad that I did. On the ground was a BUNCH of scarves. She wanted $1 each and so I started sifting through them for my fortune teller theme. The woman told me if I was buying a bunch I could have them for 50 cents each! I bought $7 worth! Acually one was cashmere and she wanted a $1 for that one! I was telling her about my fortune teller project and she said what about these head type scarves that fit around the head. So in the stash of scarves there are several of those for the same 50 cents each. 

I haven't pulled them out of the car yet, but will go get them in a bit and post pics. It has been so hot and I just got in and am relaxing and cooling down after a very busy day of errands and seeing about my sister.

The second sale had those belly dancing scarves with the gold coins on them. The woman used to teach Zumba and said the two were new. She told me I could have them for $1 each. So I got a pretty pink one and a blue one! Major score because I know they are much more expensive than that!!!!

Then I went on to my late friend's house and bought the large knitting needles. They are perfect. I can just hear her laughing at me at the thought of them being used this way. I also picked up a couple of neat bottles and some more frames that are in the same gold tone of those that booswife02 framed some photos for my fortune tellers. I couldn't pass them up. The 8X10 was $1, 5x7, 50 cents and the 4X6 ones were only a quarter! 

Final stop was another sale just a few blocks from my house and I got a small glass vial necklace and a necklace with keys on it for $1 each and the first 4 Harry Potter books for 50 cents each. I have all the books, but some of mine are a little worn as I picked them up at thrift stores. Couldn't pass up this kind of bargain!

Pics in a little while.


----------



## TheBren

The Giant vs. Snow White seems a little one sided to me.


----------



## MummyOf5

Looks like the kind of game my kids would love


----------



## im the goddess

Printer, you did great. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## moony_1

I haven't been around for a while...wrapping up school with the boys, and garage sales have proven useless lately in the Halloween department for me :'( BUT today I didn't get a big haul but it is one I am thrilled with! I got my first Halloween blow mold!!!! So excited! (I actually got two today so yay!) 
http://imgur.com/3HyaZpN
http://imgur.com/gIOTbz5

These are the two little guys I found! So excited! One is the top hat wearing 1969 pumpkin scarecrow from empire and the other I hadn't seen before but seems to be fairly common and cheap...but not as cheap as what I paid! I got both for fifty cents!!!! Yay! My first Halloween blow molds!!!!!! Also...the pumpkin bucket one pictured isn't mine. We left our house before I got a pic of it...this one was on eBay but it is the same


----------



## moony_1

Saki we love playing those type of "card" games in our house! That one looks interesting for sure! Nice find!


----------



## moonbaby345

moony_1 said:


> I haven't been around for a while...wrapping up school with the boys, and garage sales have proven useless lately in the Halloween department for me :'( BUT today I didn't get a big haul but it is one I am thrilled with! I got my first Halloween blow mold!!!! So excited! (I actually got two today so yay!)
> http://imgur.com/3HyaZpN
> http://imgur.com/gIOTbz5
> 
> These are the two little guys I found! So excited! One is the top hat wearing 1969 pumpkin scarecrow from empire and the other I hadn't seen before but seems to be fairly common and cheap...but not as cheap as what I paid! I got both for fifty cents!!!! Yay! My first Halloween blow molds!!!!!! Also...the pumpkin bucket one pictured isn't mine. We left our house before I got a pic of it...this one was on eBay but it is the same


Congrats on your first blow mold!That top hat wearing one is great!I still have yet to get my first one.Does the light work on them?


----------



## printersdevil

Moony, nice finds. I love both!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Saki that is a awesome game have you played Smallworld (be not afraid) the villains version?


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> Saki that is a awesome game have you played Smallworld (be not afraid) the villains version?


Haven't even beard of it will have to check it out


----------



## NOWHINING

wow nice stuff guys. I am counting down my payday... hehehehe


----------



## Deadna

Got all this for $3...I liked the car for a clown skelly or maybe just paint it into an orange pumpkin mobile. I don't know why it looks so small in the pic but it's one that kids drive.


----------



## Dementedone

Great finds this weekend everyone. Sounds like the heat didn't keep us in too much. 

I spread more dirt Friday and planted some more flowers. My seeds are finally taking off and I'll be able to plant some of them soon. 

I've purposefully been staying away from the Goodwill and Rescue Mission stores because the Hoarders show is going to be calling soon. LOL

Seriously, I have collected so much stuff this year, I have no idea what I have. Soooo, I made my first Craigs list purchase today. I got two storage sheds to hold all of my stuff. One is fairly new and is 8x12. The other one is 10x12 and is pretty old. The old one is floor to ceiling stuff. The owner is not cleaning it out and she states there is some good stuff in there. It smelled really moldy, so all of the stuff may be ruined, but I'm gonna take it anyway. Are you ready for the price? $425!

I will have to pay someone to move them, but he is pretty cheap. Should be less than $200. 

I did do a couple of yard sales, but nothing to report.


----------



## hallorenescene

rabbit, sweet on the styrafoam. keep us posted on what you do with them.
saki, I might have the pirates one. might I say. but wow, that scary tales one looks awesome. is it played something like the yugios cards are played?
moony 1, I does faint. what! your first blow mold! faints again. sweet you got one. I love blow molds. the little hobo one I have, and he is so cute. the other one I don't have. you are so lucky. I haven't found a single Halloween blow mold this garage sale season. darn it. I did get a cute snowman blow mold for a quarter the other day. I think she let him go for a quarter because he didn't have a light. that's no worry to me. I love him!
printer, you got some nice stuff. need pictures.
deadna, that is one sweet ride.
demented, storage space! you are LUCKY!


----------



## printersdevil

Just now getting back to post what I have added. This is a group of stuff from the past several weeks. Picture heavy, but hey I love pictures and figure you guys do too.
Book that I ordered from Amazon. It is pretty cool.








Some frames that I got from several places. I think that I posted a photo of about 3 or 4 of these, but I stacked them all together last night and don't remember what is what. I have been picking up more in this darker gold tone that will go with the ones that Booswife02 sent me in the Mini Reaper with gorgeous fortune teller photos. These were all so cheap. Many came from late friends estate sale yesterday.






You can also see the two necklaces on the table. One is a small vial and the other two small keys.

I also bought the first 4 HP books for 50 cents each and a small statue that went into a box for someone. I gotta get to the post office. I tried all week and didn't make it. I have things that have to hit the mail.

Then I found these (below) 4 today at the Salvation Army. they had a sidewalk sale for the warehouse merchandise. A lot of the stuff was just junk, but I braved the heat and sultry weather and found these and a pretty scarf. These have photos in them of some ruins or something like that. I really have not looked at them closely. I found one and was buying it and as I was leaving, I notices the other three on another table and they matched. they were only 50 cents each and are 5X7s
[








Below is the Ghostly Gent costume that I bought off of Criags List for hubby. I am really proud of it. She shipped it to me, too.














This is a cute little bottle that I picked up at Myrna's Estate Sale. I am not sure what kind of label I will do, but I thought I had to have it for the Palm Reader table.








Huge wooden knitting needles also from Myrna's. I will use one in my Vampire Kit.








Another of the open book props that I love. It is so easy to make spell books from them with Mod Podge. I found this at the SA today for 50 cents. I usually pay a lot more for them.








Scarves from a neighborhood yard sale yesterday. The found on the far right side are those head scarves that are fitted around the head. They will be great for fortune tellers.








Here are the other scarves that I got at the sale. They were all 50 cents each except for the one cashmere one and the three with the coins attached. The ones with coins were new and I paid a dollar each for a pink and blue. However, when I got home there were two of the blue ones. The were sort of entangled and she told me there were only the two. So, it was an even better deal!








Standing mannequin. $25. It is a male, but I am going to try to make it into a woman. However, there is a metal place at the top of the neck. I have to figure out how to do a head. Also does not have arms.








Next is the upper torso mannequin that is also a man. I bought it from the same guy when he contacted a couple of days later telling me about him. This one has arms that attach by magnets and was $20








I also got the two small tables a a thrift store and the black tablecloth that is on one of them.

Nice haul of all this, but I have to stay out of GW, SA, thrift stores and yard sales. Also so Craigslist for me for awhile. I have so much stuff that I have to get working on and I am not buying anything else. except the cute box that I am going back for on Monday. LOL

Please ignore the weird dressing of the standing many. I just grabbed a dress out of the closet to see if it would fit. He is bigger than I thought. He also does not have a stand so that is another hurdle. 

The upper torso one will be fine sitting on a box on a chair.


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> Got all this for $3...I liked the car for a clown skelly or maybe just paint it into an orange pumpkin mobile. I don't know why it looks so small in the pic but it's one that kids drive.


SO JEALOUS of your car!! Been looking for something for my Reaper. The one I got he doesn't fit in, he is too tall (it has a roof). Great finds!! 



printersdevil said:


> Just now getting back to post what I have added. This is a group of stuff from the past several weeks. Picture heavy, but hey I love pictures and figure you guys do too.
> Book that I ordered from Amazon. It is pretty cool.
> View attachment 200979
> 
> 
> Some frames that I got from several places. I think that I posted a photo of about 3 or 4 of these, but I stacked them all together last night and don't remember what is what. I have been picking up more in this darker gold tone that will go with the ones that Booswife02 sent me in the Mini Reaper with gorgeous fortune teller photos. These were all so cheap. Many came from late friends estate sale yesterday.
> View attachment 200980
> You can also see the two necklaces on the table. One is a small vial and the other two small keys.
> 
> I also bought the first 4 HP books for 50 cents each and a small statue that went into a box for someone. I gotta get to the post office. I tried all week and didn't make it. I have things that have to hit the mail.
> 
> Then I found these (below) 4 today at the Salvation Army. they had a sidewalk sale for the warehouse merchandise. A lot of the stuff was just junk, but I braved the heat and sultry weather and found these and a pretty scarf. These have photos in them of some ruins or something like that. I really have not looked at them closely. I found one and was buying it and as I was leaving, I notices the other three on another table and they matched. they were only 50 cents each and are 5X7s
> [
> View attachment 200981
> 
> 
> Below is the Ghostly Gent costume that I bought off of Criags List for hubby. I am really proud of it. She shipped it to me, too.
> View attachment 200982
> View attachment 200983
> 
> 
> This is a cute little bottle that I picked up at Myrna's Estate Sale. I am not sure what kind of label I will do, but I thought I had to have it for the Palm Reader table.
> View attachment 200984
> 
> 
> Huge wooden knitting needles also from Myrna's. I will use one in my Vampire Kit.
> View attachment 200985
> 
> 
> Another of the open book props that I love. It is so easy to make spell books from them with Mod Podge. I found this at the SA today for 50 cents. I usually pay a lot more for them.
> View attachment 200986
> 
> 
> Scarves from a neighborhood yard sale yesterday. The found on the far right side are those head scarves that are fitted around the head. They will be great for fortune tellers.
> View attachment 200987
> 
> 
> Here are the other scarves that I got at the sale. They were all 50 cents each except for the one cashmere one and the three with the coins attached. The ones with coins were new and I paid a dollar each for a pink and blue. However, when I got home there were two of the blue ones. The were sort of entangled and she told me there were only the two. So, it was an even better deal!
> View attachment 200988
> 
> 
> Standing mannequin. $25. It is a male, but I am going to try to make it into a woman. However, there is a metal place at the top of the neck. I have to figure out how to do a head. Also does not have arms.
> View attachment 200989
> 
> 
> Next is the upper torso mannequin that is also a man. I bought it from the same guy when he contacted a couple of days later telling me about him. This one has arms that attach by magnets and was $20
> View attachment 200990
> 
> 
> I also got the two small tables a a thrift store and the black tablecloth that is on one of them.
> 
> Nice haul of all this, but I have to stay out of GW, SA, thrift stores and yard sales. Also so Craigslist for me for awhile. I have so much stuff that I have to get working on and I am not buying anything else. except the cute box that I am going back for on Monday. LOL
> 
> Please ignore the weird dressing of the standing many. I just grabbed a dress out of the closet to see if it would fit. He is bigger than I thought. He also does not have a stand so that is another hurdle.
> 
> The upper torso one will be fine sitting on a box on a chair.



Printer, super finds!! As for your Manequin, you could probably drill a hold in the top to hold a doll rod or something to put a foam head on. Also, for arms, you can use wire & DT Pool noodles (again drilling of holes to put eye hooks in?)

For stand you can probably use a good piece of wood and screw it in from the bottom. Could add shoes before you do this so they cannot tell it doesn't have feet.


----------



## matrixmom

Bethany you sure scored girlie!! Wow. I cant gather enough muster to do anything, its so darn hot outside.


----------



## Bethany

matrixmom said:


> Bethany you sure scored girlie!! Wow. I cant gather enough muster to do anything, its so darn hot outside.


Matrix Mom I'm with you! TOO HOT! Those are Printersdevil's purchases.


----------



## printersdevil

Yeah, I hope we can drill into the metal plate on the neck of the mannequins. I have a head I hope to add to one of them. It is a cosmetology wig head with hair. However, it has a neck and the mannequins have a neck, so it may have to be used elsewhere and I can do the Styrofoam ones with masks on these. I ordered two masks Friday from ebay. One shipped yesterday and will be here by Thursday. I hope the other gets here before my MNT on Saturday at Lady Sherry's


----------



## Always Wicked

Great finds everyone !!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Deadna, the clown car is great! I like your treasure chest and clock too.

Printersdevil, great luck about all the scarves. The mannequins are great finds. The gold frames will look good with all your fortune teller items. The palm reading bottle is so unique. You made me laugh at the "no more shopping" comment. 

Hope there are some good treasures in your storage shed, Dementedone.


----------



## Deadna

Bethany said:


> SO JEALOUS of your car!! Been looking for something for my Reaper. The one I got he doesn't fit in, he is too tall (it has a roof). )


I'm assuming you have a Little Tykes car? I think there is a bolt that might be removed to take the roof off.


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> I'm assuming you have a Little Tykes car? I think there is a bolt that might be removed to take the roof off.


If I take the top off, the door falls off.  Kind of ruins the whole vision of the car, BUT I got the cutest size 6 Vampire costume & am going to build a little vampire to ride in the car  Thinking for making it a "Bat Mobile" lol


----------



## hallorenescene

wow printer, you really got lucky. that book is awesome. I'm always buying up picture frames. I've told myself no more. but they do come to good use. that ghostly gent costume I've always loved. it is striking. that palm bottle will be a nice add to your table. I couldn't picture the knitting needles as being suitable for stakes, but now that I see them, they are perfect. very pretty scarves. your gypsy will be eloquent. and those mannequins are awesome. those were good prices. I bought a xmas tree for $3.00. I took off the spiraling lights for my steam punk craft. it left a pole and base. I wonder if that idea would be sturdy enough to hold up a mannequin. just a suggestion you might consider. you can pick the trees up at goodwills, thrift stores, and garage sales.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Awesome find!!


----------



## im the goddess

Printer, those knitting needles are great for what you have in mind. Not quite what I envisioned when you spoke of them.


----------



## BlueFrog

Lately one particular GW store has been putting out lots of plastic wall decorations from the late 1960's/early 1970's, one or two at a time. In their original finish I consider them to be reminders of a bygone decorative style best forgotten, but I've bought up almost every one they've offered to refinish into haunt-suitable frou frou. This $4 clock is the latest such find; I'll be making it over for the July crafts project.


----------



## LairMistress

Our GW had this clock, and I was thinking of buying it for the same reason. I don't have an indoor haunt though, so I passed on it for now. Plus, it was $12.99, which I found to be a little high for something that I'm going to make-over. If it's still there on the half off day for that color tag, I'll pick it up. Otherwise, well, I have the picture to look at fondly. 











BlueFrog said:


> Lately one particular GW store has been putting out lots of plastic wall decorations from the late 1960's/early 1970's, one or two at a time. In their original finish I consider them to be reminders of a bygone decorative style best forgotten, but I've bought up almost every one they've offered to refinish into haunt-suitable frou frou. This $4 clock is the latest such find; I'll be making it over for the July crafts project.


----------



## BlueFrog

My haunt is all outdoor too. No idea whether my clock works but as a decorative element made of plastic, I figure if it dies an untimely death, I can live with that. From doing a trivial amount of research it sounds like this particular clock may be older than all the other plastic decorative "stuff" I've accumulated, but they should still all look good together.


----------



## Paint It Black

LairMistress said:


> Our GW had this clock, and I was thinking of buying it for the same reason. I don't have an indoor haunt though, so I passed on it for now. Plus, it was $12.99, which I found to be a little high for something that I'm going to make-over. If it's still there on the half off day for that color tag, I'll pick it up. Otherwise, well, I have the picture to look at fondly.
> 
> View attachment 201255


That clock is very haunted mansion-looking as is. Go get it, and _start_ an indoor haunt!! LOL


----------



## Jules17

Picked up this gothic arch candle holder at ARC thrift store today for $5.00.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds on the clocks.


----------



## Saki.Girl

That clock is wicked cool buy it


----------



## im the goddess

Paint It Black said:


> That clock is very haunted mansion-looking as is. Go get it, and _start_ an indoor haunt!! LOL


That's the same thing I thought when I saw it PIB. You could also take out the clock and use it as a frame for a haunted house prop.


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, I'm from the 70's era where that art was popular. I still love that frou frou stuff. you bought the prize, then a punch card came with it. you raffled off tickets, and one person won it. then you made enough to cover the one you bought for yourself. it was great. I think what you got was pretty.
lair mistress, I agree with paint it black. I love that clock. very pretty.
jules, you 3 shopping together? you've all found items that have a certain quality to them.

I bought this for $2.00 at goodwill. and I got this for $4.00 at a garage sale


----------



## dawnski

I saw this pic and thought of you and your awesome Grandfather clock find.



Passi said:


> It's been a while and I've had some pretty decent finds, but this one takes the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$4.00!!*


----------



## BlueFrog

So many cool things. I would have bought that clock that lairmistress posted in a heartbeat, especially if it worked. I am in love with that gothic candleholder Jules17 purchased; it would look great in my Victorian gothic display. And hallo, that gazing ball is terrific!

As for myself, today was the day to shop... at CurbMart! I always knew my new neighborhood was the place to garage sale, but now I'm discovering that its CurbMart rocks as well. Most of my finds went straight to GW, but I snagged a sealed package of drop clothes; a basket that I think I like better than the one I currently have for Red Riding Hood; and best of all, a HUGE sheet of 1.5" pink foam so big I had to break it in half to transport it.


----------



## Passi

Thanks for that photo, Dawnski! I'm trying to think of what I want to put in the lower portion of the cabinet, and that looks amazing.. Literally made me laugh and totally something corrupted that I would do.


----------



## printersdevil

Hallo, love the crystal ball. I found one over the weekend that I need to get a photo of---it was a stainless mirror type ball that was then coated with clear plastic or glass. It gave it a cool look. I sort of thought of the Penseive (I think that was the name) from Harry Potter--but small and ball shaped.

Dawnski, that clock looks so much like Passi's. the top is exact. How cool. I still am drooling over the find of that one!

Edited to add my photo:










I also found another set of wooden knitting needles at a thrift store. they look like they were made out of dowels since they are not the same size. I think I can use them in a small Vampire Hunter's Kit. They are not as big or nice as the ones I found earlier at my late friend's estate sale, but worth a buck.


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnski, that is a good suggestion. that clock is creepy cool.
glad you found some cool stuff bluefrog.


----------



## printersdevil

I edited above and posted pictures of the items found earlier.


----------



## matrixmom

Sorry printer...loved all your finds (thought it was bethanys) sometimes I lose track with all the re-quoting!



printersdevil said:


> Yeah, I hope we can drill into the metal plate on the neck of the mannequins. I have a head I hope to add to one of them. It is a cosmetology wig head with hair. However, it has a neck and the mannequins have a neck, so it may have to be used elsewhere and I can do the Styrofoam ones with masks on these. I ordered two masks Friday from ebay. One shipped yesterday and will be here by Thursday. I hope the other gets here before my MNT on Saturday at Lady Sherry's


----------



## im the goddess

that clock photo is really cool.
Printer, more nice finds on the stakes.
Bluefrog, great finds at curbmart.
Jewels, I like your lantern. I need to go thrifting with you.
Hallorenescene, we have to add you to the list of people finding cool crystal balls.


----------



## Si-cotik

printersdevil that ball almost looks like a Fushigi


----------



## MummyOf5

Have to look that one up. Love the Inuyasha pic


----------



## Paint It Black

We found these funny little devil candlestick holders at an estate sale. The tallest one is 11 inches tall. They have long tails and everything.


















Also, this 12-inch-tall resin reaper. Hubby says he is going to fix up his scythe that is missing.


----------



## BlueFrog

Paint it Black, please feel absolutely free to ship those devils to me  FAB finds!


----------



## ferguc

Freaking awesome candlestick holders. Every get tired of them let me know


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, those are very interesting devils. and I like the reaper


----------



## Bethany

PIB Great scores!! Those candlesticks are awesome! Reaper is great too.
I am on the look out for another set of wall mounted candle sconce. I bought on it ohio years ago & found another like it here in FL, now I need 2 more to complete the "street" look for the entry hall.


----------



## LairMistress

You'll all be happy, I went back to get the clock! 

I had a moment of regret when I didn't see it for a few minutes. Someone had laid it down on a different shelf, and put other things on top of it. I really hope it works. It takes batteries, and I haven't tried it out yet. I also picked up two straw wreaths at half off to re-make for Halloween, and two small stands that would be good for 3.5 in crystal balls, both half off also.

I'm glad that I went back, not just to get the clock (although thanks for the encouragement!), but I also found an awesome light fixture shade that I can repurpose as a bird feeder, and a heavy brass lamp that I am going to try to repurpose for my gazing ball stand...because I can't find that darned thing to save my life.


----------



## Saki.Girl

glad you got the clock it is killer


----------



## Paint It Black

LairMistress said:


> You'll all be happy, I went back to get the clock!
> 
> I had a moment of regret when I didn't see it for a few minutes. Someone had laid it down on a different shelf, and put other things on top of it. I really hope it works. It takes batteries, and I haven't tried it out yet. I also picked up two straw wreaths at half off to re-make for Halloween, and two small stands that would be good for 3.5 in crystal balls, both half off also.
> 
> I'm glad that I went back, not just to get the clock (although thanks for the encouragement!), but I also found an awesome light fixture shade that I can repurpose as a bird feeder, and a heavy brass lamp that I am going to try to repurpose for my gazing ball stand...because I can't find that darned thing to save my life.
> 
> View attachment 201530


Phew! Thank goodness the clock was still there. For a moment there, I thought you missed out.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

My 3 1/2 year old daughter just started her own Horror movie collection. She spotted these 3 seasons (1,6 and 7) of Tales from Crypt for a buck each at a yard sale. I'm so very proud.  Now we are on the hunt for the other 4 seasons.


----------



## Jules17

Yea Lair Mistress! Glad you went back for the clock!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice buys lair mistress. and that clock is so gorgeous. are you going to modify that clock for next months craft? I love it and couldn't.
chocolate chip, that is awesome you got those movies. you should watch for the crypt guy they have out. he's pretty cool.


----------



## LairMistress

You know hallo, I'm not sure if I'll fix it up or leave it the way it is. I would personally like it better in silver and black accent, but I would have to re-do the design on the face. The numbers would be relatively easy; I may even be able to find rub-on Roman numerals for that, but I like the other designs on the face, and I'd have to freehand those. The only way I might replicate it is if I took off the hands, scanned the clock face as well as I can, and painstakingly copy each line and curve. I'm not the most artistic person.  I kind of like the name being on it, too.



hallorenescene said:


> nice buys lair mistress. and that clock is so gorgeous. are you going to modify that clock for next months craft? I love it and couldn't.


----------



## printersdevil

Ai-cotik, what is Fushigi?


----------



## Si-cotik

Have you ever seen the movie Labyrinth with David Bowie? the tricks the goblin king does with the small crystal balls? Fushigi is the name of a ball released not to many years ago to allow you to do those tricks along with several others: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BXbMFGWL-k 
I have one actually and it's not as easy as this guy makes it look


----------



## printersdevil

No, I have not seen it. Sounds neat. Thanks for the link. That is very cool, but does look hard to do. My ball looks just like this.


Here is the crystal ball looking thing that I found this week at my favorite Resale Barn. It came from Kohls and changes colors from the pinkish red to blue and looks really cool. $1.99. Thought it would look good and give a different type of ball to gaze into for my fortune tellers.


----------



## Si-cotik

you're welcome..you should see Labyrinth...it's my favorite movie


----------



## pumpkinhead86

Labyrinth is complete awesomness!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Labyrinth is one of my all time favorite movies!!!! I have seen it countless times...to the point where I can recite the dialog and know all the songs, lol...printersdevil, I cannot stress how much you need to watch it! I wanted her dress as my wedding dress so badly for so long, lol...a bit expensive, though...
...but yeah, the crystal ball you found totally does remind me of the ones used in Labyrinth.


----------



## moonbaby345

Paint It Black said:


> We found these funny little devil candlestick holders at an estate sale. The tallest one is 11 inches tall. They have long tails and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this 12-inch-tall resin reaper. Hubby says he is going to fix up his scythe that is missing.


I'm so jealous of those devil candle holders!Something that you don't see everywhere.That Grim Reaper is awesome too!To bad the scythe is brokenHope your hubby can fix it.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Found a couple unique candle holders, not really my style but, I just can't pass-up a Halloween item I've never seen before. There are no markings on them save a small sticker that says "made in China".


----------



## Kelloween

Stringy_Jack said:


> Found a couple unique candle holders, not really my style but, I just can't pass-up a Halloween item I've never seen before. There are no markings on them save a small sticker that says "made in China".
> 
> View attachment 201600


oh. I love those Jack..I am not usually a cute lover but for some reason those appeal to me..wish we knew where they came from, other than china..lol


----------



## Paint It Black

Stringy Jack, those candleholders are very vintage looking. I like them too.


----------



## Kelloween

I found the witch on Ebay..but not the cat..and I prefer the cat! lol (you know I like something, when I go searching for another like it!)


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got from the flea market, I struck out there, I was ready to call it quits when the wifey suggested we go garage sailing, I was surprised but you don't have to tell me twice. 
Now let me preface this by saying I did not even attempt to low ball these people, they admitted they wanted to get rid of this halloween stuff, got the whole lot for $8.00, $6.00 for the Halloween and $2 for the foot massager
Got a hovering reaper, works! A fiber optic scarecrow skull, works too! This crazy hairy mask, a reaper sort costume, some plastic tombstones, creature and skelly gloves, nice little resin tombstone, doorbell ringer, foot massager (don't know if I got the right one) again, wasn't going to take half the stuff here but they practically gave it to me, they wanted stuff gone


----------



## Paint It Black

What a great haul, Scorpion64. I like the hovering reaper. And I know what you mean - I've had people give me nice props for $1 at yard sales, without even asking. They just want to clear out space.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks PIB, the hovering reaper was the only one I was interested in but they "bundled" the rest at $6 and I couldn't, in good Halloween conscious, leave them behind.


----------



## Always Wicked

Hmmm I will take that skull off your hands !!!


----------



## Deadview

WOW, you guys are finding great stuff. I keep on looking but I'm coming up with 'el zippo. Lucky stiffs !


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Kelloween said:


> I found the witch on Ebay..but not the cat..and I prefer the cat! lol (you know I like something, when I go searching for another like it!)


Thanks Paint It Black, the vintage looks is kinda what spoke to me also. 

Kelloween, I checked out EBay and saw the witch (thanks for the tip). There is a sticker inside the cats "hat" that talks about using them and its tells how to remove wax from the glass cylinder that covers the candle so...I guess there were glass cylinders that should be with both holders that's no longer there. They want $19.95 plus $12.95 shipping just for the witch so I guess I did good getting both of mine for $20.


----------



## Paint It Black

He's fixed! Hubby extended the staff with a stick and made the rest of the scythe with a piece of metal. You can't tell from the photo, but the metal is even curved a little, so it looks more realistic.










Here's how we found him at the estate sale.


----------



## moonbaby345

Stringy_Jack said:


> Found a couple unique candle holders, not really my style but, I just can't pass-up a Halloween item I've never seen before. There are no markings on them save a small sticker that says "made in China".
> 
> View attachment 201600


I'm in love with the vintage look of these!I especially like the cat one!So cute!


----------



## Kelloween

Stringy_Jack said:


> Thanks Paint It Black, the vintage looks is kinda what spoke to me also.
> 
> Kelloween, I checked out EBay and saw the witch (thanks for the tip). There is a sticker inside the cats "hat" that talks about using them and its tells how to remove wax from the glass cylinder that covers the candle so...I guess there were glass cylinders that should be with both holders that's no longer there. They want $19.95 plus $12.95 shipping just for the witch so I guess I did good getting both of mine for $20.



I think you did! I'm gonna keep an eye out for them, they have that vintage look that I love! If you ever come across some more, PLEASE let me know!


----------



## Bethany

Paint It Black said:


> He's fixed! Hubby extended the staff with a stick and made the rest of the scythe with a piece of metal. You can't tell from the photo, but the metal is even curved a little, so it looks more realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how we found him at the estate sale.


Hubby did an excellent job of completing the scythe!! Looks great!


----------



## hallorenescene

sicotic, I never heard of fushigi before. I do love the movie labyrinth though. david bowie is hot in that movie. thanks for the link.
stringy jack, those candleholders are charming. I agree, they look vintage.
printer, nice crystal ball.
scorpion, you got some very nice finds. I have a few of those tombstones, and I love that scarecrow head. that hovering ghost in think I have a similar one. my face is fuller and the see through material on mine I'm pretty sure is purple. I always thought it was a cute prop.
pib, that reaper really turned out well. your hubby did do a great job.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Awesome finds!!


----------



## ferguc

Super haul scorpion


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Kelloween said:


> I think you did! I'm gonna keep an eye out for them, they have that vintage look that I love! If you ever come across some more, PLEASE let me know!


I'll surely keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Si-cotik

hallorenescene said:


> sicotic, I never heard of fushigi before. I do love the movie labyrinth though. david bowie is hot in that movie. thanks for the link.


I agree with you  you're welcome


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Hallo and Ferguc


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Stringy_Jack, that black cat/devil candle holder is fantastic! Great score!


----------



## NOWHINING

it is also my favorite movie too!



Si-cotik said:


> you're welcome..you should see Labyrinth...it's my favorite movie


----------



## LairMistress

Speaking of Fushigi, if they can still be found, there was a glow in the dark version. I bought one for my oldest for a birthday several years ago, but we no longer have it.  They look a little yellow-ish, if I recall correctly.


----------



## printersdevil

Love all the finds. Life has been in the way of me keeping up here. LOL. My sister has been moving and I have had to help so much since she is not able to do a lot. I took off on Saturday all day to attend our MNT and had to do a lot yesterday and today. We turned in the keys to her old place this afternoon. I am totally exhausted from all the packing, moving and especially the cleaning of the old place. Now the new apartment is filled with boxes. It will take forever to get things put up. She is quite a pack rat and has so much stuff. lol


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

So... not super exciting.... but this hanging basket was hanging from one of the dumpster doors at my apartment complex.










So I stopped and grabbed it. Thinking of maybe filling the bottom with moss and spiders and put one of our fake pumpkins in it? Kinda like this/. 

And you can't be free. Free is a good price.


----------



## LairMistress

I picked up a few things at Goodwill and Salvation Army while out of town today. I don't know if I will use the decorative metal box for Halloween or not, but it was pretty good sized for only $7, and I couldn't pass it up. I was thinking that I could put a skull and some moss in it for Halloween maybe, and use it inside the rest of the year.

The candle lamps are going to get a spooky makeover, and flicker bulbs. As if I needed more candle lights! At $1.99 each, I couldn't pass them up--and I found out when I got home, that the cashier had only charged me for one! I feel bad, but I figure I will just take some donations next time I go to that town, and drop them off there to make up for it.

I really didn't need another metal and glass lantern, but for $5...yeah...I REALLY need to stop buying "candles" and lanterns for the cemetery! Although I was really thinking about putting moss and a smaller skull in this one, since the whole front window opens out. Then I can keep it inside on the mantel, and maybe change it out for other decorations in other seasons. I haven't decided whether it's going to be an inside shadow box type item or an outside lantern.


----------



## Paint It Black

Lairmistress, I really like the lantern that can be used as a display case. Isn't it funny how we accumulate more than we need of...lanterns, candelabra, table linens, could go on and on, LOL.

LilGouliette, That's a great idea for the hanging basket.


----------



## matrixmom

Love those candlesticks with bulbs. Great haul Lair M


----------



## hallorenescene

lil ghoul, that basket is awesome when it's made up with that pumpkin. what a great curb find. I use to have one of those baskets. now I wish I still had it.
lair, you got some nice items. I'm loving that box.


----------



## Bethany

Like what everyone is finding. I haven't been going out just too hot here in central FL.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Like what everyone is finding. I haven't been going out just too hot here in central FL.


I promised hubby I would buy no Halloween till after our vacation which is end of sept so I have not been hitting any . Look out after vacation LOL


----------



## offmymeds

The end of Sept?????? Oh Saki, I feel for ya.......no way I would be able to not buy SOMETHING! lol
If we lived closer, Id hide your stuff for you


----------



## Saki.Girl

offmymeds said:


> The end of Sept?????? Oh Saki, I feel for ya.......no way I would be able to not buy SOMETHING! lol
> If we lived closer, Id hide your stuff for you


That would be awesome lol 
But that just means 2015 I am going all out 


----------



## Saki.Girl

haha went to salvation army with my mom she bought me these hehe 

this game 


















this diffuser has a bat on it 









and this cute cup


----------



## hallorenescene

ohohohhhh, I love your stuff saki.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Love the Boo Nilla.LOL


----------



## mariem

Our thrift store closes every year from mid June to the mid to third week of Aug. Bummer.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Haunted Nana said:


> Love the Boo Nilla.LOL


ya they had 2 others I might stop in and see if still have today


----------



## Passi

That game looks awesome, Saki. I can never seem to find any good games around here. That mug is adorable, too.

Here is what I found today:


----------



## Saki.Girl

Passi 
you found some great scores too love it all


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> haha went to salvation army with my mom she bought me these hehe
> 
> this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this diffuser has a bat on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this cute cup


Omgoodness!!!! I collect Skelanimals...I LOVE that mug!!! I had a Skelanimals mug that I adored with my fave, Kit the Cat, on it and it broke. I need to find a new one. I am also in love with the reed diffuser...Halloween decorated and vanilla scent, two of my fave things!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked this up today will make great voodoo doll choc


----------



## printersdevil

Cool finds, saki and passi. Love the voodoo mold and diffuser. Passi, those figurines are great.


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 202201
> 
> 
> Picked this up today will make great voodoo doll choc


Or you use it to make the PERFECT MAN - he's quiet, he's sweet & if he gives you any crap you can bite his head off.


----------



## Greenewitch

Went to the farmers market today and they had pumpkins for $1! Small, about 6-8 inches, but I had to get one just to look at and inspire me to get things done!


----------



## Deadna

Found this at yardsales. The waterfall may come in handy for a pouring bucket of blood. The lady said a light behind it looks great so maybe a red bulb will work. The head badly needs a trim but I had never seen a male one before so I couldn't pass it up. The bag of beads are red and black mardi gras necklaces.


----------



## hallorenescene

passi, those are really cute. that mini ghost tea set is sooo cute.
saki, I was thinking cute jigglers. those are very cute.
deadna, I've seen male ones before, but never so uncut. that is cool. I could use the Styrofoam head too. and I love pez.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from visiting family in San Antonio, every time I go, I hit the neighboring garage sales, not into blow molds but this one caught my eye, paid $2.00


----------



## Saki.Girl

i bought this off ebay it is going to be truned into a light up nightmare before christmas count down clock


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, I have that guy. I think he is adorable. $2.00 is an awesome price. he is my oldest granddaughters favorite. I could always tell when they had been to my house when she was younger. that one was always pulled out ahead of the rest.
saki, that will be cool. are you going to use it for the clock build for this month?


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> scorpion, I have that guy. I think he is adorable. $2.00 is an awesome price. he is my oldest granddaughters favorite. I could always tell when they had been to my house when she was younger. that one was always pulled out ahead of the rest.
> saki, that will be cool. are you going to use it for the clock build for this month?


i just finished the clock for this month it is posted . but if i can get all i need together for this one i will do number 2 clock


----------



## Chelsiestein

HOLY MOLY!! Halloween blow mold for $2?! I am SO jealous!! GREAT FIND!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

My DH went too a couple of garage sales today and got me a couple of small things one of which I have been wanting . An old phone I love the sound of them dialing. Brings back many memories and a grim reaper candle holder.  The GriM Reaper is actually Black but looks silver in photo. Now I just have to find the perfect candles for it.


----------



## im the goddess

Deadna said:


> Found this at yardsales. The waterfall may come in handy for a pouring bucket of blood. The lady said a light behind it looks great so maybe a red bulb will work. The head badly needs a trim but I had never seen a male one before so I couldn't pass it up. The bag of beads are red and black mardi gras necklaces.


That's not a male, it the bearded woman from the carnevil side show LOL



Saki.Girl said:


> haha went to salvation army with my mom she bought me these hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this diffuser has a bat on it


 Saki, be careful with the infuser. I know you have a dog, and don't know if you have a cat, but I saw a thing recently where a cat turned one of those over and had terrible chemical burns. I can't remember where I saw it posted.



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Just got back from visiting family in San Antonio, every time I go, I hit the neighboring garage sales, not into blow molds but this one caught my eye, paid $2.00
> View attachment 202326


 That's adorable.



Haunted Nana said:


> My DH went too a couple of garage sales today and got me a couple of small things one of which I have been wanting . An old phone I love the sound of them dialing. Brings back many memories and a grim reaper candle holder.  The GriM Reaper is actually Black but looks silver in photo. Now I just have to find the perfect candles for it.
> View attachment 202360


----------



## goofyjds72092

You better show us a picture of your clock when your done with its a neat idea and would like see finish product


----------



## Saki.Girl

got this for free it will be getting a halloween make over


----------



## MichaelMyers1

I have the creepy tower board game..its awesome!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> got this for free it will be getting a halloween make over


Can't wait to see th make over


----------



## hallorenescene

that is really cute saki. I can see it haunted up. a haunted house perhaps with a blow mold ghost standing beside it. a witch and a cauldron. hmmm, can't wait to see your idea.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> that is really cute saki. I can see it haunted up. a haunted house perhaps with a blow mold ghost standing beside it. a witch and a cauldron. hmmm, can't wait to see your idea.


I told hubby I should get like 6 different ones and make a Halloween town if you could have seen the look on his face LOL 
but I will be looking for more hehe


----------



## im the goddess

Saki, that would be funny. I can imagine that look. I think I've witnessed it first hand around here too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Saki, that would be funny. I can imagine that look. I think I've witnessed it first hand around here too.


I told hubby I could do them up as nightmare before Christmas Halloween town and then get to use them for Halloween and Christmas cause that is what I do for Christmas haha 

my mom told me I should do Dark Wizard of oz them haha look I could have the muchkins town


----------



## hallorenescene

you could paint up a mrs santa claus and get some elves and have a snow white and the seven dwarfs. or a mrs santa claus repainted and have a hansel and Gretel. or a spooky town with lots of Halloween characters blow molds. oh man, if I see one of those I'm grabbing it.


----------



## printersdevil

There was a huge gray castle fort one for free on an online FB page yesterday, but it was gone when I found the listing.

Cool find, saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> There was a huge gray castle fort one for free on an online FB page yesterday, but it was gone when I found the listing.
> 
> Cool find, saki!


I would love to find that castle here


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> you could paint up a mrs santa claus and get some elves and have a snow white and the seven dwarfs. or a mrs santa claus repainted and have a hansel and Gretel. or a spooky town with lots of Halloween characters blow molds. oh man, if I see one of those I'm grabbing it.


LOL ya see the possibilities are endless


----------



## Echo Sorceress

So during this past month, I had to take a break from the forum to go on some family vacations and work on remodeling my parents' house, but Halloween was always on my mind. I went on a bit of a buying spree for my potions project, so I thought I'd share some of my magical finds.

I bought this awesome collection on Ebay. I think my two favorite finds are the bottle candelabra and the magical floating rope!










These bottles came from Goodwill. I honestly almost started to cry when I found the blue one in the middle. I got it for $2, and if what it says on the bottom is true, it's from Egypt too. Either way though, I think it's one of the best potion bottles I've ever seen!










Also, since my mom is awesome, she gave me some old vases and jars she found in the house for my project as well as a cool bronze vase from India that I already have some witchy plans for!










I may be going a bit overboard on all of this bottle collecting, but I'm just far too excited about this potion project to care!


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds on all the bottles and things. Love the blue one, too.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Echo Sorceress said:


> So during this past month, I had to take a break from the forum to go on some family vacations and work on remodeling my parents' house, but Halloween was always on my mind. I went on a bit of a buying spree for my potions project, so I thought I'd share some of my magical finds.
> 
> I bought this awesome collection on Ebay. I think my two favorite finds are the bottle candelabra and the magical floating rope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bottles came from Goodwill. I honestly almost started to cry when I found the blue one in the middle. I got it for $2, and if what it says on the bottom is true, it's from Egypt too. Either way though, I think it's one of the best potion bottles I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since my mom is awesome, she gave me some old vases and jars she found in the house for my project as well as a cool bronze vase from India that I already have some witchy plans for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be going a bit overboard on all of this bottle collecting, but I'm just far too excited about this potion project to care!


you have some very cool bottles there. I hope you post photo when you witchiefy them.LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

echo, wow did you get some great stuff. those bottles will be fun to fill.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hope to get out this weekend and see if can find some goodies


----------



## Joven76

I picked this up from a fellow haunter. I plan on making a mold of it.


----------



## im the goddess

Joven76 no one will ever be able to call you spineless


----------



## Joven76

Very true...


----------



## Haunted Nana

We got a great deal on 4 huge inflateables today we got 2 gargoyls a pirate ship that needs soem tender loving care and a treasure chest all for $50. Does anyone know a good way of sealing leaks on inflatables the pirate ship has abuot 4 small leaks it inflates but not fully the skeletons heads and the mast are droopy. ANy helps is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bethany

Haunted Nana said:


> We got a great deal on 4 huge inflateables today we got 2 gargoyls a pirate ship that needs soem tender loving care and a treasure chest all for $50. Does anyone know a good way of sealing leaks on inflatables the pirate ship has abuot 4 small leaks it inflates but not fully the skeletons heads and the mast are droopy. ANy helps is greatly appreciated.


Great purchase! 
You can fix anything with duct tape.  Just kidding. I'll be checking to see what others have done to "patch" inflatables. I threw out a rabbit because stupid squirrels ate holes in it.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Online it says you can use clear tape, tent patch or sew them. You could maybe even use clear silicone or clear nail polish. I did see this online, might work better than just clear tape...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh and it says no special thread is necessary to sew them


----------



## Spooky McWho

Haunted Nana said:


> We got a great deal on 4 huge inflateables today we got 2 gargoyls a pirate ship that needs soem tender loving care and a treasure chest all for $50. Does anyone know a good way of sealing leaks on inflatables the pirate ship has abuot 4 small leaks it inflates but not fully the skeletons heads and the mast are droopy. ANy helps is greatly appreciated.


We have an inflatable scene of an organist and two dancing zombie couples on each end, it is over 13 feet wide. Two years ago it became the home of some crazed squirrel who chewed multiple holes in it, I thought it was ruined but after one roll of Scotch clear packing tape,a needle and thread and three very determined adults we brought it back to life. I would sew any small rips and holes and use the packing tape on anything larger it really works and isn't visible.


----------



## MummyOf5

If the holes are larger you could probably use rip-stop nylon from Jo-ann's as a patch and either sew it or use fabric adhesive to stick it on. I've been wanting to try to make my own inflatable sometime, I think it would be fun


----------



## Brian Pyzynski

Mega score yesterday at the yard sale that was mentioned on here earlier this week. All for $25.90!


----------



## Chelsiestein

I got this glitter skeleton and witch hat garland for $3 from a yard sale this morning


----------



## Saki.Girl

Brian Pyzynski said:


> Mega score yesterday at the yard sale that was mentioned on here earlier this week. All for $25.90!
> View attachment 203108


WOW great finds i love the two pile pumpkins i need to look for some of those i have a great idea for them dose anyone know the name of them ?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I had been getting good deals and negotiated for some good prices at garage sales but my luck ran out. Got this Eiki notebook projector. Image is washed out and it has a bit of overlapping, paid $ 20.00. I had no illusions it was going to be super sharp but I was due for a disappointment.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Brian Pyzynski said:


> Mega score yesterday at the yard sale that was mentioned on here earlier this week. All for $25.90!
> View attachment 203108


I really want those stacked pumpkins! I like the scary face pumpkin, too. Finding a skellie at a yard sale would be awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Chelsiestein said:


> I got this glitter skeleton and witch hat garland for $3 from a yard sale this morning
> View attachment 203109


That garland is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

brian, those are some cool items. I favor the zombie, the sign, and the skelly. 
chelsie, cute garland witch hats. nice score.
that's to bad scorpion.


----------



## im the goddess

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I had been getting good deals and negotiated for some good prices at garage sales but my luck ran out. Got this Eiki notebook projector. Image is washed out and it has a bit of overlapping, paid $ 20.00. I had no illusions it was going to be super sharp but I was due for a disappointment.
> View attachment 203117
> 
> View attachment 203118


Does it just need a new lamp? I say that as if I know anything about them.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

im the goddess said:


> Does it just need a new lamp? I say that as if I know anything about them.


I jumped the gun, turns out it is very serviceable. I pop in Hallowindows and it looks pretty good


----------



## hallorenescene

that's pretty darn cool scorpion, but I think it's left handed, it writes backwards.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks.....It will read straight forward from street view, Hallo.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Wow!! Everyone has found great things lately!!! yard sales, fleamarkets,etc. have not been that abundant around me.


----------



## im the goddess

Glad it works for you.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

im the goddess said:


> Glad it works for you.


Thank you goddess, I'm so happy!


----------



## Brian Pyzynski

Went back to that yard sale yesterday and went to my very first barn sale and got all this!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score Brian


----------



## Haunted Nana

Brian Pyzynski said:


> Went back to that yard sale yesterday and went to my very first barn sale and got all this!
> 
> View attachment 203305


Jack Pot Brian and I love the witch!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Love the witch. great stuff!


----------



## Alissa

Is there a website for Halloween classifieds? I have a bunch of panels from Nethercraft.com that need to find a good home.


----------



## Bethany

Alissa said:


> Is there a website for Halloween classifieds? I have a bunch of panels from Nethercraft.com that need to find a good home.


There is a thread on the forum here where you can list your items you have for sale. You must give prices.


----------



## Alissa

I think I found the thread to sell items. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Chelsiestein

I thrifted these sometime last week. The pumpkin soap pump was $1 and the candle holder set was $5. The candle holders said it was a kit that you can paint your own. The box was taped shut so my hubby opened it. The pieces were all already painted...beautifully!


----------



## Ghouliet

Chelsiestien, how cool they were already painted for you. The pumpkin soap is similar in shape to the ones JoAnnes sold last year only they were clear containers and the orange soap gave it the color. I like yours better.


----------



## creeperguardian

Not sure were to post this but. anyone looking for some forceps walmart has some in the hunting and fishing section.. just saw some tonight


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Brian Pyzynski said:


> Went back to that yard sale yesterday and went to my very first barn sale and got all this!
> 
> View attachment 203305


Whoa, Brian, what an amazing haul! I am so jealous. I love the witch and the bat creature. And the old books too!

And that's an adorable soap dispenser, Chelsiestein!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice score brian. I love the witch and the mummy.
Chelsiestien, those are very cute candleholders. glad they were painted nicely.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Some great stuff everyone is getting


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Technically, these bar stool chairs aren't Halloween finds, but they do have a sort of gothic curve to them that I love. That's why when I saw some of the people who live down the street pack up and move away yesterday, leaving these on the sidewalk for anyone who wanted them, I knew I had to have them! They're practically brand new too. I'm just so excited. I've been dreaming of owning a set of these for years, so I had to share!


----------



## Bethany

Very nice!! I can't believe they left them behind!!! Lucky you!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the bar stools


----------



## 89Lt1

So i have officially started my halloween season yesterday with this pickup:



I got two 1000W foggers (one is a ground fogger), 1 gallon of fog juice, a home made chiller, and a jumping spider for $65!!!!

i was so excited and got home to tell my wife and she just looked at me with her "you need help" look. so i figured i would come share with you all


----------



## im the goddess

You need help, this is your intervention. Send it all to me... Does that help? Seriously, you got a great deal. Congratulations.



89Lt1 said:


> So i have officially started my halloween season yesterday with this pickup:
> 
> 
> 
> I got two 1000W foggers (one is a ground fogger), 1 gallon of fog juice, a home made chiller, and a jumping spider for $65!!!!
> 
> i was so excited and got home to tell my wife and she just looked at me with her "you need help" look. so i figured i would come share with you all


----------



## 89Lt1

im the goddess said:


> You need help, this is your intervention. Send it all to me... Does that help? Seriously, you got a great deal. Congratulations.


ha i think i will suffer a while longer, lol.

They didn't know much about the fogger when i was looking at the add on CL, so i was expecting the cheap party city 480w units but was happily surprised. Started them up before i paid for them and it was all gtg. 

i have been wanting a fogger for a couple years now but didn't want to buy a cheapo and have to replace it the next year and i didn't have the budget for a good one. now i have 2! got to make a second chiller though.

BTW if anyone is around the la Verne area in so cal she had one more 1000w ground fogger for $20. really nice lady kept referring to the jumping spider as "He" lol


----------



## Bethany

89Lt1 said:


> So i have officially started my halloween season yesterday with this pickup:
> 
> 
> 
> I got two 1000W foggers (one is a ground fogger), 1 gallon of fog juice, a home made chiller, and a jumping spider for $65!!!!
> 
> i was so excited and got home to tell my wife and she just looked at me with her "you need help" look. so i figured i would come share with you all


Nice Score!! I'd love to have the car in the background for my reaper skeleton to ride in the graveyard!


----------



## 89Lt1

ha ha thats my one year olds favorite toy. we have to hide it in the man cave or else he would never get out of it and cry until we took him outside for a ride.

but they have been out for a while and may be easy to find used for cheap.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow amazing score for the price 89


----------



## Always Wicked

Got both of these for 40.00 at a yard sale and the same guy has a tote full of tombstones , lights, and misc items is holding for me for this week for 15.00  .. Even though I'm doing pirates ... I couldn't pass these items up


----------



## Paint It Black

Great score, Always Wicked. They could be dressed as a pirate and pirate wench.


----------



## Ghouliet

Wow, some wonderful finds.


----------



## hallorenescene

echo, I can't believe they left them. they are wonderful. I would have grabbed them too.
holy moly did you score!!!! 89lt1, you came to the right place to share. there is a total different look on all our faces. drool comes with the look. lol.
always wicked, $40.00! I keep watching craigs list for deals like that. and I was thinking like paint it black, she would make a perfect pirate wench, and him a pirate. clothes are what make the man, or prop.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I picked-up two cardboard "MY first haunted house" for $4 each and 4 retro looking plates for a dollar each.


----------



## 89Lt1

WICKED nice score that crawler looks awesome

jack that house is awesome i got to find (or make) something like that for my son


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, I think I have that haunted house, or one like it. very cool find. oh, and those plates are awesome


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks 89lt1. hallorenescene I'd never seen the house before it was new to me so, I just couldn't pass it by.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, it is a cool one. I bought mine after Halloween quite a few years ago. I forgot all about it. thanks for reminding me. I'm possibly having my grandkids be in my haunt, I should pull it out and use it.


----------



## Always Wicked

Thx everyone  !!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Cool finds everyone.


----------



## moonbaby345

Stringy,I'm in love with those Halloween plates!That cardboard my first haunted house would be good to use even if you don't have young kids.I would use as a dog house to see if the dog would sleep in it or even for a cat.You know how much cats love cardboard boxes!lol.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

While I was at work today, my wife text that she spotted some halloween stuff at a garage sale, she attached some pics, stuff was in a tub, took a chance, here is what was in it


----------



## MummyOf5

Looks like the mother lode of skeletal remains!


----------



## hallorenescene

holy smoly scorpion, you have an awesome wife. that stuff rocks.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Hallo, don't think I need that many organs though, lol


----------



## Always Wicked

thats an awesome surprise to get on a friday ))))))


----------



## hallorenescene

well scorpion, were they cheap enough? maybe you can hand them out tot night.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Sorry for the horrible pic.. My phone was acting up. From what you can see I got everything for $6.50. My daughter was not having it this morning, as you can tell.


----------



## Chelsiestein

I am officially JEALOUS of your haul, ChocolateChip1979!! Great haul!!


----------



## Chelsiestein

My hubby and I went to at least a dozen yard sales and most were a bust. We did, however, come across a sale that was really big with stuff they were selling to raise money for a little league baseball team to take a trip. The box was marked as "Everything in box $3 Halloween". We also pucked up a 20 pk pumpkin lights and a tall vintage looking plastic cat and pumpkin decoration. We asked how much and they said $3.50. There were a couple children's costumes in the box that I told them I would leave behind for them to sell, but I would gladly still pay. She then said it'd only be $3 for everything. We gave her a $5 and told them keep the extra. So stoked with the pumpkin trash can! There is also a couple treat pails, 6 candy bowls (going to donate to Goodwill) and a flying bat!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

moonbaby345 said:


> Stringy,I'm in love with those Halloween plates!That cardboard my first haunted house would be good to use even if you don't have young kids.I would use as a dog house to see if the dog would sleep in it or even for a cat.You know how much cats love cardboard boxes!lol.


I picked-up the haunted houses to resale and maybe make a few dollars to buy something creepy that I like. The plates will probably end-up in someone's secret reaper package.


----------



## hallorenescene

chocolate chip, I saw a few years back that tombstone I believe at target. I think it lights up and the hands look like they're clawing. I adore that fat rat. I have the two outside pumpkins, very nice. I also I think have your motionette in the chair. he is very cool, he rises, speaks, sits back down, and rises again. I have a glass skull. they are cool. and I see your little one has latched on to that cool mummy. I think it's boris. I don't blame her. and say, she is a cutie for sure.
chelsie, nice haul. I love your pumpkin lights. I got one of those bats one year. I was never interested in them. they look kind of cheesy. but since I acquired it, I hung it. the tot's were fascinated by it. one tot asked if it were real. one just kept staring at it mesmerized. so I bought a couple more. you know, they grew on me. I kind of like them now. and the tot's love them.


----------



## Dementedone

Great finds today guys. I am trying to stay away from sales and focus on finishing my current projects. 
I did go to Belk today for their clearance. Two dresses, two tops, and a pair of pants for $59. My ticket said I saved $206.


----------



## mariem

Nice haul. Those Vodka skulls are about $80 at the liquor store.


----------



## moony_1

Stringy_Jack said:


> I picked-up two cardboard "MY first haunted house" for $4 each and 4 retro looking plates for a dollar each.
> 
> View attachment 203795
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203796


My kids would LOVE those cardboard haunted houses! I wonder if they would be too big? My boys love all kids of tents/playhouses etc I'll have to keep an eye out for those! Great find!


----------



## moony_1

We have had a couple of slow weeks with garage sales.  but yesterday I finally found some Halloween stuff! Yay! The first pic is a tin sign I couldn't pass up, even though we know no one by the name "Dan" possible SR if I get a Dan haha. A black cat candle holder, a set of tombstone S and P shakers, and a set of black candle sticks. 4$ for all. 

http://imgur.com/6hGnoLu

The second pic is a bunch of kitchen/crafty type things I got for 6$! (We expected to pay more based on how they said they were pricing things, but clearly they weren't following their own guidelines lol) two cotton table cloths with matching napkins, four pumpkin hand towels, a skellie tea towel, set of spider floating candles, confetti, ribbon, creepy cloth, two ghost twirly straws, and a ceiling spider decoration...all brand new never been opened. Retail as listed on each of the tags...60$ (more because some of them I rounded down) so for six bucks I am one happy camper! Oh...and they also tossed in a reusable Halloween bag to hold the stuff in and they gave my oldest son a beanie baby Halloween bear in a bat costume) 

http://imgur.com/yUeJUnK


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Pick-up a couple of Halloween blow molds (along with a couple other things) at a local flea market for $5 for the pair and yes I know what a great deal that is because they are kinda rare.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Stringy_Jack said:


> Pick-up a couple of Halloween blow molds (along with a couple other things) at a local flea market for $5 for the pair and yes I know what a great deal that is because they are kinda rare.
> 
> View attachment 204050


ok those blow molds are fantastic wow


----------



## printersdevil

moony_1 what a great haul of things. Love the Dan sign! Surely we have a dan on here that needs that! LOL


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Saki.Girl said:


> ok those blow molds are fantastic wow


Thanks Saki I tickled when I got them. I love the tree because if you put it near a wall it will project pumpkin faces and evil eyes into it.


----------



## moony_1

printersdevil said:


> moony_1 what a great haul of things. Love the Dan sign! Surely we have a dan on here that needs that! LOL


that was my thought! if not, I'll repaint it to suit our needs hahaha


----------



## Jules17

Awesome blow molds! My husband would love that jersey!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Jules17 said:


> Awesome blow molds! My husband would love that jersey!


Thanks Is is your hubby a ******* fan?


----------



## MummyOf5

printersdevil said:


> moony_1 what a great haul of things. Love the Dan sign! Surely we have a dan on here that needs that! LOL


If you add an "a" on the end of that it could be for me


----------



## LairMistress

Oooh, love the haunted house lamp! The other one is pretty cool, too. I like the idea of it projecting the faces on the wall.


----------



## hallorenescene

moony, I love that sign. that would be cool if you do a disco haunt. you could have a prop named dan. the whole bunch you got are very nice. and in the second picture it all looks brand new. I love the ceiling spider. I have a few of those. I've used those many different years.
string, you're sure not kidding, those are rare. and very cute too. I've never seen the house one green before. I think that is even rarer yet. and I've never seen the tree one that I can remember. you are one lucky guy.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

This has been my week for Halloween items. Picked-up this all metal candy bowl for $8. Paint is is great shape and it's put together with wing-nuts so it can be disassembled for storage or shipping. It stands about 3 feet tall, not bad.


----------



## LairMistress

My sister brought me this lovely empty frame yesterday.  I'm going to have to put a spooky picture in it, like a Scene Setter creature, or something.


----------



## moony_1

That candy bowl is just the cutest jack!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks moony_1.


----------



## moony_1

Lairmistress that frame is phenomenal! I love it!


----------



## witchy46

Stringy_Jack said:


> Found this Department 56 flip-top Franky candy bowl for $10 yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 199744
> 
> 
> View attachment 199745



Where do you find these amazing things and would you want to sell the Frankie...... ever?


----------



## hallorenescene

ah stringy, he is a cutie. 
lair, I love frames. that one is very nice. I could see a picture of maleficent in it.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

witchy46 said:


> Where do you find these amazing things and would you want to sell the Frankie...... ever?


witchy46, I live in Utah and we have thrift stores run by the Mormon Church called Deseret Industry or DI's. I have two that I can hit within 30 mins of each other and do so a couple of times a week. I can go for weeks without a find and then...I get hit after hit, just dumb luck and Utah is BIG into Halloween so yard sales thrift stores and swap meets always have Halloween stuff. As far as Franky goes...let me think about it.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, I want to nove to Utah.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow that frame is outstanding


----------



## im the goddess

Hail to the Redskins, hail victory
Hail to the Redskins, 
Fight for old DC!!!!




Stringy_Jack said:


> Pick-up a couple of Halloween blow molds (along with a couple other things) at a local flea market for $5 for the pair and yes I know what a great deal that is because they are kinda rare.
> 
> View attachment 204050


----------



## LairMistress

Thanks, everyone! Last time she was here, I showed her the clock that you all talked me into buying, haha.  (as if I needed persuading!)

She told me then, that she had found this frame at her new house when she moved in, and she'd bring it to me. I didn't think I'd ever see it, but she came through! 

She also brought me a really nice antique mirror to go above our fireplace not too long ago. The frame is just plain wood, and very scratched, bare in places. I can't decide if it needs work, or if it's "shabby chic" and should be used as is. We would probably all have a heyday if we could go through the things that other people left behind there!



Saki.Girl said:


> Wow that frame is outstanding


----------



## BlueFrog

I've been striking out at all my usual secondhand sources, so I was especially pleased to find two of these black 1974 Jim Beam bottles at GW today:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-JIM...024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a6a5f0f0


----------



## MummyOf5

Very nice BlueFrog!


----------



## moony_1

Those bottles are gorgeous bluefrog! I didn't even know about those! I'll keep an eye open for them now though! Just lovely!


----------



## printersdevil

I used to have two of those frames with mirrors in them. I had the chunk scones that matched them, too. I agree that Malificient would be great in there, but would have to be a tall pic.


----------



## BlueFrog

moony_1 said:


> Those bottles are gorgeous bluefrog! I didn't even know about those! I'll keep an eye open for them now though! Just lovely!


I'm pleased to report that they come in at least three colors: black, purple, and green:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-3-Jim-B...934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3392833aee

There seem to be quite a few of them on eBay so I'm guessing they must not be all that rare, although I certainly hadn't seen one before. Technically I only "needed" one but I can't imagine leaving another behind.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, that is an extra pretty bottle.


----------



## printersdevil

I picked these up yesterday at GW and a thrift store. I still haven't decided what to use on my fortune tellers for clothing. I have a large selection of items, just can't decide. I picked up these two black belts to use. I wish I could find some wider ones to use like a corset, but think these will do--along with the others I got recently.

The three necklaces were found at my fav thrift store. The two bigger ones will have some fortune teller image and a cardboard back added to them. You know fortune tellers need lots of jewelry and I have been picking up along the way.


----------



## mrincredibletou

Scored a heads up Harry clown today at a garage sale. Could not believe it!


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked this up today


----------



## Bethany

LOL Saki I have one like that only mine hangs from a chain. Don't remember what color the glass is on mine.


----------



## BlueFrog

I spent too much money at GW for this silverplate coffee urn with warmer. Mine's missing the lid and I know better than to purchase incomplete silverplate items, but it's so impressive in person I acted on impulse. My life would be so much easier if the "oooo, shiny" gene had never kicked in:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sheridan-Vi...466351?pt=Antiques_Silver&hash=item2592ba336f


----------



## printersdevil

I found a plastic container of glass stones and baubles at a thrift store today. They are nothing fancy, but they had them in those small ziplock snack bags for 29 cents each. Each bag had an assortment of colors. I bought all 14 baggies of them, plus a large Ziploc of fringe. I can always use the glass on fortune teller things and the fringe there and on crystal balls. I also picked up several pair of large hoop earrings and some bangle bracelets. All this was less than $10.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Won some Halloween cookie cutters of eBay


----------



## moony_1

Yay congrats Saki! 
Nothing fantastic for me today at garage sales, but we didn't have much time before hubs had to go to run a fame of D and D. I did get two really nice black picture frames for 2$ though. Super heavy! I love them!


----------



## frogkid11

Picked up a long black wig to transform the Grandin Road Serena prop into my fortune teller as well as a multi-colored patio umbrella to use on my snack cart at the haunted carnival this year. The wig (plus a few items that I can't reveal due to Secret Reaper) in total was $5 and the umbrella was an expensive $1 find!! I'll post pictures a little later.


----------



## printersdevil

frigjkid11, can't wait to see the fortune teller. I am not familiar with Serena. Show us photos and be sure to post on the Fortune Tellers thread in PARTY IDEAS


----------



## Bastard Kitty

I posted this in another thread...think it was wrong thread. Can't figure out how to delete it 

Anyhoo, found this Gemmy butler at a garage sale today for 10 bucks. Could not believe my eyes when I saw it  It does work (eyes go from side to side, chest puffs out, etc...). However, his head does not really work. It's trying to turn (I can hear the motor), but it just sits there. Will need to work on it. However, what a lucky find!


----------



## printersdevil

I found another nice metal belt that looks like big gold coins that I will use on one of the fortune tellers, a cool small purple box that I will use as inspiration for a larger one, 2 more gold tone frames that go with all my other frames and three Harry Potter books in hardback---$1 each. I have several sets of the books, but they may be used as props. Just can't pass them up at that price for the hardbacks!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

it is very pretty blue frog.
kitty, you really scored big with that guy. I've always liked his looks.


----------



## thehalloweenchick

I love those! I am a huge blow mold fanatic & rarely come across Halloween molds.




Stringy_Jack said:


> Pick-up a couple of Halloween blow molds (along with a couple other things) at a local flea market for $5 for the pair and yes I know what a great deal that is because they are kinda rare.
> 
> View attachment 204050


----------



## WitchyKitty

I found a 16" black plastic cauldron in perfect condition and a thrift store yesterday for only $1.99...not too bad of a price! Stores online seem to be selling them for $12-$20. I also found a Starbucks Halloween travel mug in perfect condition for the same price. It's super cute! We both take travel mugs to work with us, so I'm sure we will be fighting over it come Fall, lol. The last thing I found was this skeleton. He was missing some body parts, and had no price on him, so I asked if I could buy it at a cheap discount. They gave him to me for .49!! He is not plastic, he is a very solid, sturdy material and quite detailed. I figured I'd buy him just for the skull alone! .49 for a solid, detailed skull is an awesome price! I wish he was a whole, complete skelly, but for that cheap, I'll figure something out to do with him. I can't decide if I want to try to sculpt his missing limbs, or if I just want to deconstruct the rest of him and maybe put the bones in a neat jar with some moss or something...what to do with poor, broken Mr. Skelly...???


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> I found a 16" black plastic cauldron in perfect condition and a thrift store yesterday for only $1.99...not too bad of a price! Stores online seem to be selling them for $12-$20. I also found a Starbucks Halloween travel mug in perfect condition for the same price. It's super cute! We both take travel mugs to work with us, so I'm sure we will be fighting over it come Fall, lol. The last thing I found was this skeleton. He was missing some body parts, and had no price on him, so I asked if I could buy it at a cheap discount. They gave him to me for .49!! He is not plastic, he is a very solid, sturdy material and quite detailed. I figured I'd buy him just for the skull alone! .49 for a solid, detailed skull is an awesome price! I wish he was a whole, complete skelly, but for that cheap, I'll figure something out to do with him. I can't decide if I want to try to sculpt his missing limbs, or if I just want to deconstruct the rest of him and maybe put the bones in a neat jar with some moss or something...what to do with poor, broken Mr. Skelly...???
> 
> View attachment 205056


great finds love the skull on him


----------



## WitchyKitty

(Oh, and I forgot to say, the pictures on the Halloween mug move when you change the angle of the cup, lol. It's the little things that make me happy!  )


----------



## LairMistress

Do you see what I see? (not the Halloween house, my son was playing with that) I literally just about squealed in the middle of Goodwill when I saw those candle holders, or whatever the heck they are. They have what appears to be hinges on the back, but they're both broken, if that's the case. I don't care, I don't need hinges or tops, I love them just like they are. 

One guess as to what I'm making with them! The little hanging votive holder will likely become a swing type arrangement for a spooky retro character of some sort. 









These are things that I picked up yesterday. Two very decorative silver (?) candle holders that are tarnished, $1.99 each. I don't really need them, but they are soooo preeeeetty. I will use them someday, tarnished or not, although I'll try to clean them properly.

The wood and metal candle holders are going to get a paint job, and a little Halloween update, I think.

The spiders are from Dollar Tree. My first real Halloween purchase of 2014!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I don't know for sure what you see...but I see two mini graveyard scenes!


----------



## LairMistress

Yes! I think that my inner "thinking voice" has finally gotten tired of passing up good Halloween stuff, then listening to me wish I'd bought it...and then going back for it later, haha. I picked them up, and then put them back. YES, I did! Then my inner voice smacked me in the middle of the forehead and said "YOU DUMMY, THOSE ARE CEMETERIES!! PICK THEM BACK UP!!!" Kinda hard to ignore it, when the voice does that, so...yeah...now I get to make two little cemeteries. 

All three pieces were $1.96 each. Not too bad, really.



WitchyKitty said:


> I don't know for sure what you see...but I see two mini graveyard scenes!


----------



## HallowweenKat

Not exactly a super bargain at $60 for the skeleton coachman & $10 for the pumpkin, but I like them. Coachman works fine & looks like it was treated nicely, not all beat up.


----------



## printersdevil

I found a beautiful red satin formal for me at Goodwill. It came from David's Bridal and even will be great with the red witch hat I got in the Mini Reaper from Booswfie02 in my Red Witch box. I have a short red dress that I was going to use for a Valentine's Witch's Tea or for a much more formal witchy costume in the future. I am so amazed to have found this and it was only $8.99! The light washed this out, but it is a beautiful bright red and looks great with the red witch hat and even the shawl matches it.









Close-up of dress








They also have another full length formal in a dark brown for the same price. I think I will go back and get it for a future costume. It is much simpler, but could be used for all kinds of things.

Can't beat the price and I rarely find things like this in my Plus Size.


----------



## BlueFrog

Yay for some great finds! LairMistress, do your silver plate candle holders have any markings on the bottom? They look like something that might have real world $ value. 

GW was kind to me today, in the form of a $20 marble column/plant standy thing that may or may not see the haunt since it weighs approximately one gajillion pounds but was too cool to pass up. Also an Uncle Milton Torch In My Room, NIP, for $3. I would have liked to see just how realistic that flicker flame really is, but I figure for $3 I can't go too wrong, especially if I can paint the plastic wood to look more like real wood. Haven't decided whether Lucifer or the supernatural big game hunter will get to use it.


----------



## chromachord

You guys are finding some awesome stuff. I found some plates, ghost figurines, and a skeleton tumbler about a month ago at a garage sale. That's it. I've been meaning to hit up my local Salvation Army to see if there's anything there, but I've been bogged down by work.


----------



## PirateDex

Little candle holder I found at the GW.


----------



## Bethany

Very excited with what I picked up today!!









Perfect fit for my eyeless baby! 









Just need to make a skull mobile for hanging over it


----------



## LairMistress

Unfortunately, no markings, BlueFrog. They probably aren't worth a darn. I don't know anything about real silver except .925 jewelry, haha. The bottoms of these are open, and they've been molded...or casted...whichever the correct term is? (cast?) I can see the remnants of old sale stickers on the bottoms, too. I can't make out where they came from, there isn't enough sticker left for that.



BlueFrog said:


> Yay for some great finds! LairMistress, do your silver plate candle holders have any markings on the bottom? They look like something that might have real world $ value.


----------



## Paint It Black

Bethany, the stroller is great. I am kind of on the lookout for something to put all my "babies" in to make a single prop out of them. There was an antique high chair I almost bought, but it was too expensive and nice to make it into a prop. I have a little pink playpen that I bought at a rummage sale. Maybe I can paint it, etc. to creep it up???


----------



## Paint It Black

printersdevil said:


> I found a beautiful red satin formal for me at Goodwill. It came from David's Bridal and even will be great with the red witch hat I got in the Mini Reaper from Booswfie02 in my Red Witch box. I have a short red dress that I was going to use for a Valentine's Witch's Tea or for a much more formal witchy costume in the future. I am so amazed to have found this and it was only $8.99! The light washed this out, but it is a beautiful bright red and looks great with the red witch hat and even the shawl matches it.
> 
> View attachment 205294
> 
> 
> Close-up of dress
> View attachment 205295
> 
> 
> They also have another full length formal in a dark brown for the same price. I think I will go back and get it for a future costume. It is much simpler, but could be used for all kinds of things.
> 
> Can't beat the price and I rarely find things like this in my Plus Size.


Lucky you! Yes, go back for the other dress too!! (I am such a bad influence )


----------



## Bethany

paint, I have a doll crib that my husband made for our daughter, a wire crib from a flea market & a woven little hooded bassinet. Going to place them each with babies in them at the doorway to one guestbedroom that folks will pass on the way to 1 of the bathroom  Think I need to find a gate for the doorway.......


----------



## mariem

Bethany I love your baby carraige. Great find.

Marie


----------



## Saki.Girl

the carriage is cool creepy but cool LOL I don't like dolls so creepy to me LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hope to hit some salvation army's thus weekend


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, nice score. every proper witch should have a proper cauldron.
lairmistress, lovely candle holders.
halloweenkat, that is a very fine price for your tall, dark, and dead some guy. and that's a very cool looking pumpkin.
printer, I love the dress. I can see you all dressed up and with the hat...devine.


----------



## Kimberly5514

This was a great idea!


----------



## LairMistress

The tea light lamp was $2 at Goodwill, and I plan on making a paper shade for it with some cool vintage-look Halloween scrapbook paper that I have. Or, if that's too thick, I have some orange vellum, and I can make a cut-out design to go over that. I'll put a battery operated tea light in it.

Everything else was from Salvation Army, and 50 cents each. There are two lengths of wreath/bow material, a ghost and Jack o' lantern mini tin, a cool little witchy card game (unfortunately missing one card, but I know which one, and can probably make a new one using scans and a Joker from another deck). 

The small box is a set of three non-Halloween ceramic tile fridge magnets. They had about 20 of them, and I kind of wish I'd picked up more. I plan on adhering vintage Halloween designs on them. That makes the bases for them around 16 cents each--not bad!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Not sure if everyone has seen this, but Celipops has added a few more items to her giveaway list....

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135974-project-leftovers-2014-a.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up these today for my Halloween town the two houses will get make overs. The angel will be made over as the graveyard angel and drap jack over the lap. The spoon will be done as a sally

y


----------



## Saki.Girl

close ups


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Cute idea, Saki.Girl!


----------



## Bethany

OMG Did you decapitate the swans saki?!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> OMG Did you decapitate the swans saki?!



i will be lol


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> i will be lol


The swans with the angel have not heads already!!! LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> The swans with the angel have not heads already!!! LOL


never even noticed lol but that is even more cool cause it will look like a od broken tumb stone . It was the wings i love the most haha


----------



## Saki.Girl

what goodies did everyone find this weekend ?


----------



## melissa

Zombie Bunnies Salt & Pepper Shakiers:


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmisstress, nice items. your lamp shade idea sounds pretty.
saki, those will be cute projects. i love your angel.
mel, cute little bunnies


----------



## im the goddess

I found a plaque with an angle and a baby, that will be for a tombstone. I found a book, or picture frame holder, and I found two items for chrystal ball stands.


----------



## LairMistress

Today was my weekly trek to Goodwill. I sometimes get to go more than once a week, but until school starts again, it will probably just be once (summer school ended this week, so I went as frequently as I could while that was going on).

I found what looked like two paper boxes for $2.99, but when I picked them up, I could tell that there were smaller boxes inside the hex box, at least. The rectangle box was taped to the hex box, so I couldn't tell if there were more inside of it, or not. Of course, there were! So I got 6 boxes to decorate, for $2.99.

Then I found the little glass dome decoration. I do wish that the base was rounded. I don't know if I can fix that with what I have on-hand, or not. The dome wasn't attached, so it will be easy to take the flowers out, and put a skull and moss in.

The little metal lantern actually has a piece on the bottom, as if it fits into something else. It was supposed to have "glass" of some sort in its panels too, there are slots to fit it in. I can probably cut off the protrusion on the bottom, and make it into a standing lantern, with shadow panels and a battery op tea light.

The ball may or may not be a Fushigi! It was only $1.99, so I figured it would come in handy somehow. My oldest had a glow in the dark Fushigi, and although my memory isn't trusty, I thought that his was larger and slightly yellowish, with the color throughout the ball. This one has a cloudy white center, clear outer portion, and seems smaller. I forgot to get it out earlier, to put it in the light to see if it glowed. I have it under a light right now, to test that.

EDIT: yes, it does glow!


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, very cool boxes. they will be fun to decorate.


----------



## Deadna

Ugh! I gotta stop shopping Goodwill on half price day...I buy too much cutesy 
I like to cut the rings off the metal candleholders and use them as gates..might even add them to a full size gate as a lookthru(like a dungeon door),the xmas thing looked like a tombstone to me,I loved the little witchy lantern,the big round thing says it is from a candle company so I guess it is a holder(love all the different halloween symbols around it),been looking for an open book to redo into a spellbook. The fat inkpen came from Micheals.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Wow, Deadna! That's quite a haul!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Deadna said:


> Ugh! I gotta stop shopping Goodwill on half price day...I buy too much cutesy
> I like to cut the rings off the metal candleholders and use them as gates..might even add them to a full size gate as a lookthru(like a dungeon door),the xmas thing looked like a tombstone to me,I loved the little witchy lantern,the big round thing says it is from a candle company so I guess it is a holder(love all the different halloween symbols around it),been looking for an open book to redo into a spellbook. The fat inkpen came from Micheals.


Great ideas for everything


----------



## BlueFrog

Deadna said:


> Ugh! I gotta stop shopping Goodwill on half price day...I buy too much cutesy


Cutesy happens to us all when we least expect it. 

I just bought another one of those books of love myself, to add to the 12 or 15 I have already. Once I finally have time to play, I'm going to rid the world of those insipid things by creepifying each and every one I can possibly get my hands on  

I'm a little jealous of your black widow spider... thingy. I so need to get cracking on building spiders for this year's wedding if I'm to have a shot at pulling it off.


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> Cutesy happens to us all when we least expect it.
> 
> I just bought another one of those books of love myself, to add to the 12 or 15 I have already. Once I finally have time to play, I'm going to rid the world of those insipid things by creepifying each and every one I can possibly get my hands on
> 
> I'm a little jealous of your black widow spider... thingy. I so need to get cracking on building spiders for this year's wedding if I'm to have a shot at pulling it off.


Oh geeze and there were several of the spiders at the store I found them....people gotta speak up around here more often


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that is a cool candle holder/plant holder. and your spider is very cool too.


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> Ugh! I gotta stop shopping Goodwill on half price day...I buy too much cutesy
> I like to cut the rings off the metal candleholders and use them as gates..might even add them to a full size gate as a lookthru(like a dungeon door),the xmas thing looked like a tombstone to me,I loved the little witchy lantern,the big round thing says it is from a candle company so I guess it is a holder(love all the different halloween symbols around it),been looking for an open book to redo into a spellbook. The fat inkpen came from Micheals.


Oh nice haul!! how about some clay pots with creepy "plants" in them for the wrought iron holder? Hmmm going to be looking at those candle holders in a whole new way! I found an open book at a thrift store that wasn't marked, I asked for a price & they told me $5!! I left it there. Other thifts stores sell them for $2 - $3!! But I shouldn't be surprised, they have USED king size flat sheets marked $15!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great finds for sure


----------



## PirateDex

Thrift store finds.. 2 cute items and one cool candle holder for the pirate theme.


----------



## vampyrespro

So... I'm still alive, everyone! All quiet on the Western front lately, but I've got a few things to share now. 

I found this squirrel skull the other day. After cleaning it thoroughly, I think I'm going to use it under a glass dome or in a shadowbox type display. 


This came from a friend who owned an antique store once upon a time. Because it's quite damaged, I got it for $5. I plan on finding a piece of glass to age and using this sizable frame as a mirror.


----------



## frogkid11

vampyrespro said:


> So... I'm still alive, everyone! All quiet on the Western front lately, but I've got a few things to share now.
> 
> I found this squirrel skull the other day. After cleaning it thoroughly, I think I'm going to use it under a glass dome or in a shadowbox type display.
> 
> 
> This came from a friend who owned an antique store once upon a time. Because it's quite damaged, I got it for $5. I plan on finding a piece of glass to age and using this sizable frame as a mirror.


That squirrel skull is quite creepy but the frame is FANTASTIC, Vampy! Congrats on the scores.


----------



## Bethany

Picked up a few small things at a thrift store today, but going back tomorrow to pick up this for storing my bar glassware in. Don't know if it will stay this color or be painted.


----------



## Brian Pyzynski

Went to a couple of garage sales and the awesome flea market nearby this weekend . Picked up all these guys.







3 crates for my blow mold pumpkin collection display - $14
2 old bottles - $2
5 old books - $2
Gargoyle - $1
Double sided pumpkin - $1
Leg - $1
Strobe light - $2
2 boxes of miscellaneous goodies - $1 each
*Totaling - $25*


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Wow, great haul, Brian! I love the gargoyle, the crates, and the old books. Awesome prices too!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great stuff I have that gargoyle he is wicked cool and u got him for 1 wow


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up this skull and house for 4.00 today 
cant wait to make this house over


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great finds saki


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Picked up a few small things at a thrift store today, but going back tomorrow to pick up this for storing my bar glassware in. Don't know if it will stay this color or be painted.
> View attachment 206866


cool i would give it a cool paint job


----------



## DarkPhantom

So I wanted to show you a few masks I got from a local haunt store here. It's not yardsale/thrift. I still wanted to share them though. They had a wall full of masks that said "Under $5" I got these for $2.50 each. WOW!!! Not bad for brand new masks with tags.


----------



## moonbaby345

Saki.Girl said:


> Great stuff I have that gargoyle he is wicked cool and u got him for 1 wow


I have that gargoyle too.I got him from Walgreens.Love him.


----------



## printersdevil

Dark Phantom, those are great! I wish I could find some witch or fortune teller masks at that price!


----------



## Always Wicked

i prob would have bought at least one of every kind of the masks... never know when you need a certain one.. and at that price.. WOW... i doubt i could ever get that lucky.. and at that price .. you could sell at few on ebay and make your money back on all that you spent ..


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow those are outstanding mask and man what a price


----------



## pumpkinpie

DarkPhantom said:


> So I wanted to show you a few masks I got from a local haunt store here. It's not yardsale/thrift. I still wanted to share them though. They had a wall full of masks that said "Under $5" I got these for $2.50 each. WOW!!! Not bad for brand new masks with tags.
> View attachment 206988
> 
> View attachment 206989
> View attachment 206991
> View attachment 206992
> View attachment 206993


K I'm beyond jealous! !!! Those masks r fantastic!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

DarkPhamtom, Fantastic score on the masks!!! Love them all.


----------



## DarkPhantom

I'm seriously thinking about going back and getting more. They had a few more I wanted and I know I would regret not getting them. Lol 
I looked up some of the masks on the website they are sold from. 2 of them were priced at $35.00. 
They also had a costume wall. I'm waiting for the price to go a little lower though. I'll post if I find more.


----------



## Bethany

DarkPhantom said:


> I'm seriously thinking about going back and getting more. They had a few more I wanted and I know I would regret not getting them. Lol
> I looked up some of the masks on the website they are sold from. 2 of them were priced at $35.00.
> They also had a costume wall. I'm waiting for the price to go a little lower though. I'll post if I find more.



I would have not been able to contain myself! I need to find a vampire mask, kid size. I'm making a kid size vampire. I LOVE the first mask you posted!! that'd be great for a prop! 

Scoop up lots & Join the secret reaper!! I'm sure anyone would be happy to receive some of the masks!!


----------



## highbury

3 original Husker Du vinyl records for 60 cents each and a shihatsu massager for $4. Score!!


----------



## im the goddess

DarkPhantom said:


> I'm seriously thinking about going back and getting more. They had a few more I wanted and I know I would regret not getting them. Lol
> I looked up some of the masks on the website they are sold from. 2 of them were priced at $35.00.
> They also had a costume wall. I'm waiting for the price to go a little lower though. I'll post if I find more.


I'll take a witch masks, please and thank you.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found this porcelain nun doll at a garage sale. It was in original box.Goldenvale Collection, has a COA, her name is Susan, on the back of her neck it is stamped 1 of 2000.
Got her for 3 bucks, plan on creepyfing her but feel guilty about it since she has alot of details. Took a pic in vintage mode on camera and like the potential


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Double post


----------



## printersdevil

The plastic bags on her hands is sort of creepy! LOL She is ready for some Dexter work!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

printersdevil said:


> The plastic bags on her hands is sort of creepy! LOL She is ready for some Dexter work!


Yeah, I guess the plastic wrapping is for preservation? 
I know you know this place printer's devil, I was coming Whataburger and spotted these pallets by a dumpster at a motel, stopped and ask, just to be sure, if they were free, they were, going to try my hand at a toe pincher


----------



## Deadna

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Found this porcelain nun doll at a garage sale. It was in original box.Goldenvale Collection, has a COA, her name is Susan, on the back of her neck it is stamped 1 of 2000.
> Got her for 3 bucks, plan on creepyfing her but feel guilty about it since she has alot of details. Took a pic in vintage mode on camera and like the potential
> View attachment 207402
> 
> View attachment 207403
> 
> View attachment 207404


I found one of those dolls at Goodwill recently only she was dressed totally in black.....too bad GW seems to think dolls are worth a fortune or I would have bought it. I swear I don't get their pricing sometimes...how could a cheap halloween bracelet be $5 but a HUGE metal sculpture from Hobby Lobby(big bucks) only be priced $3.99?????


----------



## Deadna

This gorgeous heavy metal staff was left behind in a rental house so my sister gave it to me and I have a perfect wizard mask to go with it  It is around 5 feet tall


----------



## Bethany

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Yeah, I guess the plastic wrapping is for preservation?
> I know you know this place printer's devil, I was coming Whataburger and spotted these pallets by a dumpster at a motel, stopped and ask, just to be sure, if they were free, they were, going to try my hand at a toe pincher
> View attachment 207487


Luckily I have access to free pallets. Hoping to do the same thing you are, but after the first of the year. have too many other things on the "to do" list for both hubby & myself.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Deadna said:


> This gorgeous heavy metal staff was left behind in a rental house so my sister gave it to me and I have a perfect wizard mask to go with it  It is around 5 feet tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> That is pretty cool looking


----------



## im the goddess

I wouldn't do anything with that day just yet. With the state she is in, and the detail you described I bet she could be worth a little bit of money. Especially the 1 of 2000. I bet Blue Frog might have some details, or at least be able to direct you in the right direction. 



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Found this porcelain nun doll at a garage sale. It was in original box.Goldenvale Collection, has a COA, her name is Susan, on the back of her neck it is stamped 1 of 2000.
> Got her for 3 bucks, plan on creepyfing her but feel guilty about it since she has alot of details. Took a pic in vintage mode on camera and like the potential
> View attachment 207402
> 
> View attachment 207403
> 
> View attachment 207404


----------



## printersdevil

Highbury, great find and price on the massager. I used to find them for $5 all the time and now all of a sudden GW wants $10 for them!


----------



## DandyBrit

Deadna said:


> This gorgeous heavy metal staff was left behind in a rental house so my sister gave it to me and I have a perfect wizard mask to go with it  It is around 5 feet tall


Oh my god - I would kill to have that for my sponsored walk at the end of August! I've had to make my own staff and it isn't anywhere near as good as this one.


----------



## Backfromthedead

Found this today at a garage sale. Guy did t have a price tag on it, so i asked and he said i could take it for three bucks. Hahaha. It will be a Diet version of my spookytown collection. Haha.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Cookie jar i absolutely love














*outfitting my kitchen in things i love, finally found a spoon rest at a sweetheart deal!! 5inches*


----------



## Deadna

DandyBrit said:


> Oh my god - I would kill to have that for my sponsored walk at the end of August! I've had to make my own staff and it isn't anywhere near as good as this one.


I told my sister it was worth the rent or damages they might have skipped out on but she didn't agree...LOL!


----------



## matrixmom

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 207812
> 
> Cookie jar i absolutely love
> View attachment 207813
> 
> View attachment 207814
> 
> *outfitting my kitchen in things i love, finally found a spoon rest at a sweetheart deal!! 5inches*
> View attachment 207815



Spoon rest and kitchen items are nice!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Nice finds everyone.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up a skull glass today Friday is half off I will be there


----------



## LairMistress

Agreed!!

I picked up a nice and heavy old brass lamp at Goodwill for $3 or so, to use in a non-Halloween project for my yard. I took it apart, and found that there was a stamp in the brass in the upper half, although there was not one on the bottom. So I looked it up online, which was a bad idea, because of course it was worth nothing at that point...yep, antique lamp, on some sites for $200.

Worse still, I found that I couldn't even use it for the intended project. I was making a gazing ball stand. Never having had a gazing ball before, I didn't realize that they have a "rest" at the bottom, to keep them in their stands. The top of the lamp was too small for that. If I use it, I will have to make a new ball without that "rest".



im the goddess said:


> I wouldn't do anything with that day just yet. With the state she is in, and the detail you described I bet she could be worth a little bit of money. Especially the 1 of 2000. I bet Blue Frog might have some details, or at least be able to direct you in the right direction.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I bet you can co.e up with something eles cool to use it for  


LairMistress said:


> Agreed!!
> 
> I picked up a nice and heavy old brass lamp at Goodwill for $3 or so, to use in a non-Halloween project for my yard. I took it apart, and found that there was a stamp in the brass in the upper half, although there was not one on the bottom. So I looked it up online, which was a bad idea, because of course it was worth nothing at that point...yep, antique lamp, on some sites for $200.
> 
> Worse still, I found that I couldn't even use it for the intended project. I was making a gazing ball stand. Never having had a gazing ball before, I didn't realize that they have a "rest" at the bottom, to keep them in their stands. The top of the lamp was too small for that. If I use it, I will have to make a new ball without that "rest".


----------



## Saki.Girl

I bet you can co.e up with something eles cool to use it for  


LairMistress said:


> Agreed!!
> 
> I picked up a nice and heavy old brass lamp at Goodwill for $3 or so, to use in a non-Halloween project for my yard. I took it apart, and found that there was a stamp in the brass in the upper half, although there was not one on the bottom. So I looked it up online, which was a bad idea, because of course it was worth nothing at that point...yep, antique lamp, on some sites for $200.
> 
> Worse still, I found that I couldn't even use it for the intended project. I was making a gazing ball stand. Never having had a gazing ball before, I didn't realize that they have a "rest" at the bottom, to keep them in their stands. The top of the lamp was too small for that. If I use it, I will have to make a new ball without that "rest".


----------



## BlueFrog

im the goddess said:


> I wouldn't do anything with that day just yet. With the state she is in, and the detail you described I bet she could be worth a little bit of money. Especially the 1 of 2000. I bet Blue Frog might have some details, or at least be able to direct you in the right direction.


Thanks for stroking my ego! I do live for undervalued treasures, especially if they are or can be used in a haunt. 

Both the markets for dolls and Christian items tend to be inexplicable to me. I remember my shock at discovering my grandmother's Madame Alexander dolls that cost $250 - $360 each when she bought them new in the early 80's were worth about 1/10 of those amounts NIB on eBay as of the early 2000's. I've also picked up incredible old Catholic church items for what seems like peanuts. Old Judaica, I'm told, can bring huge money but it's not something I've dabbled in. The only reason I know anything about Catholic items is because I like the look for my haunt  That, and that it's pretty readily available in my neck of the woods. (Side note: I'm always amused when exasperated Catholics rhetorically ask on message boards why their faith is always targeted for horror movies. I always want to point out that their beliefs aren't the issue, it's that the ornate "stuff" that makes for richer visuals!).

Based on some very cursory research, these Goldenvale nuns have suffered a similar price implosion. I didn't find an identical match, but I did find one of the same size NIB with tags that sold at auction for $5. The smaller ones that tend to crop up on eBay seem to sell for $5-10, exclusive of shipping. I wouldn't necessarily cover that doll in blood without doing some real research, but my guess is that she won't be worth a lot. I personally can't tear up items in great condition no matter how low their monetary value may be, but that's my personal hang-up. 

As for my own haunt, I skipped some promising leads to attend what turned out to be a disastrously managed estate sale about an hour's drive from my home. I did walk out with an interesting broom - probably made or altered for haunting, but a nice change from the usual "witch broom" - and a couple of the Gemmy rats that lay on their back and say funny things about eating too much food. There were no batteries for testing so I bought them on faith in the hopes they'll work. If they do, they'll be gifted to some of my rat friends (er, that is "friends who keep rats" not "friends who are rats") who also enjoy the holiday. If not, I'll sell them at cost in my upcoming yard sale as they're still fun as static props. 

I also stopped at a moving sale that was held literally steps from my house and bought a carefully preserved wedding dress and veil for $10. The seller was over the moon at the prospect of it being used to scare people. It was her dress from what turned out to be a bad wedding and ugly divorce, and she was actually grateful I'd put it to a good Halloween use. She was actually tearing up with relief at the dress being gone.


----------



## Saki.Girl

no fun purchase for me so far washer died so did get to go buy a new set oh how all that money could have gone to halloween lol


----------



## BlueFrog

Sorry to hear about the washer, Saki.Girl, but did get a giggle out of the measuring stick you use for financial purposes. I do the same thing


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> Sorry to hear about the washer, Saki.Girl, but did get a giggle out of the measuring stick you use for financial purposes. I do the same thing


lol ya everything is like halloween could have bought this or that lol hubby shakes his head lol


----------



## LairMistress

I will probably make a different ball for it, and go ahead and use it as a gazing ball stand. I had bought a nice mosaic glass ball from Big Lots that I had intended to use, but it's one with the "stopper" piece on it. I can probably cover some type of smaller ball with dollar store glass pebbles, or something. I'd do a penny ball, but I think that the pennies would clash with the brass especially if they are still different shades once the patina starts to collect on them.



Saki.Girl said:


> I bet you can co.e up with something eles cool to use it for


----------



## MummyOf5

LairMistress said:


> I will probably make a different ball for it, and go ahead and use it as a gazing ball stand. I had bought a nice mosaic glass ball from Big Lots that I had intended to use, but it's one with the "stopper" piece on it. I can probably cover some type of smaller ball with dollar store glass pebbles, or something. I'd do a penny ball, but I think that the pennies would clash with the brass especially if they are still different shades once the patina starts to collect on them.


Copper and Brass? I say use those pennies, steampunk that baby!


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> Thanks for stroking my ego! I do live for undervalued treasures, especially if they are or can be used in a haunt.
> 
> Both the markets for dolls and Christian items tend to be inexplicable to me. I remember my shock at discovering my grandmother's Madame Alexander dolls that cost $250 - $360 each when she bought them new in the early 80's were worth about 1/10 of those amounts NIB on eBay as of the early 2000's. I've also picked up incredible old Catholic church items for what seems like peanuts. Old Judaica, I'm told, can bring huge money but it's not something I've dabbled in. The only reason I know anything about Catholic items is because I like the look for my haunt  That, and that it's pretty readily available in my neck of the woods. (Side note: I'm always amused when exasperated Catholics rhetorically ask on message boards why their faith is always targeted for horror movies. I always want to point out that their beliefs aren't the issue, it's that the ornate "stuff" that makes for richer visuals!).
> 
> Based on some very cursory research, these Goldenvale nuns have suffered a similar price implosion. I didn't find an identical match, but I did find one of the same size NIB with tags that sold at auction for $5. The smaller ones that tend to crop up on eBay seem to sell for $5-10, exclusive of shipping. I wouldn't necessarily cover that doll in blood without doing some real research, but my guess is that she won't be worth a lot. I personally can't tear up items in great condition no matter how low their monetary value may be, but that's my personal hang-up.
> 
> As for my own haunt, I skipped some promising leads to attend what turned out to be a disastrously managed estate sale about an hour's drive from my home. I did walk out with an interesting broom - probably made or altered for haunting, but a nice change from the usual "witch broom" - and a couple of the Gemmy rats that lay on their back and say funny things about eating too much food. There were no batteries for testing so I bought them on faith in the hopes they'll work. If they do, they'll be gifted to some of my rat friends (er, that is "friends who keep rats" not "friends who are rats") who also enjoy the holiday. If not, I'll sell them at cost in my upcoming yard sale as they're still fun as static props.
> 
> I also stopped at a moving sale that was held literally steps from my house and bought a carefully preserved wedding dress and veil for $10. The seller was over the moon at the prospect of it being used to scare people. It was her dress from what turned out to be a bad wedding and ugly divorce, and she was actually grateful I'd put it to a good Halloween use. She was actually tearing up with relief at the dress being gone.


I am going to be on the look out for one of those rats. Had a friend tell me about it, she has one. I think it will be a terrific addition to the buffet table in Choice Cuts Chop Shop.


----------



## BlueFrog

Bethany, I think that's a great use for one of those rats. They'd also look terrific as being drunk out of their minds after imbibing at your terrific bar scene.

For those who have no idea what we're talking about, click the link below for an example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Gemmy-F...853?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a94a059ad


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> Bethany, I think that's a great use for one of those rats. They'd also look terrific as being drunk out of their minds after imbibing at your terrific bar scene.
> 
> For those who have no idea what we're talking about, click the link below for an example:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Gemmy-F...853?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a94a059ad


HOLY CRAP!! That's a little pricey. Hope I can find one cheaper.  If not, I'll go without & be happy with this guy on the wall of the Chop Shop


----------



## BlueFrog

Deep breaths, Bethany, deep breaths. They pop up as simply "talking Halloween rats" fairly regularly on eBay and sell for around $15-20 when not fully identified.

ETA: during the off-season I've bought them for as little as $12 shipped.


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> Deep breaths, Bethany, deep breaths. They pop up as simply "talking Halloween rats" fairly regularly on eBay and sell for around $15-20 when not fully identified.
> 
> ETA: during the off-season I've bought them for as little as $12 shipped.


I will try to remember that. May ask to borrow my friends for my party.


----------



## LairMistress

Oh crap! I totally forgot that I bid on a Victor skull at eBay. ..wonder if I won?

Went to Goodwill to find red tags half off today! Someone beat me to the 15 grandfather clock.


----------



## LairMistress

Vincent, not Victor. I lost, but someone paid twice the price for one, when the same seller had a lot of 3 for less, that worked.


----------



## vampyrespro

Jealous of everyone's finds, as usual. 
So... can I post home decor in this thread? I apologize for my absence on the threads lately, but I'm kind of remodeling my bedroom, and by kind of, I mean totally. Anyway, I had these grandiose visions of a Victorian/1920s fusion, but the more furniture I buy, the more my room just looks like the Haunted Mansion. Not that I'm complaining... 
When I saw the clawed feet, it was all over. I could barely get my wallet out fast enough, I was practically fumbling over my bills as I huddled around the nightstand, sure that somebody else was going to buy this dusty old moth-ball smelling thing before I could. Luckily, friends, they did not. 



Even the doll is, rightfully, impressed.


----------



## BlueFrog

vampyrespro said:


> Anyway, I had these grandiose visions of a Victorian/1920s fusion, but the more furniture I buy, the more my room just looks like the Haunted Mansion. Not that I'm complaining...
> When I saw the clawed feet, it was all over. I could barely get my wallet out fast enough, I was practically fumbling over my bills as I huddled around the nightstand, sure that somebody else was going to buy this dusty old moth-ball smelling thing before I could. Luckily, friends, they did not.


Lucky indeed! My entire living space is a fusion of 1920's Mission Cathedral and Victorian, and I would have grabbed that piece in a heartbeat had I seen it. The caption with the doll has me rolling around in laughter. Awesome!


----------



## frogkid11

Vampy, that nightstand is a treasure for sure. I love ball & claw feet on furniture and those are a great specimen for sure. I, too, loved that captioned picture with the doll- priceless! Great find.

And by the way, lots of people are DYING to create a haunted mansion look so congrats on doing it by instinct. LOL


----------



## vampyrespro

Thank you, Bluefrog and frogkid, my favorite froggy friends. 
Bluefrog, have you ever posted any photos of your interior? I'd really love to see your collection, since I know you have killer tastes, and your buys often make me green with envy. 
And frogkid, you're right! I should count my blessings and just keep buying LMAO. The doll demands it.


----------



## harvestmoon

Some frames that I plan to makeover and use either for Halloween or my craft business, or both  I paid probably .10 each or less!!









My treasure for the day, some new apothecary jars to be made over. Also got these for maybe .10 a piece! Soooo happy


----------



## BlueFrog

vampyrespro said:


> Thank you, Bluefrog and frogkid, my favorite froggy friends.
> Bluefrog, have you ever posted any photos of your interior? I'd really love to see your collection, since I know you have killer tastes, and your buys often make me green with envy.


Awww, thanks for the warm fuzzies.

I would, but if I did, I would find that a TLC film crew had miraculously appeared on my doorstep. We just observed the 11 month anniversary of the Interminable House Move, and I don't even have studs or drywall yet - just painted pegboard. Most of the current décor is Shabby Chic Plastic Bins, and Tastefully Tattered Cardboard Boxes. In a demonstration of priorities, the (live) rats moved in first. Then came the cabinets for the skulls (which are so awesome people's heads explode when they see them). Then the skulls. I, OTOH, am living out of boxes and garbage bags. My clothing is stored in - I kid you not - my antique baby buggy, because the mobile clothes racks are crammed full of costumes and vintage fur coats (for costumes and props, of course).

Priorities. I got 'em.  



vampyrespro said:


> And frogkid, you're right! I should count my blessings and just keep buying LMAO. The doll demands it.


Whatever you do, _don't disappoint the doll_.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

That clawed feet night stand is awesome vamp

Got this bamboo shelf for $4.00 bucks, plan on re purposing into a tombstone and also got these pair of cherub candle holders for $2.00, going to cover with drylock and they will flank a tombstone in my cemetery


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone 
only thing i got was these candle sticks


----------



## dawnski

A help wanted sign for my haunted hotel party. And this statue that's just creepy all by itself!


----------



## DvlsToy

I don't usually find things when I'm looking but today we came across a good bit of stuff we can use this year. Apparently however we missed out on a costume that would've been perfect for our son and fit with our theme, but someone got it just before we could.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds everyone!


----------



## Saki.Girl

pretty excited got 500 of these little bottles for free today off craigs list


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Wow saki!, you got all of those for free?!?!


----------



## Saki.Girl

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Wow saki!, you got all of those for free?!?!


yep sure did


----------



## Kelloween

you can make potion bottles out the ....lol! great find!


----------



## Bethany

Saki I am SO jealous!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I wouldn't even know what to do with all those bottles.


----------



## Saki.Girl

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I wouldn't even know what to do with all those bottles.


Give me some time I have some ideas brewing in my head


----------



## IshWitch

Somebody must have wanted to start an essential oil biz and gave up. Those are great Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl

IshWitch said:


> Somebody must have wanted to start an essential oil biz and gave up. Those are great Saki!


nope she actual wanted to make a chandelier with them and never did a craft project she never got to she was so glad to know they were going to a crafty person


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Oh, I wonder what the chandelier would look like with the bottles?


----------



## LairMistress

I was going to say that, too.  That reminds me, I need to hop over to American Science and Surplus.com, to see what kind of bottles they have...juuuuust in case I need some....



IshWitch said:


> Somebody must have wanted to start an essential oil biz and gave up. Those are great Saki!


----------



## hallorenescene

pirate, unique candle holder.
vampy, that is a beautiful frame.
Bethany, that hutch is beautiful. 
brian, nice score. I hope to see how you display your blow molds. 
saki, especially the skull is deathly sweet.
dark phantom, wow, I'd say those masks are awesome. have you posted them in the mask thread by any chance? I would have bought one of each too.
scorpion, you are very lucky. she is beautiful.


----------



## Saki.Girl

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Oh, I wonder what the chandelier would look like with the bottles?


next time I am at red robins I will take a pic of one


----------



## Saki.Girl

scored a bunch of wood to paint for free today


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I don't know how you find all this stuff for free saki!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I don't know how you find all this stuff for free saki!!


i am a craig list junky LOL


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I never had any luck with CL.


----------



## Saki.Girl

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I never had any luck with CL.


i do not bad some times takes a while and have missed out on a ferw cool things lots of wood to paint now thought to keep me busy


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Saki.Girl said:


> pretty excited got 500 of these little bottles for free today off craigs list


Can just imagine what cool things you will come up with


----------



## Saki.Girl

I even took one to work to put on my desk to brain storm ideas lol


----------



## LairMistress

Same here, my town is too small. We don't have our own section, so hardly anyone posts things for our town. The closest place that is "busy" is about an hour away. I don't often find good things from there, either.



blowmoldcrazy said:


> I never had any luck with CL.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Same with me, most of the good yardsales are over an hour away


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitchkitty, I can see where you will be on a crafty venture. cool bottles


----------



## dawnski

There's nothing better than a freebie, Saki.Girl!


----------



## Bethany

I got some goodies today!! 
Picked up 2 more trophies for .50 each, a king size sheet for $2.50 to dye lime green to be a bed spread to match the AWESOME Pillow cases I got last year from a fellow HF member.  3 small wire stands that will make perfect small crystal ball stands .50 for all 3, a couple tassels for potion bottles $1 and This awesome BRAIN!!








sorry it's sideways. 





 Don't know if this will work. He lights up, eyes open & close & he talks


----------



## hallorenescene

that is really cute Bethany. will be awesome in a mad lab.


----------



## BlueFrog

In addition to the Kid in the Pink Bunny Costume I bought at GW yesterday, I also picked up a Murano glass perfume bottle for $2 ($5 homeGoods label on bottom) and the blue glass sprayer for $4. If anyone has an idea what the latter was intended for, I'd appreciate hearing your expert opinions and educated guesses. Doesn't quite look right to be a plant sprayer but I can't think what else it would be intended for. Perfume atomizer for an elephant, maybe?

I'm sure civilians see the other two objects as upside down shelves. I see tombstone toppers. $4 each at GW.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, I think it was a mister for plants that had some form of plant lice. and it could be used for some plants that needed a little more than just watering. they would give them a good misting.


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> In addition to the Kid in the Pink Bunny Costume I bought at GW yesterday, I also picked up a Murano glass perfume bottle for $2 ($5 homeGoods label on bottom) and the blue glass sprayer for $4. If anyone has an idea what the latter was intended for, I'd appreciate hearing your expert opinions and educated guesses. Doesn't quite look right to be a plant sprayer but I can't think what else it would be intended for. Perfume atomizer for an elephant, maybe?
> 
> I'm sure civilians see the other two objects as upside down shelves. I see tombstone toppers. $4 each at GW.


I love-love-love the ornate carving of your shelf and that is a great idea about topping a tombstone!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great finds bf the bunny needs a skull face hehe


----------



## BlueFrog

OMG you're right, Saki.Girl. It DOES!



Deadna said:


> I love-love-love the ornate carving of your shelf and that is a great idea about topping a tombstone!


Aww, thanks. When I saw them on the shelves in the "tombstone topper" position I knew I had to have them, perhaps to do a husband/wife pair. They had a Made in China sticker and are very lightweight so I'm guessing they were made quite recently and thus might be findable at retail. Unfortunately, there lacked any kind of identifying info to tell me from where. I'll keep an eye out for you in case any more show up.


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, saki, those brown bottles are great. I found about 5 or so like that that I used in my Witch's Travelling Kit.


----------



## PirateDex

Bethany, that is one awesome brain. I usually don't go for cute items but I guess if I fill it with skull cookies then I won't feel bad. Found at GW for $2.


----------



## Deadna

Found these miniatures recently at Goodwill to use in my Tombstone Corners village
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=210127&d=1408676711

Hubby was told to clear out a closet at work and throw everything away so he brought the stuff to me 
A bag of these heavy rubbery banner type things,roll of red plastic, and caution tape.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=210124&d=1408676292


----------



## hallorenescene

pirate, that is a cute cookie jar.
deadna, sweet gifts from the hubby.


----------



## PirateDex

Was showing my wife some of the items I picked up for my pirate skelly crew to wear and I had this scarf to turn into a bandana, she looked at it and promptly confiscated it for her wardrobe. Hey, I just saw a blue striped bandana, didn't even see the logo, apparently Chanel in silk is to good for my pirate crew to wear. 89cents at a thrift store.


----------



## hallorenescene

pirate, that is awesome. nice try for a best dressed pirate. lol.


----------



## frogkid11

Found this 5 foot animated Gemmy witch, originally sold at Michaels, in the thrift store for $34. She still works perfectly. I have untied the trick or treat bag from her hands and plan on putting something more menacing in them. Also want to put her in a real black dress as this is just thicker creepy cloth-like material on her.










Also found some misc items that I cannot post here because they are for my Secret Reaper victim....MMMMWWWUUUUUAAAHHHHHAAAAA


----------



## frogkid11

deleting double post


----------



## Saki.Girl

Now that is a cool witch great fine


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, that is a fabulous find and price. even better she works so good.


----------



## printersdevil

I bought that witch several years ago and ended up taking her back. I so wish I would have kept her! Nice find and price.


----------



## vampyrespro

Some good deals today, especially on the motionette and blow mold! Also purchased a ton of mardi gras beads, some silver plated coasters, and three boxes of vintage Christmas ornaments (not shown)


----------



## LairMistress

My Goodwill is sooooo slooooooow this year. They still have nothing for Halloween.

One of our local thrift shops had their displays up, and more in boxes on the floor (they're really nice, and let me go through them, but I didn't find anything that really called my name).

I did find these two gems, though! Another pail for my collection, although the strap is slightly chewed, and a nice flocked chandelier.

Does anyone know where the chandeliers are from? It seems like I've seen them somewhere in the last few years, but I can't recall where.


----------



## Candy Creature

Vampyrespro,
Just saw that same motionette and witch in the same packaging in my thrift store travels today. I couldn't buy them since the thrift store had turned into an auction house. Won't go back and bid since they were both covered in dust and in not half as nice condition as the one that you scored. Find it funny that I see something twice in one day that I have never seen before.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Creepy carriage I found today. Super excited to paint it and add some black lace


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow great finds everyone


----------



## Saki.Girl

no luck for me this weekend


----------



## hallorenescene

vampy, the motionette is so awesome. and that blow mold I'm pretty sure is rare. she's wonderful. you got a great score.
lair mistress, the chandelier is very pretty. but I really like that pumpkin pail. I have one of those.
sugarsugar, I remember those carriages as a kid. that looks like a nice one.


----------



## Jules17

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> View attachment 210410
> View attachment 210410
> 
> 
> Creepy carriage I found today. Super excited to paint it and add some black lace


Awesome! Can't wait to see the finished version!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Cool motionette vamp, that IA an awesome carriage sugar


----------



## Deadna

Got this neat old wood and leather trimmed suitcase and skull/crossbones jug at auction today for only $1 each!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=210635&d=1408934274


----------



## hallorenescene

nice jug and suitcase deadna. whatcha going to do with the suitcase.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> nice jug and suitcase deadna. whatcha going to do with the suitcase.


Someday I will figure out my printer  and I want to add the traveling labels I have seen some do here on the forum.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, that sounds pretty cool deadna


----------



## guttercat33

picked this pic of the blue boy up at. Salvation Army for $7.00 not sure what I'm gonna do with it yet like it the way it is


----------



## IshWitch

Saw a cool blowmold today. Wanted to know if it was worth the $10 being asked at the Good Will. I will see if I can post a pick and get all of your opinions. 
Thanks!


----------



## IshWitch

I don't think it is really old, but I liked it, if y'all think it is worth it I'll go back and grab it.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Go Back and Get it Now!!! it is hard to find in such nice condition, the ones I bought were faded to white


----------



## kittyvibe

I love that blowmold, get it!!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

That's a nice blow mold! Even though $10 is a little high for most thrift store prices, I'd say it's worth it, when you'd pay at least a couple times that in a store.


----------



## Bethany

IshWitch said:


> I don't think it is really old, but I liked it, if y'all think it is worth it I'll go back and grab it.


OMG Got back and pick it up for me!! I LOVE it. The cat is SO CUTE. Been wanting that one for years!!


----------



## IshWitch

Okay Okay!!! I will! LOL
 I can't find one like it on eBay, that's why I thought I'd ask here. 



blowmoldcrazy said:


> Go Back and Get it Now!!! it is hard to find in such nice condition, the ones I bought were faded to white


----------



## Bethany

IshWitch said:


> Okay Okay!!! I will! LOL
> I can't find one like it on eBay, that's why I thought I'd ask here.


Where did you see it?


----------



## IshWitch

I'll hit the store first thing in the morning, it is right next to our dtr's Home Depot, and I have to pick up the little guys to babysit when she goes to work at ten.  Saw something there for my SR victim, too! 



LoveAndEyeballs said:


> That's a nice blow mold! Even though $10 is a little high for most thrift store prices, I'd say it's worth it, when you'd pay at least a couple times that in a store.


----------



## IshWitch

CR Good Will, they are expensive, so I don't go there often. But I was in the neighborhood.



Bethany said:


> Where did you see it?


----------



## Bethany

IshWitch said:


> CR Good Will, they are expensive, so I don't go there often. But I was in the neighborhood.


Hmmm can I beat you there in the morning.....


----------



## IshWitch

Ah HAH!
Found it!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1994-T...174?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a5c57c96
Yeah, I'll definitely be going back for it tomorrow!
I am gathering quite a collection of blowmolds, I don't put them out in the sun. And certainly won't be with this one!


----------



## Bethany

IshWitch said:


> Ah HAH!
> Found it!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1994-T...174?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a5c57c96
> Yeah, I'll definitely be going back for it tomorrow!
> I am gathering quite a collection of blowmolds, I don't put them out in the sun. And certainly won't be with this one!


Not if I beat you there first!! He will be MINE all MIne!!


----------



## IshWitch

No Way Woman! My county My rules! Mwahahahaha!




Bethany said:


> Not if I beat you there first!! He will be MINE all MIne!!


----------



## hallorenescene

ish, I've got a lot of blow molds, and that's one I don't have. I have wanted him for a long time. he is awesome. I would pay $10.00 for him. wow! he is in great shape. I wonder if someone repainted him. hilda, you been busy? lol.


----------



## guttercat33

I got a Disney record album of the Donald movie trick or treat for $7.00 and a Disney record with spooky sounds for $25


----------



## hallorenescene

guttercat, cool records


----------



## BlueFrog

Snagged a pith helmet for my occult hunter at GW today. I've been looking for one for a while so this was a real treat!


----------



## HallowweenKat

Have been looking for several years to get a Gemmy mummy at a decent price & got these TWO for $90.


----------



## Paint It Black

Great find, Halloweenkat. I have that mummy on my list too. You found them at the right price.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Not fair!!! I have been looking for those mummies for years!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, what is a pith helmet?
halloweenkat, cool looking mummies.


----------



## BlueFrog

hallo, a pith helmet is the classic British safari hat. It's practically a cliché which is why I just had to have one for my occult big game hunter. There are various styles but they all look basically like this:

http://www.candyapplecostumes.com/j...ts&kw=j20624&gclid=CLW7nrKxvMACFcRcMgodd00Alw


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks blue frog for the info. I know what they are, just not by name.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

I found this for just $3.50!!! It will go on one of this year's extensions of our castle facade. 
It's big. 4 feet wide and almost a foot tall - before we add candles. Sticks out about 20 inches in the center. 
I wonder if it was so cheap because the thrift store just didn't want it hanging around, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

MC HauntDreams said:


> I found this for just $3.50!!! It will go on one of this year's extensions of our castle facade.
> It's big. 4 feet wide and almost a foot tall - before we add candles. Sticks out about 20 inches in the center.
> I wonder if it was so cheap because the thrift store just didn't want it hanging around, lol.


that is so cool great find


----------



## Jules17

MC HauntDreams said:


> I found this for just $3.50!!! It will go on one of this year's extensions of our castle facade.
> It's big. 4 feet wide and almost a foot tall - before we add candles. Sticks out about 20 inches in the center.
> I wonder if it was so cheap because the thrift store just didn't want it hanging around, lol.


Great candle holder! It will be perfect for you castle as the spots for the candles look like crowns!


----------



## Brian Pyzynski

Mini pumpkin at a garage sale - $1

4 bushel baskets for my pumpkin display - $4.50 for the big one and I believe the other three were $8.95 apiece. I wasn't even considering the three until she said I could have all four for $10. What a steal!

Went to a barn sale and picked up all this!
6 more crates for my pumpkin display - $4, $3. $3, $3, $2, $1 = $16
Ronald McDonald - $3
4 mini guys - $2 for all
5 more old books - $5 for all
Came to $26 and talked them down to $22!

Halloween, here I come


----------



## ChrisW

Jackpot! This little lady was being tossed out of a clothing store because of a cracked head. my first thought is to use her for a witch, but I really like the blank face...is there a SlenderWoman? Maybe there should be!


----------



## hallorenescene

mchaunt, I can see that gracing a castle front. very nice.
brian, nice items. how do you plan on using Ronald?
chris, that mannequin is awesome. it will be very useful


----------



## printersdevil

Great candle holders. Will be awesome on a castle scene.
Nice baskets and fantastic prices.
Wow, what a great find in the mannequin. I think I would use that shiny blank face, too.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Love the crates Brian. So good for so many things. 

ChrisW, I think that type of mannequin is creepy as can be anyway. I always feel like they should slowly turn as you walk by... Tracking you without even having eyes. *shudder*. Yes, I probably need therapy.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone 

I struck out this weekend no finds


----------



## offmymeds

I was wondering the same thing Hallo......Brian, whatcha gonna do with Ronald?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Holy cow! I want so many of the things you guys have recently found! LOL! 
Even though I'm normally the one to keep my Hubster "on theme" with our yard haunt, and I have no idea where I'd put them, I love those mummies! And that awesome black candle holder is soooo neat. And I'd definitely find a place to use those crates - I love adding height to displays! That mannequin is already spooky but there are so many things that can be done with her too! Man, I gotta find a way to ditch these two little ones of mine & get out to some thrift stores! Tee-hee!

Actually, I *am* dragging them to Big Lots today (I want that witch!!!) so maybe if I bring a lollipop for the 3 year old, I can pop into the big thrift store near by. Cross your fingers for me that the kiddos are in the mood to cooperate!


----------



## LairMistress

Friday I went to a "huge barn sale" that supposedly had a lot of Halloween stuff. I guess getting there an hour late, all of the good stuff was gone. I went ahead and picked up one thing, since I drove so far to get there. I got a rock. A motion activated talking rock, but still, a rock. Apparently, it has a nose hair problem.









Today, I managed to find two miniature vintage pumpkin pails for 10 cents each at a locally owned thrift store. These aren't the tiny ones that you can buy in bulk at Wal-mart, Walgreens, etc. These are much bigger than that, but still about half the size of regular pails. I've never seen any like this before, but I guess they were a "thing", because they're definitely not very new.









Last, but not least, my free swatch came from spoonflower.com today! Yes, that is Haunted Mansion wallpaper print on eco canvas.  I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, but for free, there was no way I could pass it up. I do have a few ideas, but I really hate to cut it at all, even though that's what it's for. 









I also found one thing that may work for a base for an item that I'm making for my VICTIM...and one cute little thing for PD's sister that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

How did you get a free swatch from spoonflower.com ?? Very interested.. Thanks



LairMistress said:


> Friday I went to a "huge barn sale" that supposedly had a lot of Halloween stuff. I guess getting there an hour late, all of the good stuff was gone. I went ahead and picked up one thing, since I drove so far to get there. I got a rock. A motion activated talking rock, but still, a rock. Apparently, it has a nose hair problem.
> 
> View attachment 212253
> 
> 
> Today, I managed to find two miniature vintage pumpkin pails for 10 cents each at a locally owned thrift store. These aren't the tiny ones that you can buy in bulk at Wal-mart, Walgreens, etc. These are much bigger than that, but still about half the size of regular pails. I've never seen any like this before, but I guess they were a "thing", because they're definitely not very new.
> 
> View attachment 212261
> 
> 
> Last, but not least, my free swatch came from spoonflower.com today! Yes, that is Haunted Mansion wallpaper print on eco canvas.  I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, but for free, there was no way I could pass it up. I do have a few ideas, but I really hate to cut it at all, even though that's what it's for.
> 
> View attachment 212262
> 
> 
> I also found one thing that may work for a base for an item that I'm making for my VICTIM...and one cute little thing for PD's sister that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## LairMistress

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> How did you get a free swatch from spoonflower.com ?? Very interested.. Thanks


I'm so sorry! It was a 24 hour special offer from noon on the 19th, to noon on the 20th of last month. I guess that they do it every so often, but this is the first that I had heard of it. I barely made the deadline myself, and it didn't even occur to me to post about it here. I saw it on a Halloween group on FB.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

We roadside rescued one of these lamps on Friday. Then on Sat, relatives were cleaning out the estate of a neighbor and offered us the other since we were 'crafting up things' (aka prop building!)
We hope to use parts for an arched cemetery entrance and other parts in our lab scene.


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, I really like that rock. what does he say?


----------



## ghostbust99

hey guys im new here. I found lots of interesting things this summer such as an old trendmasters lighted alien head, Frankie ground buster and at menards a mini heads up franky


----------



## Bethany

Happy with my finds today. Picked up something to complete a gift for my victim. Then I got a 16" gemmy witch for $7, 2 large skulls (glitter bombed 1 purple & 1 orange) 2 small foam tombstones, some wired tinsel with skull & crossbones, an acrylic stepped display rack (for jars in my black light cabinet), a shadow box picture frame, a 1/2 face Foam Frankenstien mask & a funny looking little mummy guy. LOL

Almost forgot, my Favorite item - A Florida Bar Bell!! So cute you tap the lever & it rings a metal bell. There is an orange shaped bottle opener on top also! You're supposed to ring the bell for another round. Think it will be on my bar.


----------



## LairMistress

hallorenescene said:


> lairmistress, I really like that rock. what does he say?


Not very much, unfortunately. He says "Enter if you dare!", "Hey, get off the path!", and there are three sound effects with the lights; laughter, screams, and moans. Most have thunder in the background, too. I wish that he didn't say to get off the path. I actually put him back twice because of that, but I hated to leave empty handed. He was only $2, so I figured if I put him close to the sidewalk, maybe he'll get a few laughs. I don't want kids to take the get off the path thing seriously, so I don't want to put him on the walk up to the house.


----------



## hallorenescene

I like the rock lair mistress. I agree, sometimes I wish they weren't pre recorded.


----------



## LairMistress

Thanks! I like him too. I looked him up on Google, but couldn't find another one. I don't know where it's from, or anything. I wondered if there were others available that said different things.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

*breaking news* lol
Just picked up the first of what will be 3 loads of styrofoam. So psyched. Lots of material to continue our castle facade panels. Free has been our theme this year - thank you Craigslist. 

Approx 12 x 12 x 18 solid blocks. White bead (oh well free) but dense. It will be 75+ total. (Joked with M that the leftovers could make an igloo in Fl for that other day. Haha.)
Here's a pic of part of load 1.


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, seems I remember those rocks from a few years back. you could get them from stores like wal mart, targets, or kmarts. there were different shapes and colors. they probably said different things. I wish I had grabbed some. they are cool.
so mc, looking forward to seeing your castle build


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

You lucky duck!!! I can't find block styrofoam anywhere near me.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

blowmoldcrazy said:


> You lucky duck!!! I can't find block styrofoam anywhere near me.


This was a trailer company. The blocks are supposed to support up to 1,000 lbs - how crazy is that?!?! So try looking for a trailer seller. Or last time, we got thinner but long (almost square logs) from water floats that were being replaced. The type used for golf course water hazards or some lake swimming areas. 
Good luck and keep looking!


----------



## Bethany

MC HauntDreams said:


> *breaking news* lol
> Just picked up the first of what will be 3 loads of styrofoam. So psyched. Lots of material to continue our castle facade panels. Free has been our theme this year - thank you Craigslist.
> 
> Approx 12 x 12 x 18 solid blocks. White bead (oh well free) but dense. It will be 75+ total. (Joked with M that the leftovers could make an igloo in Fl for that other day. Haha.)
> Here's a pic of part of load 1.


Nice score! I could have gotten it in one load with the F350


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Bethany said:


> MC HauntDreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> *breaking news* lol
> Just picked up the first of what will be 3 loads of styrofoam. So psyched. Lots of material to continue our castle facade panels. Free has been our theme this year - thank you Craigslist.
> 
> Approx 12 x 12 x 18 solid blocks. White bead (oh well free) but dense. It will be 75+ total. (Joked with M that the leftovers could make an igloo in Fl for that other day. Haha.)
> Here's a pic of part of load 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score! I could have gotten it in one load with the F350
Click to expand...

Well next time I'll have you drive down to haul them for me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I've never seen the talking rock. Sounds like something Gemmy would have done and maybe sold at Kmart years ago. Were there any markings on it?


So I got motivated to check out my local Goodwills. Stopped in one store yesterday and one this a.m. Did pretty well, at least liked what I found. So if you've held off looking in GW might want to plan a trip in soon.

The first store had only mdse that the cashier told me that they bought. She said the donated costumes would be coming in in mid-September. What they bought (and I saw the same items at the second GW) was pretty nice quality stuff at a price less than retail. Not super cheap but it was new. Things like nice wigs, shoulder length-gloves (great for the skeleton ladies), hats of all kinds including some nice pirate lady hats, accessories (pirate pistols, swords, etc).

From the first store I picked up long arm gloves, a nice red clown wig, red suspenders, and found in an aisle I almost skipped another set of "Johnny The Skull" interactive Shoot the Ghosts game for $5. Spent more on this two years ago when I first discovered it and wanted to plan for a halloween-themed shooting gallery for my carnival theme. Will be nice to have another battery-loaded gun and skull projector on hand when we do the carnival. 

From today's trip, this GW had the same kind of stuff as the first but they had already put out two long, long double-sided racks of halloween costumes--kids and adult costumes. Found two male vampire-like tops (figure father and son), a ladies oriental top, a black-lace sleeved ladies western jacket (not much in the way of spookier western wear for ladies), and a Zorro hat for her. Also found two tombstones and a white victorian wig and a neat bat-shaped candle holder among the halloween shelf in the back. 

I'm still waiting for Spirit Halloween to open out here so it was great to be looking at some halloween finally.


----------



## hallorenescene

our goodwill here re arranged the store. it looks really nice. they had a lot of the items you speak of gos. brand new wigs, costumes, hats, the works. they had for $5.00 pumpkin teeth. they were pretty cool looking. the only thing we bought was what my grandson calls the woo woo ghost. it was used. we have maybe 7 of them now. I use to only have 2 of them. I would tie them out on my rail for part of the decorations. my grandson loved them. he would keep going out and setting them off. and I kept telling him he was going to wear the batteries out before tot. and that he would do. he was about 2 years old. to this day that is his favorite Halloween decoration. I asked him if he remembers that. he says he does. so every time I see one with a different face, I have to grab it. last year he decorated the ghost room, and that was the first thing he said was going in.


----------



## LairMistress

So the Jonny the Skull games work pretty well? I had one on a wishlist for the boys when they first came out, and the price on Amazon skyrocketed. Then it seemed like they weren't being made the next year, but I saw a commercial for them just the other day. 

The rock doesn't have any markings for a manufacturer. It has the battery warning on the bottom (not to mix types), a warning that it's a holiday decoration and not a toy, and that it's made in China--all are raised lettering on the item, not stickers. 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've never seen the talking rock. Sounds like something Gemmy would have done and maybe sold at Kmart years ago. Were there any markings on it?
> 
> 
> So I got motivated to check out my local Goodwills. Stopped in one store yesterday and one this a.m. Did pretty well, at least liked what I found. So if you've held off looking in GW might want to plan a trip in soon.
> 
> The first store had only mdse that the cashier told me that they bought. She said the donated costumes would be coming in in mid-September. What they bought (and I saw the same items at the second GW) was pretty nice quality stuff at a price less than retail. Not super cheap but it was new. Things like nice wigs, shoulder length-gloves (great for the skeleton ladies), hats of all kinds including some nice pirate lady hats, accessories (pirate pistols, swords, etc).
> 
> From the first store I picked up long arm gloves, a nice red clown wig, red suspenders, and found in an aisle I almost skipped another set of "Johnny The Skull" interactive Shoot the Ghosts game for $5. Spent more on this two years ago when I first discovered it and wanted to plan for a halloween-themed shooting gallery for my carnival theme. Will be nice to have another battery-loaded gun and skull projector on hand when we do the carnival.
> 
> From today's trip, this GW had the same kind of stuff as the first but they had already put out two long, long double-sided racks of halloween costumes--kids and adult costumes. Found two male vampire-like tops (figure father and son), a ladies oriental top, a black-lace sleeved ladies western jacket (not much in the way of spookier western wear for ladies), and a Zorro hat for her. Also found two tombstones and a white victorian wig and a neat bat-shaped candle holder among the halloween shelf in the back.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Spirit Halloween to open out here so it was great to be looking at some halloween finally.


----------



## Brian Pyzynski

offmymeds said:


> I was wondering the same thing Hallo......Brian, whatcha gonna do with Ronald?


It'll go in my clown section in my haunted garage!


----------



## hallorenescene

a clown section in your haunted garage. I *LOVE*it


----------



## harvestmoon

I went on lunch break to Volunteer's and got these 2 items. 

The owl & pumpkin was $2.92. Has a TJMaxx sticker on the bottom, but the price was ripped off. I'm sure I got a great deal though  He is about 10" high. 
The kitchen towel was .99, and it's new.


----------



## harvestmoon

Edit: Oops, duplicate


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone. 
i have struck out latley


----------



## hallorenescene

harvest, that is a cute piece, nice size too.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love the owl, harvestmoon!!


----------



## frogkid11

Found this little treasure for $1.00 at our local thrift store. Great condition and even had the light cord and bulb.


----------



## vampyrespro

So so so jealous, frogkid! I've been trying to find one of these at local thrift stores, goodwills and yard sales for ages.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great. Blowmold dig him


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, I love that blowmold. it must have been very popular, because they put out many different versions of it. they have the cat facing right on some, facing left on some, witches on the bottom of some, skeletons on others, trick or treat on some, and nothing at all on others. you got a great price.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I found a blow mold very similar to that one at the thrift store a couple of weeks ago! No tophat, and the base has dancing skeletons instead of witches. I think it was the most expensive thing I bought at around $3.


----------



## Thriller

Major score! I ran into an entire dumpster full of marble and granite, of various colors and sizes!! Found tons of wood too. Some of the marble is already conveniently cut into slabs that I will incorporate into my cemetery. Instant grave marker plaques! Any ideas for the wood drawers?


----------



## Danny-Girl

Found this wich, halloweenkin Jack pumpkin with other items day they both works very well . Can someone tell me more about Halloweenkin items?


----------



## kittyvibe

love the little ghosts, Danny-girl


----------



## Saki.Girl

I first loomed at that and thought wow Santa is dressed up Halloween lol


----------



## printersdevil

I don't know anything about them Danny-GIrl, but I do have that witch.


----------



## LairMistress

Our Goodwill FINALLY started setting up today! They had those hand stakes that I posted in the DT thread, door covers, party napkins, and a lot of costumes and accessories, but not much else. I'm going back tomorrow to see what they put out over the course of the day. And I'll go back Saturday to see what went out Friday...and...

I only picked up one thing today, $1.50 light base that looked kinda cool. I know it's supposed to have a topper, but they didn't have it. It has one red bulb, a flashing white bulb in the center, and a blue bulb on the other side. So I guess under a decoration, the light looks like a purple strobe...maybe? 

I have a large Jack o'lantern that I bought at a Goodwill when I lived in Vegas, and it had a set of four colored lights in the bottom, all tiny round bulbs. I am pretty sure that the lights don't work anymore...I think I pulled the unit out of the bottom and used a DT strobe in it last year. I'm thinking that this should fit, and might look closer to the original. I haven't put the two together yet to be sure.

When I pulled into the parking lot, I steeled myself for disappointment. Then, I saw THIS in their window:


----------



## LairMistress

I'm gonna go ahead and hang my head in shame, and say that I DIDN'T go back to our Goodwill today...but that's because I went to a bigger one elsewhere, and a Salvation Army store out of town, too.  I had to run an unexpected errand out of town, so...

I picked up a cool solar light black cat hanging at the bigger Goodwill:









(hopefully it works, it was $7!!)

and I picked up this cool stirring witch for $3 at Salvation Army. I didn't think to check what size batteries she took, I naturally assumed they'd be AAs or AAAs. Nope, Cs, and I have none at home to test her out! The arms were off of the motor when I took the pic, and the batteries that were in it were so dead that one had leaked. I really hope it works, but I guess for $3, it's still not a terrible decoration to have.

I bought a similar vampire last year for about the same price. He is supposed to rise from his coffin, but the mechanism was broken. We think we can fix it, but we haven't tried yet. I figure I can display them both, regardless. (He is rather annoying when switched on!)


----------



## Saki.Girl

Some great finds you got


----------



## Danny-Girl

Hit the local store got this two face pumpkin, hat and other goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds danny girl


----------



## Deadna

Danny-Girl said:


> Hit the local store got this two face pumpkin, hat and other goodies


LOVE that pumpkin....never seen one like that before!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hope our salvation army gets some Halloween stuff soon


----------



## Bethany

Picked up this Gem for $5! Going to give it a makeover, perhaps decorate it for each Holiday. Or it will be Creeped up permanetly


----------



## mariem

I found a bunch of bottles at a yard sale today that I will makeover into potion bottles.









Marie


----------



## texaslucky

Those are cool bottles!


----------



## BlueFrog

Found a little real blonde mink shrug/wrap at GW today. Threads are giving up the ghost and the leather is only so-so, but there's more than enough good fur left to justify the $7. I've been collecting up cheap vintage furs to turn into animal props down the road, assuming my life ever permits me to do so. Also picked up a little steampunk hat and some longstemmed small metal roses - complete with thorns! Not entirely sure how I'll use either but I'm sure I'll think of something. The hat just might be small enough for my steampunk baboon to wear.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

I love those bottles, mariem! The three that fit together are my favorites. Can't wait to see what you do with them!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Picked up this Gem for $5! Going to give it a makeover, perhaps decorate it for each Holiday. Or it will be Creeped up permanetly
> View attachment 215445
> View attachment 215447


Oh man cool the make over for that will be fun


----------



## WitchyKitty

Stopped by my local Goodwill again today. When I went the first time after they put out the Halloween stuff, they had a few cool things, but I was able to resist because there was nothing that I really, really wanted...besides a sticker ToT pack that was 49 cents, which I did buy. I happened to be near it again,today, and figured I'd stop back in to see if there was anything different...I found these!!! I know I shouldn't buy anymore indoor stuff, because I have more than I know what to do with...but I simply could not pass these two up! The bronze lantern is beautiful and in perfect shape...I really love lanterns, lol...and the black skull is very solid and nicely detailed. I don't have many skulls/skeletons and have been wanting some, but I never want to pay the prices I see them for! He was only $1.99 and the lantern was $2.99. Here's two pics so you can see them in different lights...I wish I could get a good picture of the details in the skull and the lovely shine of the lantern...


----------



## mariem

Echo Sorceress said:


> I love those bottles, mariem! The three that fit together are my favorites. Can't wait to see what you do with them!


Thanks. I will post pics when they are done.
Marie


----------



## mariem

WitchyKitty said:


> Stopped by my local Goodwill again today. When I went the first time after they put out the Halloween stuff, they had a few cool things, but I was able to resist because there was nothing that I really, really wanted...besides a sticker ToT pack that was 49 cents, which I did buy. I happened to be near it again,today, and figured I'd stop back in to see if there was anything different...I found these!!! I know I shouldn't buy anymore indoor stuff, because I have more than I know what to do with...but I simply could not pass these two up! The bronze lantern is beautiful and in perfect shape...I really love lanterns, lol...and the black skull is very solid and nicely detailed. I don't have many skulls/skeletons and have been wanting some, but I never want to pay the prices I see them for! He was only $1.99 and the lantern was $2.99. Here's two pics so you can see them in different lights...I wish I could get a good picture of the details in the skull and the lovely shine of the lantern...
> 
> View attachment 215684
> View attachment 215689


Wow nice finds. All the things I love, pumpkins, skulls and lanterns. Can't go wrong with those. Enjoy your new finds.
Marie


----------



## WitchyKitty

mariem said:


> Wow nice finds. All the things I love, pumpkins, skulls and lanterns. Can't go wrong with those. Enjoy your new finds.
> Marie


Thanks! I am totally enjoying them, lol. You are right, skulls, lanterns and pumpkins are awesome!
It always amazes me, the things I find at Goodwill, thrift stores, yard sales and such...I just can't believe people would get rid of some of the awesome things we all have found! There were a ton more items I wanted to purchase when I was there, but I really needed to stop myself and get out of the store, hahaha. I still have three more Goodwills I plan on going to out of town in the next week or so...if I find more, I have no idea where I will put anymore! Like I told my husband, though, how can you pass up awesome items for cheap awesome Goodwill prices?! This stuff would cost waaaay more in retail! (Plus, purchasing these items from Goodwill is for a good cause.) 
I can just store it and save it for when we get a bigger house someday!  Yeah, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## CrystalRose

Found this at a thrift store this past weekend. Wasn't sure if it worked but for 4 bucks we took the chance. It works  Lights up and says a few different things.


----------



## IshWitch

Deadna said:


> LOVE that pumpkin....never seen one like that before!


I have one of those, they are great. I put it in the porch so both sides can be seen.


----------



## frogkid11

I posted this in my party theme thread but wanted to share a generous gift here in the General area as well. I received a "mysterious" package in the mail the other day, and since I already received by reaping from the SR program, was so intrigued to see what it was. I opened it to find two really creepy, vintage clown portraits from IM THE GODDESS!! These will be perfect for my clown dressing room (the guest bathroom) the night of the party and I can't express enough gratitude to her for thinking of me. Thank you Goddess!!!! I'm sure these will help ensure no one has a "problem going" when they visit the clown dressing room that night 

Here they are:


----------



## Paint It Black

Those clown paintings are perfect! So thoughtful, goddess!!


----------



## printersdevil

Could also be posted on PIF. The purpose of that thread is to see photos or hear about things that members send to other members just because. I think this qualifies there. We have a place where people started lisiting things they like, but you don't have to be signed up there to receive things. There is another thread that asks for your name and address if you want to log it with one of the monitors just in case someone want it to see you a goody or two. 

I love the spirit of the PIF. I believe I was one of the first to receive something from it years ago and I was one who campaigned to get this started. Since that time the generosity of our membership has astounded me and continues to do so. I still have the wonderful small teapot with witches on it that Spookilicious sent me as my first PIF gift! It stays out year round!!!


----------



## Deadna

Found a whole stack of these at a local Goodwill!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Deadna said:


> Found a whole stack of these at a local Goodwill!!!!


OMG! Lucky!!


----------



## Deadna

Also found these at Goodwill...I always meant to make my own but could never keep track of the wings and skellys to get them together


----------



## Saki.Girl

now those are cool love the skulls with the black and red wings great finds


----------



## mariem

Deadna said:


> Also found these at Goodwill...I always meant to make my own but could never keep track of the wings and skellys to get them together


I am not seeing the pictures that you posted.


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> Found a whole stack of these at a local Goodwill!!!!


OMG I was hoping CVS would have them again this year, but not luck. Hope I get lucky to find some at a local Goodwill


----------



## hallorenescene

love and eyeballs, $3.00 for your blow mold is a very decent price. and such a cute blow mold.
thriller, you are very lucky getting that marble. you will have great tombstones
dannygirl, you got an awesome motionette witch, and halloweenkin guy is very cute. I would have loved to have stumbled across him. I have some animated girls that look like he might be kin too. love the little ghosts. are they blow mold ghosts?
lair mistress, I love that solar black cat. and I hope the witch does work. she is very delightful.
dannygirl, you sure have found the luck. that 2 face pumpkin is adorable. I love the die cuts, especially the witch. awesome mannequin head. and you got a little kitchen witch. you going to hang her in your kitchen?
marium, bottles are addictive. and they're fun to decorate.
crystal rose, that guy is awesome.
frogkid, I love those. they are very pretty. I do love clowns.
deadna, you lucky stiff, those are way cool. I remember last year people ordering those and they were out of stock. and those butterfly skellys are cool.


----------



## Deadna

mariem said:


> I am not seeing the pictures that you posted.


I'm sorry and I'm the last person who could figure out why you can't see them  
They are in my album if that helps. The pics are of the Villafane Pumpkin Arms and the little plastic skellies with different wings attached like the skellefaries so many here have made.


----------



## mariem

Bethany said:


> OMG I was hoping CVS would have them again this year, but not luck. Hope I get lucky to find some at a local Goodwill


The second time I came to this page I still couldn't see the pics so I went to your album but now for some reason I can see your posts. I love those arms. They are so cool.

Marie


----------



## printersdevil

Deadna, those arms and skellies are awesome. I wish our GWs would get some.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up these today


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Nice pails saki!!! I love the one in the front that is all orange


----------



## Saki.Girl

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Nice pails saki!!! I love the one in the front that is all orange


thanks ya i liked it to was planing on giving them all a make over but will see LOL


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I have the same all orange one, and I added the eyes and mouth. I wonder why they made them without the black paint?


----------



## Deadna

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I have the same all orange one, and I added the eyes and mouth. I wonder why they made them without the black paint?


 I bought a bunch clearanced years ago...they came with a sheet of stickers for the kids to apply the faces themselves.
I used one of mine as a cement mold because I like the shape of these more than the others.


----------



## hallorenescene

I've seen different things done with pumpkin pails. I've seen where they put glow in the dark items in them and set them around their cemeteries, put glow in the dark things in them and placed them in trees, lined their driveways, made pumpkin walls. used them for games, and more. I used them for a pumpkin patch before.


----------



## Saki.Girl

got this cross will be great for grave stone


----------



## MC HauntDreams

I got a call about a roadside rescue I might want... Love calls like that. Can't wait to finish detailing these out and add them to our display!!!!
If you can't tell there are 2 partial figures and 10 stylized heads grouped together on styrofoam column base. Nearly 5' tall.


----------



## Saki.Girl

MC HauntDreams said:


> I got a call about a roadside rescue I might want... Love calls like that. Can't wait to finish detailing these out and add them to our display!!!!
> If you can't tell there are 2 partial figures and 10 stylized heads grouped together on styrofoam column base. Nearly 5' tall.


wow now that ia a great find


----------



## Bethany

Mc HauntDreams, Great stuff. I wish I got calls like that.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that cross will be perfect for a grave stone. can't wait till you finish it and post in the craft section.
mchaunt, wowza. I would love a haul like that, but I would have to take them the way they are. I'm no sculptor. boy, I am eager to see how you finish them.


----------



## mariem

My finds are not as fabulous as others I have seen posted but since I so rarely ever find anything Halloweeny or Christmasy at yard sales I was pretty pleased with my finds. The ladies from the thrift store had a yard sale this morning and for $3 I managed to find some bottles for potions, a small plastic pumpkin (I have never actually seen them so small), a pair of pirate boot covers for a future prop (any time I can save myself some work I am happy), another golden snake for the Cleopatra costume I made a couple years ago, a box of 6 metal Halloween cookie cutters, and a bag full of plastic Christmas cookie cutters (I only wanted the snowman one) and an ugly tutu that I plan to re-use as a Halloween witch wreath that I will add legs and witch boots, and a witch's hat too. Whenever I have time to do this of course. All in all I am pretty pleased with my morning.















This is the tutu that will eventually become a wreath.

Marie


----------



## mariem

I don't know why this reposted. 

There seems to be something wierd going on at this site this morning. When I hit the submit button to post my original message a box came up asking if I wanted to leave this page and then another text box opened right below it. Also as I am typing every third letter or so is missing. It is really annoying. I am not sure what is going on with this site today but hopefully this message won't double post. I know another member was recieving fatal error messages in another topic.

Marie


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Wow, mariem, that is a wonderful potion display setup. What a find and at an incredible price too!


----------



## StanFam3

MC HauntDreams - awesome find!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Love those bottles mariem


----------



## IshWitch

I picked this stand up a few weeks ago but couldn't get the pic to post. It is pretty tall, almost 3ft, thinking about putting a carved pumpkin on it, they had it for 5 but said would take 3 so I was good with that


----------



## hallorenescene

mariem, that's a nice gathering. I like your wreath idea. when you get it finished, I hope you post it in the crafts thread, I would like to see it. sounds cool.
ish, love your pumpkin stand


----------



## Bethany

IshWitch said:


> View attachment 218870
> 
> I picked this stand up a few weeks ago but couldn't get the pic to post. It is pretty tall, almost 3ft, thinking about putting a carved pumpkin on it, they had it for 5 but said would take 3 so I was good with that


Will that stand the other way? I'm thinking it may have been a gazing ball stand, so a terrific crystal ball stand.


----------



## IshWitch

It doesn't look like it, but I could check it. I have a really big globe.


----------



## BlueFrog

The gods smiled upon me today. A couple who threw enormous, elaborate, MASSIVE parties/yard displays decided to call it quits after twenty years. They were retailers during the time Transworld took place in Illinois and they had a real eye for quality. The barbarian hordes got there before I did, but I still came back with a carload of goodies including a bunch of Heritage Lace products; a stack of Haunted Memories lenticulars; handmade gothic ballgowns and pirate dress; string light baby doll heads; a high quality double head mask; and on and on. I am broke and happy!


----------



## Bethany

Can't wait to see pics of your haul BlueFrog!!


----------



## BlueFrog

I am experiencing the overwhelming delirium of exultation, excitement, and terror brought on by only the biggest and best Halloween hauls. I can think of only one other sale that came close to this one. These people lived blocks from my old house, and maybe a half mile from the new one, and I never met them while they were active. However, it's clear that they are still attached to creepy things and after our exchange of email addresses, I'm hoping we might become new friends. 

I planned to spend today purging and starting to organize my collection. Time to purge deeper to make some room!


----------



## BlueFrog

Someone here was looking for the animatronic rat that lays on its back and says funny things about food. If that person is you, would you please PM me?


----------



## WitchyKitty

I cannot wait to see what you got!! I wish I could come across a sale like that!


----------



## IshWitch

I have that rat, love him! LoL


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Wow, BlueFrog, that's a haul to die for! Those gothic ball gowns sound especially awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene

I have that rat too. I also love him. I am excited about your ball gowns too. I hope you post pictures. and the baby doll head lights sound interesting as well.


----------



## Family Haunter

*Curb find....and best comment ever.*

My wife and 7 year old son picked up this curb find last week. Cabinet is nice (I like to fix up/restore furniture finds). But best part was what my wife told me about the "find." As she and my 7 year old son were driving down a street in our neighborhood my son yelled out, "Stop....we need that for Halloween!." Warms my heart just to tell this story! (And to add to that, my son agreed to walk home because there was no room in the car for him AND the cabinet.) Thinking of using it as part of witch's room with potions, etc. on top. My son thinks we should have someone jump out from the inside to scare people. We will see how we end up using it! BEST FIND EVER!!!!


----------



## Deadna

Family Haunter said:


> My wife and 7 year old son picked up this curb find last week. Cabinet is nice (I like to fix up/restore furniture finds). But best part was what my wife told me about the "find." As she and my 7 year old son were driving down a street in our neighborhood my son yelled out, "Stop....we need that for Halloween!." Warms my heart just to tell this story! (And to add to that, my son agreed to walk home because there was no room in the car for him AND the cabinet.) Thinking of using it as part of witch's room with potions, etc. on top. My son thinks we should have someone jump out from the inside to scare people. We will see how we end up using it! BEST FIND EVER!!!!


That cabinet is wonderful for a prop! Be warned...having a kid who thinks like that makes for less space in your garage/home....I know......I got one too


----------



## hallorenescene

awesome kid. cool cabinet, I agree, have someone jump out. or if you have a jumping spider, have it jump out. just put on the doors, do not open. lol.


----------



## Paint It Black

Family Haunter said:


> My wife and 7 year old son picked up this curb find last week. Cabinet is nice (I like to fix up/restore furniture finds). But best part was what my wife told me about the "find." As she and my 7 year old son were driving down a street in our neighborhood my son yelled out, "Stop....we need that for Halloween!." Warms my heart just to tell this story! (And to add to that, my son agreed to walk home because there was no room in the car for him AND the cabinet.) Thinking of using it as part of witch's room with potions, etc. on top. My son thinks we should have someone jump out from the inside to scare people. We will see how we end up using it! BEST FIND EVER!!!!


What a great story!!


----------



## printersdevil

Weird, I can't see the cabinet. WOnder what happened to it?


----------



## Trex

Found this little bunny at Goodwill a couple of weeks ago, he will be part of my costume...


----------



## CrystalRose

This is my thrift store haul from this past weekend. Hubby and I spent our wedding anniversary looking for Halloween props LOL.



And...found this at a yard sale for 10 dollars!!


----------



## hallorenescene

trex, that bunny turned out cool. so what will the rest of your costume look like?
crystal, that is a nice haul. so what a wonderful way to spend your anniversary.


----------



## Scaremeuk

I'm from England and I picked these up these from various boot sales in the last two weeks (Our equivalent of swap meets in the USA). They may look like a random assortment of items but there is a method to my madness :

- Two new shower curtains to project upon. - $4
- Two new media players to copy projection files onto - $6 the pair
- A Benq projector - $20
- Some oil based clay for mask making and molding - $4
- The impression molding kit will be used for various Halloween castings. - $5


----------



## offmymeds

And you Trex are one of the reasons I love this Forum!!! 

That makeover is awesome....poor bun bun, hahaha


----------



## hallorenescene

scarene, glad you have a method to your madness. I'm sure the projectors and shower curtain will be put to good use.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow this are some great finds everyone


----------



## Bethany

CrystalRose said:


> This is my thrift store haul from this past weekend. Hubby and I spent our wedding anniversary looking for Halloween props LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> And...found this at a yard sale for 10 dollars!!


I bought 10 boxes of the fence post the chain pictured in your first picture. Couldn't pass up $1 per box. Will be going up tomorrow. They are supposed to glow in the dark.


----------



## Brian Pyzynski

The last flea market of the year did not disappoint!
5 blowmold pumpkins totaling $22.
Luckily I found 6 crates because without them I'd have no way of displaying my new 5 pumpkins. - $26 for all 6
2 little clown guys for $1 a piece.
Old book and two bottles for $2.25.
And lastly, the witch! Even though I only collect blowmold pumpkins, I've never seen this witch before and for only $12, I knew it was too good to pass up!
Grand total of $64.25 spent! 
Already have the pumpkins set up on the crates. Woot!


----------



## hallorenescene

brian, that witch was a really good deal, she is hard to come by. she looks in good shape too. your pumpkins are very nice, but technically they're not blow molds. your pumpkin set up all lit up is very pretty. those crates worked perfect.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone wow


----------



## Brian Pyzynski

hallorenescene said:


> brian, that witch was a really good deal, she is hard to come by. she looks in good shape too. your pumpkins are very nice, but technically they're not blow molds. your pumpkin set up all lit up is very pretty. those crates worked perfect.


Oh, I've always thought they were blowmolds. What would you call mine and what's the difference between mine and blowmolds?


----------



## hallorenescene

blow molds are harder plastic. usually they don't have their features cut out. although the last couple of years they have had a couple of pumpkins with cut out features. I think your witch is a blow mold. look at the difference in material. hard plastic [witch] and hard foam [pumpkins].
yours are more a hard foam material. very nice too. but different than blow molds.

I have a blow mold ghost holding a hard foam pumpkin. they're really cute together.

trendmasters puts out a lot of the hard foam characters. there are a lot of really cute ones. lots of cute pumpkins too.


----------



## Brian Pyzynski

Thanks for the info. I guess I like the hard foam ones the best, more than plastic blowmold ones. And I just saw a ghost holding a pumpkin combo like the one you say you have. I loved it but it cost $25.


----------



## hallorenescene

brian, I love both of them too. but I already had started on the hard plastic ones, so I try to stay with them. but like you, every once in awhile I stray. I have a few pumpkins, a mummy head, a Frankie head, a ghost, and a pumpkin stack. how can one resist.


----------



## Halloweena

Does Craigslist count?


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweena, craigslist counts. those are wonderful. I have always wanted that pumpkin guy.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I found a bunch of fake bats at my local Goodwill, today. I had to hunt for them, as they were scattered all over, lol. 99 cents each...but much better looking, sturdier and larger than the normal Dollar store bats I've seen. (There is an amusing story behind the purchase of these, which I already made a thread about today, so I'll just post the pics here to help move this thread back to the first page.) I'm quite happy I found these. I like how they look for the price. I have them hanging along my roof over my graveyard out front.


----------



## Saki.Girl

those look great


----------



## dawnski

You are lucky witchykitty. Our area Goodwills get so expensive around Halloween time that I might as well pay full price at Spirit. It's ridiculous. Good find.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, they have their expensive things, lol...I picked the bats up, expecting them to be 2 or 3 bucks, each. I just got lucky with them being a normal .99.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy, those are nice bats. I like their faces.


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> witchy, those are nice bats. I like their faces.


Thanks! Me, too. There is even detail inside the ears, lol. I love things with realistic detail.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I was so disappointed in our salvation army they only ever had one little table of Halloween ugh


----------



## ChrisW

I actually did well at thrift stores this season. A full size skeleton (dark gray with wings), 1 24" motionette, 2 18" motionettes, a "deady bear" in rhe box, mr. Jones Bones, and a few smaller items.


----------



## Scaremeuk

Today's show was brought to you by the letter V...

V for vampire.

I'm not sure what I'm going to go with this but I love it. All the neon tubes are still intact. Cost me approx $40. It's about 3 feet tall.


----------



## Haunted Nana

WitchyKitty said:


> I found a bunch of fake bats at my local Goodwill, today. I had to hunt for them, as they were scattered all over, lol. 99 cents each...but much better looking, sturdier and larger than the normal Dollar store bats I've seen. (There is an amusing story behind the purchase of these, which I already made a thread about today, so I'll just post the pics here to help move this thread back to the first page.) I'm quite happy I found these. I like how they look for the price. I have them hanging along my roof over my graveyard out front.
> 
> View attachment 224937
> 
> 
> View attachment 224938


WitchyKitty


----------



## amylw1

i'm a youth leader with st john ambulance here in the uk. at present we dont have our own meeting place but rent space in the local church, well obviously being in a church we are no longer allowed to celebrate halloween and have a party. 1 of my sons had said about what he was wearing for our halloween party and next thing i know i have a box 3ft long by 2ft high by 2ft deep placed infront of me - all of the old decorations from when we did have our own building (b4 i joined in the area i now live). apparently they were just going to the rubbish dump but as we are having a party i may as well have them!!!

this box had loads of "caution" and "do not enter" and "enter if yo dare" plastic tape, 3 huge sheets covered in fake blood and stuff, loads of "happy halloween bunting", masks, witches hats etc and all for free. some of it wasnt salvageable but i'd say 90% was. it has now been put in my loft with all my decorations.


----------



## hallorenescene

scareme, that is very cool. lots of uses for that.
haunted nana, I love that idea. cool you added the witch too. and wow do you have an awesome set up.
amy, that is sad they don't celebrate Halloween. but awesome you got all that stuff.


----------



## Haunted Nana

hallorenescene said:


> scareme, that is very cool. lots of uses for that.
> haunted nana, I love that idea. cool you added the witch too. and wow do you have an awesome set up.
> amy, that is sad they don't celebrate Halloween. but awesome you got all that stuff.


Thanks hallorenescene it wouldn't be Halloween without my witch.


----------



## Haunted Nana

hallorenescene said:


> scareme, that is very cool. lots of uses for that.
> haunted nana, I love that idea. cool you added the witch too. and wow do you have an awesome set up.
> amy, that is sad they don't celebrate Halloween. but awesome you got all that stuff.


Thanks hallorenescene it wouldn't be Halloween without my witch.


----------



## amylw1

may have worded wrongly st john ambulance DO celebrate it and have had parties in the past BUT because they meet in a church at the moment are NOT allowed to as its against the church, and as they have no idea when they will be moving to a new building and the church found out it was a box of halloween decs they had to get rid.


----------



## hallorenescene

amy, no you worded it right. I understood it was the church that doesn't celebrate Halloween, but not all churches are like that. one of the best attendances I had for my haunt was right across from a church. after they got done with the church party, they would hit me up.


----------



## Deadna

Found these at Goodwill. The pink house is a collection case but I thought it would work good painted black to hold halloween figures. The pirate ship lights up and has animated figures on it.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=232318&d=1417928837


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, what is the collection house supposed to house? nice looking pirate ship.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the pirate ship so cool


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, what is the collection house supposed to house? nice looking pirate ship.


I'm not sure Hallo....it just says Collectables Clubhouse and has a date on the back 1998.


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Because i work on a military base i always find free military stuff, i just picked up some old used uniforms, digi's, formal, and dress blue's.


----------



## Deadna

Found these motionettes at Goodwill today!


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, those look mint. what an awesome find


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, those look mint. what an awesome find


Thanks! The boxes were in great shape if only Goodwill hadn't wrote on the back of them


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, why does goodwill do that. it's very irritating.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> yeah, why does goodwill do that. it's very irritating.


Could have been worse....I donated some stuff tied up in grocery bags last year. I met the guy at the back door and he asked what was in the bags. I told him books and knick-knacks and stuff(I couldn't remember really). He then threw the bags clear across the room into bins along the wall!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, that is not cool. I took stuff to goodwill. they put all the stuff in a bin they brought out. all but one little metal stand. the guy leaned that up against the dumpster. I said if you're going to throw that, i'll take it back. he said they weren't going to throw it. he just set it there. but why didn't he put it in with the other stuff.


----------



## ooojen

hallorenescene said:


> oh, that is not cool. I took stuff to goodwill. they put all the stuff in a bin they brought out. all but one little metal stand. the guy leaned that up against the dumpster. I said if you're going to throw that, i'll take it back. he said they weren't going to throw it. he just set it there. but why didn't he put it in with the other stuff.


Maybe he was reserving it for himself (not saying he was stealing it, but that he might ask them to price it so he could have first shot at it).

A couple weeks ago I visited lovely older daughter (the one that's now out on her own) and she took me salvage shopping. One spot we hit was the University surplus warehouse. I got some lab equipment--loads of test tubes (some brand new in their packages. I gave away a brand new package of 24 for the Reaper exchange), rubber stoppers, pipettes, a small animal cage, microscope slide box, Petri dishes, dials and switches. I really wanted some of their pressure gauges, but they were expensive! Not sure why, when you can't tell whether they'll function properly. They'd be great props, though.
I got a couple mystery equipment test thingies that were probably built for specific experiments. They look like they can be customize into some killer props! All told, I got a big shopping cart full to overflowing for around $70.


----------



## hallorenescene

ooojen, that might be. I also thought since it was a metal stand, it might be something they might want to use in their store to display stuff on, but I've never seen it put out and I'm there a lot. 

sounds like you got a great deal on the lab stuff.


----------



## Phantasm

My grandmother sent my dad home with this to give to me. I have very few werewolf things so I was so excited to get him!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

so cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

Phantasm said:


> My grandmother sent my dad home with this to give to me. I have very few werewolf things so I was so excited to get him!
> View attachment 233236
> View attachment 233237
> View attachment 233238


that's awesome love it


----------



## MummyOf5

ooojen said:


> Maybe he was reserving it for himself (not saying he was stealing it, but that he might ask them to price it so he could have first shot at it).
> 
> A couple weeks ago I visited lovely older daughter (the one that's now out on her own) and she took me salvage shopping. One spot we hit was the University surplus warehouse. I got some lab equipment--loads of test tubes (some brand new in their packages. I gave away a brand new package of 24 for the Reaper exchange), rubber stoppers, pipettes, a small animal cage, microscope slide box, Petri dishes, dials and switches. I really wanted some of their pressure gauges, but they were expensive! Not sure why, when you can't tell whether they'll function properly. They'd be great props, though.
> I got a couple mystery equipment test thingies that were probably built for specific experiments. They look like they can be customize into some killer props! All told, I got a big shopping cart full to overflowing for around $70.



The Surplus Warehouses are great places to get cool stuff. When we lived by Ames I used to go to the ISU Surplus all the time. We get most of our computers there now when we want to upgrade and we've never had any issues with anything not working. The prices are usually pretty reasonable on items too. There is always a lot of cool stuff there to look at.


----------



## hallorenescene

phantasm, I have that guy. werewolf stuff is hard to find. I love that guy too.


----------



## Bethany

had a good day at the Webster flea market Monday. Picked up a really nice small hanging wood cabinet (with doors) that has wired instead of glass in the doors, a glass dome & some glasses (Margaritaville Orlando) for my daughter & some friends.


----------



## whichypoo

very good stuff haven't been out shopping in a long time


----------



## IshWitch

Last thing I got at Webster was a vampire mask. Am focusing back on all alien now. Need to get cracking, planning on a weekend of painting foam to make our mission control board wall. Need to do some thrifting for tv screen stuff and keyboards.


----------



## ChrisW

That is a cool little werewolf!
Had a good day hitting yardsales. I picked up a Gemmy Creepy Crawler that had never been out of the box for 10 bucks. Seller had bought it end of season at Spirit a few years ago, but before the next Halloween season he had gotten rid of his Halloween decorations. The only thing left was the Creepy Crawler, sitting on a shelf. Finally decided to get rid of it as well.







This not the actual one I bought, just a pic from online, but it is the same item.


----------



## ghostbust99

hey guys sorry its been some time. anyways its nice to see all your finds. last week i found a flat blowmold pumpkin. i think it will look good in my display.


----------



## im the goddess

Hey guys, sorry to be a *****, but this is the 2014 thread, can we move to the 2015 thread?


----------

